# Sticky  Photo Repair Workshop



## xgerryx

Show us some examples of some of your photo repair work or post your old and/or damaged photos here for repair.

The below attachment was by LuckyStrike. See #74 here: http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?t=220805&page=1


----------



## Stoner

Hi gerry 

I've been working (slowly  ) on some old family photos from the late 1890's.
This one was shot in 1898
first the original









the improved( a little cleanup left to do )









Seems like no matter how much you work on them, there's always one scratch left to fix


----------



## Stoner

Here's one that I had a little fun with 
Folks in the 1800's often seemed rather stern
and I thought I'd bring out a slight smile in this
photo........

original:










altered:


----------



## xgerryx

Thats a tidy piece of work Stoner. :up: 
What software are you using.



Stoner said:


> Seems like no matter how much you work on them, there's always one scratch left to fix


Thats true, but nobody else ever notice's those (we hope).


----------



## Stoner

Thanks gerry 

I'm using PaintShop Pro 8


----------



## xgerryx

This one is an aunty who died a couple of years after this was taken about 1920. Salvaged from cleanup at grandparents place in the 70's. 
Using Elements 2.


----------



## RT

Really good work on those Stoner, I'm just amazed at how old those pics are!

The smile isn't quite Mona Lisa, but 'tis much less stern  :up: 

I guess it must have taken alot af planning and preparation to capture images back then, and I think it's really cool you have images that date back so far reflecting your lineage.

Those photos must be (and should be) treasures to you.


----------



## RT

Good work there gerry...the difference is amazing.
You are very skilled.


----------



## Stoner

Great save gerry :up:
Takes a lot of effort.
I'm getting quicker, but there are some things I still handle poorly and the re-do's seem to take forever


----------



## Stoner

Thanks RT 

It's amazing the photo paper and the images last as long as they do.


----------



## xgerryx

Stoner said:


> Thanks RT
> 
> It's amazing the photo paper and the images last as long as they do.


It is amazing.

Be interesting in a hundred years when we are all dead and gone and one of the great grand kids finds a box of old cd's in the attic. "what are these mum?"


----------



## hewee

Great work you have done guys.


----------



## RT

xgerryx said:


> It is amazing.
> 
> Be interesting in a hundred years when we are all dead and gone and one of the great grand kids finds a box of old cd's in the attic. "what are these mum?"


And ya know, they might even find a print on paper, maybe not by inkjet nor laser - but by the silver element in the earth that started it all.

 Mum will look at the CD and say "i dont know deary, but it won't fit in anything we have, perhaps we should visit grandma today 

She will be glad to see y'all come for a visit, whether the CD works or not. :up:


----------



## hewee

Good reason to burn to a cd the images as a data cd and not use another program that they would not have so they could see the images.


----------



## MightyQueenC

This is a shot of my front garden from a few years ago...
Yes I shot into the sun  using an instant disposable camera  , but I was wondering if anyone could sort of clean it up a bit. ie define, but don't take away the neighbour's golf cart (it identifies when and where we were living)
There was no garden at all when we moved in...just rocks and grass, so it would be nice to have for the before and subsequent later years garden shots.
Thanks in advance if you can fix it....or tell me to toss it because it's not worth fixing .
Carolyn


----------



## xgerryx

Hi mightyqueenc

File size is really far to small to spend any time on it so I have just quickly altered the contrast and sharpened it a bit. If you have a copy at a higher resolution we could probably get a better result but "into the sun" shots can be tricky.


----------



## MightyQueenC

Wowsers! That's terrific, Gerry! Thanks!!
What do you mean higher resolution?  
I have the original scan (1641x2297 708 KB) and after saving it (1170x778 441 KB) then I made it smaller to post here.
I'm pretty happy with what you did though...much brighter :up:
Carolyn


----------



## xgerryx

Hi again, 
The maximum size you can upload here to tsg is 200 kb which is a necessary limit but still leaves enough info for a reasonable looking internet photo. Have a go reducing the size but keeping the end result somewhere between 100/200 kbs. Be aware though that the image you have doesn't look like you will get a real good result because of the sun.


----------



## hewee

You could go to ImageShack and upload your picture Carolyn.
http://www.imageshack.us/

1024 KB limit there.


----------



## Stoner

This is an old photo, date unknown, but by the age of my relative, late 1800's.

The first scan looks a bit darker than it did with the human eye. The surface of the paper was not glossy and I suspect that added to the darkness?
The second is only a gamma correction.


----------



## hewee

Very nice touch up Stoner.


----------



## xgerryx

This one is from a scan off an early 35mm "contact print" so not much info to work with.


----------



## Stoner

Thanks hewee 


gerry, nice save!


----------



## Stoner

I probably spent too much time on this one.
So, I'll ask......what's the easiest way to get glare out of a photo?



















BTW, the scene thru the windows was unknown 
I did know that it was a business setting, so I added some old buildings.
These are cut down images, the brick street shows up nicely in the 'full' size.


----------



## hewee

Wow now you have really done good. Getting the glare/washed out look out is very hard if it can even be done Stoner so you may of spend a lot of time but I bet it was the only way to do it. Now there may of been a more easy way but still it takes lots of time. 
How did you even bring out all you did is just great. Nice effect adding the other building too.

Can you post over at imageshack the bigger versions?


----------



## xgerryx

Hey stoner, good job. I was looking at your master piece and my monitor started moving. It took a few seconds to realise we were having a small eartquake. So it wasn't your picture making the earth move.


----------



## hewee

Hope all is ok there xgerryx.


----------



## xgerryx

Everything is fine Hewee. Here is a link to the quake details just over half an hour ago: http://www.geonet.org.nz/latest.html

We live at the top of the south island so only just felt it.
We get quite few of them but they always give you a bit of a rush when they arrive.


----------



## hewee

Thanks for the link. Glad all is ok and lets hope it stays that was and you don't split the island from a big one.


----------



## donhammond

I just did a quick fix on your pic


----------



## MightyQueenC

Thanks very much, donhammond  That was sweet of you.
Oh, and welcome to TSG forums!
Carolyn


----------



## Moby

There's some excellent stuff here. Stoner your man in the room with the windows in the background is particularly impressive. That must have taken you ages 
Here's one that I did. My mother wanted a pic of us all together and she liked us in this pic. But it had a couple of ex partners in it (one was mine  )
so she asked if I could do anything with it. This is the before.


----------



## Moby

And the after.


----------



## MightyQueenC

Very nice work, Moby :up:


----------



## xgerryx

Nice work Moby. 

Just a word of warning,
I have heard that ex partners can become very irrational when shown such images.


----------



## hewee

real nice work moby.


----------



## RT

Awesome work displayed here, folks...there's alot of talent here.

I must say Stoner, your efforts are most impressive :up:

Moby, I'm not sure I read your post right,(before&after  ) but are you declaring that you are, or may have been, bull-headed?


----------



## unstresst

This one has a couple of "holes" any suggestions how to fix?
the only image editing I have is Paint and Irfanview
=================================
find the holes in this pic-[clik here]


----------



## unstresst

can anybody squeeze better detail out of this one?
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
fuzzy pic--[clik here]


----------



## xgerryx

Hi Unstresst

Only a very quick repair here.

Gerry


----------



## Moby

Thanks for the comments guys.
Unstresst, here's another go at one.


----------



## Stoner

Nice photo alteration Moby ........:up:

If anyone knows a quick procedure for getting glare out in a....timely  mannor, I would be very grateful


----------



## xgerryx

Stoner said:


> If anyone knows a quick procedure for getting glare out in a....timely  mannor, I would be very grateful


Upload an example for someone to have a go at, but as you will know glare can be difficult.


----------



## contralto

unstresst,

this looks a little clearer to me


----------



## contralto

compared to this, the original:


----------



## contralto

in case you want the writing removed:


----------



## hewee

Here is a one too.


----------



## ymfoster

This is my effort

Yvonne


----------



## xgerryx

unstresst said:


> This one has a couple of "holes" any suggestions how to fix?
> the only image editing I have is Paint and Irfanview


Hey Unstresst, have a look at this.

PhotoFilter
http://www.photofiltre.com/

Here is a free program that is good to start with. It has some good features like clone stamp and quite a variety of selection tools which allows you to chop and change things. Its also fairly easy to use and only about 1.7mbs to download.


----------



## xgerryx

ymfoster said:


> This is my effort
> 
> Yvonne


Thats a very good effort Yvonne. 
Can you tell us how you did it  please?


----------



## Stoner

Hi unstresst 

This was a small file and there's only so much I can do. If you post it again, in a higher resolution, perhaps better results. I also noticed a bit of 'damage' to the image when I enlargened it.......tough to clean up. The shaded faces on the right take an exorbitant amount of time to 'clean up', sorry.

here's my effort. I converted it to greyscale as it is a black and white photo:


----------



## ymfoster

xgerryx said:


> Thats a very good effort Yvonne.
> Can you tell us how you did it  please?


Hi Gerry,
Using Paint Shop Pro 7,
I used the Freehand tool to draw around the darkest images & then lightened the darker areas only so as not to wash out the lighter areas, ... then I enlarged it quite a lot & used the 'Clone' tool to repair spots & any overlaps with the outlines I drew around the dark areas & also to patch some of the other lines in the image, ... then lightened the whole picture a little more.
You can also go to 'Selections' & 'Invert' the area you have outlined if you want to adjust the brightness etc. outside that area only.

Hope I've explained that ok,

Yvonne


----------



## xgerryx

ymfoster said:


> Hi Gerry,
> Using Paint Shop Pro 7,
> I used the Freehand tool to draw around the darkest images & then lightened the darker areas only so as not to wash out the lighter areas, ... then I enlarged it quite a lot & used the 'Clone' tool to repair spots & any overlaps with the outlines I drew around the dark areas & also to patch some of the other lines in the image, ... then lightened the whole picture a little more.
> You can also go to 'Selections' & 'Invert' the area you have outlined if you want to adjust the brightness etc. outside that area only.
> 
> Hope I've explained that ok,
> 
> Yvonne


You have explained that very well. Thanks very much. :up:

Gerry


----------



## ymfoster

xgerryx said:


> You have explained that very well. Thanks very much. :up:
> 
> Gerry


Your most welcome,

Yvonne


----------



## Stoner

xgerryx said:


> Upload an example for someone to have a go at, but as you will know glare can be difficult.


Hi gerry 

My reference is to a photo like the earlier one, of the gentleman in an office with sunlight pouring into windows from two directions and apparently reflecting on the camera lens.
I spent an unusual amount of time on that photo and redid it from scratch several times.
The file size before I 'flattened ' it out approached 30 mb. ugh! 

I'm wondering if there is a tool or systematic routine that handles 'glare' better than breaking up the image into components and attacking each object separately.
Some of the old photos I have are just too much in need of extensive repair to ask other members to tackle, but thanks for the offer


----------



## xgerryx

Stoner said:


> Hi gerry
> 
> My reference is to a photo like the earlier one, of the gentleman in an office with sunlight pouring into windows from two directions and apparently reflecting on the camera lens.


I think with images like that we are committed to putting in the time as a lot of info just doesn't exist and automation has to have some info to enhance.

Be interesting to get some input from Slipe and Buck.


----------



## unstresst

.....A M A Z I N G ! ! !
..so many to choose from.......hey THANX people


----------



## contralto

ymfoster said:


> This is my effort
> 
> Yvonne


very very nice, yvonne :up:


----------



## ymfoster

contralto said:


> very very nice, yvonne :up:


Thanks Contralto,
I've been working on a lot of my Gt.Gran's old photos, they're quite challenging,

Yvonne


----------



## MightyQueenC

Would one of you photo gurus please lighten up this photo a little for me?
Thanks in advance

Carolyn


----------



## contralto

mightyqueenc said:


> Would one of you photo gurus please lighten up this photo a little for me?
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Carolyn


*how's this?

(not a guru, though... merely a novice  ) *


----------



## MightyQueenC

That's great ...thanks :up: 

I am too lazy to learn my photo thing for lightening up stuff, right now.
AND
I am too persnickity and I would waste years working on one photo


----------



## contralto

*and here is a lighter one that you might prefer...

... or not   *


----------



## MightyQueenC

Thanks again, Di :up:


----------



## hewee

I was going to try but see contralto is doing it for you.
Pictures like that are hard to do too.


----------



## contralto

mightyqueenc said:


> Thanks again, Di :up:


*
you're welcome *


----------



## MightyQueenC

hewee said:


> I was going to try but see contralto is doing it for you.
> Pictures like that are hard to do too.


I know Hewee...gee I piddled around with this picture and kept getting farther away from what I wanted than it was in the beginning.
My Dad's old Brownie camera: Good pictures but he didn't figure out (ever) how to use the flash.


----------



## hewee

That is just it on picture like that. You get one part looking better like the darker places and then all the lighter places look worse or the other way around.


----------



## MightyQueenC

I have a photo of my oldest lad doing a similar thing...think it's genetic?


----------



## hewee

Yes I think it's genetic for sure.  Better get the rope to tie the kid to a tree before he goes after cars.


----------



## MightyQueenC

hewee said:


> Yes I think it's genetic for sure.  Better get the rope to tie the kid to a tree before he goes after cars.


Too late hewee...he never got into chasing cars but he chases chicks pretty good   and now he's too big for me to tie down


----------



## hewee

mightyqueenc said:


> Too late hewee...he never got into chasing cars but he chases chicks pretty good   and now he's too big for me to tie down


That's good to hear. Is that chicks with or without feathers?  
Yea you better not try o tie him down or your be the one that gets tied up.


----------



## Cheeseball81

mightyqueenc said:


> I have a photo of my oldest lad doing a similar thing...think it's genetic?


LOL I'd say yes


----------



## xgerryx

Hi ya Mightyqueenc 

I think the lighting and contrast of your photo is half the character of it.
In my attempt I cleaned it up a little and cropped a bit off it.

Gerry


----------



## MightyQueenC

Thank you, Gerry 

That is _very_ nice work you did. Good job :up: 
I love the way you took out the "pinky blush" and made the colour look more natural ....the wall behind baby me for example.
Must have taken you some time, so thanks _very much_!
Enjoy your day









Carolyn


----------



## hewee

But Carolyn look at how the pink makes you look.  You are glowing in the dark.


----------



## hewee

The before shot of how you changed colors by playing with the power cord.


----------



## contralto

hewee said:


> The before shot of how you changed colors by playing with the power cord.


----------



## MightyQueenC

hewee said:


> The before shot of how you changed colors by playing with the power cord.


 *ouch*


----------



## hewee

Ouch!, but hey it worked because look at how well you came out later.


----------



## ymfoster

Here are some of my restored photos


----------



## xgerryx

Hello ymfoster
Had a bit of trouble viewing you pics. Irfanview says they are jpegs with incorrect extension and the opens them ok.

Gerry


----------



## xgerryx

I spoke to soon, I see you have got it sorted. 
Nice cleanup you have done there.
Good work :up: 

Gerry


----------



## ymfoster

xgerryx said:


> I spoke to soon, I see you have got it sorted.
> Nice cleanup you have done there.
> Good work :up:
> 
> Gerry


Thanks Gerry,
I had to do them through Image Shack to finally work


----------



## LuckyStrike

Just playing.


----------



## MightyQueenC

LuckyStrike said:


> Just playing.


LOL You put me on a diet!  Very cute baby me is without the double-chin


----------



## MightyQueenC

ymfoster said:


> Here are some of my restored photos


That is excellent work, Yvonne :up:


----------



## ymfoster

This is from a Daguerreotype photo


----------



## ymfoster

mightyqueenc said:


> That is excellent work, Yvonne :up:


Thanks Carolyn, 
gives you RSI


----------



## hewee

ymfoster said:


> Here are some of my restored photos


Very good job you did on the photo. :up:


----------



## ymfoster

More from my Rogue's Gallery


----------



## hewee

Wow that had to be a real hard one to do ymfoster


----------



## ymfoster

LuckyStrike said:


> Just playing.


Baby Carolyn's been on a diet


----------



## ymfoster

hewee said:


> Wow that had to be a real hard one to do ymfoster


Yes Harry, a few days work there


----------



## ymfoster

Someone drew a street map on the back of this, leaving lines of indentations.


----------



## hewee

I bet, I know it takes lots of time and work.


----------



## ymfoster

hewee said:


> I bet, I know it takes lots of time and work.


Yes that sounds like experience speaking there


----------



## ymfoster

This had a lot of glare from the flash.


----------



## hewee

Your better then I am at this ymfoster.
I did take your finish image and layed it with a copy. Then used the effects and picked "monochrome" and then "duotone effect" and adjust that they because it was to dark so you could see tru it part way to lighted it some.
Really I don't know what I am doing but just playing around.

So you may want to try out layers and other effects also to see if you can do better and I bet you can. :up:


----------



## ymfoster

hewee said:


> Your better then I am at this ymfoster.
> I did take your finish image and layed it with a copy. Then used the effects and picked "monochrome" and then "duotone effect" and adjust that they because it was to dark so you could see tru it part way to lighted it some.
> Really I don't know what I am doing but just playing around.
> 
> So you may want to try out layers and other effects also to see if you can do better and I bet you can. :up:


That looks a lot sharper Harry, :up: 
I usually keep the sepia tones in my old photos, but my great uncle took all those indoor shots with a timer, (that's him on the left) & most of his were in those other darker reddish tones & he often coloured an item.

I haven't played around with layers so far, only use about half a dozen effects so far , I seem to spend all my time mending blemishes etc., ...
I must learn to play with applications more though


----------



## hewee

Thanks and there is more I could of done but I have not worked much on images like this so not use to it.
They layers do help because you have all the added effects of the layers and how you can adjust each layer.

Here is a bad one where I don't know how to get all the washed out parts to show up so if you know then please give it a try.
This is my mom and dad who had the old time picture taken but then the sun light got to the picture. 
Be nice to see it again like it used to be or as close as it used to be. 
I had to make it smaller because it was a really big image.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Wow Yvonne. They look great!


----------



## jgjulio

http://img171.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img171&image=momanddad7zh2ge.jpg]







[/URL]

I am trying to post an image for hewee. Did this work?


----------



## Cheeseball81

That worked 

Looks good :up: 
Nice job!


----------



## ymfoster

hewee said:


> Thanks and there is more I could of done but I have not worked much on images like this so not use to it.
> They layers do help because you have all the added effects of the layers and how you can adjust each layer.
> 
> Here is a bad one where I don't know how to get all the washed out parts to show up so if you know then please give it a try.
> This is my mom and dad who had the old time picture taken but then the sun light got to the picture.
> Be nice to see it again like it used to be or as close as it used to be.
> I had to make it smaller because it was a really big image.


Hi Harry,
I'll have to have a go at layers soon,  
I'm not sure if I can bring back the original image on your Mum, I usually use the freehand tool to outline an area & just darken that to see what comes up, ... on some of my other pictures I have transferred patterns as fill ins or had to just compose the area myself.
I would need the full size image though to do justice to your Mum, & it could take a while using my normal methods, so I will pm you my e-mail address.


----------



## ymfoster

Cheeseball81 said:


> Wow Yvonne. They look great!


Thanks Nicole


----------



## Cheeseball81

ymfoster said:


> Thanks Nicole


Welcome


----------



## hewee

jgjulio said:


> http://img171.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img171&image=momanddad7zh2ge.jpg]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> I am trying to post an image for hewee. Did this work?


It is the thumbnail only.


----------



## hewee

Ok thanks ymfoster. I know there is not much to work with.


----------



## ymfoster

hewee said:


> Ok thanks ymfoster. I know there is not much to work with.


I will see what I can do Harry,  
it could take a little while


----------



## hewee

I am in no rush on the image ymfoster. 

Funny my dad looked good with long hair combed back and the beard that are all white but he grew it only so him and mom could get that picture taken.


----------



## ymfoster

hewee said:


> I am in no rush on the image ymfoster.
> 
> Funny my dad looked good with long hair combed back and the beard that are all white but he grew it only so him and mom could get that picture taken.


It looks like it was a great photo of them, 
also seems to be in a studio, I don't suppose they'd keep negatives that far back, but your parents may have given copies to other family members years ago also, .... may be worth looking up a few cousins


----------



## hewee

It was a good looking picture. 
Yes it was taken in Old Sacto. that is the old town from 100 plus years ago. They do not gave you anything but the prints you pay for. But the picture was taken about 1985 so it is not that old but just how good of a photo it was to start with I don't know. I do know the sun light got to it.


----------



## ymfoster

hewee said:


> It was a good looking picture.
> Yes it was taken in Old Sacto. that is the old town from 100 plus years ago. They do not gave you anything but the prints you pay for. But the picture was taken about 1985 so it is not that old but just how good of a photo it was to start with I don't know. I do know the sun light got to it.


So only 20 years ago,
I suppose they only got the one copy, just thought they might have had another done for one of the family, ... will see how things go


----------



## hewee

Yes just the one image and those places will not give you anything but the print you buy. 
I got one done at the state fair and was given the print almost right away. I bet they never even use film but took a shot and loaded it into a computer and used a printer for the one I got.
I just got to thinking and tried it and use the format, data type, split to CMYK and it then makes 4 new images. Each a shade of gray but I think with color it would of been a red, blue and green. But the darker gray one you can see things showing up better. 
I mean you can see things I could not see before.  But it is now in layers or working with each of the 4 and the one you started with I guess could be layered.


----------



## hewee

Don't knowing what I am doing I took the darker gary version of the 4 CMYK images and did this with the duotone effect.

Did it a lot better then I would think it could of better done and I bet if I knew what I was doing it could be many times better. The bottom of the dress is washed out more on this but look at how much more you can see now. I think this was the early 80's now because my mom got real bad arthritis and her fingers look good in the picture.


----------



## ymfoster

hewee said:


> Don't knowing what I am doing I took the darker gary version of the 4 CMYK images and did this with the duotone effect.
> 
> Did it a lot better then I would think it could of better done and I bet if I knew what I was doing it could be many times better. The bottom of the dress is washed out more on this but look at how much more you can see now. I think this was the early 80's now because my mom got real bad arthritis and her fingers look good in the picture.


That's great Harry,
It shows up darker than the image I was able to bring up, I could see the V in the bodice though as well as the shaded areas only lighter, not sure if I could repeat your result, but could definately have more to work on with that,
so maybe you could e-mail me that version also & save me trying to replicate it


----------



## hewee

I looked at the same image that I did to the full size image and lots of things do not look right either. Guess because it was the gray scale and the duotone effect made parts lighter or darker. I may have to try it again later and try it on each of the 4 CMYK images. It also lets you "combine from CMYK" but I don't what I am doing.
Here I just took the image above and your see it here on the bottom and then your see one of each of the CMYK. I used the very same duotone effect on each from the pre-set one just to see how it would look. Then I had to copy each into the one image to layer them.
Now to just find out how to adjust each later and find out what order to put the layers in.


----------



## ymfoster

hewee said:


> I looked at the same image that I did to the full size image and lots of things do not look right either. Guess because it was the gray scale and the duotone effect made parts lighter or darker. I may have to try it again later and try it on each of the 4 CMYK images. It also lets you "combine from CMYK" but I don't what I am doing.
> Here I just took the image above and your see it here on the bottom and then your see one of each of the CMYK. I used the very same duotone effect on each from the pre-set one just to see how it would look. Then I had to copy each into the one image to layer them.
> Now to just find out how to adjust each later and find out what order to put the layers in.


That's great Harry,
I saved that image also,
pardon my ignorance, but what does CMYK stand for, I see them in the frames  
& are you using Photoshop or Paint Shop Pro ?


----------



## hewee

I guess it is great but don't know just how great. 

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=what+does+CMYK+stand+for
Read this here.
http://www.dtss.com.au/White Papers/General/Resolution3.html

CMYK stands for Cyan, Magenta, Yellow and Black
(K). Each color is used in the 4-color printing process.

I am using PhotoImapact 8 but bet Photoshop would be a lot better but I know even less using it.

So take the image I emailed you and try spliting the image. I don't how you do it in the other programs.


----------



## ymfoster

hewee said:


> I guess it is great but don't know just how great.
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=what+does+CMYK+stand+for
> Read this here.
> http://www.dtss.com.au/White Papers/General/Resolution3.html
> 
> CMYK stands for Cyan, Magenta, Yellow and Black
> (K). Each color is used in the 4-color printing process.
> 
> I am using PhotoImapact 8 but bet Photoshop would be a lot better but I know even less using it.
> 
> So take the image I emailed you and try spliting the image. I don't how you do it in the other programs.


Thanks for that Harry,
I should have guessed as I see them when I'm adjusting colours & hues, ... 
I am using Paint Shop Pro 7.02 (but have got a demo CD for PSP 9 which probably expires in 30 to 60 days) it would probably take too long to familiarise myself with all its bells & whistles  
I think I'll read up a bit more on no.7


----------



## hewee

I played around with Photoshop but could not find out how to split the image into CMYK but it does has the channels so that may work the same way somehow. 
OK I looked in PSP and it has the split channels so guess it is like the channel thing in PS.
In PSP go to go up to colors and down to split channels. Note you see the combine channels there also.
So this is all there for a good reason but we just need to learn what we are doing and I bet it will help out on adjust colors and dealing with restoring images that are washed out.


----------



## ymfoster

hewee said:


> I played around with Photoshop but could not find out how to split the image into CMYK but it does has the channels so that may work the same way somehow.
> OK I looked in PSP and it has the split channels so guess it is like the channel thing in PS.
> In PSP go to go up to colors and down to split channels. Note you see the combine channels there also.
> So this is all there for a good reason but we just need to learn what we are doing and I bet it will help out on adjust colors and dealing with restoring images that are washed out.


Hi Harry,
Thanks for that,
I have been looking at the Layers a bit but am a bit lost, so thanks for those tips, I will try that & see how it goes, .... I have used jpeg to work on my photos, but it loses quality after lots of saves, so I might try tiff & see how that goes, what format do you use to work on yours ?

I also found this page which has diagrams that might be easier to follow 

http://www.jasc.com/support/learn/tutorials/archive/paintshoppro/projects1.asp?pg=1


----------



## hewee

Well working with layers I like to use PhotoImpact so if I want to save it to work on later I save it as a .ufo but if I want to edit the layers in another program then I save it as a .psd. 
But after your all done a tiff is good to save to but they are big files. PNG is a good format to save in also and they are smaller. 
See scantips http://www.scantips.com/basics09.html


----------



## ymfoster

Thanks for those tips Harry,
I will keep them in mind, .... I had some fun with the CMYK images repairing some areas & when I combined them again I ended up with extra Image files & still seperate CMYK images also, so I think I will have to keep trying other methods


----------



## hewee

Your welcome. It may be a tip ymfoster but when we don't know what we are doing then is a good or bad tip.  
Plus we are each using another program in doing this and it is new to each of us dealing with CMYK images.


----------



## ymfoster

Yes Harry,
we are both experimenting,
but it's fun finding out what you can do anyway, gives you the incentive to 'have a go', I am using my 'help' file & tutorials on the Net, so should be able to learn a few new steps


----------



## hewee

I just split a image into CMYK and then I had the for images. I took the one and went and combine it back into a CMYK image and it has in PhotoIpact 4 dropdown boxes. One for each of the C, M, Y and K and you can then pick any of the CMYK to combine. So you could restore a CCMK or CMMK etc. But still don't know what to do. But without making any of those changes to it and just combining it again it looked like what I started with before I split it.
CMYK is more for printing I think.

Working with CMYK image
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=working+with+CMYK+image

Found this here on "Understanding Color Channels" that may be something more easy for us.
http://www.deneba.com/community/howto/channels/default.html
Look at the Train Image and then Train Image with the Red channels darkened.


----------



## ymfoster

hewee said:


> I just split a image into CMYK and then I had the for images. I took the one and went and combine it back into a CMYK image and it has in PhotoIpact 4 dropdown boxes. One for each of the C, M, Y and K and you can then pick any of the CMYK to combine. So you could restore a CCMK or CMMK etc. But still don't know what to do. But without making any of those changes to it and just combining it again it looked like what I started with before I split it.
> CMYK is more for printing I think.
> 
> Working with CMYK image
> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=working+with+CMYK+image
> 
> Found this here on "Understanding Color Channels" that may be something more easy for us.
> http://www.deneba.com/community/howto/channels/default.html
> Look at the Train Image and then Train Image with the Red channels darkened.


Thanks Harry,
I think making changes to it must make a difference to how it is saved, ...
Will have a look at the sites you have posted anyway before I try again,
thanks for that once again :up:


----------



## hewee

Your welcome, after looking at the one link I posted I seen it was not showing photoshop but Canvas image program but still what it says may help.
The RGB part is not there in PhotoImpact the way it is in PhotoShop.


----------



## ymfoster

hewee said:


> Your welcome, after looking at the one link I posted I seen it was not showing photoshop but Canvas image program but still what it says may help.
> The RGB part is not there in PhotoImpact the way it is in PhotoShop.


Thanks Harry,
I'm sure I'll get something from all that,
I only have PSP & Photostudio that I can work with, unless there's anything for free download, as I can't afford to spend more on updating just yet


----------



## hewee

Maybe there are some free plugins that will help too. 
I just the RGB in PSP but it make 3 new images. I then copied each one and then pasted it as a layer into the image I started with but that was as far as I got really.


----------



## ymfoster

hewee said:


> Maybe there are some free plugins that will help too.
> I just the RGB in PSP but it make 3 new images. I then copied each one and then pasted it as a layer into the image I started with but that was as far as I got really.


Yes I must play a bit more  
I've wondered about downloading a Plug-in,
but will wait 'til my daughter gets her own hard drive  
my PSP is slowing up already with all the jpegs she has, (1,000's of them)
must affect the RAM.


----------



## hewee

Yea your have to play around to see what you can do.
Then look here. http://www.psplinks.com/

Photo Retouching
http://www.psplinks.com/content/Photo_Retouching.html

Hey look at the "Bruce Beard's Hair and Skin Charts" here. Click them to get the full size ones and save them.
http://www.retouchpro.com/pages/colors.html
Seems to be missing some hair colors but it still has some there.

But they have more at RetouchPRO Tutorials.
http://retouchpro.com/tutorials/index.php


----------



## ymfoster

hewee said:


> Yea your have to play around to see what you can do.
> Then look here. http://www.psplinks.com/
> 
> Photo Retouching
> http://www.psplinks.com/content/Photo_Retouching.html
> 
> Hey look at the "Bruce Beard's Hair and Skin Charts" here. Click them to get the full size ones and save them.
> http://www.retouchpro.com/pages/colors.html
> Seems to be missing some hair colors but it still has some there.
> 
> But they have more at RetouchPRO Tutorials.
> http://retouchpro.com/tutorials/index.php


Thanks Harry,
That will keep me busy for a while  
if you see smoke coming from this thread it will be my fried brains


----------



## hewee

He hee I know there are so many links at that site.


----------



## ymfoster

hewee said:


> He hee I know there are so many links at that site.


Yes it's mind boggling


----------



## hewee

ymfoster said:


> Yes it's mind boggling


Yes it is and I think fixing the washed out images are the hard one's too.

Look at the "photo restoring" sites and your see some of these people are really great at restoring photo's.

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=photo+restoring&btnG=Google+Search

This site has some good ones.
http://www.amerphotorestoration.com
A washed out one.
http://www.amerphotorestoration.com/Gallery-g.html

Then photo restoration software
http://www.google.com/search?q=photo+restoration+software&btnG=Search&hl=en&lr=


----------



## ymfoster

hewee said:


> Yes it is and I think fixing the washed out images are the hard one's too.
> 
> Look at the "photo restoring" sites and your see some of these people are really great at restoring photo's.
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=photo+restoring&btnG=Google+Search
> 
> This site has some good ones.
> http://www.amerphotorestoration.com
> A washed out one.
> http://www.amerphotorestoration.com/Gallery-g.html
> 
> Then photo restoration software
> http://www.google.com/search?q=photo+restoration+software&btnG=Search&hl=en&lr=


Hi Harry, 

There are some good sites there,
I was very impressed with FocusMagic the way they compared images also,
you can do so much if you just know how, .... it takes me quite a while to absorb new techniques one step at a time, the grey matter is a bit slower these days  
You'll probably see my e-mail before you read this anyway


----------



## hewee

Yes FocusMagic was a nice site. But like you said knowing what your doing helps a lot and also having the right software, hardware like a tablet and I would say your do even better if you know how to draw. Lots can be done by just painting it what you need but for someone like me to do it, it would very bad and with someone that has a tablet who know all about art and drawing it would lok great.
Yes thank you for the email because you diid a good job.


----------



## ymfoster

hewee said:


> Yes FocusMagic was a nice site. But like you said knowing what your doing helps a lot and also having the right software, hardware like a tablet and I would say your do even better if you know how to draw. Lots can be done by just painting it what you need but for someone like me to do it, it would very bad and with someone that has a tablet who know all about art and drawing it would lok great.
> Yes thank you for the email because you diid a good job.


Hi Harry,
Yes I have thought a tablet would be nice, 
but the small ones are a bit restricting & the larger a bit expensive & it would just be another toy & I think holding the 'pencil' for long periods wouldn't be as comfortable for me , I used to do quite a bit of drawing & painting but can't do things like that much now without having an armrest, I'll have to be satisfied with my mouse now .


----------



## hewee

Well then if you was good at drawing & painting then a tablet will help you out a lot. I can not draw or paint so it will not help me the same way but it still help because you have more control and there are things you can do with the pen that you can not do with a mouse.


----------



## ymfoster

hewee said:


> Well then if you was good at drawing & painting then a tablet will help you out a lot. I can not draw or paint so it will not help me the same way but it still help because you have more control and there are things you can do with the pen that you can not do with a mouse.


Yes it would be a great toy for me  
but I can't grip things firmly for long periods (FMS) & it's more relaxed using the mouse, it's ok for what I really need to do, but drawing isn't really essential for my photo restoring


----------



## hewee

ymfoster said:


> Yes it would be a great toy for me
> but I can't grip things firmly for long periods (FMS) & it's more relaxed using the mouse, it's ok for what I really need to do, but drawing isn't really essential for my photo restoring


It would still help and I guess you could add a bigger-fatter grap that you could slide over it so it is not so skinny to hold. You know those foam type of things. Well on some of the restored photo's I was looking at from all those photo restore web site you can see that knowing how to draw and paint is something you need to be able to do. With a pen you have all the pressure levels etc and how you hold the pen that lets you do things you just can not do with a mouse.
If your using a mouse then get a good one you can control easy. Maybe even a track ball mouse. 
http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/products/productlist/US/EN,crid=2141&categoryid=6


----------



## ymfoster

hewee said:


> It would still help and I guess you could add a bigger-fatter grap that you could slide over it so it is not so skinny to hold. You know those foam type of things. Well on some of the restored photo's I was looking at from all those photo restore web site you can see that knowing how to draw and paint is something you need to be able to do. With a pen you have all the pressure levels etc and how you hold the pen that lets you do things you just can not do with a mouse.
> If your using a mouse then get a good one you can control easy. Maybe even a track ball mouse.
> http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/products/productlist/US/EN,crid=2141&categoryid=6


Yes it would be a bit better with one of those foam grips, but still would affect my arm & neck more just looking down over it  
I have been looking at new mouses, but they can get a little expensive too,
but I will keep an eye open for something better that is also reasonable, .... I get a bit tired of cleaning the rollers in this one  
Thanks for your good advice, I'll have a look at that site :up:


----------



## ymfoster

ymfoster said:


> Yes it would be a bit better with one of those foam grips, but still would affect my arm & neck more just looking down over it
> I have been looking at new mouses, but they can get a little expensive too,
> but I will keep an eye open for something better that is also reasonable, .... I get a bit tired of cleaning the rollers in this one
> Thanks for your good advice, I'll have a look at that site :up:


Some of them look quite reasonable don't they ,
I'll have to go to one of the computer shops & have a feel to see what they're like


----------



## hewee

I understand how it can be hard on you so you need to use something you can control. 
I hear that track balls are good and easy. I mean look at some of the real big ones they make for little kids because it is so much more easy for them then a mouse. 
Yes those cost less thn the new mouse I got. 19.95 to 59.95 and less if you get it on sell. Mine cost 79.95 and then I seen it two weeks ago on sale for 49.95.
I like to get a track ball and try it out but as you can see they are all not the same in the way the ball is placed in the thing. The cheaper Marble® Mouse looks like it may feel more like a mouse and be more east to use your thumb and or fingers on it then the ones with the ball on the side.


----------



## uly7

One picture --my friend's mom -- that I really like how it came out.
There are a lot of very well done works in this tread.
Saludos
Uly7 :up:


----------



## buck52

nice uly7

did you do it?
PS7?

buck


----------



## xgerryx

"Yep, very nice piece of work Uly7" :up:


----------



## Sooky 47

Wow, uly7 .... good job, what a difference!


----------



## Stoner

wow, uly7
very nice restoration :up:


----------



## hewee

uly7 said:


> One picture --my friend's mom -- that I really like how it came out.
> There are a lot of very well done works in this tread.
> Saludos
> Uly7 :up:


Very good job on the photo. :up:


----------



## ymfoster

That's a lovely restoration uly 7,
it looks a lot warmer :up: 

Yvonne


----------



## ymfoster

hewee said:


> I understand how it can be hard on you so you need to use something you can control.
> I hear that track balls are good and easy. I mean look at some of the real big ones they make for little kids because it is so much more easy for them then a mouse.
> Yes those cost less thn the new mouse I got. 19.95 to 59.95 and less if you get it on sell. Mine cost 79.95 and then I seen it two weeks ago on sale for 49.95.
> I like to get a track ball and try it out but as you can see they are all not the same in the way the ball is placed in the thing. The cheaper Marble® Mouse looks like it may feel more like a mouse and be more east to use your thumb and or fingers on it then the ones with the ball on the side.


Yes they look quite good,
I had a look in one of our big electronics & computer stores & they didn't have the roller ball mouses in yet, so they must be a recent development.


----------



## hewee

No the track ball mouse have been around for years so are nothing new.


----------



## ymfoster

hewee said:


> No the track ball mouse have been around for years so are nothing new.


I must have struck someone who was filling in for a Sunday then as he hadn't heard of them


----------



## uly7

Hola
thanks to all of your for your comments.
2 Buck:
Yes, ( ? ) it was done in PSCS
The only problem with these kind of pictures is the time that it takes to finish. You can end up with no more "real friends" but only "Digital friends --like in the forums--" because of the time that you spend in front of the computer. But, I love it.
Saludos to all my "Digital friends"
Uly7 :up:


----------



## hewee

ymfoster said:


> I must have struck someone who was filling in for a Sunday then as he hadn't heard of them


Guess so or they call it something else over there.
There a lot of them around too.

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=trackball+mouse

Look at this one here http://www.3dconnexion.com/spaceball5000.htm it cost about $400.00 but is made to be used with lots of programs http://www.novedge.com/3DConnexion_Spaceball5000_Serial.asp
I seen at one site where they had videos that showed how it saved you so much time using it doing 3D cad work because you use a button and the ball to move your object around where it would take many added moves to use a mouse and the arrow keys etc to do the same thing.


----------



## ymfoster

hewee said:


> Guess so or they call it something else over there.
> There a lot of them around too.
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=trackball+mouse
> 
> Look at this one here http://www.3dconnexion.com/spaceball5000.htm it cost about $400.00 but is made to be used with lots of programs http://www.novedge.com/3DConnexion_Spaceball5000_Serial.asp
> I seen at one site where they had videos that showed how it saved you so much time using it doing 3D cad work because you use a button and the ball to move your object around where it would take many added moves to use a mouse and the arrow keys etc to do the same thing.


Well all I saw were optical, cordless etc. in all sizes but no trackball, so guess I'll have to look elsewhere,


----------



## hewee

ymfoster said:


> Well all I saw were optical, cordless etc. in all sizes but no trackball, so guess I'll have to look elsewhere,


Guess you will have to look some place else. You would not have CompUSA over there but they and Besy Buy that I hate do have all the mouse out so you can look at them and feel how they fit your hand were at Fry's they are all in the box.


----------



## ymfoster

hewee said:


> Guess you will have to look some place else. You would not have CompUSA over there but they and Besy Buy that I hate do have all the mouse out so you can look at them and feel how they fit your hand were at Fry's they are all in the box.


Yes they had them all out for us to play with at Dick Smith's Powerhouse also,
you may have heard of him, he has done some adventuring to South Pole & other accomplishments, as well as trying to get some Aussie icons like Vegemite & Arnott's Tim Tams made in Australia again,  ... we also have Harvey Norman which is a rather large chain of stores here, so will have to have a look


----------



## hewee

He hee ymfoster I never heard of any of them here on my side of the pond.


----------



## ymfoster

Didn't think you would have being Aussie companies,


----------



## hewee

I heard you the first time. 

Hey I can see a double post now and then went to site is slow and we click the post button again but look at the times of the two same post.  
11:09 PM and then 11:32 PM for me in my time zone.


----------



## ymfoster

hewee said:


> I heard you the first time.
> 
> Hey I can see a double post now and then went to site is slow and we click the post button again but look at the times of the two same post.
> 11:09 PM and then 11:32 PM for me in my time zone.


LOL Yes there was no action so I posted again hee hee,
that was delayed reaction with yours


----------



## [email protected]

please the computer dameged the photo
fix it
(error)


----------



## ymfoster

[email protected] said:


> please the computer dameged the photo
> fix it
> (error)


That looks like self inflicted damage


----------



## xgerryx

Looks like your computer has a little green man that plays with all the programs when no ones watching.


----------



## hewee

ymfoster said:


> LOL Yes there was no action so I posted again hee hee,
> that was delayed reaction with yours


Sorry I keep you wait to long I guess.


----------



## ymfoster

hewee said:


> Sorry I keep you wait to long I guess.


LOL Would you do that  
I'm sure it was just the forum


----------



## hewee

Yea I would but if I did not know you was waiting but if I knew you was waiting then I would not.


----------



## ymfoster

hewee said:


> Yea I would but if I did not know you was waiting but if I knew you was waiting then I would not.


LOL .... I believe ya


----------



## hewee

ymfoster said:


> LOL .... I believe ya


Good I will sleep better now ymfoster knowing that. 

Boy that [email protected] needs to edit his post so we don't have to scroll pages to the side. Yep looks that picture was taken into paint and someone fooled around and saved it.
I always use the Save-As to save.


----------



## ymfoster

hewee said:


> Good I will sleep better now ymfoster knowing that.
> 
> Boy that [email protected] needs to edit his post so we don't have to scroll pages to the side. Yep looks that picture was taken into paint and someone fooled around and saved it.
> I always use the Save-As to save.


That's good 

Yes I wondered if he was being mischievious


----------



## hewee

ymfoster said:


> That's good
> 
> Yes I wondered if he was being mischievious


Sure is good news. 

I think he just does not know how to scan.


----------



## ymfoster

hewee said:


> Sure is good news.
> 
> I think he just does not know how to scan.


Maybe just needed cropping I suppose


----------



## hewee

ymfoster said:


> Maybe just needed cropping I suppose


Yep that is all he needs to do. I did the first couple of my scans that way too till I learn how.


----------



## sunnidaze2k

Wow this is all so amazing (not to mention "way cool") which brings me to a question, I've been working on a project for a wall in my home...it's a photo wall and I have been redoing alot of pictures to accommodate the sizing I need...I have a series of pro pics done of my daughter (when she was 3) that dont conform to the sizing I want and there are so many (and of course I want them all included) so I've stitched them together and I like the result...except for the "Olan Mills" imprints now in the center of the photograph...is there a way of deleting those?


----------



## xgerryx

Hi Sunnidaze,
Looks like your picture has failed to upload

Go to the message window at the bottom of this page and click "Go Advanced" Scroll down to and click "manage attachments". In the window that appears browse to the folder that has the picture you want to upload, select it and click "upload", click "Close this window" complete your message and submit reply.


----------



## sunnidaze2k

I didnt upload the pic...I was just asking a question?


----------



## contralto

sunnidaze2k said:


> Wow this is all so amazing (not to mention "way cool") which brings me to a question, I've been working on a project for a wall in my home...it's a photo wall and I have been redoing alot of pictures to accommodate the sizing I need...I have a series of pro pics done of my daughter (when she was 3) that dont conform to the sizing I want and there are so many (and of course I want them all included) so I've stitched them together and I like the result...except for the "Olan Mills" imprints now in the center of the photograph...is there a way of deleting those?


*i hope hewee sees this, sunnidaze .

i believe the answer lies in knowing how to use a photoshop program... and hewee is really good at that  .*


----------



## sunnidaze2k

Thanks for your reply contralto...I wasn't sure if the pro copyright/logo could be removed because they look engrained. The pics are 11 years old and I dont believe Olan Mills still exists around these parts and if they did I'm sure they dont keep negs around this long.

I just reread the forum and I'll post the pic...if anyone can do it or tell me how to do it, I would be most appreciative. I only have PSP to work with and to date I'm not very good with it...not yet anyways...


----------



## ymfoster

sunnidaze2k said:


> Thanks for your reply contralto...I wasn't sure if the pro copyright/logo could be removed because they look engrained. The pics are 11 years old and I dont believe Olan Mills still exists around these parts and if they did I'm sure they dont keep negs around this long.
> 
> I just reread the forum and I'll post the pic...if anyone can do it or tell me how to do it, I would be most appreciative. I only have PSP to work with and to date I'm not very good with it...not yet anyways...


Hi Sunnidaze,
Your daughter was a little cutie,  
I have PSP 7 & I magnify the image then use the clone tool to cover up any marks or writing, but do a copy first to practice on,
Yvonne


----------



## xgerryx

sunnidaze2k said:


> I didn't upload the pic...I was just asking a question?


 Sorry Sunnidaze.
I didn't read your post properly. But anyway heres a quick removal. 
As Yvonne says, its just a matter of magnifying and cloning on a copy so you don't damage the original.


----------



## Sooky 47

oh, what a cutie she is! 
How sweet! Great photo.


----------



## hewee

She is a cute one Sunnidaze.
I see xgerryx fixed up the picture for you too. Nice job xgerryx.


----------



## sunnidaze2k

(Big Smiles) Thank you all so much...and thank you for the fix Gerry and the "how to" advice Yvonne, Gerry & Hewee. This means soo much...I hope you all realize.

Addendum to original post...it's now 9:58 am an I've done 3 pics on my own so far...Again...THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## ymfoster

sunnidaze2k said:


> (Big Smiles) Thank you all so much...and thank you for the fix Gerry and the "how to" advice Yvonne, Gerry & Hewee. This means soo much...I hope you all realize.
> 
> Addendum to original post...it's now 9:58 am an I've done 3 pics on my own so far...Again...THANK YOU!!!!


You're most welcome  
It's great to be able to fix them like that isn't it :up:


----------



## hewee

sunnidaze2k said:


> (Big Smiles) Thank you all so much...and thank you for the fix Gerry and the "how to" advice Yvonne, Gerry & Hewee. This means soo much...I hope you all realize.
> 
> Addendum to original post...it's now 9:58 am an I've done 3 pics on my own so far...Again...THANK YOU!!!!


Your welcome 

Your find it would be more easy to remove the copyright/logo first before you added the image together the way you did because the image on the right you could of taken it out and then layed the image on the left over top too so all the arm was showing.


----------



## sunnidaze2k

ymfoster said:


> You're most welcome
> It's great to be able to fix them like that isn't it :up:


Yesss it sure is....now Im just looking through everything I have that I can fix....bwhahahaha...me thinks you've created a monster...he he 

Thank you again


----------



## sunnidaze2k

hewee said:


> Your welcome
> 
> Your find it would be more easy to remove the copyright/logo first before you added the image together the way you did because the image on the right you could of taken it out and then layed the image on the left over top too so all the arm was showing.


Thats EXACTLY what I did! gmta...thank you again!


----------



## sunnidaze2k

This one has been my next challenge and I'm not sure elminating the "yellow beam" is possible...go figure a likeable pic ends up at the end of the roll ~ any suggestions?


----------



## hewee

sunnidaze2k said:


> Thats EXACTLY what I did! gmta...thank you again!


Good to hear and your so welcome.


----------



## hewee

sunnidaze2k said:


> This one has been my next challenge and I'm not sure elminating the "yellow beam" is possible...go figure a likeable pic ends up at the end of the roll ~ any suggestions?


I don't know about that picture what can be done. It added lot of a red tint to the center.
Turning it into a blach and white can make it look better but your have no color.
You can still see the light tru the center on this but over all it looks better.


----------



## sunnidaze2k

I did that too Hewee...i just wondered if there was majic to clean it up. Thank You!


----------



## hewee

I am sure there is magic or a way to do it but I just don't know how.
Now someone that is good at coloring images could color it but my guess coloring the B&W would be better then trying to fix the color one. But like I said I reallt don't know.


----------



## xgerryx

sunnidaze2k said:


> i just wondered if there was majic to clean it up.


There is no magic fix for this one. But it can be improved a fair bit. 
Looks like you picked a real cury one for us this time sunnidaze.

Be interesting to see what results someone comes up with. Its going to be a bit of a challange.


----------



## xgerryx

We need to know the magic word Hewee


----------



## hewee

xgerryx said:


> We need to know the magic word Hewee


The word is is is  is I forget


----------



## sunnidaze2k

(smiles) yeah it's a challenge alright...I just figured if I didnt ask, I'd never know...Thankyou!


----------



## hewee

He hee just because you ask does not mean it can not be done, it's just most of us are not that good.


----------



## xgerryx

You might be better to have a go at opening the photo in psp's effects browser and have a go at it from a creative point of view.
I just had a look at the "Lights" effect which is like using a few spotlights to highlight different areas of the image. It looks like it might be a bit of fun.

To get to it:
Open your image on PSP,
click on effects in the top tool bar,
Illumination effects
and then click "lights"


----------



## franca

sunnidaze2k said:


> This one has been my next challenge and I'm not sure elminating the "yellow beam" is possible...go figure a likeable pic ends up at the end of the roll ~ any suggestions?


First time effort


----------



## franca

Original Picture.


----------



## MightyQueenC

Hewee: The black and white looks really good :up: 
but
Franca: That is an excellent first time effort....a vast improvement :up:

I just _love_ to watch you all work on "problem" photos 

Have a great day, sunnidaze and all

Carolyn


----------



## hewee

Thanks Carolyn, here is another I played with and added a lighting effect to.
Hides the center ligher part some what that was there.


----------



## EvileYe

Here is one from the 1940's that my Wife and I had a play around with, I basically used someone elses legs from a pic I found on the web and My Wife did all the fancy work. I still need to fatten up the ladies legs a touch.

Photoshop CS was the program we used.


----------



## MightyQueenC

That's great work you and your wife did :up: 
I would say, fatten up the legs just a touch, but move them to the right...just a bit (see the next fold/crease line of the dress) 

Have a nice day  

Carolyn


----------



## EvileYe

Thanks mightyqueenc !

I also need to fix up the mans gammy shoes (The right one was painted on) 
Overall we are happy with it, and the lady whose mother it is, is ecstatic.
The original image we scanned was a lot worse with flecking all over, but I can't find the initial scan and this one is the earliest I have saved.


----------



## hewee

Yea like Carolyn said on the legs. I can see how his shoes look too. 
Here is just a color adjustment.


----------



## EvileYe

Cool heewee !
I have a whole stack of them with different tonal ranges and B&W etc.


----------



## hewee

Ok EvileYe


----------



## MightyQueenC

EvileYe:

From what I can see of the damaged version you have saved, you both did a brilliant job in the repair.
I _did_ notice the man's right foot, but thought he really _was_ mal/disfigured (mal/disfooted?) and, well, no comment required. 

Here's some you can try to fix up. 

First, is one of me and my Grandmother. She's dead. I met her only once, as a child, and we have very few photos of her. The babe on the right is my Mum.
The next one is of Me and Gran looking at Mum the way most people did...
with a combination of bewilderment  and I-don't-know-what 
Much the same way people look at me. 
They are both printed-on-paper pictures and I have no access to the originals  
The 3rd and final photo is of my Dad and Mum. The plant on the left is a bit sad-looking. Can some graphics guru make more leaves or delete it and add something else?  I thought of cropping off some on the left, but it would unbalance it, imo. 
Quite the challenge, eh? 

All readers should say the "magic" word!  
Have fun!  
Carolyn
*Presto! She's gone*


----------



## EvileYe

Hi mightyqueenc,

If I PM you my email addie, can you send me the full size images ?

The plant one will be easy to remove.
The other 2 will need a bit of time.


----------



## MightyQueenC

EvileYe said:


> Hi mightyqueenc,
> 
> If I PM you my email addie, can you send me the full size images ?
> 
> The plant one will be easy to remove.
> The other 2 will need a bit of time.


Sure, go ahead 
Or I could upload them to ImageShack...
By full size, do you mean the original scan? Because, I only resized one of the black and whites and all three pictues are unaltered scans (I think  ). 
Thanks  
Carolyn


----------



## EvileYe

You must have your PM turned off, I can't send you one. But if you upload them to Image shack and let me know the addie that will be fine.

I asked about the originals because the end result is much better for printing, if they have been scanned at a higher resolution.

My Other Half is removing the plant now.


----------



## EvileYe

Ok here is a quick plant removal  

Original Image


----------



## EvileYe

Altered Image


----------



## MightyQueenC

EvileYe said:


> Altered Image


  That Other Half...I wonder if she's the better Half?  LOL
That was quick and it's perfect! :up: 
Can't wait to send it to Mum and Dad!  
I have other computer issues just now, but will post the ImageShack shots in a while. What resolution should I scan them at?

Thanks alot!

Carolyn


----------



## EvileYe

If you scan them between 300 and 600 dpi, that would be great.

I will be away for a day or so, will get on to them as soon as I can.

Not quite perfect, a couple of touches here and there still required.
But it was only a quick fix


----------



## MightyQueenC

EvileYe said:


> If you scan them between 300 and 600 dpi, that would be great.
> 
> I will be away for a day or so, will get on to them as soon as I can.
> 
> Not quite perfect, a couple of touches here and there still required.
> But it was only a quick fix


Thanks and will do as you say.
There is absolutely no rush!!
I have had these photos kicking around for years, and only "discovered" them again, because of this thread!  :up: 

Take care and see you again 

Carolyn


----------



## sunnidaze2k

mightyqueenc said:


> Hewee: The black and white looks really good :up:
> but
> Franca: That is an excellent first time effort....a vast improvement :up:
> 
> I just _love_ to watch you all work on "problem" photos
> 
> Have a great day, sunnidaze and all
> 
> Carolyn


Me too Carolyn!...You all are AMAZING....I am indeed humbled and in awe by your presence (inspired & motivated as well).

Thank you all!


----------



## xgerryx

Here is a go at using "spotlight" from lighting effects in elements 2.


----------



## Izme

Here's a pic for you Queeny


----------



## MightyQueenC

izme said:


> Here's a pic for you Queeny


Awww Fishy ....Thank you!








That's lovely and I love the way you framed it, too.

Carolyn < got all sentimental and started to cry...


----------



## Izme

Queeny said:


> Awww Fishy ....Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's lovely and I love the way you framed it, too.
> 
> Carolyn < got all sentimental and started to cry...


Fish hands her his hanky  you're welcome Queeny

And another pic...I made three variations in darkness and contrast and this one came out the best in my eyes


----------



## xgerryx

Adding a sepia filter makes it look a lot less confused. (my other halfs suggestion)


----------



## MightyQueenC

izme said:


> Fish hands her his hanky  you're welcome Queeny
> 
> And another pic...I made three variations in darkness and contrast and this one came out the best in my eyes


Thank you again, Fishy  
That looks great :up:


----------



## MightyQueenC

xgerryx said:


> Adding a sepia filter makes it look a lot less confused. (my other halfs suggestion)


That looks better,imo, gerry. Me thinks the "other halfs" are pretty good at this stuff


----------



## xgerryx

mightyqueenc said:


> Me thinks the "other halfs" are pretty good at this stuff


"shhhhh......." We mustn't tell the world about this rare phenomenon.


----------



## MightyQueenC

xgerryx said:


> "shhhhh......." We mustn't tell the world about this rare phenomenon.


*RARE*.... my hiney  

Edit: A fav bookmark ... as in BOOK _not_ computer lingo


----------



## sunnidaze2k

mightyqueenc said:


> That looks better,imo, gerry. Me thinks the "other halfs" are pretty good at this stuff


That looks fabulous Gerry...I can't thank you enough...and yesssss I am inclined to agree Carolyn!


----------



## xgerryx

Hey Sunnidaze,

Its been fun to do and we are glad you are happy with it.
Looks like it was one of those magic moments.

Gerry & Jean


----------



## hewee

Nice work on the picture's Carolyn posted. 

Good work xgerryx.


----------



## Moby

Hi Sunnidaze, been using your pic for a spot of practice  As the others have said, that type is always a hard one to try and correct. I've been working from the edges in but it's tricky working out what the correct colours should be. I hope your top was black, (although green showed when playing with autofix options) I assumed your dog wasn't blue  Is the young one's dress blue? Are/were your jeans faded or new looking? both colours look correct, and I don't suppose there's any chance you'd prefer your hair much much shorter is there?  
Work/practice still in progress, I need to get out more, but it's a nice pic anyway.


----------



## sunnidaze2k

xgerryx said:


> Hey Sunnidaze,
> 
> Its been fun to do and we are glad you are happy with it.
> Looks like it was one of those magic moments.
> 
> Gerry & Jean


   Yesss truly Magic Gerry & Jean ...again Thank You so very much!


----------



## sunnidaze2k

Moby said:


> Hi Sunnidaze, been using your pic for a spot of practice  As the others have said, that type is always a hard one to try and correct. I've been working from the edges in but it's tricky working out what the correct colours should be. I hope your top was black, (although green showed when playing with autofix options) I assumed your dog wasn't blue  Is the young one's dress blue? Are/were your jeans faded or new looking? both colours look correct, and I don't suppose there's any chance you'd prefer your hair much much shorter is there?
> Work/practice still in progress, I need to get out more, but it's a nice pic anyway.


Thanks Moby...laughs. I really cant remember what color my shirt was, it's been awhile...I think it was a dark muted green...but its ok I look better in black anyways. Jeans were faded. Your assumption re: the dog was correct...her name was Chinook (American Eskimo) and she was pure white  My daughter's dress was a dark navy blue and no, I kinda like the length my hair was then although it's a tad shorter now  .


----------



## xgerryx

Ref: #232: 

Hey Carolyn
I've made you a new bookmark.


----------



## MightyQueenC

xgerryx said:


> Ref: #232:
> 
> Hey Carolyn
> I've made you a new bookmark.


    
A *PINK* phone?  

Happy Valentine's Day, Gerry and His *Better* Half, Jean :up: 








Carolyn


----------



## xgerryx

mightyqueenc said:


> :
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day, Gerry and His *Better* Half, Jean :up:


And to you Carolyn


----------



## sunnidaze2k

Pssssttttt Carolyn...the pink phone is a "Paris Hilton" must have...lolol...run with it!


----------



## MightyQueenC

sunnidaze2k said:


> Pssssttttt Carolyn...the pink phone is a "Paris Hilton" must have...lolol...run with it!


LOL But it doesn't match my lilac toolbelt and chicsaw (aka jigzaw)


----------



## sunnidaze2k

S'ok...you shouldn't be on the phone while operating a chicsaw anyways!


----------



## MightyQueenC

sunnidaze2k said:


> S'ok...you shouldn't be on the phone while operating a chicsaw anyways!


But, but, but...I am the multi-task QUEEN!  

In the past hour I have made 3 separate dinners for the lads  ; done a few dishes; posted a funny or 5 here; made a couple of graphic pics; listened to my youngest lad play his 1st tune on the keyboard AND bitten one fingernail down to the quick!

Go me


----------



## sunnidaze2k

Awww thats just the "Super Mommy Thang" ROTFL ... I swear some days I don't know how I keep it all together...normal is a thousand things going on at once around here....you just haven't lived until you have a 13 yo daughter...YESSSS ....girls are different in that girly way...Mom I wanna wax my brows! Mom I wanna dye my gorgeous blonde hair black! Mom I dont know how! Mom how do I! But Mom all the girls in my class have a nose pierce and wear thongs! Mom, Mom, MOM!!!! . o O (thank God I can escape into my computer!)


----------



## hewee

Good reason why we need a dress code in the schools again. I have seen how some of the kids look and I tell you they look bad.


----------



## ottis81

Attached is an old photo which is yellowed and faded. I would like to restore this so the picture looks new. Thanks in advance.

Thom.


----------



## Knotbored

Cleared up some complexion problems with smudge tool.


----------



## donhammond

This was done with Paint Shop Pro 7, using the grayscale effect.


----------



## ottis81

I'm looking to put some color back in the picture. Any help would be appreciated.

Thom.


----------



## vreyens

Here is a little color.








Barry


----------



## xgerryx

Here is a quick attempt with elements 2.


----------



## xgerryx

Hey Vreyens 

Thats a nice job. :up: 

Can I ask you what program you used.
TY

Gerry


----------



## deepdiver01

Found this thread way down on the 2nd page.

Has anyone got any shots to play with?


----------



## unstresst

....wellllll since y'all are ASKIN'.......I've got nine pics here you may or may not be able to doctor.
does this site have an upload limit?


----------



## deepdiver01

This thred has the same download limit as all others . That is 200kb.

Perhaps if someone needs a finer copy you could email it to them if they ask.

Just post them here initially and see what happens.

Deep.


----------



## xgerryx

Image shack will take files up to 1024 kb
http://www.imageshack.us/


----------



## deepdiver01

Hey cool.

Didn't know about that one.

Thanks.


----------



## unstresst

..here they be.......
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++==

Not repairable eh?.....no sence them takin up space then.


----------



## xgerryx

Hi Untsress
There's not enough quality there to be able to achieve a worthwhile repair.
Can you give us a bit of info about the originals?


----------



## unstresst

digital camera.
concord
3.1 megapixels


----------



## xgerryx

I don't mean to be negative but its time for a new camera.
These camera's really shouldn't even be sold as a toy. They simply do not produce workable images.


----------



## hewee

For a 3.1 megapixels those picture should look a lot better.

See my webshots images that are from a 3.1 megapixels nikon coolpix.


----------



## ymfoster

I've just posted a 3.1 in 'Macro & Close-ups' also,
I think there wasn't enough light, maybe the batteries were low or flash was out of sync or something, or it was on the wrong setting, ... I find 'Auto' is good if you're not sure 

I managed to alter the lower area to match the top


----------



## hewee

Now also just because you have a 3.1 megapixel are you taking the pictures at 3.1 megapixel? If I lower the settings I can get down to 2 megapixel and then there is a TV mode but the images are something like 600x800 and very low in megapixel.
I would not waste my time taking picture like that. Guess if you hooked the camera up to your TV or tru your VCR then you could shot away and recound all on your VCR.
But still done with be very good for prints.


----------



## unstresst

...yesssss that is noticebly betterless pockmarking....smoother.
--------------
As to the 3.1 megapixel issue, I had never researched digital cameras/photography at all..not even for a minute.....then I'm presented with this el-cheapo unit, and the same day I was out snapping those pics.
.............
so I'm glued to this thread now watching what y'all are writing.....


----------



## contralto

unstressed, i brightened it up a bit and increased the contrast a little... don't know if it helps much.


----------



## unstresst

noticably better......thanx


----------



## ymfoster

You're welcome unstresst


----------



## nopeeking

I have a pic uploaded to image shack, but I don't know how to get it from there to here...that is, how to put the link here so anyone can go see it. Can someone explain it to me in simple terms?  

Thanks.


----------



## unstresst

ok, you've uploaded to imageshack....the second that was done you saw a small version of the pic to the right of the page.....clik on that small version, a new page opens with a larger version.......right clik IN the photo, then choose "properties" from the drop down.......copy the URL you see in the properties box.....keep that URL handy and come back here and start your new post........at the top of the text area theres a little yellow box....clik it and enter that saved URL in the pop-up and clik "OK"



nopeeking said:


> I have a pic uploaded to image shack, but I don't know how to get it from there to here...that is, how to put the link here so anyone can go see it. Can someone explain it to me in simple terms?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## nopeeking

Ok, I hope that worked. Thanks for your help.

Now...It's a photo of my neice. Just wondering if someone could remove that annoying thread that's hanging off her dress strap. I've seen some of the doctoring done around here, so this shouldn't be a biggie.  Thanks to anyone who tackles it.


----------



## nopeeking

Oops...I thought it was going to link to the photo at image shack.  What did I do wrong?


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Nopeeking,  
You didn't click on the 'thumbnail' for forums link 

Here's my effort


----------



## nopeeking

Thanks so much, Yvonne! :up: 

Now where is that "thumbnail for forums link" thingy? Is it here? or in Image Shack?  LOL I want to do this right, because I have a second photo of my neice with the same darn thread showing on her dress.


----------



## Sooky 47

nopeeking, the "thumbnail for forums link" thingy ... is in 
- Users Control Panel > Edit Options > scroll down the page past,
Login & Privacy > past Messaging & Notification > to Thread 
Display Options ... In the first block is: Visible Post Elements 
added photo


----------



## Sooky 47

Hi All ...... 
I completed a first attempt of an idea I had from 2 pictures of my kids.
I totally like the idea, problem being is that when it comes to skin tones - I am useless. 
On this first attempt I cut out around the kids so I could use a neutral background - so the background is not an issue but the skin tones on both photos are.
Any help would be appreciated ..... Thanks! Lu


----------



## xgerryx

What photo software are you using Sooky?


----------



## Sooky 47

Hi Gerry,
I am using Jasc Paint Shop Pro, and Photo Studio 5 that came W/ my scanner.


----------



## xgerryx

For a start using Photo Studio once you have pasted your selection (cut out) go up to the main menu, click layer and have a play with using the soft edge. It helps remove the cutout look.


----------



## Sooky 47

ok, thank Gerry, I've not used that before!


----------



## Sooky 47

Can you help me with the originals for skin colouring?


----------



## xgerryx

Try this:
Select an area> Enhance> Tone adjustment


----------



## Sooky 47

I'll let you know how I make out with this, thanks!


----------



## xgerryx

Be warned, skin tones are tricky.


----------



## nopeeking

Sooky 47 said:


> nopeeking, the "thumbnail for forums link" thingy ... is in
> - Users Control Panel > Edit Options > scroll down the page past,
> Login & Privacy > past Messaging & Notification > to Thread
> Display Options ... In the first block is: Visible Post Elements
> added photo


Thanks sooky, for the detailed directions, but.....is there more?


----------



## Sooky 47

xgerryx said:


> Be warned, skin tones are tricky.


hmmm, grrr, tell me about it!  son, now looks washed out and daughter looks red ?

nopeeking, what part of the directions need more clarification?
You didn't state what you need more help with?

Lu


----------



## hewee

skin tones charts

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&q=skin+tones+charts


----------



## ymfoster

nopeeking said:


> Thanks so much, Yvonne! :up:
> 
> Now where is that "thumbnail for forums link" thingy? Is it here? or in Image Shack?  LOL I want to do this right, because I have a second photo of my neice with the same darn thread showing on her dress.


You're welcome,  
The link is in 'Image Shack' after you've uploaded the image,
so post the other pic when you wish


----------



## LinzKaye13

Okay these are photos of a me and my grandma 19 (almost 20) years ago...it has always been in a frame and is really faded and damaged now (as you can see)

I decided I wanted to try and fix it...
I have been using Jasc Paint Shop Photo Album 5 and Jasc Paint Shop Pro Studio to edit it...

Picture #2 is the original photo
Picture #1 is the image from computer
and Picture #3 is a scan of the print of Picture #1 (I did this because on my computer the skin tones look fine, but when I printed it (on my Epson Picture Mate) the skin tones are greenish. The skin tones is the only place I have really struggled (even though the pink outfit needs a little more work).

So any help on how to fix this- or if someone can fix this cause I would really appreciate it and hope to give it to my grandma for her 89th birthday.
THANKS SO MUCH!!
(#3) (#2) (#1)


----------



## donhammond

This was done with Paint Shop Pro 7, using colors/adjust/red green blue. I reduced the green by a couple percent each time until the shades were better.


----------



## xgerryx

Good job Donhammond :up: :up:


----------



## ymfoster

Nice work donhammond, :up: 
but what have you done to my eyes


----------



## LinzKaye13

Okay well I am just being picky...and I wouldn't bring it up if I knew what I was doing when adjusting colors- but the face print really pink...is there a happy medium between the green and the pink??


----------



## vreyens

Just Playing around








Barry


----------



## donhammond

I took some of the red out of the faces with the histogram adjustments...


----------



## Sooky 47

I could use some help filling in on the missing child on the right?

Any Help would be appreciated! Lu


----------



## Guyzer

Sooky 47 said:


> I could use some help filling in on the missing child on the right?
> 
> Any Help would be appreciated! Lu


I toyed around for a few minutes. Hope this helps.
Guy


----------



## Guyzer

And a few more minutes gave me this.


----------



## Noyb

Here's my shot at it ..


----------



## donhammond

This is my quick attempt with Paint Shop Pro7, using the cloning brush.


----------



## Sooky 47

Wow, I just got back here, thank you so much for the help!
Wimpy369, NOYB & donhammond72 ....... all wonderful jobs!
I had no idea how to reconstuct what wasn't there!

Thanks so much!


----------



## deepdiver01

Thought I might take a crack at it.


----------



## Sooky 47

Thanks, too deepdiver01 ..... what program did you use and how did you add colour?

Also: this was the " origional " photo


----------



## deepdiver01

Sooky 47 said:


> what program did you use and how did you add colour?


No probs sooky. Too much time on my hands today. :up:

I used Photoshop CS. I made a couple of copies of bits of the kid on the left and then used the bits to repair the right hand kid.

The colouring was the easiest. All I did was use a furry paintbrush with opacity at about 12% and flow at about 8%. I would have only spent about 30 secs with the paintbrush and it is a bit rough. If you spend a bit more time, you can get some great results.

Stay cool.

Deep.


----------



## Sooky 47

Thanks, deep :up: :up:


----------



## Sooky 47

My Dad dug out another old tintype, again, any help would be appreciated for sure. Maybe this one is beyond help, though ?????

Luanne


----------



## jp1203

Anyone think they can tackle this?

I made a copy of a copy then scanned it.

I would like to see if it can look more photographic-ish. At the moment it is very "bubbleprint-ish"

I only have PS 4.0LE, but I am also attempting it.

Thanks to all,
J.S.

I may post another (Straightened) soon.

http://img74.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ashmere5vj.jpg


----------



## jp1203

Here's my first run-around

Not much, but slightly better 

http://img98.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ashmere9cz.jpg

J.S.


----------



## donhammond

Here is my attempt. The quality of the original is not too great to start with.


----------



## hewee

That was all I could too from that image donhammond72.


----------



## hewee

Here is a try JStergis.


----------



## jp1203

Wow...that's much better than the first! Thanks hewee!


----------



## donhammond

I made an attempt, but didn't get any better than hewee did.....


----------



## Sooky 47

Thanks for the attemps, donhammond72 & Hewee ...... and know it wasn't much to go with, but thought I'd try


----------



## jp1203

Thanks Donhammond72, again it is a great improvement!

J.S.


----------



## hewee

Your welcome Lu and JStergis.

Here is another version with lite emboss andcolor on it JStergis.



Just a emboss version.


----------



## jp1203

I like the Color one, hewee, thanks!

J.S.


----------



## hewee

Your welcome


----------



## donhammond

One more try!!


----------



## jp1203

Thanks Again donhammond72!

Thanks to all who improved my image! They are all MUCH better!

J.S.


----------



## hewee

That is smaller but looks like you cleaned up the sky on it. Hard one to work with because making one thing better it makes another thing worse.


----------



## jammar190

Hi, my friend would like to know if she can have a digital diet, no other repair is needed.  My email is [email protected] I was going to post a url of the pic but it won't let me.
Future Thanks


----------



## hewee

Welcome to TSG jammar190. 

Well posting your email address is bad as the spam bot will get it and then your get more spam email. Never post you email address.

Download the image and then post it at imageshack and post a link here to it.
http://imageshack.us/


----------



## jammar190

can some1 make this look like a glamour shot? ill credit u! =]

http://img363.imageshack.us/img363/7841/im0007611vh.jpg


----------



## donhammond

Is this anything like what you have in mind??


----------



## jammar190

if you mean me, not really..i just want it to look like your modeling for something(not b/w)


----------



## jammar190

lol omg thats soo kewl. i wanted to keep my body though, just change around the background. wow that was really amazing


----------



## donhammond

How's this one?


----------



## jammar190

omg thank you!! thats soo cute, ill use it =] want me to link you or leave ur name?


----------



## donhammond

jammar190 said:


> omg thank you!! thats soo cute, ill use it =] want me to link you or leave ur name?


It isn't necessary to use my name. I am just having fun!! Enjoy......


----------



## hewee

donhammond72 that was great


----------



## donhammond

Thanx hewee


----------



## hewee

Your welcome donhammond72


----------



## wolfworx

Here are a two photos I used to amuse my friends.


----------



## jammar190

can anyone retouch this one alitte? maybe make it stand out alittle more by entancing the color or prehaps changing the background?? http://img120.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image1976sc.jpg

future thx!


----------



## Guyzer

jammar190 said:


> can anyone retouch this one alitte? maybe make it stand out alittle more by entancing the color or prehaps changing the background?? http://img120.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image1976sc.jpg
> 
> future thx!


This is a first attempt. It's not so hot because of the small file we have to work with. Send me a PM if you want and I'll give you a e-mail addy where you can send the original pic to. That would probably work out better. It's up to you.


----------



## donhammond

Perhaps in front of The White House?


----------



## Guyzer

donhammond72 said:


> Perhaps in front of The White House?


Looks like you had more time on your hands than me. Good job.....


----------



## donhammond

Wimpy369 said:


> Looks like you had more time on your hands than me. Good job.....


Thanx Wimpy  
Retired, so I have lots of time!
Your right about the resolution of the photo to start with. But still FUN!!


----------



## jammar190

wow thats so nice! thank you..ill use it


----------



## Guyzer

jammar190 said:


> wow thats so nice! thank you..ill use it


Which one you using?


----------



## hewee

great job donhammond72.


----------



## donhammond

hewee said:


> great job donhammond72.


Thanx hewee


----------



## hewee

Your welcome Don


----------



## Jessica1227

would anyone like to do colorization for either pic? i see im becoming a big requester, just letting u guys know i appreciate it!


----------



## donhammond




----------



## hewee

You got a tablet donhammond72 because that is a lot of work coloring.


----------



## xgerryx

Very nice bit of work donhammond. :up: 

Could we ask for a brief tutorial.


----------



## donhammond

Thank you both! Actually, I didn't spend much time on it at all. They are kinda small.


----------



## donhammond

xgerryx said:


> Very nice bit of work donhammond. :up:
> 
> Could we ask for a brief tutorial.


I opened the pic in Paint Shop Pro 7, and selected the "Retouch Tool", and in the "Tool Options" window, I checked "Color to target". I enlarged the pic X3, selected color, with transparency of 2%, and skimmed over each item to color.
Very small to work with, but


----------



## xgerryx

donhammond72 said:


> Actually, I didn't spend much time on it at all. They are kinda small.


Still, its a good demo of the skills you have.
And thanks for the info. :up:

Gerry


----------



## hewee

Yea you still did a great job.


----------



## donhammond

Took a little longer with this one, but used the same process.


----------



## ymfoster

Great work Don, :up: 
You're more familiar with PSP than I am


----------



## Jessica1227

wow great work, thanks again


----------



## Moby

I didn't know you get so good results putting colour back into black and white. Especially with skin tones. Outstanding Don.


----------



## donhammond

Thank you everyone! I started playing with Paint Shop Pro about six years ago, when I was teaching myself to use the computer. I learned how to do everything wrong first, but I have really enjoyed the program. It's just a matter of "practice, practice, practice".


----------



## Guyzer

donhammond72 said:


> Thank you everyone! I started playing with Paint Shop Pro about six years ago, when I was teaching myself to use the computer. I learned how to do everything wrong first, but I have really enjoyed the program. It's just a matter of "practice, practice, practice".


Practice...I would love to practice. I can't even find the retouch tool in PSP X.


----------



## donhammond

Wimpy369 said:


> Practice...I would love to practice. I can't even find the retouch tool in PSP X.


----------



## KMW

Here's my first go





edited to give credit where credit's due, I used the gimp to convert to greyscale, that was the only way I found to remove that red band.
Then Dons tips a few posts back, tks Don :up: , I was lost lol.just got to find a way to improve the skin tone, and do another couple of things, tomorrows task


----------



## donhammond

KMW said:


> Here's my first go


*Very good KMW!!*
I have a color pallet that I got on the net which is only skin tones and works very good, especially with many subjects in one photo. You can find many of them thru Google Search. :up:


----------



## donhammond

This is one I use quite often! 
I tried to change the skintone a lil bit and found a frame too.


----------



## KMW

yep, that improves them further don


----------



## hewee

You guy are doing great work on the pictures.


----------



## donhammond

Thanx hewee. KMW did all the work! I only helped very little with the skin tones.


----------



## hewee

Your welcome don. I have that bread and skin tone charts and they are nice to have.

But hey I was doing what you posted because I never knew about the setting you used.
Works nice. 
But does PSP have a mask setting or something so you can go back and change any color on the image. I know you can just make more layers of the same image and color each layer with what ever color you want but you can not change what you already did.
Makes it very easy. Opps it is not call a mask. I am talking about PhotoImpact and it has a mode button.

Paint as object mode

If this mode is selected, all painting, cloning, or retouching operations occur on a transparent layer atop the active document, thereby retaining the base image. In this mode, all selected or active objects are automatically cleared. Once you leave this mode, a new object, which is extracted from this layer, is created and becomes the active object.
Note: This option is available in all Painting, Clone, and Retouch Tool except for the Color Replacement Pen.

So once you click the mode button it then makes a new layer and and the layer is only the part that you painted.
So going back to that layer you can make the brush as big as you want because painting over it will only paint that object layer. 
Ever make another layer of they obect layer if you want to and then you could add other effects, textures on it and adjust it so you can see tru to your picture.


----------



## donhammond

I hardly ever put the color on another layer, unless the background layer is very dark and I want to change to a much lighter color. Normally, I select the object I want colored(if I want to recolor it), and change it to grayscale and recolor it from there. I usually have very good results that way.


----------



## hewee

Seen like a harder way to do it that way.

But I do see your very good at doing it. Then again I am not used to PSP either.


----------



## donhammond

hewee said:


> Ever make another layer of they obect layer if you want to and then you could add other effects, textures on it and adjust it so you can see tru to your picture.


I have done that and it works well, as long as the opacity is set to a low setting, so you can see thru it to the background layer.


----------



## donhammond

When using the "Retouch Tool", it does remove any color you have just changed to and replaces it with whatever new color you want to use. As long as it is done before you save the image to JPG or whatever.


----------



## hewee

donhammond72 said:


> I have done that and it works well, as long as the opacity is set to a low setting, so you can see thru it to the background layer.


With PhotIompact object mode layer you can adjust the opacity or anything after your all done. So it does not matter
If you saved the image in .ufo format that is PhotoImpacts format then it will save all the layers and you can go back and work on it too.


----------



## hewee

donhammond72 said:


> When using the "Retouch Tool", it does remove any color you have just changed to and replaces it with whatever new color you want to use. As long as it is done before you save the image to JPG or whatever.


But if you used red to paint over something but now want it to be blue can you paint over the red and make it blue? 
With the mode layer in photoImpact you can but it will change the color. I can even use the bucket and just dump and color into any mode layer to change the color. I am not adding the blue over the red but changing it to blue.


----------



## donhammond

hewee said:


> But if you used red to paint over something but now want it to be blue can you paint over the red and make it blue?
> With the mode layer in photoImpact you can but it will change the color. I can even use the bucket and just dump and color into any mode layer to change the color. I am not adding the blue over the red but changing it to blue.


Yes, if you paint it red, and are changing it to blue, it automatically removes the red as it is placing the blue, so there is no red there at all.


----------



## hewee

Ok that is good to here it does change the colors. Guess it time for me to get to know the program but I keep using PhotoImpact.


----------



## telecom69

Sorry realise that was big,hope this one is smaller .....


----------



## donhammond

I used Paint Shop Pro. Using the Red-eye correction with animal eyes.


----------



## Guyzer

telecom if you resize you pic to about 640 x 480 it will fit everyones screen.


----------



## donhammond

Wimpy369 said:


> if you resize you pic to about 640 x 480 it will fit everyones screen.


I uploaded mine from imageshack. Does it fit your screen ok? It shows as a thumbnail on mine.


----------



## Guyzer

donhammond72 said:


> I uploaded mine from imageshack. Does it fit your screen ok? It shows as a thumbnail on mine.


They show as thumbnails on mine as well.


----------



## donhammond

Thanx Wimpy369.....
I wanted to make sure I was using the correct link from imageshack.


----------



## telecom69

donhammond72 said:


> I used Paint Shop Pro. Using the Red-eye correction with animal eyes.


Many thanks *donhammond72*,for fixing that photo for me,I dont have paint shop pro unfortunately,I use Adobe photoshop .....fully appreciate what you did for me,as Im still trying to learn this photo retouching .....


----------



## donhammond

Your welcome telecom69......


----------



## KMW

Okay best I can do with madonna and child, long as sunnidaze is happy.
Not sure about the orange tone that my moniter shows on your attempt Don so put the skin tone just a little darker than my first attempt. Took what appeared to be a sore out of the daughter arm also. Tried to clean the teeth up as well but had to give up on that this time



Wanna have some fun? load both pictures into irfanview, enlarge in the ladies face and scroll back and forth between the two.


----------



## donhammond

Kinda difficult pic to work with, but you did a great job with it.


----------



## KMW

thanks Don


----------



## ymfoster

Great work KMW, :up: 
I brightened her teeth a bit for you


----------



## KMW

Thanks lady, they're much better now :up: 

I'd given up on the fiddly things, just couldn't seem to get them right


----------



## ymfoster

You're welcome KMW,  
I just used the freehand tool around her teeth & lightened the area


----------



## donhammond

Just one more attempt!


----------



## KMW

who hoo, nice lips and nail makeover  

now what about a tiara for the kid,  

nah just kidding 

turned into a community effort. :up: 




umm notice sunnidaze's right hand on the dogs back, no nail polish  

lol, the whole worlds a critic huh
err I think I forgot to recolor that hand myself


----------



## donhammond

KMW said:


> who hoo, nice lips and nail makeover
> 
> now what about a tiara for the kid,
> 
> nah just kidding
> 
> turned into a community effort. :up:
> 
> umm notice sunnidaze's right hand on the dogs back, no nail polish
> 
> lol, the whole worlds a critic huh
> err I think I forgot to recolor that hand myself


I didn't see the hand on the dog till you mentioned it! I'm having fun with these pics.


----------



## hewee

donhammond72 said:


> I didn't see the hand on the dog till you mentioned it! I'm having fun with these pics.


You forgot her right leg too.


----------



## donhammond

hewee said:


> You forgot her right leg too.


I found it layin on my desktop!


----------



## ymfoster

That has certainly brightened things up Don,  

That's a lovely Tiara, but the hand now looks like a Crab


----------



## KMW

I think that hand has only the thumb and two fingers showing, the fingers burried, as for the missing leg, (thanks Hewee, had me going lol) I'm not sure that it's missing at all. Just undernieth the arm, to my eye this looks more natural, it's how I would imagine myself sitting with a child, the tiara was a joke but it did look good, I'll leave you to put that in again Don, if you will.

next picture,,,,,, 
nah it's been fun


----------



## donhammond

KMW said:


> I think that hand has only the thumb and two fingers showing, the fingers burried, as for the missing leg, (thanks Hewee, had me going lol) I'm not sure that it's missing at all. Just undernieth the arm, to my eye this looks more natural, it's how I would imagine myself sitting with a child, the tiara was a joke but it did look good, I'll leave you to put that in again Don, if you will.
> 
> next picture,,,,,,
> nah it's been fun


I agree KMW, the right fingers should be buried in the dogs hair, and not look so "crabby". hewee has me wondering too, about the leg, but I'll leave it. Oh well...


----------



## KMW

donhammond72 said:


> I agree KMW, the right fingers should be buried in the dogs hair, and not look so "crabby". hewee has me wondering too, about the leg, but I'll leave it. Oh well...


sorry Don, deleted the wrong picture in imageshack while cleaning out all the pld pics, just proof of  brain fuzz


----------



## donhammond

Ha Ha.......I get pretty fuzzy too!!


----------



## Noyb

KMW said:


> just proof of  brain fuzz


----------



## KMW

yeah right


----------



## donhammond

Where did you get "my" pic from??????


----------



## Noyb

Your last Cat Scan ...


----------



## donhammond

NOYB said:


> Your last Cat Scan ...


*Ah Gee! Thanx*


----------



## Jessica1227

Hi, this pic taken of her was in a lunchroom. I wanted to make it look professional, maybe like a school photo with those shiny backgrounds? And possibly retouch the face or color if needed? I'm not good at all with these programs so if anyone could do this, it'll be fantastic! i know..i know..i should really start to learn how 2 do this myself lol


----------



## donhammond

*Maybe something like this?*


----------



## Guyzer

Nice job Don. Where do you get the backgrounds from?


----------



## hewee

Nice work on the picture Don.


----------



## donhammond

Wimpy369 said:


> Nice job Don. Where do you get the backgrounds from?


Thanx Wimpy369.
I have several backdrops that I found on the net and some that I made myself.
My favorites are some from inside the Titanic. :up:


----------



## donhammond

hewee said:


> Nice work on the picture Don.


Thank you hewee.

Do you know if the Replig6free program is still available? Yvonne sent me the exe file by email, but it would not work. I have searched the net for it and only end up with outdated links.
If you know where I could get it I sure would apreciate it.


----------



## hewee

Don,

Yes it is still around but only the newer version. Yes lots of dead links. When will google clean up all the dead sites and links? 

Yvonne got the file from me and hey it works for all of us. What is your trouble with it? Did you get her to email it to you again. Maybe it was just a bad up and or download.

But here it is again. I zipped it up and it is the same file in the very same zipped that I gave to others.

The file will be available for 7 days or a limited number of downloads.

Here is a link for your reference:
http://s27.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=24CDI5NIWDPMJ2IZ4IH6WRW0W7


----------



## donhammond

Gee thanks hewee!!!! She attached it to an email, but when I went to install it. I got an error......"Corrupt Installation Detected" and I just couldn't get it to work.


----------



## hewee

Your welcome Don. I sure hope that this one works for you. I mean it should so wish you the best. Your love the program too.


----------



## donhammond

hewee said:


> Your welcome Don. I sure hope that this one works for you. I mean it should so wish you the best. Your love the program too.


Thanks bunches hewee!!!!! That one worked great.....
Thanks again...... :up:


----------



## hewee

Your welcome Don.

So if we don't see you then I will know your just playing around with Replig6. 
I just use the two buttons the most.

The one with the big V and then to the left of it the one with the clouds. 
Then over to the right you have the < > arrows so you can go back to other images you made the effect on. It lets you make 120 images till it stops making effects.
But then you click on the paste button and can just keep on going. 
To bad that all the images that you make the effects on are a .temp file. I have a older version that was not free and limited to only doing 20 effects and it keep them as .bmp. file. I could not save the image because it would say DEMO all over it. 
That was went I went looking around to see where it was keeping the 20 files at and seen the folder with all the .bmp images. So I was just going there to get my images with the efftects on it. They get deleted after you close the image from the program.
But now they are not .bmp but temp text files so you can't copy them out.
To bad because I was using the .bmp top copy lots of them and save then very fast and then I resize them and put them together and made a gif that played tru the effects. 
I can still do that but now you have to save each effect one at a time.


----------



## donhammond

Thanx hewee.......Yeah, I was playin with it for awhile. It has some great effects! I was able to save them as JPG file. I didn't try BMP yet.


----------



## hewee

Yes it is fun.
No what I was saying is you can keep making effects and and use the <> arrows to go back to any of them. But you have to save each one.
If you look in the in the Replig6 folder that you installed it your see a REPLITEMP folder and that is the temp folder it uses and has each of the images you did a effect on. 
They used to be .bmp files but now they are text files.
On the Demo version I used to have you could not save the images from the program without it saying DEMO all over it. But I was going to the REPLITEMP folder and getting the .bmp images and they did not say DEMO on them.
But they did away with that when they turned them into text files.
Was nice because if you moved them to a folder you could keep them all. I then would then go tru them with ACDsee and view them all full size and pick out the ones I wanted to keep.


----------



## donhammond

Ok hewee. Now I see what you mean. I had to look around a little more. I'll have to play with it later in my spare time.
I can see, I'm gonna have fun with this one! It has some neat effects.


----------



## hewee

Yea it's cool is it not. There are other things you can do but I used the two buttons the most. Just play around and your see what does what.

Anyhow i know what your be doing this weekend now. 

That picture looks great.
Also if you take the picture you used in Replig6 into PSP and then the Replig6 one with the effects on it you can layer the two. Erase part of one layer etc and do your own editing to come up with something new on your own.


----------



## ymfoster

Don won't get any other work done now He He 


I can save all my images as jpg straight to a folder (I label it 'Name' Rep6),
I can then frame them or whatever


----------



## hewee

I know he will be playing all weekend. But it will keep him out of trouble.


----------



## ymfoster

hewee said:


> I know he will be playing all weekend. But it will keep him out of trouble.


Thanks for helping out Harry,  
I had sent him a forwarded one of your e-mail after the second one, so I don't know if he got to try that also.

When I saw what he did to the Fringe Lily I thought he would have fun with Rep6


----------



## hewee

Your welcome YM. I know the file had to be good because it is the same one you got.


----------



## ymfoster

Yes I've sent it to a couple of others & it has worked ok,
must have been a glitch somewhere, but it's sorted now thanks to you


----------



## Guyzer

donhammond72 said:


> Thanx Wimpy369.
> I have several backdrops that I found on the net and some that I made myself.
> My favorites are some from inside the Titanic. :up:


Don are you the type of fisherman that won't tell where his secret hole is? Any special place on the net that you could point me to so I can get some of them there backdrops?


----------



## donhammond

Wimpy369
I thought I had the sites I got some from, but can't seem to find them. I can upload some if you want them. Most of the ones I have are some that I downloaded and took people out so I could use them later.


----------



## donhammond




----------



## Guyzer

donhammond72 said:


> Wimpy369
> I thought I had the sites I got some from, but can't seem to find them. I can upload some if you want them. Most of the ones I have are some that I downloaded and took people out so I could use them later.


It wouldn't hurt my feelings if you wanted to share some of them.


----------



## donhammond




----------



## donhammond




----------



## Jessica1227

wow nice! thanks once again haha. i like the sparkles one very much


----------



## donhammond

Jessica1227 said:


> wow nice! thanks once again haha. i like the sparkles one very much


*Glad you like it. *Stay tuned, because there may be additional entries soon.


----------



## Guyzer

Thanks for the backdrops Don. :up: I appreciate it.
You can post those anytime you like.


----------



## tuckey

You guys do such good stuff. I just wanted to tell you, I am going into the tutorials and trying to learn some of that stuff. I am trying. Lol. I am reading this thread, and it is more helpful than the tutorials.


----------



## hewee

PSP Backgrounds

http://www.psplinks.com/content/Backgrounds.html


----------



## franca

Can anyone improve the quality of this picture please ? 

cu Frank.


----------



## donhammond

franca

This is a difficult photo to do much with. It is out of focus a lot!


----------



## KMW

looks like you got it Don, lost a lot of it's glare. :up: 
did ya also try a little unsharp on it as well? just an idea



hey, I'm a poet


----------



## donhammond

Hello KMW
Yes, I did apply unsharp, but did not notice much difference.


----------



## franca

donhammond72 said:


> franca
> 
> This is a difficult photo to do much with. It is out of focus a lot!


That's great don thanks very much, I really appreciate what you did :up:

cu take care,

Frank.


----------



## Jessica1227

would anyone like to help make the background all black? I've tried it but it came out sloppy o_0


----------



## donhammond

Jessica1227 said:


> would anyone like to help *make the background all black*? I've tried it but it came out sloppy o_0


That is going to make the photo real dark!!!!! Are you sure that's what you want?


----------



## Jessica1227

hehe well actually i just wanted to cover up the background and make it more eccentric. to me, black is the color i can do that looks the neatest. but hey, ill do whatevers best!


----------



## donhammond

Here it is with black. I'll do it with something else and post it in a couple minutes.


----------



## donhammond

How is this one?


----------



## Jessica1227

wow, they're both very lovely. although ill have to chose one..well i have to go now but ill probably decide in the morning. thanks soo much again for the help.


----------



## ymfoster

That second one looks great Don, :up: 
you have a great eye for composition


----------



## donhammond

Jessica1227 said:


> wow, they're both very lovely. although ill have to chose one..well i have to go now but ill probably decide in the morning. thanks soo much again for the help.


You are welcome. Anytime. :up:


----------



## donhammond

Thanx Yvonne.
I thought plain black was a little drab looking.


----------



## Jessica1227

i had also a quick question. is there a way how to clone the hand somehow and make it look like its coming out of the other side? unfortunately the photo was taken with one hand behind the back.


----------



## donhammond

Yes there is. I will do that and post it shortly.


----------



## donhammond

Is this better?


----------



## ymfoster

Nice work Don, :up: 
You must be artistic also & have some drawing talents


----------



## donhammond

Thanx Yvonne........I just love art in general. I used to do oil painting, but it has been awhile.


----------



## ymfoster

Me too,  
I did a few oils & some watercolours,
but I have a nerve problem that affects my neck & arms now so can't do any now.


----------



## donhammond

Sorry to hear that. I just bought some water paints to play with. I haven't had time to spend on it yet though. Someday when the weather is real bad out, I'll work with them again.


----------



## ymfoster

That will be a good pastime,
do you like landscapes, or portraits, or a mixture, ?
I preferred landscapes,


----------



## donhammond

I mostly do landscapes, but I have also done a lot with people in them. I also like to do portraits with pencil and charcoal. I guess when it gets down to it, I love art in general.


----------



## ymfoster

That shows,  
You have a good eye for composition & detail also,
pity you weren't closer as I have a lot of paints & materials hardly used, as I just went to a neighbourhood course & tried pastels, pen & ink etc. also & it doesn't look like they'll be used, ..... they've probably dried out quite a bit after 15 years 





There are some in my Webshots


----------



## deepdiver01

Unfortunately, my painting abilities are utterly useless.

My dad took up a brush at 60 and is painting some amazing landscapes and birds.

There might be hope for me yet.

In the meantime, I bashed up this idea. It is a little rough I'm sorry.


----------



## ymfoster

That's very colourful Deepdiver,
very middle Eastern ......


Your talents are in deep water photography


----------



## hewee

Cool work you did deepdiver01.


----------



## Jessica1227

you are very amazing don and so are these programs..thanks so much! every now and then, whenever i can, i get on jasc software and play around and i do admit it is quite fun


----------



## donhammond

deepdiver01
Very nice! I like the placement of the left arm.....

Jessica1227
Paint Shop Pro is a very nice program. I use it for everything.


----------



## donhammond

ymfoster said:


> That shows,
> You have a good eye for composition & detail also,
> pity you weren't closer as I have a lot of paints & materials hardly used, as I just went to a neighbourhood course & tried pastels, pen & ink etc. also & it doesn't look like they'll be used, ..... *they've probably dried out quite a bit after 15 years*
> 
> There are some in my Webshots


Unfortunately, you are right. I had lots of oil paints in tubes that I did not use for several years and it all dried up very quick. I did cut some of the tubes and by mixing thinner with the paints, could use some, but I decided it wasn't worth it.


----------



## tuckey

You guys are doing some great work here. I am trying to keep up. All I can say is WOW! :up:


----------



## donhammond

Thanx tuckey.....We need all the encouragement we can get!........he he


----------



## tuckey

You have talent Don. That is what it takes, and determination. Good stuff there.


----------



## donhammond

Just lucky I think!


----------



## tuckey

Nawwww Don't think so! lol. I am going to try my luck when I ever get time.


----------



## donhammond

tuckey.........if ya need any help, just let me know.....it is a great program!


----------



## tuckey

Thank you Don. I might just take you up on that. I already have it downloaded. Just need some time to play.


----------



## donhammond

One more!!!


----------



## deepdiver01

ymfoster said:


> That's very colourful Deepdiver,
> very middle Eastern ......


Hi Yvonne.

Actually, it is an old Janis Joplin poster. :up:


----------



## ymfoster

Yes Don, they do dry out quickly,
Hubby tried some for tinting some paint & had a job to get the caps off without breaking the tube  


Well Deepdiver, I wouldn't have guessed,
it had that effect anyway


----------



## tuckey

ymfoster said:


> Yes Don, they do dry out quickly,
> Hubby tried some for tinting some paint & had a job to get the caps off without breaking the tube
> 
> Well Deepdiver, I wouldn't have guessed,
> it had that effect anyway


You need to heat those oil tubes up to get the caps off. When you get desperate you will try anything, and I have. Lol. A match, hot water, you name it! I love oil painting.


----------



## pauldb38

Hi i'm new to this forum and paintshop pro , i have a photo that my dad gave me a while ago to try and repair it. My mum recently died and i would love to sort this picture out can anyone help ?





Regards

Paul.


----------



## Noyb

Can you provide a higher resolution scan ?

Just a quick fix ... more to do.


----------



## hewee

Welcome pauldb38 to TSG


----------



## xgerryx

Hello pauldb38

Welcome to tsg.
If you could scan it at 300 dpi it would help a lot. You could then upload it to webshots, photobucket or email a copy to me or NYOB or anyone else thats keen to give it a go.

Looks like it could be reasonably restored.

Gerry


----------



## donhammond

pauldb38 said:


> Hi i'm new to this forum and paintshop pro , i have a photo that my dad gave me a while ago to try and repair it. My mum recently died and i would love to sort this picture out can anyone help ?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Paul.


My first attempt......


----------



## Jessica1227

Great job on the last retouch  ^
I was wondering if some1 could add a white background to this photo? I tried with air brush but it still comes out sloppy = /


----------



## donhammond

Jessica1227 said:


> Great job on the last retouch  ^
> I was wondering if some1 could add a white background to this photo? I tried with air brush but it still comes out sloppy = /
> 
> brb i got to resize it


----------



## ymfoster

Great job Don,  
much nicer colour


----------



## donhammond

Jessica1227 said:


> Great job on the last retouch  ^
> I was wondering if some1 could add a white background to this photo? I tried with air brush but it still comes out sloppy = /


----------



## donhammond

ymfoster said:


> Great job Don,
> much nicer colour


Thanx Yvonne
That sure wasn't a very good photo to begin with and I was surprised it came out that well.


----------



## ymfoster

Yes it's surprising what can be done


----------



## Jessica1227

wow nice work. i made an attempt with the second photo but it came out so bad that I don't even think I should post it, lol~


----------



## donhammond

Jessica1227 said:


> wow nice work. i made an attempt with the second photo but it came out so bad that I don't even think I should post it, lol~


Please......post your attempt....it is a great way to learn, by having others give tips on how they do different things.
Ya gotta start someplace, and this is as good a place as any!


----------



## wolfworx

Here is another background.


----------



## donhammond

wolfworx said:


> Here is another background.


Great choice wolfworx!!!!!! especially with that pose :up:


----------



## Jessica1227

wolfworx said:


> Here is another background.


omg! thats hilarious lol. Okay, I'll post my attempt, as embarassing as it is 

I tried grey...

PS: I didn't cut out the image, cause I find that alittle more difficult, I simply just painted and airbrushed around the edges. I'm usually more messier than this ^^


----------



## Guyzer

Blue on Blue. Thanks to donhammond, he gave me the backdrop..


----------



## donhammond

Wimpy369 said:


> Blue on Blue. Thanks to donhammond, he gave me the backdrop..


Great job Wimpy369! :up:


----------



## ymfoster

Nice work everyone, :up: 
it sure can change the mood of the picture


----------



## KMW

ymfoster said:


> Nice work everyone, :up:
> it sure can change the mood of the picture


as ym said "nice work" :up:

I took the picture and softened around the hairline and the blue jacket of the young lady to try and make it blend in a bit rather than look like she had been glued on to that background.


----------



## donhammond

Jessica1227 said:


> omg! thats hilarious lol. Okay, I'll post my attempt, as embarassing as it is
> 
> I tried grey...
> 
> PS: I didn't cut out the image, cause I find that alittle more difficult, I simply just painted and airbrushed around the edges. I'm usually more messier than this ^^


That is very good for just beginning!
I use Paint Shop Pro, and I remove the background first. There ar4e different ways of doing it. With your photo, I used the "Selection Tool", and set it to "Smart Edge". and went around your body. When I got all the way around, I went to "Selections" and checked "Invert", then I clicked my "Delete" button on my keyboard. Then I went to "Selections" and checked "Select None". Next, I selected the "Erase Tool", and set the size to a low number(10-30), and if there were any parts of the body missing, I right-clicked and dragged the cursor slowly to replace what was missing. If something was there that wasn't needed, just left-click the mouse, and moved the cursor around to erase it. Now, I clicked on "Layers", and checked "New Raster Layer". With the "Layer Pallete" open, I checked the top layer and dragged it to the bottom. Then I used the "Flood Fill Tool" and picked the color to use and clicked inside the frame. Last I checked the "Layer Tool" and checked "Merge", then check "Merge All Flatten". All that's left to do now is save it where you want it, and I selected to save as JPEG File, which is good to use for sending in email.
If you try this and have problems, just post back here and I'm sure someone would be happy to help you.

Good Luck


----------



## Stoner

Just thought I'd add my effort.....enjoy


----------



## tuckey

There is some pretty cool stuff going on here. They are all so different, but all look great.


----------



## donhammond

Stoner said:


> Just thhought I'd add my effort.....enjoy


*Very nice Stoner! I really like that background. *:up:


----------



## donhammond

tuckey said:


> There is some pretty cool stuff going on here. They are all so different, but all look great.


Hi ya tuckey. How's everthin in yer neck o the woods?


----------



## Guyzer

Nice touch Stoner. How about posting the background only so I can snap it up.


----------



## Stoner

Wimpy369 said:


> Nice touch Stoner. How about posting the background only so I can snap it up.


Here you go


----------



## donhammond

Wimpy369 said:


> Nice touch Stoner. How about posting the background only *so I can snap it up.*


Hey Wimpy......Are you keeping those in a folder marked "Collectors Edition"?   
Sorry! I just couldn't resist that one!
But, you are right, it is a very nice background, so, *maybe I'll grab it too.*


----------



## donhammond

Stoner said:


> Just thought I'd add my effort.....enjoy


I'll repeat myself Stoner......*That is a real nice background*, and if you don't mind, I'll grab it up too, to add with my others.(*Thanx to Wimpy for getting my attention again*).


----------



## Stoner

I can't take credit for the background artwork. Wish I could 
Feel free to use as there is no copyright associated with it. Found on the world wide internet


----------



## Guyzer

Thanks Stoner. 
Eh Don I am keeping them but in a folder called " Backgrounds". Is that ok?


----------



## tuckey

donhammond72 said:


> Hi ya tuckey. How's everthin in yer neck o the woods?


 Hi Don. I wish I could say everything is great, but not. I'm ok, but the Hubby is not. The Dr.said his kidneys are too small. I never heard of that, but can't find nothing on the web, except kidney desease caused by diabetes. I will keep trying.


----------



## tuckey

Stoner, That is beautiful! All my colors that I love. I'm a savin it too! Lol. I may never learn how to use it, but I'm savin it. Lol.


----------



## donhammond

Wimpy369 said:


> Thanks Stoner.
> Eh Don I am keeping them but in a folder called " Backgrounds". Is that ok?


Just fine Wimpy! Sorry, but I just couldn't resist that comment.  I hope you didn'
t take it the wrong way.  I have so many of those that I have Background folders inside Background folders, to "try" to keep them sorted out. :up:


----------



## Guyzer

No problem Don. My nose is still attached to my face... Just one small thing. I owe you one and payback could be a ????


----------



## ymfoster

Lovely job Stoner, :up: 
I saved the background too,  hope that's ok also


----------



## donhammond

tuckey said:


> Hi Don. I wish I could say everything is great, but not. I'm ok, but the Hubby is not. The Dr.said his kidneys are too small. I never heard of that, but can't find nothing on the web, except kidney desease caused by diabetes. I will keep trying.


Give hubby my best, and keep him close to the computer! *Ya never know whats gonna happen next.....*  
*I found out what stormy has been up to!* I'll post her photo(with stoners background again), so you can laugh along with me....


----------



## tuckey

Omg, What did ya do to Stormy Don? I betcha she is going to crack up over that one. Lol. I bet she will love those colors too. That is soooo cute.


----------



## donhammond

tuckey said:


> Omg, *What did ya do to Stormy Don? *I betcha she is going to crack up over that one. Lol. I bet she will love those colors too. That is soooo cute.


Well, it was a choice of *two different portraits*!  This one or one where *she posed in the nude*, which I didn't think this forum was ready for. Another problem we had, is, *we used KMW's background with the dropbear*, and I was afraid she might get bit.


----------



## tuckey

Well, ya did a good job of covering her up with the clown suit! Hee hee hee! You are probably right. Not ready fer the bare pics.


----------



## donhammond

tuckey said:


> Well, ya did a good job of covering her up with the clown suit! Hee hee hee! You are probably right. Not ready fer the bare pics.


*Actually*, *the nude portrait came out so good* :up: , I was afraid it might cause conflict with some of the other members, who may not be as, ahem, great looking subjects, for one reason or another.


----------



## hewee

Good one there and funny too.


----------



## KMW

donhammond72 said:


> Well, it was a choice of *two different portraits*!  This one or one where *she posed in the nude*, which I didn't think this forum was ready for. Another problem we had, is, *we used KMW's background with the dropbear*, and I was afraid she might get bit.


  your'e a shocker Don


----------



## donhammond

KMW said:


> your'e a shocker Don


Thanx KMW.......*I try!*


----------



## ymfoster

Very funny Don,  
nice paint job


----------



## donhammond

hewee said:


> Good one there and funny too.


*Glad ya enjoyed it hewee cause I'm not done yet!*


----------



## donhammond

Thanx Yvonne!


----------



## SugaDadE

donhammond72 said:


> Well, it was a choice of *two different portraits*!  This one or one where *she posed in the nude*, which I didn't think this forum was ready for. Another problem we had, is, *we used KMW's background with the dropbear*, and I was afraid she might get bit.


I bet some people would like to see those photo's!


----------



## ymfoster

I almost forgot I had done some work on this photo,  
haven't done much to the colour though in case he wanted the original colours also


----------



## hewee

Nice repair work.


----------



## ymfoster

Thanks Harry


----------



## hewee

Your welcome YM


----------



## xgerryx

Well done Ym :up: :up: :up:


----------



## ymfoster

Thanks Gerry


----------



## donhammond

Very nice Yvonne! That was a difficult photo to do much with, but you did very well! Congrats! :up:


----------



## ymfoster

Thanks Don,  
Everyone did a good job with improvements in different ways,
they certainly get a choice


----------



## Jessica1227

Good job ymfoster.
Colorization challege! 

http://pic.piczo.com/img/i134915837_5159.jpg


----------



## ymfoster

Thanks Jessica, 


I'll leave colourising to someone whose done more of that


----------



## WildestBill

hi all

did some on the color on the pic background isn´t finished yet but i work on it ...this took me 30 min max...

http://image55.webshots.com/55/9/10/60/514191060KCjNhl_ph.jpg


----------



## KMW

link says I'm not allowed to view that picture Bill, might be the same for others as well, might need to go to the webshots site and adjust your settings so we can see it, cheers


----------



## Stoner

It loaded OK for me.


----------



## Stoner

BTW, nice job....WildestBill


----------



## ymfoster

Link told me I was unauthorised also


----------



## hewee

I get this here...

Forbidden

You don't have permission to access /55/9/10/60/514191060KCjNhl_ph.jpg on this server.

You posted the right link to the image but that the link is to your own image of a picture in your album so you can not get to it. I think it will only let you see you own images from links like that.

Post your album link like the one I have.
http://community.webshots.com/user/hewee

Then what album it is and the image name.

Also go to Edit Album Properties for the album and see if it is a Public or Private Album.


----------



## Stoner

LOL....with all the security I try to initiate, I'm usually the first not to see what everyone else is commenting on....but the picture still loads in my browser this morming.

Here is what I see:


----------



## hewee

Really nice job stoner.


----------



## Stoner

Well this is interesting.
I have 3 computers with internet access. Two with 98se and one with a just new install of Me ( just to see what all the commotion/complaints are about  )

Both 98se boxes connect to the image, but Me doesn't.
I am using Kerio as a firewall on the Me box and Norton 2000 on the 98se boxes.

I'll boot into Linux in a moment and see what happens.


----------



## Stoner

I think WildestBill did a very nice job, and he says he's not finished.


----------



## hewee

He hee is Billy picking on you Stoner?


----------



## Stoner

Looks like Bill is picking on everyone but my two 98se boxes 
Or that server is in love with my 98se machines _

Im posting from Slax now, and I am forbidden  ....


----------



## hewee

Well that is good to hear 98SE is doing good. 

What do you mean posting from Slax?


----------



## Stoner

Slax is a Linux distro on a bootable CD that you can run on most PCs without Windows loading.
It is a quick way to get on the internet and look for solutions when Windows won't boot.

I have no idea why 98se would connect to that server and not Me or Slax.....I used Firefox each time as my browser.


----------



## WildestBill

fine now i uploaded it to an other server cause i couldn´t find the options to make it accessable for everyone...and now stoner got it... damn.. : )

my brother could see it too with his Win XP so dont know why u can´t..

Slax is similar to Knoppix? cd bootabel linux ...?

ok back to the pic ... any idea about the color of the background or any things i could fix?

greets Wild ....

btw thx Stoner ....but its quit easy to fix photos......realy


----------



## hewee

Ok thanks. I got for free the CD for ubuntu linux so I could check out linux. Got install CD and the live CD. But it took like forever to boot up. I mean a very very long time. Then things opened so very slow too. But worse was the screen setting had to be 1600x1200 or bigger or something like that. All the text was sooooooooo very small I could not read it and I could not find any way to change it. I could not even find out how to shut down. Doing a CAD did not reboot either. I used the reset button to get the PC to reboot and then change the bookup order back so it booted to the hard drive again.


----------



## Stoner

Hey WildBill 

What app/apps do you use for colorization?

And yes, Slax is 'like' Knoppix, but less than 200mb in size and can be loaded into memory so as to opperate faster. I think Knoppix may load into memory, but the required ram then would be more than 700mb, and many older comps have less.


----------



## Stoner

hewee 

Ubuntu seems to be notoriously slow on older comps.
It was terrible as a boot CD on my P3 500. Very slow, installed to the harddrive of my Celeron 500.


----------



## WildestBill

Hey Stoner

i use Photoshop 7.0 ,CS2 , Corel Painter but for this only Photoshop 7.0

usualy i work with Photoshop, Maya ,Corel Painter , Freehand and looooong time ago With Max3D 

witch progs do u lats use for GFX

btw GFXARTIST check this out ... its a board were i usualy be.... :up:  u can learn a lot there

(i got more then 700mb ram ...a lot more  )


----------



## Stoner

Hey WildestBill 

You certainly have the best apps for graphics manipulation :up:
As my involvement is neither commercial nor intense, my best app is PSP8.
It works well for what I want to do, but I am envious of your list 


( my equipment is stone age, the bios in my P3 800 only allows 512 mb....soooo...rendering sometimes takes a while  )


----------



## Stoner

BTW.....welcome to TSG


----------



## WildestBill

Thx Stoner...

Photoshop is for me the best GFX prog (photos) for digital Painting i preferr Painter cause u can use it with a Wacom Boad its an grafic Tablet with a kind of a digital pen and airbrush... guess in 2-3 month i buy one..  but its very expensive ....costs about 500 Euros   

my system is 3 month old a friend of mine works for the biggest hardware supporting company in germany (customers for example Dell,and computer stores ..) so i don´t had to pay much...  

got 3.6Ghz 2GB corsair Ram 400 GB HD(Raid speed) and a Asus SLI Board with 2 Geforce 6800GT

and i payed nearly 1000 Euros for that.. :up: 

Ram,Processor and good HD are very important if u work with Gfx

BTW thx


----------



## WildestBill

oh if someone is interested try this page Good-Tutorials

might be helfull sometimes


----------



## Stoner

Thanks


----------



## Jessica1227

great job with the colors stoner =]


----------



## hewee

Stoner said:


> hewee
> 
> Ubuntu seems to be notoriously slow on older comps.
> It was terrible as a boot CD on my P3 500. Very slow, installed to the harddrive of my Celeron 500.


He hee NO KIDDING   
Got a AMD XP-1800 so it is not that slow.


----------



## Stoner

Jessica1227 said:


> great job with the colors stoner =]


Credit for the colorizied photo goes to WildestBill, I just posted it as WB's hosting site was giving some members a bit of trouble connecting 

Hope you liked the background I put behind your other photo


----------



## donhammond

Thought I would take a stab at it too!


----------



## WildestBill

nice colors don ...   but i would bet ur pic in the background is possile a door....


----------



## Stoner

Thought I'd post a colorized version of an old photo I posted much earlier in this thread.
This is my first attempt at cororization, so it was a little slow....about 2 1/2 hours.
I didn't even realize PSP8 had a colorization option....till you guys sparked some interest :up: 

This photo was shot in 1898.


----------



## Guyzer

Stoner, good job on your first attempt. Just one question...what camera did you use to take that pic in 1898?


----------



## xgerryx

Wimpy369 said:


> what camera did you use to take that pic in 1898?


I was about to ask the same question and how many silver bromide dots per inch did it have.


----------



## Stoner

I have no idea what camera was used _
The back was dated and the age of my relatives in that photo fits that time frame


----------



## Stoner

BTW, the address that was shot at is now in the heart of Dayton, Ohio.
Hard to imagine all that open area now


----------



## Stoner

This is the original photo:


----------



## xgerryx

Stoner said:


> I have no idea what camera was used


Chances are it weighed 10 Kilos with a tripod to match and had a blackout hood to stop back light getting through the viewfinder.

Have a look at this:


----------



## Stoner

All considered, the early efforts were often good and the photo processes and paper held up to ageing in a reasonable manor, if cared for.


----------



## xgerryx

Stoner said:


> All considered, the early efforts were often good and the photo processes and paper held up to ageing in a reasonable manor, if cared for.


Totally agree.

I think one of the facts of the digital age is that some of the classic images taken today may not make it to print or be retained on media that will be readable in years to come.


----------



## Stoner

That could certainly be a problem.
And the realistic life of CD media now seems much shorter than originally estimated, with some being more durable than others.


----------



## WildestBill

good first attempt ....

one thing... (for my choice ) you have to fix that it looks more realistic the red thing in the right background, the yellow dress and the black jacket ... dont use these strong colors take more soft colors ... the yellow dress seems to shine in the dark..  the grass and the background is nearly perfect... good job... 

try to get an 24days trial of photoshop   and i´ll teach u some things....

btw and the thing that i miss at most r the other buildings and the skyscrapers..


----------



## WildestBill

btw the restoring of the old pic is perfect....


----------



## Stoner

Thanks WildestBill 

Downloading a 30 day trial of Photoshop CS2 right now


----------



## Stoner

Adobe has one fast server...:up:
It averaged 508kb/sec which is about the fastest I've seen, even using segmented downloading.
I'll instal tomorrow morning and start exploring it


----------



## Jessica1227

nice work Don and Stoner, once again lol


----------



## Guyzer

Stoner you are going to end up buying it, I'm tellin' ya.


----------



## hewee

Very nice Stoner


----------



## donhammond

OK, I put the doorway back!


----------



## Izme

Very Impressive work Jack and Don :up: 

I love to mess with Imaging! :up:


----------



## Stoner

Well...start posting 

I remember you had an interest in animation.
Done much with it?


----------



## Izme

Stoner said:


> Well...start posting
> 
> I remember you had an interest in animation.
> Done much with it?


Oh yes, I love working with animation, it's an ongoing learning process, but very rewarding

I have so much money tied up into imaging - animation etc programs and it is my favorite hobby


----------



## WildestBill

oh photoshop is not that cheap "just a few" hundred bucks....


----------



## donhammond

Yes, izme, _post some of your work_ so *we* will have an equal opportunity to praise *your* work! :up:


----------



## Noyb

Photoshop Elements 4.0 can be found for ~$79.
For the home photo hobbiest - It'll do about 95% of what Photoshop can do.
Training videos can also be found for ~$59 ... as soon as total training catches up with the new version (4.0)


----------



## WildestBill

i´m never gonna pay for trainings videos cause there r so much tutorials ...video is just for ppl who can´t  or don´t wanna read...


----------



## Guyzer

Eh Photoshop wizards can you help in this thread?
http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?p=3177577#post3177577


----------



## WildestBill

removing watermarks r very easy ... but i dont show him cause few years ago someone stole a pic copywrite by me and fix the watermark by his own and show it as a pic of him...

sry he had to fix it on his own...

@wimpy : nice pictures in your gallery ...very nice... think about www.gfxartist.com and show them..


----------



## hewee

You can not remover a watermark made by digimarc.

See post I made in this thread.

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?p=3178783


----------



## Guyzer

WildestBill said:


> @wimpy : nice pictures in your gallery ...very nice... think about www.gfxartist.com and show them..


Thanks for the compliment WB. As for showing them there most of those pics are past mine in composition, quality etc. I'm just a hobbyist that enjoys snapping a few here and there.


----------



## Izme

WildestBill said:


> oh photoshop is not that cheap "just a few" hundred bucks....


I bought photopshop 2.0 for $ 29.00 US

Then moved up to Photoshop 7 which was very expensive

A few years back Hewee was into posting very cool fractals ect...we got into sharing URL's of free imaging programs, like Truespace - Paintshop pro - Storybook tools etc. I went to some classes on imaging also. To me it's a great hobby and well worth the money, although you can get most everything you need on the web for free.

Hewee, I watched as you got better and better at imaging, where are you at right now with it?



Don said:


> Yes, izme, post some of your work so we will have an equal opportunity to praise your work!


I will


----------



## hewee

Thanks izme  I don't remember anything about Storybook tools.

But you can buy software here cheaper if you have a school ID and on other software show that your taking classes.

http://www.journeyed.com/home.asp


----------



## teengeekgrrl

Hey all, I was wondering if someone could help me.

My mom took a picture of our school's jazz band a couple days ago, and they turned put nicely. The only problm is, the lighting in the picture was very yellow. Can someone clue me in on how to fix it? I don't want to post the picture because as a general rule I hate posting pictures of myself or people I know, but I want to know if there are any tools that would help me with that. 

Thanks everyone! 

PS: I'm using Jasc Paint Shop Pro 7.


----------



## WildestBill

use Photoshop and try it with the color adjustments 

u can send me the pic and i fix it for u


 greets Wild


----------



## teengeekgrrl

Photoshop costs money  I'm cheap 

Thanks for the offer, Bill but I'm afraid I'll have to pass. Sorry. 

And welcome to TSG!


----------



## WildestBill

i fix photo things with photoshop and draw new pics in paintshop i try to find out how to fix ur problem

P.S thx


----------



## teengeekgrrl

Yw


----------



## WildestBill

Yw??


----------



## teengeekgrrl

Means you're welcome.


----------



## WildestBill

ok got some 

the problem is my paintshop version... 9 and its not in english

ok i´ll try it this way 

got to the tab between effect and layer (dont know how its called in engl.  )

then nr 8 in this folder then u got 3 choices to click 

first is colorize ithink...

u choose the last color adapt.... i think then u got some bars... try to move them ....if this helps

not a good help but maybe it could help  



btw : YW ahhh ok thx


----------



## WildestBill

tell me if it helps if not sry ...  

if not send it


----------



## teengeekgrrl

Hey it's working! Thanks Bill!


----------



## WildestBill

oh great cewl...

glad to help u.... :up:


----------



## xgerryx

Hi Teengeekgrrl 

Seems like you have got the idea but this might help a bit.

Open a "copy" of your picture in PSP7. Click on the "colours Menu" and navagate to "colour balance" (see attachment)
Then have a play with that for a while.

Most important:
Work on a copy so you don't write off origional image.
Then you can experiment with all the other effects etc as well.


----------



## teengeekgrrl

Thanks Gerry! 

It has improved some.  I got more work to do though.


----------



## xgerryx

teengeekgrrl said:


> I got more work to do though.


Haven't we all.

Psp has a good learning curve but it is worth it. 
Have fun with it.


----------



## teengeekgrrl

Will do Gerry.


----------



## WildestBill

ok gerry u don´t like photoshop.....pffff   

j/k


----------



## xgerryx

WildestBill said:


> ok gerry u don´t like photoshop


No, I like photoshop alot but use a couple of other programs as well depending on what I am doing at the time. :up:


----------



## telecom69

This is my constant companion of the last 11 years,wherever I am she is,I wonder if anyone would do a job for me on this picture,what I would like is the white mark removed from the mouth area and a different background,so that I can use this picture as wallpaper on my desktop,if its not possible I understand,but it would mean so much to me to have this done ...


----------



## Guyzer

Just a quick job for you telecom.
I won't be offended if you don't like it.


----------



## xgerryx

Well done wimpy

Hi telecom
Have you got a higher resolution file you can upload somewhere

gerry


----------



## telecom69

It was indeed a very quick job Wimpy,cannot believe you did that so fast :up: she is taking centre stage  Im so grateful to you for doing that,thank you so much


----------



## telecom69

Hi there gerry,Im not quite sure what you mean by a higher resolution file ? I posted that picture from image shack,how do I get a higher resolution picture ? do I need to post it a different way ?


----------



## xgerryx

Have you got a copy of the origional. The image above is only a bit over 100 KB which doesn't really have enough info to work with. 
Was the origional a scan from a print or a digital photo.


----------



## telecom69

That is the original photo gerry but it wasnt taken by a digital camera the photos were proccesed onto a cd at the pharmacy/chemist were I took the roll film to be proccesed....the pics were installed on my computer from the cd ...hope that answers your question


----------



## xgerryx

telecom69 said:


> hope that answers your question


It does telecom.
Its a very low resolution scan.

Have you got a scanner and the origional print.
If so, scan the image at 300 dpi and upload it somewhere we can download from.


----------



## telecom69

OK gerry,yes I do have the original print and scanner and I will try that,but it will be later in the day,Im very new to this game,where do you suggest I upload it to ?

FYI I had cropped the photo a little would that have made any difference?


----------



## xgerryx

Webshots or photobucket would do, but probably easier to just email to any of us that want to have a go at it for you. I will pm you my address.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Telecom
Here is another view of your Pal


----------



## Guyzer

xgerryx said:


> Webshots or photobucket would do, but probably easier to just email to any of us that want to have a go at it for you. I will pm you my address.


Hi Gerry.
I e-mailed you that background. Have fun.


----------



## xgerryx

Here you go Telecom,
I wasn't to sure what you preferred so 
I have emailed both copies to you at 1024 x 768


----------



## telecom69

*ymfoster* thats a great photo mainly because gardening is my main hobby in the season and I dont get to see her lying like that very often these days,as she is getting old and lazy like the fuschia (take it thats what it is?) thank you so very much for submitting it :up:


----------



## telecom69

Thank you so much Gerry for all the work you have done,particularly liked the fact that you magically brought out the eyes,because thats what its all about with a dog isnt it,they do so much with just a look,both photos are just great its going to be very difficult choosing one for the wallpaper ......

I would like to thank you all who contributed to this thread,it really made my day seeing the difference in the photos from the original ...take care all and all the very best to you all for 2006  :up:


----------



## xgerryx

You are most welcome Telecom, it just fun being a part of the team.

Ty to Ymfoster & Wimpy :up:


----------



## ymfoster

telecom69 said:


> *ymfoster* thats a great photo mainly because gardening is my main hobby in the season and I dont get to see her lying like that very often these days,as she is getting old and lazy like the fuschia (take it thats what it is?) thank you so very much for submitting it :up:


You're welcome telecom69 

Yes it is a Fuchsia 'Coralle', it just added some colour

I'll attach the photo it came from in case Gerry wants to use the grass too  
the Magpies were a bit big to leave in your doggie pic 

 

If you want a higher resolution Gerry I could e-mail them


----------



## Guyzer

Gerry ...
Telecom....
YM...............
:up:


----------



## telecom69

Great shots of the magpies,pity they were out of proportion,it would have made a great picture


----------



## ymfoster

Thanks telecom,
yes it would have looked amusing


----------



## KMW

Hi Ym,  hope you don't mind but I had to take that old dog and give the edges a working over to hopefully make it seem like it's not added to the background. Used smudge tool in the gimp. First one is yours, it's so subtil one has to open them both up and click between then to see it the effect; there ya have it


----------



## telecom69

Hesitate to ask really you have done so much for me already,but does anyone fancy fixing the eyes on this one and putting it on a different background ? would like to see it on the previous grass one from ymfoster if possible ...have I posted it too large?


----------



## Cheeseball81

Bob, she is a beautiful pooch. 

Nice job Yvonnnnnnnnnnnnnnne, Gerry, and KMW!


----------



## ymfoster

I have had a play with his eyes manually,


----------



## ymfoster

That looks much better KMW, 
I don't mind at all, every input helps as I haven't done much with planting images onto a background  


Thanks Nicoooooooooooooooolllllllllleeeeeee  
we're all putting our two penneth worth in


----------



## xgerryx

:d


----------



## KMW

you cheeky sod gerry   :up:


----------



## Knotbored

WOW I used a trick I learned from CSI TV show and see a naked photographer reflected from those eyes !


----------



## Cheeseball81

LOL Gerry, that is classic :up:


----------



## xgerryx

Knotbored said:


> WOW I used a trick I learned from CSI TV show and see a naked photographer reflected from those eyes !


I suppose thats possible, I copied them from a googled image of Madonna.

I could be in breach of copyright


----------



## telecom69

Many thanks to everyone for their contributions  :up: I really do appreciate it ...I couldnt believe my eyes when I saw the dog winking at me  ...not that Im complaining but just wondering why the wink didnt work when I tried to transfer that pic to a desktop background ? thanks folks wonderful stuff


----------



## MightyQueenC

I don't know, Telecom. I just had a go and your dog winked at me. 

I right-clicked to save it and then on my desktop, right-clicked to properties > desktop > browsed to your winking dog > apply then OK and there she was. Of course my dog might be jealous, so I will put back the orange peel frog that NOYB posted in another thread.  
I do so love the helpful folk in these forums.  
Take care and good day/night

Carolyn


----------



## ymfoster

Gerry that's real cute :up:


----------



## telecom69

OK Carolyn trying what you suggested at the moment,first time the picture came up ok but the whole area of the desktop was a horrible bluey shade of green, start again ,and this time I have 120 thumbnail icons of the pic on the desktop  will get it right eventually  I'll keep at it and let you know when/if I get it right :up:


----------



## xgerryx

Whats your os telecom


----------



## telecom69

Windows XP Home


----------



## MightyQueenC

I also have XP Home. Because I am tired and as a non-techy gal, can't 'splain the tech part, I was wondering if it has something to do with your resolution setting or something, so took a screen shot of mine.  Yes, the grass looks a tad unusual > rather painted than "photoed" but she does wink. If this doesn't help, I am confident someone here will get you sorted.


----------



## telecom69

Thats OK Caroly can see you got it sorted OK I do have a different resolution to you,mine is 1024x768, no problem its giving me something to do,-9 degrees outside at the moment  deep in the grip of winter here,have a goodnight and sleep well 

PS Just tried it at the same res as yours but its still the same, working on it .....


----------



## MightyQueenC

It's practically balmy here at -7°C  but we're expecting freezing rain soon. Oh joy.  So you tried the same resolution. Well now, I have also to grind my back molars and hold my tongue in my cheek just the right way and dare my computer NOT to perform the way I want it to. I'd loan you my molars and tongue  but I may need them sooner than you could ship them back.  
I'll be nodding off shortly. Dawg wants out for a quick widdle then it's off to my byes.
Best of luck to ya. :up:


----------



## xgerryx

Hi Telecom
Rightclick desktop
Properties
Desktop tab
Set the position to "center" or "stretch"
Browse to the animation
Click "apply & OK"


----------



## telecom69

Already tried that Gerry and what I get is the picture OK but its all just a horrible blue/green desktop,if I knew how to post a screenshot of it I would ...


----------



## MightyQueenC

*yawns*
LOL What's this nonsense about your experience level, then: Intermediate +    

Screenshot: 

Press the Prt Scr/Sys Reg key on your keyboard > open MS Paint > Edit > paste and voila your desktop. Go to file > "Save as" a jpeg type file and name it something clever then post here as an attachment (manage attachments in the post reply box) . Might help if you also have the open "desk top properties" box open and do a few screenshots. Gerry (or someone) will take over from there as I am zonked.


----------



## xgerryx

Try this

Right click Desktop
Properties
Settings tab will give a window same as Mighty Queens screen shot
Set your colour quality to 32 bit
Apply & OK


----------



## xgerryx

telecom69 said:


> if I knew how to post a screenshot of it I would ...


Make a screen shot

To make a copy of the active window, press ALT+PRINT SCREEN. (normally the key next to F12)
To copy the entire screen as it appears on your monitor, press PRINT SCREEN.

To paste the image into a document (use Paint or irfanview if you have it), click the Edit menu in the document window, and then click Paste.

Save to where-ever you want

Edit: Whoops, just put me glass's back on and see Carolyn has already posted this


----------



## telecom69

Seems that my desktop is 28Kbs over the limit for uploading,tried saving in different file names but still no good I will keep trying ...


----------



## telecom69

xgerryx said:


> Try this
> 
> Right click Desktop
> Properties
> Settings tab will give a window same as Mighty Queens screen shot
> Set your colour quality to 32 bit
> Apply & OK


It is already set up at that Gerry ...


----------



## xgerryx

Gif animations aren't really that good for background anyway Telecom. I really made that one just for a bit of fun with the intention of doing you another one for your desktop.

Have you thought about shouting yourself a digital camera. They are a lot of fun with virtually no cost to run apart from initial cost.


----------



## xgerryx

telecom69 said:


> Seems that my desktop is 28Kbs over the limit for uploading,tried saving in different file names but still no good I will keep trying ...


 Email it to me if you like.


----------



## telecom69

Hi Gerry hopefully now you have received the emailed photo of the problem desktop,the photo you sent to me by email, works just fine, I do already have a digital camera,a HP Photosmart M415 5.2 Megapixels and as you say they are so much fun,what a difference from days gone by..would like to thank you and everyone else who has helped me with my problems....*to all of you I wish you all the very best for 2006* ....take care all ...Bob :up:


----------



## telecom69

The attached photo is 40 years old as you can probably guess,its of a dog I once had and still at times think about,I wonder if anyone could possibly have a go at improving it at all? maybe its not possible but would appreciate anyones opinion on this,if anything can be done would appreciate a better background,such as grass ....










*A background I particularly like is the one in post 623 in this thread done so kindly for me earlier .....*


----------



## Guyzer

Telecom I don't have that background but I tried something fitting for a hunting dog.
If you like it and want a better version just e-mail me your pic and I'll do it for you.


----------



## telecom69

Hey Wimpy :up: thats looking pretty good  cant wait to see it as a bigger photo I dont think I can email you the photo via the forums email facilities though,I cant see how to attach it,so would appreciate you sending me your email address via PM if possible and thanks again for helping me out ...Bob


----------



## Guyzer

telecom69 said:


> Hey Wimpy :up: thats looking pretty good  cant wait to see it as a bigger photo I dont think I can email you the photo via the forums email facilities though,I cant see how to attach it,so would appreciate you sending me your email address via PM if possible and thanks again for helping me out ...Bob


Done and will do my best when I get it.


----------



## telecom69

OK Wimpy done and dusted hopefully,hope you got it OK as I was having a few probs with my email for some reason ....

As an aside I went back to look at the black and white photo I posted in post 662 and all Im seeing is a small red cross top left where the pic was supposed to be,not that it matters I suppose but it was there before,strange behaviour


----------



## Guyzer

Telecom I got the pic and will work on it tomorrow. I'll let you know when it's done.


----------



## telecom69

Thanks for letting me know you got it Wimpy, do it at your leisure,no hurry,only too pleased you are doing this for me,its very kind of you ....


----------



## telecom69

This is a *test posting *regarding a missing photo from post 662....


----------



## MightyQueenC

She/He's a lovely dog.  I'm sure you'll love Wimpy's "altering" once it's complete. He does great work. :up: What is that in his mouth? The dog's not Wimpy's.


----------



## Guyzer

MightyQueenC said:


> She/He's a lovely dog.  I'm sure you'll love Wimpy's "altering" once it's complete. He does great work. :up: What is that in his mouth? The dog's not Wimpy's.


Bob you have mail...
MQ you are putting to much pressure on me but I stii luvs ya.. 








That was a humdoozie of a pic to work on. Real grainy bla, bla, bla so I'm not posting the finished results even though it's a tad better than the original.

I'm going to go shower now and see if I can go sell some cars today.


----------



## MightyQueenC

I'm sorry, Wimpy. Putting undue pressure on you was not my intention. It's just that us people who don't know how to do any of this fancy photo stuff are awed by what you photoshop folk can do so, if it improves a loved photo even an iota, it is excellent work, to us. 

So now that ^^^^ came out wrong and you will think I think your work is not up to others' (let alone your) standard or....oh, forget it.... 
Hugs?
LOL


----------



## telecom69

Hi Guy, :up: I had indeed got mail and the results were outstanding as far as Im concerned,seeing old Shep again in a modern setting brought back so many memories of him,and also a lump to my throat,I had that dog for 14 years,he was a great dog,in the end I had to take him to be euthanized when he went off his legs,I still have his collar to this day....I agree the pic was very grainy indeed,it was taken at least 40 years ago with a fixed focus camera and the photo was only about 2 inches square,colour photography was only for the rich way back then  .....Im overwhelmed by the photos Guy, and by the fact you did them so quick...many many thanks for doing them for me....hope you get to sell lots of cars  have a good day and take care  ...Bob

PS I loved the background you used,and if I had to pick a winner I would go for pic 1 ...


----------



## telecom69

*MightyQueenC* The dog was a male named Shep dont know what that was in his mouth after all these years, closer inspection makes me think it was maybe a ball ....


----------



## Guyzer

Hi Bob.. I'm glad you liked the pic's and I understand how you feel about your dog. I've lost pets and it's a tough one.
I've kept the pic and will continue to work on it until I'm satisfied. Then I'll send you a copy.


> S I loved the background you used,and if I had to pick a winner I would go for pic 1 ...


Did you mean the one I titled Finished 1? If so, that's the one I will work on.


----------



## telecom69

Thanks Guy, Can tell you are a bit like me,a perfectionist,never satisfied, but you have so little to work with,the photo was not the best,but the only one I ever had ....good luck :up:


----------



## kidcnote

telecom69 said:


> This is a *test posting *regarding a missing photo from post 662....


Cleaned him up a little.  http://www.pixpond.com/1/jf393.jpg


----------



## kidcnote

MightyQueenC said:


> Would one of you photo gurus please lighten up this photo a little for me?
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Carolyn


http://www.pixpond.com/1/jf2wq.jpg


----------



## vreyens

Hi All,
Could someone please tell me the best way to correct the overexposed area on this
photo. I have PSP8 and Photoshop Elements 3.0.
Thanks,
Barry


----------



## xgerryx

The over exposed blouse looks disproportionally over exposed compared to the rest of the picture. Is it an original scan? 

Have you still got the original. If you have try scanning it at 300 dpi or higher and upload it to your site so we can have a good look at it.


----------



## vreyens

Thanks for your quick response xgerryx.
I just scanned the photo at 400 dpi. The over exposed blouse 
looks the same as my first scan to me. I would sure like to
minimize the glare.
Thanks for your time,
Barry


----------



## xgerryx

Its going to be tricky as the information is all but missing. You are going to have to get a bit creative, maybe try and find an image of a women in a similar pose and clone the blouse. 
You would also need another image of her face to at least get an idea what she looked like or there again something to clone from.


----------



## Noyb

The easiest way ... Using Elements ....
Set the picture mode to RGB ... Image > Mode > RGB.

Then use the Shadows /Highlite adjust tool ... and darken the highlites (only)
Enhance > Adjust Lighing > Shadows/Highlites.

Then touch up the Levels ....
Enhance > Adjust lighting > Levels.

There's more that can be done, But maybe this is all you'll need.


----------



## krrco2000

Here is a Newspaper photo of my Grandfather after touching it up.


----------



## Stoner

Hello krrco2000 

Very nice colorization :up:


----------



## hewee

Yes real nice coloring.


----------



## ymfoster

It's a tool to add colour to monochrome photos, taking the greyscale shading as an automatic guide.

http://www.recolored.com/

Of course, if you've got a colour photo, taking it down to greyscale then adding 'new' colours could be useful in all sorts of 'artistic' ways...


----------



## Guyzer

ymfoster said:


> It's a tool to add colour to monochrome photos, taking the greyscale shading as an automatic guide.
> 
> http://www.recolored.com/
> 
> Of course, if you've got a colour photo, taking it down to greyscale then adding 'new' colours could be useful in all sorts of 'artistic' ways...


I stuck my neck out and downloaded the program. Tried it and it locked my box up tighter than a camels arse in a sand storm. The only way I could get out of it was by unplugging my box. So much for that idea. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Stoner

I gave it a try Wimpy. It does work for me, but I haven't spent any time in the program to become proficient with it.

As it is Beta software, perhaps there are conflicts with other apps?

I did notice it took a while to render. About 15 seconds before the bargraph even showed anything being done.

But then, my equipment is a tad old


----------



## Guyzer

Stoner I waited a lot longer than 15 seconds I can assure you. 
As far as my system goes it is more than enough according to the minimum requirements so like you said maybe something else I have doesn't like it. In any event it's gone. Thanks for the feedback though. That's to bad because I have a wack of old family pics I wouldn't mind playing with.


----------



## ymfoster

Wimpy369 said:


> I stuck my neck out and downloaded the program. Tried it and it locked my box up tighter than a camels arse in a sand storm. The only way I could get out of it was by unplugging my box. So much for that idea. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


I'm so sorry about that Wimpy  
I've downloaded it, but haven't installed it yet, now I'm not sure if I dare to  
think I'll wait 'til I've done another backup 

Relieved it worked for you Stoner


----------



## Guyzer

ymfoster said:


> I'm so sorry about that Wimpy
> I've downloaded it, but haven't installed it yet, now I'm not sure if I dare to
> think I'll wait 'til I've done another backup
> 
> Relieved it worked for you Stoner


No reason to apologize. It's not your fault. Besides that it's no big deal to remove it and all traces. If it worked for Stoner it may work for you so give it a whirl.


----------



## hewee

Wow that is great YM. Get the zip version and unzip it to it's own folder and you can run it from there without installing the program.


----------



## ymfoster

Thanks Wimpy,  
I'll have a go later, ..... Harry's suggestion sounds good


Thanks Harry,  
That makes me feel a bit safer about using it, glad you got it going & like the sound of it


----------



## hewee

Your welcome. Guess the only bad thing I can say is it is hard outlining parts because you really need a tablet and pen to have better control. Other wise it is great.


----------



## ymfoster

Yes Harry I know what you mean,  
especially with the Freehand tool in PSP & playing Maze games  

I have a Black & White photo of Susan about 4 yrs old with a tartain inlay in a frock, I'll have to have a play with it


----------



## Guyzer

Well I tried Harry's idea and got the same thing so my box doesn't like something about it. After I deleted the folder I ran regedit and there was a couple of strings laying around that I had to get rid of.


----------



## ymfoster

Wimpy369 said:


> Well I tried Harry's idea and got the same thing so my box doesn't like something about it. After I deleted the folder I ran regedit and there was a couple of strings laying around that I had to get rid of.


Sounds like they tempt us so they can survey the market


----------



## hewee

Yes YM to do lips, eyes and other smaller things you need the added control of a pen.

Where are the files in the registry at Wimpy?


----------



## hewee

Also a Flash version of the tutorial has been published and is available here http://www.recolored.com/beachballtut.php


----------



## xgerryx

Turned mine into a camel as well Wimpy. Also running from the desktop. Except we don't get sandstorms here so it wasn't quite as bad. Comp froze up but managed to end task with control, alt, delete.
Apart from that, it looks like it might be a good program. Perhaps when it comes out of beta it will be ok.

Might have a play with some smaller file later on tonight.


----------



## Guyzer

hewee said:


> Where are the files in the registry at Wimpy?


I don't remember Harry. I just ran regedit, did a search for the program name and deleted what I found.


----------



## Guyzer

xgerryx said:


> Turned mine into a camel as well Wimpy. Also running from the desktop. Except we don't get sandstorms here so it wasn't quite as bad. Comp froze up but managed to end task with control, alt, delete.
> Apart from that, it looks like it might be a good program. Perhaps when it comes out of beta it will be ok.
> 
> Might have a play with some smaller file later on tonight.


The second time I tried it I was able to do the old control, alt, delete and get out of it but it did take quite some time.
As far as file size goes the one I tried was 2.64 mb. I guess I could have tried a smaller file but what would the point be if I couldn't work with the pic's I wanted to redo.


----------



## hewee

OK I can do a search to see if the zip no install version added anything then.


----------



## Guest

Harry... would you like me to add the photo's here, since email isn't working?


----------



## hewee

Sure Jonesiegirl you can do that.


----------



## ymfoster

Well I had a play with 'Recolored' & installed the programme ok,
here is the result from a black & white photo at my first dinnerdance


----------



## xgerryx

"Ruff ruff"

I mean, nice colour job ym


----------



## ymfoster

Thanks Gerry,

I tried to put some coloured bits in the curtains but it bled


----------



## Cheeseball81

Looks great Yvonne :up:


----------



## ymfoster

Thanks Nicole


----------



## Guyzer

xgerryx said:


> "Ruff ruff"
> 
> I mean, nice colour job ym


Gerry you beat me to it. I was going to say that.  
I sold a car to a very, very nice Australian 40ish lady two days ago and found out why I always wanted to go there when I was younger. Baby-oh-baby.


----------



## ymfoster

LOL Wimpy, 
I need a bit of reconditioning now


----------



## telecom69

Lots of hormones about today


----------



## Cheeseball81

Down boys


----------



## xgerryx

ymfoster said:


> I need a bit of reconditioning now


Don't we all. 

Can't wait till photoshop adds a "-20 yrs" button to their enhance tools.


----------



## ymfoster

Now that would sell like hot cakes


----------



## telecom69

Personally I think that women are like a good wine...they mature with age


----------



## ymfoster

And men become more distinguished eh


----------



## xgerryx

ymfoster said:


> And men become more disyinguished eh


Is that how you spell extinguished ???


----------



## ymfoster

xgerryx said:


> Is that how you spell extinguished ???


LOL Just a bit off target,  
must be getting wonky


----------



## telecom69

I was thinking more like ...

Definitions of maturity on the Web:

adulthood: the period of time in your life after your physical growth has stopped and you are *fully developed* ....more experience etc


----------



## ymfoster

Yes I knew what you meant telecom  
I just couldn't think of the male equivalent


----------



## telecom69

Possibly you were thinking about the phrase ...

"The spirit is willing but the flesh is weak" that is with regard to men only of course


----------



## ymfoster

Not exclusively though


----------



## hewee

Very nice colored picture you did with Recolored YM.

I like that program and we got it just in time too because it was out of beta the next day or day after that when you posted about it so now you have to buy it.


----------



## ymfoster

Thanks Harry,  

Wow then, we just made it  
I found I had to do the whole picture's colour scheme or it seemed to bleed quite a bit,
but I haven't experimented yet


----------



## hewee

Yep we got lucky and got it for free just in time. 

You read the help or see the flash on color bleeding?

Told my sister about it but she said you can do all this in photoshop. But she thinks everything should be done in photoshop.


----------



## ymfoster

Yes we did  

I haven't read much apart from the basic instructions so far,
I found I had to set all the colours to stop bleeding, but must read up more.

I'm sure I could do similar in PSP, but I think this is set up to do it easier, although I prefer to do one colour at a time.


----------



## hewee

We sure did YM 

Paint Shop Pro Tutorials
http://www.hypergurl.com/tutorials.html

Colorizing Photos
http://www.hypergurl.com/colorizingphotos.html

So with this it is a little more work but you can do a lot more and edit the layers so if you save it a PSP file you can change colors again to another color just by painting the layer so then it is easy to change things


----------



## ymfoster

hewee said:


> We sure did YM
> 
> Paint Shop Pro Tutorials
> http://www.hypergurl.com/tutorials.html
> 
> Colorizing Photos
> http://www.hypergurl.com/colorizingphotos.html
> 
> So with this it is a little more work but you can do a lot more and edit the layers so if you save it a PSP file you can change colors again to another color just by painting the layer so then it is easy to change things


Thanks for that Harry,  
& for the great links, ..... I had used PSP afterwards to tone down his red hair  
I have read about using the white to stop bleeding also, it's all a learning curve again


----------



## hewee

Your welcome YM. Yes always things we have to learn.


----------



## ymfoster

hewee said:


> Your welcome YM. Yes always things we have to learn.


You can say that again


----------



## hewee

Or we never stop learning new things YM.

Wish we never forget what we did learn too.


----------



## ymfoster

Yes you're never too old Harry  
If you don't use it you lose it


----------



## telecom69

ymfoster said:


> Yes you're never too old Harry
> If you don't use it you lose it


Now theres food for thought


----------



## ymfoster

telecom69 said:


> Now theres food for thought


I meant brain power


----------



## telecom69

Thank heavens for that  I was getting a bit worried


----------



## hewee

Guess I don't use everything so that is why I forget some things.


----------



## Guyzer

A before and after pic of my daughter that's been in my wallet for over 30 years. I still have some work to do but it's a good start.


----------



## contralto

wow, wimpy, you've done a great job on your daughter's pic 

she's a cutie, too


----------



## Guyzer

contralto said:


> wow, wimpy, you've done a great job on your daughter's pic
> 
> she's a cutie, too


Thanks.... and yes she is.


----------



## xgerryx

Nice work Wimpy :up:


----------



## ymfoster

That came up great Wimpy, :up: 
she was a little cutie


----------



## hewee

Looks real nice wimpy.


----------



## Guyzer

Thanks folks.


----------



## KMW

wonder what else is in that wallet wimpy that pics been there a while.

nice job:up:


----------



## ymfoster

KMW said:


> wonder what else is in that wallet wimpy that pics been there a while.
> 
> nice job:up:


Hi KMW,  
nice to see your witty remarks again


----------



## KMW

Me witty Yvonne  Cripes, well okay if ya say so.  

There was an joker so pithy
his remarks were reputed witty
but his telling jokes 
didn't please most folks
He just remarked, oh pity.  


Okay guys, and gals. Got a puzzle for ya, got me stumped 
I've just completed a business card for myself on this computer which is ready to be printed. If I print it from the jpg (going to do the final with a tif file for better quality) itself all I can print is one card per A4 wasting most of the page. I can cut and paste into microsoft works/word processer but that only printed a colume down the lefthand side. Any idea how to use all the A4, or even utilise MS works properly so I can get what I'm after.

belay that, solved it myself, all I had to do was set the page for two columns and then cut and paste. easy


----------



## ymfoster

Hi KMW  
your verse made me smile anyway  



If you have PSP you can open the jpg, then click print, then multiple images & you can drag & size as many copies as you want, just look in 'Help' under multiple images


----------



## hewee

DesignPro Limited Edition 5.2.1201

http://www.download.com/DesignPro-Limited-Edition/3000-6675_4-10322632.html


----------



## KMW

thanks Ym, Hewee, but I do have it solved now, what I've done is all I need


----------



## hewee

Good to hear KMW


----------



## Guyzer

I am going to consider this finished unless soomeone has some ideas.


----------



## MightyQueenC

*soomeone pipes up*

Wimpy, that's wonderful. :up: If you really want my opinion, and you may be sorry,  but you should try to lighten/soften up this area. I think the black is too dark and a brown shading may work a bit better, if it can be done.  Just my opinion, though, y'know if you're looking for perfection and all. 
I'd do it for you myself, but you're the Master.


----------



## Guyzer

Good point and suggestion MQ. I'll work on it. Grrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## MightyQueenC

Sorry, 'bout that, Wimpy.  But I believe you belong to the school of thought, where if you do a job, you do it right.  It will be excellent when done, I'm sure.  
Plus, you'll be even prouder of what you accomplish, considering what you started with (a very old photo). :up:

Have fun! 

*runs outta the thread for fear he throws his PS tool at her*


----------



## hewee

I like it wimpy


----------



## Guyzer

Thanks Harry. I have taken MQ's suggestion into account because it's a good one. I'm having a problem with it though. I can't seem to get the mouth area lightened to any point that I like. It's a toughy but I'll keep trying. I'm not quite good enough.


----------



## MightyQueenC

Au contraire, Wimpy.  I quite think you _are_ quite good enough ... with the patience you have.
This isn't a race or anything, yuhknow.  
It's been in your wallet for 30 years and you decide to fix er up a week or so ago. 
There's no rush. Put it away for a bit and work on something else ... or take more wildlife
(any big bugs out thatawayz yet?) photos ... or just relax, man.    
Besides, what you already have is tres magnifique. :up:


----------



## Guyzer

Sometimes I hate it when people make sense but the problem I have most of the time is....
*I don't have any bloody patience* when it comes to things I wanna do.








I do appreciate the help though.


----------



## MightyQueenC

Wimpy369 said:


> Sometimes I hate it when people make sense *snip*


Lot'sa people hate when that happens. It's not often, so no worries.  
Really, though, Wimpy. Take a good hard look at the original and what you got done. It's a great, great job and something I don't think I'd be able to muster the patience to do, so there.  What does your wife think?


----------



## Guyzer

MightyQueenC said:


> What does your wife think?


My wifes computer skills stop at the use of e-mail, Pogo and the internet in general so anything I do beyond that is amazing to her. With reference to the picture she was very surprised what can be done. Then again she is amazed when I do almost anything cuz I'm an amazing kinda guy.


----------



## ymfoster

Wimpy369 said:


> She is amazed when I do almost anything cuz I'm an amazing kinda guy.


 Way to go Wimpy 

You've done a great job on the baby pic Wimpy, :up: 
I agree Carolyn's suggestion is good also  ...... would the 'magic wand' highlight the dark area then you could lighten it & then use a brown colour change & lighten or darken 'til you're satisfied, ..... not sure if that would work, so try it on a copy


----------



## hewee

How about a 2nd layer of the same image. Make the bottom layer so the mouth is lighter then you want. Then on the 2nd top layer erase all but the mouth and adjust the layer so it shows up the way you like.


----------



## Guyzer

Harry I have tied that and it's not working out. It's the toughest thing I've had to work with to date.


----------



## Noyb

To me - It looked like there wasn't enough picture in the area of the mouth that was recoverable/repairable.
Here's my attempt to de-emphasize and re-draw the mouth ... 
and remove the shadow that seems to be a large part of the problem.
The light is in the wrong place ... I tried to move it.


----------



## Guyzer

Noyb you did a nice job. I'm continuing to work on it.


----------



## Noyb

Me Too ....  hope you have more pixels to work with than you gave me 

Here ... I tried a Fractal upsize ... then tried to balance the Shadow/Highlites a little better and remove some jpeg artifacts.

Thanks for the fun project.
As soon as I figure out what I've learned .. I'll let you know. 

EDIT ... I see some shadows under the chin and left arm that could be reduced.
new attachment ..


----------



## Guyzer

Noyb if you have time on your hands and still wanna play I could send you my original file after work tonight. All I would need is a e-mail addy sent via PM.


----------



## Noyb

Now that I have more pixels to play with .... Any suggestions ?


----------



## Guyzer

None what so ever. You did a bang up job. Did you sleep last night? If you could send me both pic's, one with the frame and one without I would be ever so grateful. Thanks loads.


----------



## Noyb

Quite well ... Played with it this Morning.
Wasn't really sure how to size the Oval, but I wanted to show more of Vanessa.
Right now - It's a 3:4 ratio size ... Any desired overall size for printing ?
I used photoshop's Layer effects .. Bevel n Emboss.
I don't know what software you're using ... Can you work with the layer effects in the psd ?


----------



## Guyzer

Noyb said:


> Quite well ... Played with it this Morning.
> Wasn't really sure how to size the Oval, but I wanted to show more of Vanessa.
> Right now - It's a 3:4 ratio size ... Any desired overall size for printing ?
> I used photoshop's Layer effects .. Bevel n Emboss.
> I don't know what software you're using ... Can you work with the layer effects in the psd ?


The original pic was about 2" x 2 1/2" or so. I would like to print out at about 4 x 6 or 3 x 5 but I can work with that from this end. I have many different editing software so I will have no problem working with a .psd file. Once again, you did a nice job.


----------



## ymfoster

Nice work Noyb, :up:


----------



## Guyzer

ymfoster said:


> Nice work Noyb, :up:


I would say nice work. Here is what he did and sent back to me. The dark one is the original and the fixed up two were done by Noyb. Thanks friend, I appreciate it.


----------



## xgerryx

Awesome work Noyb & Wimpy :up: :up: :up:


----------



## Noyb

I think Wimpy did most of the original hard work &#8230; the clean up.
This project was a lot of fun &#8230; but has me worried.
Every time my Wife would wander by &#8230; I would hear those Female Cooing noises.
I think I even heard her mutter &#8230; &#8220;I want one of those&#8221;


----------



## Sooky 47

Wow, awsome work!


----------



## ymfoster

Noyb said:


> I think Wimpy did most of the original hard work  the clean up.
> This project was a lot of fun  but has me worried.
> Every time my Wife would wander by  I would hear those Female Cooing noises.
> I think I even heard her mutter  I want one of those


LOL Noyb,  
Now look what you've started,
but you have pets don't you


----------



## Noyb

Yea ... Lets hope that's enough to keep her company ...


----------



## ymfoster

Ah yes, I remember them now,  

Those two should be plenty to keep her busy, & if she gets clucky she may have grandchildren one day


----------



## Noyb

She already has three grandsons ages, 10 & 3 & 8/9 ... and two grandaugters, ages 7 & 7/9.
This oughta keep her busy for a couple of months.


----------



## ymfoster

I should think so Noyb  
it doesn't look as though our daughter will be giving us any grandchildren, so may need another pet in our old age


----------



## ymfoster

Went to use my 'Recoloured' colourizing programme this morning & it had expired !! 
seems it was just a 1 month trial


----------



## hewee

OOOOOOOOOOH NOOOOOOOOOOO it did expired.


----------



## ymfoster

hewee said:


> OOOOOOOOOOH NOOOOOOOOOOO it did expired.


Yes it did, what a shame, we don't get so much for free these days 

I've been playing with PSP & using 'Colourize' takes a lot of fiddling to get the correct colour, but here's my last effort 

Before


After


----------



## Cheeseball81

Nice job, Yvonne :up: :up:


----------



## ymfoster

Thanks Nicole


----------



## telecom69

Dramatic improvement :up: seeing that photo reminds me so much of years gone by,it just oozes the 60's to me  love the hairstyle,and what a pair of legs woweeeee!great job ym


----------



## ymfoster

Thanks telecom,  
It was 1963, my legs aren't so slender now LOL


----------



## telecom69

Oh I dont know, I bet they still look ok  Im basing that on the fact that one of the things that do not change with age in women are the legs


----------



## ymfoster

Oh I don't know about that,  
but I won't spoil the image


----------



## telecom69

Spoilsport


----------



## hewee

Wow that came out great YM.


----------



## ymfoster

Thanks Harry  
there are daisies on the shrub but it was too fiddly to do


----------



## ymfoster

hewee said:


> OOOOOOOOOOH NOOOOOOOOOOO it did expired.


I mentioned this on the Forum I got the first message from & a very kind soul has sent me the free version he got a while back that doesn't expire, so I'll send you a copy


----------



## Noyb

I see that some of the "Color Range" in your picture is not being used.
The picture Black level is more toward the Gray which accounts for the gray haze.
Can you adjust the Image Levels using PSP ?


----------



## ymfoster

Noyb said:


> I see that some of the "Color Range" in your picture is not being used.
> The picture Black level is more toward the Gray which accounts for the gray haze.
> Can you adjust the Image Levels using PSP ?


Thanks for that Noyb, 

I thought it was the poor quality of the old Brownie camera & 620 film when the image was enlarged  ..... I haven't used these recolouring tools very much yet, so I appreciate any input from those more experienced, ..... I'll have a go & see how it comes out,
thanks again for your advice


----------



## contralto

ymfoster said:


> I mentioned this on the Forum I got the first message from & a very kind soul has sent me the free version he got a while back that doesn't expire, so I'll send you a copy


i'm sure harry will be very pleased, yvonne... lovely of you to do that 

i hope you are well. i've gotta go do a chore, so see you later


----------



## Noyb

Fixing this is really easy in Photoshop.
If PSP can't do it ... send me the best fixed photo you have.


----------



## ymfoster

Noyb said:


> Fixing this is really easy in Photoshop.
> If PSP can't do it ... send me the best fixed photo you have.


I put a little more contrast into it, but couldn't find a similar fix to yours, there was one to reduce fading which was too dark & I couldn't seem to get it lighter with the adjustments & the only RGB altering tool was in seperate colours, but it is a very early version of PSP, .. if I make it any darker the hair & jumper are too dark & not the right colour, so you are quite welcome to have a go, but this is the best size I have after cropping etc.

Thanks again, Yvonne


----------



## ymfoster

contralto said:


> i'm sure harry will be very pleased, yvonne... lovely of you to do that
> 
> i hope you are well. i've gotta go do a chore, so see you later


Thanks Diane, 

Harry helps us so much, it's nice to return the favour  
Good to see you, we'd been wondering how you were


----------



## Noyb

I also trimed a touch to make a 4x6.


----------



## hewee

ymfoster said:


> I put a little more contrast into it, but couldn't find a similar fix to yours, there was one to reduce fading which was too dark & I couldn't seem to get it lighter with the adjustments & the only RGB altering tool was in seperate colours, but it is a very early version of PSP, .. if I make it any darker the hair & jumper are too dark & not the right colour, so you are quite welcome to have a go, but this is the best size I have after cropping etc.
> 
> Thanks again, Yvonne


Let not forget you can have two of the same image and then make your adjust to the one layer.
Then erase from that same layer the parts that you do not want to change and when you save it it will look ok. Your have to play around doing things like this but your be able to do a lot of things when you use layers.


----------



## ymfoster

Noyb said:


> I also trimed a touch to make a 4x6.


Thanks for that Noyb,
it looks good, thanks for taking the time with it 

Thanks Harry,  
I really must get to work on Layers, I seem to get stuck in one method & not experiment,
I must make the time to experiment more


----------



## Noyb

Glad I could help ... only a couple of minutes expended ... I used Photoshop.
FWIW ... Photoshop Elements 3.0 / 4.0 has the same tools I used.


----------



## zaxdada

I need to have the girl removed from the backround in this pic. I need to superimposed it into an ad layout for the club owners. I have release forms from the club and the girl, so no trouble there. Any help would be appreciated.

Attachment removed, this is a family website, we don't care if you have release forms or not.


----------



## ~Candy~

zaxdada, I've removed the picture from your post, see my edit.


----------



## zaxdada

I would like to apologize to anyone I may have offended by posting a picture of a woman on this web site. I am a little miffed about the attitude though. You can see more skin in a Sears catalog than what was shown on that picture. It is a sad day in America when censorship is taken to a level where anything relating to a topless club is immediately removed from a forum and workshop devoted to editing pictures for the sake of photography.


----------



## ~Candy~

Be as miffed as you may.............you have a mere 6 posts here. Censorship? You certainly are kidding me 

Go pay for your own website and then cry about censorship


----------



## birdog2

Could someone see if they could clean up this pic for me.
birdog2


----------



## xgerryx

Hi Birdog

Theres not enough info there to work with. Can you scan it at a higher resolution and upload to someware like webshots or photo bucket.

With a better scan it looks like it could be a quite workable photo.


----------



## birdog2

Thanks for the quick comeback,xgerryx, been having trouble with my
scanner so will rescan and resubmit the pic soon as I get things working,
hopefully by tomorrow.
birdog2


----------



## xgerryx

:up:


----------



## zaxdada

So, in other words, if I had 1000 posts I wouldn't be getting attitude? And as a matter of fact, I own and operate my own business (along with my wife), have my own web site, am affiliated with 3 different charitable foundations, and have designed and curently host
(and maintain) 17 client web sites. Should I not market for a company because they have a different approach to life than my own? Are you telling me that the CEO of Enron or Tyco is more ethical than the owner of a local club? It was a PICTURE. I apologized for offending you. I was merely seeking technical assistance from MEMBERS of your forum. As of yet I have not heard nor seen 1 angry post from an offended patron. And as much as it may disappoint you, I did receive exceptional advice from some of your members as to how I can edit that awful picture and make it more tasteful. 
By the way...are you a woman? Thought so.


----------



## telecom69

The Administration, in its discretion has final say as to the specific action to be taken, if any, for violations of rules. Further, the Administration reserves the right to close or delete any thread or post that it deems unacceptable for any reason, regardless of whether such thread or post violates a specific rule or rules. Keep in mind that our goal is to provide useful technical support in a congenial atmosphere, which is the ultimate guideline we will use when evaluating any post or thread, or the conduct of any member. If you have any questions, email [email protected].

I post this as an extract from the rules which can be found at the very top of the index to these forums,what may I ask has it to do with AcaCandy being a woman ? she is a very highly qualified Administrator to these forums,very fair and well respected by all members,the number of posts you have has nothing to do with her descision,I can assure you of that ....


----------



## zaxdada

I will take that as a formal reprimand. I understand that administrators must keep control over content to ensure a useful and productive site. I simply took offense to the methodology and curtness of the other admin person. I didn't feel like the situation was handled professionally or courteously. I did not intend to offend any one and sincerely apologized to any members who did take offense. In the future I will be more sensative to the overall community and the feelings of the female members of this site. A simple explaination of what is considered "objectionable" on this site and a polite email would have been more effective than snide remarks about my post rating. Just because I have never visited your web site before does not mean you should treat me like a second class person. I take online classes every week, even though I already have 2 degrees and am in the process of getting my Masters. I read every new thread on the class message board that is posted every week in case I may have a useful piece of information to pass along. I though that was the concept of this forum also. Thank you for your time.


----------



## hewee

ymfoster said:


> Thanks Harry,
> I really must get to work on Layers, I seem to get stuck in one method & not experiment,
> I must make the time to experiment more


Yes you must because your find out there are so many more things you can do. So play around.


----------



## Moby

> So, in other words, if I had 1000 posts I wouldn't be getting attitude?


Not at all, if you had a 1000 posts you would probably have had a flavour of what is ok to post that's all. People usually hang around to gauge the lay of the land first before attempting 'controversial'. Some would you believe, even read the rules shock horror. (Didn't see your pic so none of this is a direct comment on that or you, talking generally), 
To be fair to you and AcaCandy, it's usually kids/spammers/trolls who charge in and post nonsense.The quick dealing of them keeps us relatively clean of such people which if you stick around, you'll actually see and want Acacandy to deal with the way she does. Seeing as you don't appear to be any of these and are adult, I wouldn't take it personally therefore as it's aimed at those types, 
Welcome by the way.

ps
I'd give my right arm to be scolded by Candy you lucky bugger!


----------



## ymfoster

Noyb said:


> Glad I could help ... only a couple of minutes expended ... I used Photoshop.
> FWIW ... Photoshop Elements 3.0 / 4.0 has the same tools I used.


Five minutes is still appreciated as much as an hour, as you took the trouble to help  
Thanks again


----------



## ymfoster

hewee said:


> Yes you must because your find out there are so many more things you can do. So play around.


Yes I really must get into it, thanks Harry


----------



## ~Candy~

zaxdada said:


> By the way...are you a woman? Thought so.


 And you must be a short, bald, fat man  Seeing how I have my picture posted, that must have been real hard for you to figure out.

By the way, a MAN REPORTED THE POST........had no one reported it, I wouldn't have even stumbled into this thread. The photo didn't bother me at all, but the owner of site has HIS RULES and we try our best to abide by them. I see nothing in my post where I removed the photo that should have illicited your childish response.

Have a good day.


----------



## Juanodaxis

Hi all.
I know this may be an "a bit off topic" kind of question, but, any body knows how to remove old sticky tape glue from a glossy picture?
I don't know if I should try to remove any physical dirt from the picture or I should just scan it before I fix it.
This is not my normal "Fix a couple of scratches" kind of job 
BTW, I see a huge amount of skill in here, I'm well impressed.
Regards.
Juan.


----------



## telecom69

This is a sticky one this  in the past I have succesfully done this by using white spirits (paint thinner) very sparingly applied and allowed to soak for a few minutes then gently teasing of the goo....it depends on how hard the umulsion on the photo is of course,I cant guarantee that it will work for you just, that I have done this myself best of luck anyway :up:


----------



## xgerryx

Juanodaxis said:


> I don't know if I should try to remove any physical dirt from the picture or I should just scan it before I fix it.


Goes without saying, scan it at a high resolution. Thats standard practice.

Virtually any cleaning will damage or at least reduce the gloss and very easily damage the emulsion.

PS. Welcome to TSG


----------



## ymfoster

Juanodaxis said:


> Hi all.
> I know this may be an "a bit off topic" kind of question, but, any body knows how to remove old sticky tape glue from a glossy picture?
> I don't know if I should try to remove any physical dirt from the picture or I should just scan it before I fix it.
> This is not my normal "Fix a couple of scratches" kind of job
> BTW, I see a huge amount of skill in here, I'm well impressed.
> Regards.
> Juan.


I suggest you scan the photo first,
it could also be restored to remove the sticky spot showing & you could print another photo.
I think you may get some hints from a site like Kodak etc.


----------



## Juanodaxis

Thanks guys.
I scanned the picture and started to fiddle around with it, and I know is going to take me some time to do it, but I love the challenge. She is my wife, and I recon that this picture dates from 1972, and the damage must be done some time in the seventies.
Here is it below, I don't need anybody to try to fix it, but if any of you fancy the challenge go ahead.
I'll finish this one, is going to feel great if I get it right. I'm off to Spain tonight to see my family, so you may don't see me for a week.
Great forums by the way.
Regards.
Juan.


----------



## KMW

Yep! to scan that picture was the right idea, the glue on it would be a major mission to remove without damage me thinks, unfortunatly to much of the stuff.

One photo edit coming right up. Get to it guys


----------



## xgerryx

Juanodaxis said:


> Here is it below, I don't need anybody to try to fix it, but if any of you fancy the challenge go ahead.


This one looks like a good project Juanodaxis.

It would be well worth your time to scan it at 300 dpi and put it back up on Imageshack to give anyone the chance to do it justice.


----------



## Noyb

Good idea ... think I'll hold up and wait on more pixels.
Here's what a repair might look like.


----------



## Guyzer

The more time you spend on it the better it will be.


----------



## Noyb

YES -Amounts to almost repainting it.
Now ... How do I get all the tape residue off my mouse ??


----------



## Juanodaxis

What the... 
Just how, how can you possibly do that with them results is such short time and make it look that good. 
I see now, I was completely wrong with my first impression in my first post, you guys are not full of talent, you guys are the greatest, bloody hell, that really shocked me.
I'm still trying to do it my self, but no way will I be able to do it in that short space of time.
Amazing, just amazing. :up: 
Juanodaxis


----------



## Noyb

I'd prefer more pixels to work with.
This is pushing it for a 4x6 print.
Got a 300dpi scan ??
What editing program are you using ?


----------



## Guyzer

Juanodaxis said:


> What the...
> Just how, how can you possibly do that with them results is such short time and make it look that good.
> I see now, I was completely wrong with my first impression in my first post, you guys are not full of talent, you guys are the greatest, bloody hell, that really shocked me.
> I'm still trying to do it my self, but no way will I be able to do it in that short space of time.
> Amazing, just amazing. :up:
> Juanodaxis


I only spent about 15 mins. on the ver I did. It's obvious Nyob spent quite a bit more time. Like I said before, the more time you spend the better it will be. It's just a matter of practice, that's all.


----------



## kidcnote

Noyb said:


> YES -Amounts to almost repainting it.
> Now ... How do I get all the tape residue off my mouse ??


Good work Noyb - I gave her clothes a little more color and smoothed out her face..

http://www.pixpond.com/1/10zdmdf.jpg  F11 for full screen


----------



## hewee

Great work you did on that Noyb.

Get clearskinFx for free.

http://www.mediachance.com/digicam/cleanskin.htm


----------



## kidcnote

hewee said:


> Great work you did on that Noyb.
> 
> Get clearskinFx for free.
> 
> http://www.mediachance.com/digicam/cleanskin.htm


Hey, nice find on the clear skin.. Hello clear skin, goodbye Neat Image (They want $$$ now )


----------



## Noyb

I always have questions when restoring/fixing photos .... How far to go with it ??
There's a point where it starts looking fake ... Where is that ??
I tend to try to make it look like it did when in originally popped outa the camera... What did that look like ???

So ... I usually stop early before I break it.
That fact that there's less work in this philosophy ... Has nothing to do with my decision...
You believe that don't you ??


----------



## kidcnote

Noyb said:


> I always have questions when restoring/fixing photos .... How far to go with it ??
> There's a point where it starts looking fake ... Where is that ??


Ummm, good question. But you can imagine that Hollywood retouches every photo or film of any star. If you saw them when they first wake up, you wouldn't recognise half of them  Retouching doesn't mean going so far as to make them look like wax  just improving a little on whats already there..


----------



## Noyb

I will fix Pimples, Runny noses, Wrinkles and fix a bad Hairdo .. That may have been in the "Original"
I've found that Women appreciate that ... Don't know why.
I was worried that a 300dpi would come along ... And ruin all my work.

Seriously ... I took note of the "Clear Skin" ... and will look into it. Thanks.


----------



## Noyb

Speaking of Original restorations &#8230; while waiting on a 300DPI ...
Here&#8217;s some showing my umpteenth Grandpa taken in the early 1700s.
He was a &#8220;Winzer&#8221;, the honored profession of wine maker at that time.
Here he is - Working in his Vineyard overlooking his home in Ungstein Germany.
And another, showing Konrad bringing the wine home for dinner &#8230; some assembly required.


----------



## hewee

kidcnote said:


> Hey, nice find on the clear skin.. Hello clear skin, goodbye Neat Image (They want $$$ now )


I got the PhotoBrush http://www.mediachance.com/pbrush/index.html that comes with most of these free tools you can get here http://www.mediachance.com/digicam/index.html but they work better because you get your undo and you can get to all of the tools from within one program.

Like Free DCE (Digital Camera Enhancer) is one great program so get it.
http://www.mediachance.com/digicam/enhancer.htm


----------



## ymfoster

Thanks for those links Harry,

I've downloaded quite a few of them 

Here is my restoration on Juanodaxis wife's pic, I tried to leave it close to the original look


----------



## telecom69

Superb job YM compared with the photo in post 828 you did an oustanding job keeping the photo as original  :up:


----------



## ymfoster

Thanks telecom69  

Yes it looked like it had been in someone's wallet for ages


----------



## hewee

Your welcome YM. Not bad but I think that lots of white is missing. Like the frame edge and parts of her shirt were white and maybe even other colors are not just right because of dirt and or smoke coating on the picture. 

Maybe you can take a damp cloth that is almost dry and try and clean it. I would test doing so on the very edge of the picture where the frame is at. Use one that is very soft too and use a light touch.


----------



## ymfoster

hewee said:


> Your welcome YM. Not bad but I think that lots of white is missing. Like the frame edge and parts of her shirt were white and maybe even other colors are not just right because of dirt and or smoke coating on the picture.
> 
> Maybe you can take a damp cloth that is almost dry and try and clean it. I would test doing so on the very edge of the picture where the frame is at. Use one that is very soft too and use a light touch.


Thanks for that Harry, 

I have left it looking a bit aged so he can bring it up to what he wants,
I mainly got rid of most of the stains with the clone tool, the rest should be fairly easy & give him something to add to the project


----------



## telecom69

*Here is my restoration on Juanodaxis wife's pic, I tried to leave it close to the original look  *As YM says she kept it close to the original which is at post 828,and if you look at post 828 you will see what an oustanding job she has done,its not meant to be a complete reworking of the photo,(lets not forget its over 30 years old) its a very efficient clean up of the posted photo ....I think its a great effort :up:


----------



## ymfoster

telecom69 said:


> *Here is my restoration on Juanodaxis wife's pic, I tried to leave it close to the original look  *As YM says she kept it close to the original which is at post 828,and if you look at post 828 you will see what an oustanding job she has done,its not meant to be a complete reworking of the photo,(lets not forget its over 30 years old) its a very efficient clean up of the posted photo ....I think its a great effort :up:


Thanks telecom69,  
It's ok, Harry is always helpful & usually gives a little more advice if needed,
so I don't mind in the least


----------



## hewee

I wonder if recolored woud help out YM. 
I think if the image is color to start with you have to mark around with that white mark so it does not change the other parts to a B&W.


----------



## ymfoster

hewee said:


> I wonder if recolored woud help out YM.
> I think if the image is color to start with you have to mark around with that white mark so it does not change the other parts to a B&W.


Recoloured is very intensive if you want to alter one colour on a coloured photo you have to mark every other colour so it won't bleed, ...... I did change some of the yellow stained white flowers to cream to match the change in tone to the pink so that if it was lightened it would tone in better, but I thought he could make it as light as he wanted, I just did the repair work mainly, ..... if I wanted to change a small area I'd use my PSP I think


----------



## hewee

Ok YM I know it takes a lot of work marking every thing. Sure make you want a tablet with a pen because that would make it many times more easy.


----------



## ymfoster

Yes if you mark the eye colour & the whites, you can still get a bit of bleed over in the eyelids if you don't mark them close enough to the edge, then you have to go back through eack sequence to get to that one & alter it or start all over again,  & matching the previous colour can be very time consuming also


----------



## Noyb

It's my theory (FWIW) that as pictures get older (or dirty) ... the black shift toward gray along with the whites ... or the picture colors "shrink"

I took YM's latest, and pressed the AutoColor button in Photoshop.
This essentially readjusted (stretched) the red, blue and green color channels (independantly) back to the full Black and White levels.

Maybe the photography was also lacking a little, back then ... and it looked "shrunk" originally ... You think ???

Just my 2 cents worth (before Taxes)


----------



## kidcnote

hewee said:


> Ok YM I know it takes a lot of work marking every thing. Sure make you want a tablet with a pen because that would make it many times more easy.


http://i2.tinypic.com/sbo70n.jpg

http://tinyurl.com/pdl63


----------



## ymfoster

Noyb said:


> It's my theory (FWIW) that as pictures get older (or dirty) ... the black shift toward gray along with the whites ... or the picture colors "shrink"
> 
> I took YM's latest, and pressed the AutoColor button in Photoshop.
> This essentially readjusted (stretched) the red, blue and green color channels (independantly) back to the full Black and White levels.
> 
> Maybe the photography was also lacking a little, back then ... and it looked "shrunk" originally ... You think ???
> 
> Just my 2 cents worth (before Taxes)


That looks quite an improvement Noyb,

I don't know a great deal about the finer points of these programmes,
I just use the easier adjustments until I'm fairly happy with it, I'm just an amateur at photography with a bit of an eye for using the clone tool,  
I think the early photos weren't very good just taken with our simple cheap cameras, but they were better than nothing. It's just amazing how we can restore them digitally now.

Thanks for your very helpful advice also, it's much appreciated


----------



## ymfoster

Thanks for those links kidcnote


----------



## hewee

Yes things can take up a lot of time YM. 
Now here is where layers can help you out.
Say your only having trouble getting one part of the image right but the rest of it is ok.
Well save it and then just work on that one part and don't worry about the color on the rest of it.
Now take it into your other image program and layer it on top of each other and erase out all but that one part you just just did. Be sure ti lock the layers so they don't move on you.


----------



## ymfoster

Thanks Harry for those tips,  
I've saved that post for when I try out the Layers, I really must have a go & stop procrastinating  ..... I'm such a creature of habit  

Thanks for your helpful hints :up:


----------



## hewee

Your welcome YM.


----------



## donhammond

I thought I would take a stab at this photo too!
I used Paint Shop Pro 7, using the clone tool, the smudge tool, and the soften tool. Then I used Color Pilot to whiten where necessary.


----------



## Juanodaxis

I just come back from my brake in Spain, and I'm gob smacked by looking at the response in this.
Some very helpful hints in here.
I am very very grateful, but I'm still gonna try this one out my self, just for the challenge.
Thanks guys.
Juan.
Edit: Forgot to say, you lot just wined me some brownie points with my missus


----------



## hewee

Nice job there Don.


----------



## donhammond

Thanks hewee!


----------



## hewee

Your welcome Don. Like to see you around more so keep posting.


----------



## Skivvywaver

donhammond72 said:


> I thought I would take a stab at this photo too!
> I used Paint Shop Pro 7, using the clone tool, the smudge tool, and the soften tool. Then I used Color Pilot to whiten where necessary.


 Get lost freak. You think you can just walk back and nobody will notice? I noticed and I was especially hurt by your BS. Go to hell.


----------



## hewee

Don was wrong in doing what he did but Scott what happen also happen around the same time you had your lost and you know we all feel for you. But please don't let what Don did get to you so bad because it onlu hurts you.


----------



## Skivvywaver

You are right Hewee and I was wrong. I shouldn't have posted what I posted but I generally say what is on my mind. I said it and I apologize to the forum for saying it.

I will not post anything derogatory to Don again. I will just have nothing to do with him.

Again, my apologies. :up:


----------



## hewee

It is ok Scott and having nothing to do with Don is best for you. I know how what all happen hit you so hard. You just take good care ok.


----------



## martyb32

Can someone please repair these photo's, i have tried but i'm hopeless.


----------



## Guyzer

For free?  
Here's my shot at the first one.
If you want the full size version just PM me your e-mail addy and I'll send it.


----------



## [email protected]

If you e-mail me the photo scanned in larger. You can print it if you like. PM me


----------



## [email protected]

I wish I came across this thread earlier. It takes time off my clock.


----------



## MightyQueenC

PM sent, Doc and ThanQ


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Martyb, 

Here's a few of my efforts ....


----------



## martyb32

Well done, you did really well there.
My mum will be so happy with the result's.
Thank you.
Marty.


----------



## donhammond

I had to take a stab at it too!!


----------



## vreyens

Nice work Don.
Barry


----------



## donhammond

Thanks Barry!


----------



## hewee

Nice work Don.


----------



## donhammond

Thanks Harry


----------



## hewee

Your so welcome


----------



## ymfoster

Looking good


----------



## martyb32

Thank's very much Don.
My mum is very impressed.


----------



## donhammond

You are very welcome martyb32....


----------



## jammar190

Hi, I had taken this photo with a cellphone..bad idea =[. I was wondering if the face could be touched up where it doesn't blend in so much with the outside surrounding. Taking the pic with the cellphone brightened everything up!! And is it possible to cover the ear with hair?

http://img64.imageshack.us/img64/1020/picture0304dp.jpg


----------



## kidcnote

jammar190 said:


> Hi, I had taken this photo with a cellphone..bad idea =[. I was wondering if the face could be touched up where it doesn't blend in so much with the outside surrounding. Taking the pic with the cellphone brightened everything up!! And is it possible to cover the ear with hair?
> 
> http://img64.imageshack.us/img64/1020/picture0304dp.jpg


http://i2.tinypic.com/ve7jb9.jpg


----------



## Noyb

My try... BOY - you gotta be fast around here


----------



## jammar190

Wow, thats great! The quality is definitely ALOT better, thanks so much


----------



## kidcnote

jammar190 said:


> Wow, thats great! The quality is definitely ALOT better, thanks so much


Your welcome..Went back and gave the clothes a little more color  and smoothed out the face just a tad..


----------



## donhammond

Here is my attempt...


----------



## pblju

this is a photo my mother-in-law wanted copies of, I have seen where some of you have taken wrinkles out, could you help with this one and tell me what you are using to do this?

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v354/skyryder/steve2.jpg


----------



## Noyb

Any chance that you can rescan this one at a higher resolution ?
There's not much to work with.
I'm using Adobe Photoshop CS2 , But Photoshop Elements can do the same thing.


----------



## pblju

truly amazing! Let me see what I can do...and THANKS!


----------



## Noyb

I think this is a small picture ... I'd like a scan of 600 ppi (or more) if possible.


----------



## pblju

will this work?


----------



## donhammond

this is with Paint Shop Pro 7


----------



## pblju

or perhaps this


----------



## pblju

compared to what I had these are great. Made some prints and look real good, I'm sure my mother-in-law would give you a hug! Thanks NOYB and Don


----------



## Noyb

The Image is 500 pixels wide.
When Cropped to the picture ... it is ~400 pixels wide.

I'd like at least 2 times as much ... maybe 4 times if possible.
What did you scan it at .... and do you want to print it ??


----------



## Noyb

pblju said:


> compared to what I had these are great. Made some prints and look real good, I'm sure my mother-in-law would give you a hug! Thanks NOYB and Don


There's NO way that can make a good print ... unless you're making postage stamps.

Before I get to it ... is there a bigger one coming ???

EDIT ... whoops, can't keep up with the replys.


----------



## pblju

made a 3x5, I mean, it's an old photo, and really did look good as to what we had


----------



## Noyb

Good morning pblju, I see you were up late last nite.
May I ask, What Program are you viewing and printing with ???

I played with your Latest, It will print a 4x6 at about 130 dpi.
This should make a reasonable Print at that size.

I tend to stop short of making repairs .. out of fear that it'll start looking fake.
Don Hammond seems to have a good eye for that last touch ... wanna give it a try Don ?


----------



## pblju

Hello noyb, and thanks for the latest. As far as what I have or use, it isn't much, haven't gotten that in depth with pic fixin', but it is starting to look more interesting.
I just have Photo Impressions 4, and an EpsonStylus Photo 820 printer, same stuff I had when I got the puter. Does what I need, but I'm thinking I may be starting to need "more".


----------



## Noyb

If you have any changes you'd like made on the photo ... Just ask.

Took a look at the Photo Impressions home page and it didn't look like it'd do much like Don and I are doing.

I might suggest starting with the freeware Irfanview.
http://www.download.com/IrfanView/3000-2192_4-10491149.html?tag=lst-0-1

Irfanview a very good replacement for Windows Image n Fax viewer... and is quite popular here at TSguy.
It is a very good and fast Image Viewer ... does some basic (everyday) editing ... and has some good printer options.

To do the more advaced editing that we are doing here will take a program like Adobe Photoshop Elements of Paint Shop Pro ... and some learning time.

Wonder where Don is ??? .... He usually jumps on these.
Hope the latest makes a better print.


----------



## donhammond

There was a free download of Paint Shop Pro, but it is gone now. I have the full paid version which I have added many filters.


----------



## pblju

"Took a look at the Photo Impressions home page and it didn't look like it'd do much like Don and I are doing"

You got that right! Think I will look at some stuff you guys use...Great job again there Don!
Thanks you guys


----------



## Noyb

Then let me suggest … Start with Irfanview.
It's only a 900kb download … but don't let that fool you.
It can crop, resize, rotate, adjust brightness/contrast, Convert file types … and the list goes on.
It's very fast and you don't have to wait on the progam to start up.

See here for some tips on setting it up initially…
http://2noyb.home.insightbb.com/

Then start shopping for a sale on Adobe Photoshop Elements 4.0
If you have a Camera - it some really nice one button picture "fix it" tools.

It also has all the Editing tools I was using and a bunch more.
I think it can be found at discount places for $79 and I've seen it on sale for as low as $59.

Irfanview is my computers default viewer and editor, then when I need "More Power".. As Tim the Tool Man would say ... 
I turn on Photoshop.

Hey Don … you gotta list of those filters ??


----------



## donhammond

Noyb said:


> Hey Don  you gotta list of those filters ??


I sure do Noyb! I think this is most of them except for a few stand alone filters.

Aetherize
Almathera
Andromeda
Auto FX
Axion Glow
Blade Pro
Camouflage
Color Rave
Cryptology
dsb Flux
Ecosse
Eye Candy 3.0
Eye Candy 4000
Fantastic Machine
Feathergif
Filters Unlimited
Flaming Pear
Flexify
Flood
Glitterato
Graphics Plus
Harrys Filters
Hue and Cry
India Ink
Jama 3D
Kodak
Lacquer
Linar Cell
Master Blaster
Mirror Rave
Melancholytron
Night Vision
Nirvana
Panfire
Panopticum
Primus
Ravers
Snowflake
Super Blade Pro
Tachyon
Trans Line
Trans Tone
Unplugged Filters
VDL Adrenaline
Video Rave
Virtual Painter
Vitriol
Xenofex
Zephyr


----------



## Noyb

I recognize a couple of those filters ... going to have to research the others.
for pblju's info ... I think most of them will plug into Photoshop.
Did you use any of them on Steve's Photo ?
ThankQ


----------



## donhammond

Noyb said:


> I recognize a couple of those filters ... going to have to research the others.
> for pblju's info ... I think most of them will plug into Photoshop.
> Did you use any of them on Steve's Photo ?
> ThankQ


Actually, I used the basic soften, smudge, lightness up and lightness down, color to target (for eyes and teeth), along with brightness and contrast adjustments. I also used the sharpen tool different places.


----------



## hewee

Lots of filters Don. I got some of those and know of some of the other and then you got a lot I never heard of.

You got any good plug-in manager?


----------



## donhammond

I have never used a plug-in manager, but I have lots of filters that I don't use and should take some back out.


----------



## hewee

I don't use one either but only found one that was free so tried it out and it was not much use so don't have it anymore. There are other but they cost and who knows if they are any better. 
Same here I have a lot of plugins too and that was why I tried a plug-in manager. 
I make folders to keep mine in so I can pick what folders to load.

Just that on some plug-ins you have only have the one file but it has say 12 filter effects but you one want one of them. That is what I like to be able to get control of so I can only have the 1 out of 12 load.


----------



## deepdiver01

Another great filter I use with Photoshop is Sinedots2 from DragonFly. It is free. (The sweeping b/g on Adobe reader 6 is a sinedot)

http://www.philipp-spoeth.de/aftereffects/sinedots2.php

As most of the other filters that were mentioned also work for me on P/shop, (.8bf extension in P/shop). I guess it will work on the other progs as well.


----------



## hewee

That is a .aex extension. Ok says AfterFx version only for now.

Yes I know almost all .8bf extension work in any image program. 
He hee even had a Program demo that had the plug-ins with it but I copied out the files from the installed folder and got to keep using it after the 30 days. Then later I got another image program and it had the same plugin but I paid for it.


----------



## deepdiver01

Thats wierd.

I put it on the other month and it loaded a .8bf plug in into P/shop.

Will have a look around My Computer and see if it has loaded a prog as well.

Have copied and zipped the 8bf pugin and attached it here.

See if it works on it's own.

Soon.


----------



## hewee

Yea it is wierd but your works 

Thanks deepdiver01.


----------



## deepdiver01

:up:


----------



## hewee

Don't know just what use I have for that plug-in deepdiver01 but thangs all the same.


----------



## blsemon

You have been doing some fantastic recovering. I have many old pictures and would like to know what process you are using....


----------



## donhammond

blsemon said:


> You have been doing some fantastic recovering. I have many old pictures and would like to know what process you are using....


I don't have any idea who you are refering to, because there are many people here doing restorations. The program I like to use the most is Paint Shop Pro 7. It has many features that can be used, depending on what you are trying to correct. 
If you have any other questions, feel free to ask away. This is a great place to gather lots of information.:up:


----------



## blsemon

Can someone do something to correct the glare in the attachment?


----------



## Noyb

I would suggest looking for a sale on Adobe Photoshop Elements 4.0 ... because I'm familiar with it.

About the Glare ... Race you Don


----------



## blsemon

DonHamond71
I guess I was addressing anyone who was on the previous threads. I have been hoping to fix the picture of "Geo's relatives" with no success...
I am VERY new at this option and was actually looking for a method to convert all my old audio tapes to cd's when I happened onto this site..


----------



## Noyb

blsemon said:


> ... was actually looking for a method to convert all my old audio tapes to cd's when I happened onto this site..


http://audacity.sourceforge.net/


----------



## Noyb

Don's much better at this than I am .... I wonder where he went.
This is going to take some redrawing for the face details.

Have you looked into Audacity ?


----------



## donhammond

Ok Noyb! Here is my attempt. It sure is a challenge.


----------



## ymfoster

Here's my effort


----------



## blsemon

Thanks to all you guys who helped with the pic of Georges Relatives. Good work.....


----------



## jrom727

Is it possible to fix the "eyes" on these pics? 

http://f5.putfile.com/6/15223205484.jpg
http://f5.putfile.com/6/15223200983.jpg


----------



## donhammond

Here is my attempt.


----------



## t bone

i gave it a shot


----------



## ymfoster

And mine


----------



## ymfoster

Well it looks like he didn't come back 

Here's a good restoration programme for newsprint photos etc.
http://www.imagenomic.com/download.asp


----------



## ymfoster

Forgot to mention that it's a Photoshop plugin


----------



## blsemon

Thanks for the cue to Audacity. It works great. Not to sure about the picture, will give it some thought.....
Thanks again.


----------



## ymfoster

Here's a colorizing programme for those interested 

http://www.redsofts.com/softdownload/635/29947/AKVIS_Coloriage.html


----------



## ymfoster

ymfoster said:


> Forgot to mention that it's a Photoshop plugin


There is also a 'Community Edition' stand alone programme at the bottom of the download page


----------



## hewee

So the colorizing programme is a plugin?


----------



## ymfoster

hewee said:


> So the colorizing programme is a plugin?


It was the Noiseware programme Harry, 

depends which application you choose I think, .... I downloaded the 'community' version & it works fine on its own.

The colorizing programme looks a similar format to the 'Recolored' one you tried previously & it looks to be a free version there also, as I clicked on it & it started downloading, but I didn't let it complete the download as I still have the Recolored one & this one was about 5mb


----------



## hewee

Well the link above go and starts a download for AKVIS Coloriage 2.0.
Seem nice but it is only good for 10 days.


----------



## ymfoster

Sorry about that Harry  
foiled again, you don't get much for free these days it seems


----------



## hewee

That's ok YM. I uninstalled it and then had to delete more folders and files it left and clean the registry.


----------



## ymfoster

What a hassle Harry,  
sorry it was all that trouble for nothing


----------



## hewee

That's ok YM.

I like the other coloring program better but the time ran out on it too.
What was the link to that program because I forgot and I deleted the folder I had it in.


----------



## ymfoster

I think this is their present download site for Recolored Harry 

http://www.recolored.com/download.php

PS ... I did a Google search for Recolored 0.7.1.0 (the version I have)
& found this site, it takes a while for the page to load & there's a long list to go through, you may be lucky ..... not sure of the site though

http://news.swzone.it/index_all.php?page=2


----------



## hewee

Thanks YM. 

Darn it says time expired.


----------



## ymfoster

hewee said:


> Thanks YM.
> 
> Darn it says time expired.


You're not having much luck with that one 

http://www.photo-freeware.net/recolored.php

There may be one here also .... it was in the Google search ...

http://www.benchmark.co.yu/forum/showthread.php?t=80356&page=7


----------



## hewee

Big list of software but if you was showing me the recolored they have there it is the install version 1 so not going to install it because I have the zip versions and it knows it was on my PC and time ran out so it has gotten in my registry someplace.


----------



## ymfoster

Yes I just realized that Harry,
but I've just downloaded the Freeware one that I PM'd you about & it is the same version I have with the name 'Recolored Beta' & not exe, so it may work for you this time  ........ also another site 

http://www.filecloud.com/files/file.php?file_id=2761


----------



## Oceana908

I am hoping someone could help me to make the dog's eyes the correct colour, (brown).
Is it easy to do?


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Oceana908, 

I use Paint Shop Pro 7, ...... I went to 'Effects' then 'Enhance' then 'Red Eye Removal' & chose animal eyes then followed instructions.

You need a 'Paint' or 'Photo' editing programme to do the corrections,

Hope this helps,

Yvonne


----------



## KMW

Got him. Hope it's suitable. 
That's a colorful dog you have there, nice shades of brown :up: 
I don't like the automatic red eye removers such as Ym mentioned, sorry Yvonne , they seem to me to take some of the life out of the picture, I use the gimp for windows and do it the slow way  

wanna see something funny, open both pictures and click from one to another, looks like the dog is looking up and down, 

have also enlarged the photo and saved it as a tiff, sent you a private message oceania


----------



## ymfoster

That's a great improvement Kev,  
don't apologise, you can always teach an old dog new tricks 



KMW said:


> wanna see something funny, open both pictures and click from one to another, looks like the dog is looking up and down,


You're half way to making him/her into a blinking animation


----------



## KMW

lol, get to bed you, it must be 1 am over east, sheesh


----------



## ymfoster

KMW said:


> lol, get to bed you, it must be 1 am over east, sheesh


It's only 12.40  ..... the other two are watching the soccer, & I'm waiting for the bed to warm up, (with bleary eyes)  .... is your blanket on then


----------



## KMW

blanket, don't have one of those things, I just go and shiver till the bed warms up  

speaking of which, night everyone.


----------



## ymfoster

KMW said:


> blanket, don't have one of those things, I just go and shiver till the bed warms up
> 
> speaking of which, night everyone.


Night Kev


----------



## Oceana908

Thanks to you both, Yvonne and KMW, they look great. It is my sister-in law's dog and just recently she had to go into hospital for a major operation and I took a series of photos but only a couple did the right thing and didn't have the green eye! Also he just wouldn't sit still unless she held him! Anyway I printed off about nine small wallet size ones for her so she could have them with her in hospital but I would like to do a couple decent ones for her now she is home again. And he does look like he is looking up and down, very funny...lol...


----------



## Oceana908

I know this is the repair workshop but I thought you might like to see the one photo I got of him with normal eyes, he was hiding from me behind a pot plant!


----------



## Noyb

KMW said:


> ...wanna see something funny, open both pictures and click from one to another ....


----------



## Oceana908

lmao!!!.....noyb.....really funny


----------



## poochee

What a cute dog!


----------



## KMW

yep, that's another way to do it


----------



## ymfoster

Noyb that's a blinking achievement  


Oceana he looks cute in hiding,  
our neighbour's cat hates the flash


----------



## Noyb

I don't think this is any better, But here's my attempt to fix the Green Eyed monster


----------



## hewee

ymfoster said:


> Yes I just realized that Harry,
> but I've just downloaded the Freeware one that I PM'd you about & it is the same version I have with the name 'Recolored Beta' & not exe, so it may work for you this time  ........ also another site
> 
> http://www.filecloud.com/files/file.php?file_id=2761


This one say beta has expired.


----------



## hewee

Cute dogs


----------



## ymfoster

hewee said:


> This one say beta has expired.


Sorry you're having no luck Harry, 
is there a way you can delete the memory of the old version ?
I noticed once I'd downloaded these files there's an exe extension on them also.

Another site if anyone's interested for Recolored 070

http://www.addict3d.org/index.php?page=autodownload&ID=4348


----------



## hewee

No it has the info some place in the registry so nothing I can do and can't ask for help because TSG says no.  No big deal but that newer version I tried before after the beta version time ran out I could not even get it to open for some reason.


----------



## ymfoster

hewee said:


> No it has the info some place in the registry so nothing I can do and can't ask for help because TSG says no.  No big deal but that newer version I tried before after the beta version time ran out I could not even get it to open for some reason.


That's a pity Harry, 
so apart from a fresh re-instal of Windows you're stuck,  
never mind something might pop up eventually


----------



## hewee

He hee you got that right YM. There beta time ran out so I want to try out the first Non-beta or good version and the program will not even open. Got a error before I think but forget. 
Just got a version from there own web site and I don't get any error but window that pops- up and says in the menu bar "key expire" and that window does not even show up right.
I looks like just code for a web page.


----------



## ymfoster

That's a weird looking page Harry,  

That version 070 I mentioned Yahoo failed the e-mail for taking too long  
hope the other one works ok now, fingers crossed


----------



## hewee

Nope I get a error on that version.

Date 06/19/2006 Time 23:38
RECOLORED caused an invalid page fault in
module RECOLORED.EXE at 018f:005af085.
Registers:
EAX=00000000 CS=018f EIP=005af085 EFLGS=00010206
EBX=00940000 SS=0197 ESP=00a4fe14 EBP=00a4ff78
ECX=839941d0 DS=0197 ESI=839941b0 FS=56f7
EDX=005af000 ES=0197 EDI=00000000 GS=0000
Bytes at CS:EIP:
8b 70 1c 8b 5e 08 59 89 59 14 51 ad 8b 40 08 89 
Stack dump:
005af000 00000246 00000000 839941b0 00a4ff78 00a4fe3c 00940000 83994210 839941d0 0050d800 bff8b560 00000000 839941b0 00940000 6f636552 65726f6c 

Anyone know how to understand these types of errors?

Because the 018f:005af085 stands out. Well the 018f: part stands out because most all the errors I have gotten over the years on this PC you see the 018f: part that the error is at.


----------



## telecom69

I have quite a few photos like the one below that are part of the original photo and I find the remaining background a bit annoying,what I would like to do with photos of this type is to know how to remove the background and replace it with something different,for instance perhaps just a tinted plain one,is it difficult to do? I have Adobe Photoshop and elements as my editors ...could someone please give me an idea how to do this please bearing in mind Im something of an old codger


----------



## Oceana908

Thank you to everyone who fixed Nikki's photo, I am sure she will be happy with all of them Great work all of you.


----------



## hewee

Shoot pictures on a blue screen telecom69. 

Seen it for sell over at Ulead but can find it now.

Ok I found it. Ulead Chroma-Key Cloth. http://www.ulead.com/vs/plugin.htm

But let me see what I can do.


----------



## hewee

telecom69,

Can you upload a better uncompress full size image?

http://www.filegone.com/

You can upload the bigger file here and then we can dowload it from the link you post.


----------



## ymfoster

hewee said:


> Nope I get a error on that version.
> 
> Because the 018f:005af085 stands out. Well the 018f: part stands out because most all the errors I have gotten over the years on this PC you see the 018f: part that the error is at.


I hope you can get some clue on the errors from the forum elsewhere Harry


----------



## xgerryx

telecom69 said:


> I have quite a few photos like the one below that are part of the original photo and I find the remaining background a bit annoying,what I would like to do with photos of this type is to know how to remove the background and replace it with something different,for instance perhaps just a tinted plain one,is it difficult to do? I have Adobe Photoshop and elements as my editors ...could someone please give me an idea how to do this please bearing in mind Im something of an old codger


Hi Telecom

Here is a basic instruction just get you started.

Open the image in elements.

Create a new image roughly the same size or bigger than the image you a working on. 
Build your desired background with bucket fill, bush tools or another image. You might like to experiment with this as there are a lot of options.

Go back to your origional image and magnify the image to workable size that suits you. Usually the bigger the better.

Select the Lasso tool, right click it and you will see 3 options. 
For a start select the polygonal lasso tool and carefully trace the the object or in your case the baby.
Set feather in tools options bar to about 3

Click edit up there in the menu bar then copy.
Now go back to the new image with your background that you created. Click edit and then paste. Select the move tool to position the baby were you want him.

Now go to file in the menu bar and save as. Theres a lot more to it but that should get you going.


----------



## Noyb

If something like attached is what youre looking for, maybe thisll be a little easier to do in either Photoshop.
I see some flying hair that can be really tricky to work with and make it look right.

Press CRTL + J (twice)
Thisll make two new layers .. copies of the first layer.
Select the third layer and make it the only visible layer.
Using the erase tool with a feathered brush .. erase the background up to but not including the Baby.
Now select layer 2 .. and make it visible.

Using FILTER > BLUR > GAUSIAN .. blur Layer 2 to your liking.

You can now go back to Layer 3 .. and using the erase tool, or the blur tool, and touch up the edges.
I usually keep a copy of the original on layer 1 in case I goof somewhere.


----------



## wilson44512

heres one u mite use
http://www.my-photoshop.com/bydesign/id-tutorials/bgchange.html


----------



## wilson44512

hope you dont mind me using your pic. just wanted to show you how easy it is to work with photoshop. im just a learner to. an i just use PS 7 put its fun to learn


----------



## telecom69

wilson44512 said:


> hope you dont mind me using your pic. just wanted to show you how easy it is to work with photoshop. im just a learner to. an i just use PS 7 put its fun to learn


I dont mind in the least :up: thats exactly the sort of thing I want to do,to get rid of annoying backgrounds that are the product of cropping larger photos thank you so much for your input


----------



## telecom69

Many many thanks to all who have replied :up: at least I now have some idea where to start,I can do most basic editing but have never been able to grasp how to tackle backgrounds and I have so many photos of grandchildren/great grandchildren than can be improved by removing annoying backgrounds ....knowing how to go about starting was always the problem  Goodday/Goodnight (whichever applies) to all of you


----------



## Noyb

I think the easiest way it to make a copy of the Layer ... CRT+J .
Then start erasing what you don't want.

There are some keyboard shortcuts that makes this easy.

You can zoom way in for accuracy ... then press n hold the space bar (temporarily) to invoke the hand tool so you can reposition your work for more erasing.

If you click on a spot to erase  then hold the Shift key . Then click again ... 
you will erase a line between the two clicks.
And  You can hold the Shift key down  and keep on clicking.

Once you erase a small and accurate path round the object to cut out ...
erasing the rest is easy using the bracket keys [ ] to adjust the brush size.

Now all you have to do is add a background layer and put it below the object you cut out

"Easy" is all in the keyboard shortcuts ... they work for about any tool.


----------



## telecom69

Many thanks for your input Noyb :up: much appreciated


----------



## RSM123

Some links to sites offering tutorials on the use of Photoshop :

http://www.purephotoshop.com/browse/10/0/Photoshop

http://www.planetphotoshop.com/tutorials.html

http://www.photoshopcafe.com/tutorials.htm

http://pstutorialsblog.com/

http://www.sketchpad.net/photoshp.htm

http://www.photoshopsupport.com/

http://myjanee.home.insightbb.com/tutorials.htm

http://www.handson.nu/

http://www.photoshop101.com/

http://www.psworkshop.net/

http://tutorialoutpost.com/

http://www.pegaweb.com/tutorials/web-design-and-adobe-photoshop-tutorials.htm

===

All links working as of today.

None require registration to access the tutorials.

No popups seen, though some have side banners.

Some pages can be slow to load for those on dialup as they use screenshots of each stage of the process they are describing.


----------



## telecom69

Great stuff *RSM123* :up: Many thanks for posting these links they will be of great help to me  ....


----------



## Space Cowboy

Can anyone fix this old scan?

1977

Thanks


----------



## Noyb

How's this ???
Is that a space ship I see in the background ?


----------



## Space Cowboy

Noyb said:


> How's this ???
> Is that a space ship I see in the background ?


I think so Noyb 

Thanks


----------



## Noyb

If you want a better one, Email me a higher resolution scan ... Like ~ 300 dpi.


----------



## Space Cowboy

Noyb said:


> If you want a better one, Email me a higher resolution scan ... Like ~ 300 dpi.


thanks Nyob .. but can't

Mom just emailed that to me this morning and her scanner is a old POS


----------



## hewee

You got the one back from me in the email.


----------



## Knotbored

try (free) Picasa2 program/ tuning/ nuetral color picker/
use the eyedropper over any white/grey portion of picture and poof-the hazy (usually blue) over-color disapears.-The affect is reversable after printing a copy.


----------



## hewee

I hear that the new Picasa has "cool web search" on it. 
Get FastStone Image Viewer.

http://www.faststone.org/FSViewerDetail.htm

See the 2.5 version link on the right side.


----------



## xgerryx

hewee said:


> I hear that the new Picasa has "cool web search" on it.


Where did you hear that Hewee


----------



## hewee

Rhett said it.



> I have had picasa, after reading this thread, I went to update it.. got a CCW (cool web search) warning from BI defender... no thanks, I have LOTS of image programs, I'm not playing with this one !


So maybe newer version have changed. 

I have the older version and it's ok.

May want to read more.

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&q=picasa+spyware

Hard to say from reading if it has spyware or not. Some say yes and others say no.


----------



## xgerryx

Thanks for the link Hewee :up:


----------



## hewee

Your welcome xgerryx.

Guess you can see what others say here too.

http://groups.google.com/group/picasa


----------



## xgerryx

Without looking to deep I can't see anything with any substance proving picasa has spyware.

I wonder if its just a bunch of google bashers


----------



## hewee

Well rhett I trust but it could be that he just happen to get something on his PC right before he started the install.


----------



## Gabriel

Hi Can anyone help me fix this photo I scanned in of my kids when they were little. I have it in a larger 1 MB size, but don't think that will load up to the site here.. Thanks in advance


----------



## wilson44512

what do you want done to it? plus is that how it look from the original pic. before you scanned it? with the lines in it?


----------



## Gabriel

No... The lines weren't in it. On the 1MB one they don't show up as well either. When I resized it they were there. I don't know why. The original is clearer, and a little lighter. Is there any way to repair this, do you think


----------



## hewee

Use one of these to upload the full uncompress image.
Maybe rescan it and save it in a better format. PNG is smaller and better then jpg too but not as big as .bmp so save it as a .png. 
It may save the image at 1.2 to 1.5 MB or so but that is ok and it will be better to work on and try to fix.

http://storeandserve.com/

http://www.zupload.com/

http://beta.yousendit.com/

http://rapidshare.de/

http://www.speedyshare.com/

http://www.bigupload.com/

Most all the site I posted you have to have a link to get to the download.
Also you don't even need to put any email address in the from or to.
Just upload the file or image. If you have more then one or lots of images then zip them up and upload just the one zip.
Once the file is uploaded you will get a link.
Copy the link and then email it to who you want.
Some will also have a 2nd link so you can use it to delete the file so your want to copy it but do not click on it till all who you want to download has done so.


----------



## ymfoster

I had a bit of a go at it Gabriel


----------



## Gabriel

Thanks so much you guys and gal....

Wow YM...that looks great...thanks so much...you even blended the dirt off the shoe....I owe you


----------



## xgerryx

Nice work Ym 
:up: :up: :up:


----------



## Noyb

I'm impressed .. How'd you clean up the faces ??
Thought I'd touch up the Color a bit ... and blur the background some more.


----------



## poochee

ymfoster said:


> I had a bit of a go at it Gabriel


Nice job YM.


----------



## Gabriel

OMG...They are both so good ...thanks so much


----------



## ymfoster

You're welcome Gabriel 


Thanks Gerry,  
& I hope you had a happy Birthday also


Thanks Noyb, 
I used the Noiseware programme I posted here a while back, then I used the clone tool to clean up a little more on some of the more predominent stripes, your touch up looks good too  


Thanks Poochee,


----------



## telecom69

ymfoster said:


> I had a bit of a go at it Gabriel
> 
> [
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> When I first saw that photo I thought pretty near impossible to clean that up very much, I reckoned without you YM  pretty impresive work congratulations :up:


----------



## xgerryx

Nice finishing job there Noyb, :up: :up: :up:



ymfoster said:


> & I hope you had a happy Birthday also


 Sure did, I had a few ph calls from Auzzie, a lot of my family live around and in Sydney. Good to catch up with them all even if they do back the wrong rugby team


----------



## hewee

You still see the lines so if you got a bigger and better scan it will be nice to have it to work with.

Free tools here.
http://www.mediachance.com/digicam/index.html

They all come with Photo-Brush or standalone.
Good ones are...
Free DCE (Digital Camera Enhancer)
ClearSkinFX


----------



## ymfoster

xgerryx said:


> Sure did, I had a few ph calls from Auzzie, a lot of my family live around and in Sydney. Good to catch up with them all even if they do back the wrong rugby team


That's good Gerry,  
I think they can be a bit one-eyed when it comes to their team


----------



## Oceana908

I know the best option would be to take the photo from a different angle to cut out the power pole and lines but if that isn't possible, is it possible to remove the line and pole from the photo?


----------



## xgerryx

Oceana908 said:


> is it possible to remove the line and pole from the photo?


That would be easily done with clone tools. What program are you using?


----------



## Moby

Here's one.


----------



## Guyzer

Here's the other one.


----------



## Oceana908

Thank you very much Moby and Wimpy
I haven't tried to do anything like removing something in the middle of a picture. I only have an older version of Photo Impact (4) and the editing program which came with my camera PhotoStudio 5.5. Recently Gimp 2 arrived on a PC User disc but I haven't loaded that on to my computer as yet because from what I have read it is fairly involved??
Thanks again


----------



## xgerryx

Oceana908 said:


> and the editing program which came with my camera PhotoStudio 5.5.


 Thats an excellent program to get you started. Open one of your photo's with photo studio and have a play with the clone tool from the toolbar and have a good play. It will surprise you how easy and how much fun it is.


----------



## Oceana908

Thanks Gerry, here is my first attempt...I can still see where I removed the pole but I guess it just takes time and patience to perfect it


----------



## Oceana908

Ha! I have done the other photo much better but I won't post it as it will get repetitive, but thanks for pushing me to have a go myself!


----------



## xgerryx

Good stuff Oceana,

For a first try you have done extremely well. A couple of helpful tips would be to magnify your work to a comfortable size and and experiment with brush size and opacity.

Feel free to ask if you need more help.


----------



## xgerryx

I hope this one doesn't give you nightmares but its really just a demo of what can be done just with the clone tool.


----------



## Guyzer

Dame Edna or whatever her / his name is scares the crap out of me.


----------



## Oceana908

OK well that is scary ...but very clever, how did you do that?


----------



## jmosmith

what program are y'all using to do this stuff!?


----------



## xgerryx

Wimpy369 said:


> Dame Edna or whatever her / his name is scares the crap out of me.


Does the same to me to Wimpy


----------



## xgerryx

jmosmith said:


> what program are y'all using to do this stuff!?


Photo Studio. It quite often comes bundled with camera or scanner software or you can buy it retail.
Nearly any photo edit program will enable you to do the same.


----------



## xgerryx

Oceana908 said:


> how did you do that?


Its actually very easy.

Once you have your background image opened in Photo Studio open another image (preferably not edna) and with the clone tool make your selection from the new image and clone it back on to your background image. 
In the above image I had set the transparency to about 20%, but you will need to experiment with that.


----------



## Oceana908

Thanks Gerry, do you have to do the image gradually? You can't transfer the whole image at once? Sorry very new to this


----------



## xgerryx

Oceana908 said:


> Thanks Gerry, do you have to do the image gradually? You can't transfer the whole image at once? Sorry very new to this


No apology necessary, this is what Tsg is all about. 

There are a number of ways you can do it. To transfer a part of the image at once the lasso tool would be a good choice. The best way to learn is to just get in there and have a good play. Let the little kid inside have the key to the toybox and go for it.

Here is a bit of a tutorial with the clone tool. See screen shot below:

1 select the clone tool
2 select the pups nose by holding down shift and left mouse click
3 adjust brush size and opacity. 
4 just left click and move your mouse around and see what happens. I had the opacity set to about 25%


----------



## Oceana908

Ahhh the penny is dropping, thanks what great fun I don't think my daughter would even know that you can do that! Something I can show her now


----------



## xgerryx

Cool,
Looking forward to seeing your future work

:up: :up: :up:


----------



## ymfoster

That looks great Oceana :up:


You make a great Tutor Gerry


----------



## Oceana908

Thanks Yvonne, I have had a bit more of a fiddle around and have sort of smoothed the edges to blend in more, just wish I had more time some days
And Gerry is a very good tutor, very helpful And with saying that, Gerry, is it possible with my program to get the green eye from a dog photo I posted back on post 954. Several people have already done it for me and I have printed it off but I was wondering if it is possible for future reference for me to do?


----------



## xgerryx

Oceana908 said:


> is it possible with my program to get the green eye from a dog photo I posted back on post 954.


Dogs green eye, especially when as bright as in #954 can be a little tricky. When they are that bright you have a blowout where the original info is missing. You can end up with eyes that look painted out.
I find sometimes the easiest way is to re-photograph the dogs eye with ambient light with no flash and then clone them or select them with the lasso tool and cut and paste them back in. Again practice is your best answer as what works with one image may not be as good in another.

The below image has some borrowed eyes.


----------



## xgerryx

ymfoster said:


> You make a great Tutor Gerry


You shouldn't say things like that YM  I might have to go out and get a bigger topay


----------



## poochee

Pics are looking good!!


----------



## KMW

xgerryx the eye surgeon now huh, getting busy again and you thought you were retired.
oh well a mans work is never done they say, no rest for the wic,,,, errr Good  

nah kidding again, nice set of eyes there gerry, a good idea. 
Though I bet your dog wondered what on earth you were up to borrowing his set. You did borrow them didn't you?  You are going to give them back ain't you  You're not going to leave him stumbling around in the dark are ya, How's he going to chase the cat now? How"s he going to fulfill the most interesting part of his day-chasing cars up takaka hill? By sound! Hope he's got good ears  The mailman will be happy though, dog won't even see him coming.


----------



## Oceana908

Thanks Gerry, I just thought it might have been easier, will leave the harder stuff to the experts and I guess re-taking the photos is the way to go


----------



## telecom69

xgerryx said:


> Dogs green eye, especially when as bright as in #954 can be a little tricky. When they are that bright you have a blowout where the original info is missing. You can end up with eyes that look painted out.
> I find sometimes the easiest way is to re-photograph the dogs eye with ambient light with no flash and then clone them or select them with the lasso tool and cut and paste them back in. Again practice is your best answer as what works with one image may not be as good in another.
> 
> The below image has some borrowed eyes.


Hi Gerry have you tried this link ? Ive used it succesfully several times in the past 
http://graphicssoft.about.com/od/redeyeremoval/ss/peteye_2.htm


----------



## xgerryx

Looks like quite a good tutorial telecom.
Thank you.


----------



## ymfoster

xgerryx said:


> You shouldn't say things like that YM  I might have to go out and get a bigger topay


LOL if the cap fits wear it 

Hi Kev, you're in good form today


----------



## KMW

ymfoster said:


> Hi Kev, you're in good form today


yeah but I was looking forward to a bit of reaction from the guy  
I mean it was 1 in the morning when I posted my bit of cheek, not bad for that hour


----------



## ymfoster

Yes you were doing well there Kev,  
but Gerry would have been tucked up in bed I imagine, .... is he 4 hours or something ahead of you


----------



## KMW

yeah he would have been doing some zzzds, some loud ones no doupt


----------



## xgerryx

ymfoster said:


> is he 4 hours or something ahead of you


We are way ahead of everyone over here YM  
Did you guys watch the rugby the other night    
I kinda felt sorry for the wallabys


----------



## deepdiver01

Just lulling you into a false sense of security Gerry.


----------



## ymfoster

KMW said:


> yeah he would have been doing some zzzds, some loud ones no doubt


Yep you should have waited another couple of hours & you might have caught him 



xgerryx said:


> We are way ahead of everyone over here YM
> Did you guys watch the rugby the other night
> I kinda felt sorry for the wallabys


I'm sure you are Gerry 

Yes we watched the game, it was a disappointing finish, but glad the Italians won the cup after all those years.


----------



## wilson44512

WOW 71 pages- 1,056 replies- 44,292 views 
this is one long running topic. never seen one run this long before.
some one should start a fresh one. lol


----------



## ymfoster

Well I got a new toy today,  
bought a digital camera magazine with a free CD that has PhotoImpact 6 on it ,
hope it's not just a trial version, but it seems dinky di .... now I'll have to learn what it's capabilities are


----------



## hewee

Wow that is great to hear YM. 

To bad it was not PhotoImpact 7 or 8.
version 7 was a little more easy to use wit the layout but really the same.
But the big thing is Ulead GIF Animator 5 came out with PI 7 and PI 6 has Ulead GIF Animator 4 and there was a big change with Ulead GIF Animator 5 that made it so much more easy to use.

But go here for updates and download and keep them so you have them if you ever redo your PC because you never know when your not be able to download them.
http://www.ulead.com/tech/pi/pi.htm Then do the same with GIF Animator.


----------



## Oceana908

I have been 'mucking' around with the cloning tool since my lesson with Gerry. Here is one that I tried to take out a hand in the photo instead of just cropping it out. How does it look, could i get the edges sharper with more practice somehow, or is it okay?


----------



## ymfoster

Thanks Harry, 
I had been to the update page & downloaded a Zip file that's an 'Acrobat Reader' file, 
& have been going through the updates, looks like about 40mb to download


----------



## xgerryx

Oceana908 said:


> How does it look, could i get the edges sharper with more practice somehow, or is it okay?


Theres room for a little improvement there. 
There are a number of ways of going about it but for now I think you would probably be best to practice carefull selection and placement with the clone tool. As before try different brush sizes.

Below is just the clone tool taking a little care with placement.


----------



## xgerryx

If want to try something with a bit more fun have a go with the Lasso tool. 

Use the Lasso to trace an area of flowers and then right click the area (selection), click copy, click paste. Change to the Move tool and move the traced selection over the hand or area you want to cover. Now go up to "layer" in the tools menu and click soft edge. Set the "range of soft edge" to about 10, click OK and see what you get.

If you get stuck sing out.


----------



## hewee

ymfoster said:


> Thanks Harry,
> I had been to the update page & downloaded a Zip file that's an 'Acrobat Reader' file,
> & have been going through the updates, looks like about 40mb to download


Yea it is not a small patch. Well the patch is small then the manual but both are 40 MB.
Then you got Ulead GIF Animator too but that may be in the PhotoImpact update.

I would open PhotoImpact and go up to help and click on smart update to see what all updates there are. You can down load them from there but it installs them and deletss the file so you will not have a copy to install later if they take it away from the web site.
Like if you go to the Components page here. http://www.ulead.com/pi/esd.htm
You only see the last 3 versions listed.
On the downloaded version of PhotoImpact you get just the program and to get all the rest so you have the box version you have to download all the Components. 
So seeing how you got yours on a CD I say yu have the box version.
So running smart update will tell you.
Lets hope you do because if you have to use smart update to get every thing then if you ever have to install things again your have to go tru the downloading again and who nows when they may stop it for older version.
But guess you could download one Component at a time and then run a recovery program to find the file and then save it to another drive.
The install are easy because you just click on them and it knows where to put everything.


----------



## ymfoster

Thanks for the extra advice Harry,  
I've done the Patch except for the Manual, the link page doesn't seem to load the page & just seems to be loading forever & not completing, so I guess I'll have to be happy with the Help file.
I did download the Manual for PI 11, but can't use it on my version 
I tried smart update & it had a couple of small items but they disappeared when I clicked on update & didn't download or come back, but I think I have enough to play with now & have downloaded more frames into the folder also.

It seems to be similar to PSP, I will have to see what extra things it does as I play


----------



## Oceana908

xgerryx said:


> If want to try something with a bit more fun have a go with the Lasso tool. If you get stuck sing out.


Thanks again for your help Gerry. I have been having a go with the lasso tool, not got it quite right yet, BUT I could never work out how come the help with Photostudio 5.5 was so poor....well something finally twigged yesterday when I read (somewhere) that the manual often doesn't come with bundled programs SO I went hunting and have now downloaded the manual....(about time)...finally I can now perhaps try and work some of this out for myself, doesn't mean I won't be needing help in the future though

Your cloning was great, I still can't get mine to look that good, but will keep trying.


----------



## xgerryx

Oceana908 said:


> I still can't get mine to look that good, but will keep trying.


It wont take you long. 
I think its most important just to take your time and enjoy seeing your work coming together.

The manual will be handy but it is fairly basic. Practice in your own time is always going to be your best teacher.

Its good to see you getting a kick out of it.


----------



## hewee

ymfoster said:


> Thanks for the extra advice Harry,
> I've done the Patch except for the Manual, the link page doesn't seem to load the page & just seems to be loading forever & not completing, so I guess I'll have to be happy with the Help file.
> I did download the Manual for PI 11, but can't use it on my version
> I tried smart update & it had a couple of small items but they disappeared when I clicked on update & didn't download or come back, but I think I have enough to play with now & have downloaded more frames into the folder also.
> 
> It seems to be similar to PSP, I will have to see what extra things it does as I play


Your welcome YM 

I just downloaded the Manual so the link works. May try at other times of the day. 
Don't know but if you got the update from smart update then it should not show up on the list.
So check to see if it is listed now. If it is real small then it down loads fast and installs on it's own and it deletes the file like I said.

I find it more easy to use then PSP. 
But hey you can use PSP tube with PI. They are called Stamps and work in the same way as tubes.


----------



## Oceana908

Have posted an old family photo, and two tried restorations, is this the best that can be done with it? It dates back to c.1912


----------



## ymfoster

You've done a fairly good job there Oceana,  
it would take quite some time for me to restore it using the clone tool, I'm not too good with layers yet, someone else here may have a go, but there is a free genealogy site with quite a few people who enjoy doing repairs all the time,

Here is the page for it, you will need to register that's all, 

http://www.rootschat.com/forum/index.php?PHPSESSID=1adb6ddcd7457230a281baf4f90ce395&board=298.0


----------



## kidcnote

Oceana908 said:


> Have posted an old family photo, and two tried restorations, is this the best that can be done with it? It dates back to c.1912


Notice how ppl back then rarely smile and look at that lil one in the front holding the horse. Looks like this kid LOL
http://i7.tinypic.com/21bkdh5.jpg
http://media.pixpond.com/4x6mlh.jpg
Looks like she has a MAJOR wad in her panties..ahhhahahaaaaaa. and the mother looks like she's gonna kill the husband if he gets her pregnant again.. yuc yuc


----------



## ymfoster

kidcnote you see the funny side of everything  
I think it must have been windy though looking at the little boy's hair


----------



## kidcnote

ymfoster said:


> kidcnote you see the funny side of everything
> I think it must have been windy though looking at the little boy's hair


That looks like a girl to me..
Looks like a comb or brush has never touched that poor kids head  Kinda got that Albert Einstein hair thing going on..That must be lil Alberta "Panties in a Wad" Einstein.. http://i7.tinypic.com/21bufd0.jpg


----------



## ymfoster

Little boys wore overcoats with lace collars around 1915 - 1920 & girls had their hair long,  but he does have the little Einstein look


----------



## Oceana908

First up thanks (I think) Yvonne for the link to that site...it is fabulous and oh so time consuming Hoping to find out some history for my husband's side of the family. Thanks again



kidcnote said:


> Notice how ppl back then rarely smile and look at that lil one in the front holding the horse. Looks like this kid LOL
> and the mother looks like she's gonna kill the husband if he gets her pregnant again.. ahhahahaaaaaaa.


They sure did look serious, and yes she probably was thinking that, BUT she did become pregnant again, nine years later, with my father
It's a boy with the rocking horse and wild hair , (sadly he and one of his sister's died from diptheria within a week of each other 4 years later )


----------



## ymfoster

LOL Oceana,  
That site is very addictive & time consuming if you're into family history, luckily I've done most of mine, the people are very helpful & friendly like here at TSG, hope you have some good results there 


Sorry to hear about the children dying of Diptheria, there were so many childhood deaths in those days, makes you wonder about some parents not getting their children vaccinated these days


----------



## kidcnote

Oceana908 said:


> They sure did look serious, and yes she probably was thinking that, BUT she did become pregnant again, nine years later, with my father
> It's a boy with the rocking horse and wild hair , (sadly he and one of his sister's died from diptheria within a week of each other 4 years later )


Little boys wore overcoats with lace collars around 1915 - 1920 & girls had their hair long, but he does have the little Einstein look ..
......................................................................
Yup, there was a lot of stuff that would kill ya quick back then..(Thank God we we're born in this age) and Little boys who wear overcoats with lace collars today get beat up quite a bit  and your gramps must of been the neighborhood Stud muffin ;O/


----------



## telecom69

Hi YM, Just for your information,I downloaded that from the link you gave and it installed OK but when I clicked on it to run it,it said this beta has expired,more info at recolored.com so I went there and it just offers a 21 day trial version for download, (I didnt try that) as I say this is just for your information


----------



## ymfoster

Thanks for that telecom,  
looks like it's not free but a trial version,  
I did get a free one over 6 months ago, maybe I'd better remove it as it's misleading,

Thanks again


----------



## telecom69

Can someone with the necessary knowledge tell me if its possible to get both the photos of the dogs below on the same photograph ? I realise it might not be possible owing to dimensions perhaps or other reasons that I dont have a clue about,any help about this would be gratefully appreciated ....


----------



## xgerryx

Do you still have the origonal files ?


----------



## Noyb

The first Photo looks like it's already been Photoshopped once ??

Maybe something like this quickie ??


----------



## kidcnote

Noyb said:


> The first Photo looks like it's already been Photoshopped once ??
> 
> Maybe something like this quickie ??


Good Job Noyb. Just what I thought on the first dog on the PS. You can really see it around the ears. I had it to but the bunny kept wanting in on the photo action ;O/
http://img2.imagepile.net/img2/2184doggies.bmp


----------



## Noyb

Yes .. and the resolution is fuzzy ...
Better resolution pics would sure help here.
Hope I got the relative sizes about right.
A couple more quickie touchups ...


----------



## telecom69

I never imagined I would see that photo,an absolutely superb effort *Noyb* there is a lot of sentimental value about these photos and it touched me a lot in seeing that picture,thank you so much for doing that ....they had been photoshopped,as was stated and the nearest I can come to the originals are below,the sizes of the dogs are spot on, the biggest dog being almost twice the size of the smaller one ....thank you so much for your help :up:


----------



## poochee

Nice pic of the dogs!


----------



## ymfoster

Great job Noyb :up:


----------



## kidcnote

Hey, I tried to but that stupid rabbit kept jumping up and hogging all the shots  He's always messin up my action.

Noyb RULES :up:


----------



## xgerryx

One of the originals ???
http://attachments.techguy.org/attachments/70667d1135909028/animation1.gif


----------



## Noyb

I don't think going back to the originals will make it better in this case.

So ... I shot the rabbit .. downsized and sharpened fuzzy ...
And tried to size it for a nice 4x6 print.

Did I get the relative sizes of the dogs about right ?
I'll keep my working Photoshop file for a while .. if you see any alterations or fixes needed.
Hope this helps.

*Edit* .... Added some shadows that'll help hide the photoshopping.
Hope this makes a better print.


----------



## telecom69

*Noyb*, I couldnt be more pleased,and cant thank you enough for doing this for me,lots of sentimental reasons for that picture,the dog sizes are perfect and it prints out just great,you made my day,and made me very happy too ...thank you so much for your time and effort :up: 

Thanks also to *xgerryx * for bringing back memories with the winking dog link,remember it well gerry :up:


----------



## Guyzer

lsz7722 said:


> Photo restoration and photo repair of family pictures. Digital photo restoration restorer specialists. Photo restoration and photo enhancement of family pictures. A snapshot can be improved by repairing flaws and adding enhancements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :up:


And you posted them in another thread you started. Why not just post them all in ONE thread?


----------



## Noyb

Cause it was short lived ...


----------



## donhammond

Thought I would have a go at it


----------



## thecoalman

Upload some ridiculously large resolution images to file site if you have them.


----------



## KMW

donhammond said:


> Thought I would have a go at it


pretty good go there don. :up:


----------



## hewee

Don the master doing what he does best.


----------



## telecom69

thecoalman said:


> Upload some ridiculously large resolution images to file site if you have them.


Not sure if this is for me thecoalman  if it is can you be a bit more specific about how to go about that as Im not really into this resolution thing,sorry about that,but its a case of the old grey matter wearing out you know


----------



## telecom69

Much appreciate your contribution donhammond,its great to have a different aspect to the photo,its so special seeing this photo because it could never have been taken,as the smaller dog is no longer with us unfortunately ....thank you so much for your efforts :up:


----------



## thecoalman

telecom69 said:


> Not sure if this is for me thecoalman  if it is can you be a bit more specific about how to go about that as Im not really into this resolution thing,sorry about that,but its a case of the old grey matter wearing out you know


Yes it was, larger resolutions images will give you better results. The one you have now are relatively small, appoximately .5 megapixels. I'm assuming the first one was a scan and the second one was from a digital camera.

Rescan at about 400DPI, upload the original image from the cam for the other one. You won't be able to upload them here as the6y will have too large a file size.


----------



## telecom69

The smaller dog wasnt scanned but it was taken with just an ordinary point and shoot camera whereas the larger dogs pic was taken with a 5.2 mp camera but had been cropped somewhat to remove a rubbishy background,did that detract from its resolution? I will see if I can come up with something better but it will be tommorrow before I can post them now .... you might have to remove the dog from the background is that ok?


----------



## donhammond

Thanx hewee. KMW and telecom69.....
Just trying to keep in practice.


----------



## donhammond

Telecom69
If you go to a site such as http://www.imageshack.us/ you can upload very large file sizes, then copy the url, and paste it into your comment and it shows the thumbnail of yhe larger file. That way, the picture isn't too large for the forum, yet everyone will have larger pictures to work with, which gives much better results.


----------



## poochee

donhammond said:


> Thought I would have a go at it


:up:


----------



## ymfoster

donhammond said:


> Thought I would have a go at it


Nice one Don


----------



## telecom69

Trying it this way,hope this is what you mean,


----------



## thecoalman

telecom69 said:


> Trying it this way,hope this is what you mean,


Sorry no, they appear to be the same sizes of your other ones. See the pixel size of the first one, it's 792x600. The one from the camera would be much larger. that's the image we need.

As for the second one you would need to rescan it at a high resolution, that is actually a perfect shot for this as it can easily be added to the first one and still look natural.

The third would be hard to incoporate, might look good if the bog was placed on the sidewalk...


----------



## telecom69

Ok then, :up: I think its best that we leave this as it is as I just dont understand how it gets to be only that size,if I hover my mouse over that photo in its folder its shown as 2.82 MB, its the original photo as taken by the camera and uploaded to image shack,maybe Im not clicking in the right heading in Image Shack,I dont know,there are about 5 options to click on for posting to sites,forums etc ...rather than take up all your time trying to explain all this it may be better to just leave it as is,but I really do appreciate your help in this,thank you so much :up:


----------



## charlyann198

hi,
i am looking for some kind person who will be able to help me. i need a picture of mine editing i need some colours changing and some other stuff on it doing, i am no good when it comes to photoshop or anything else. if there is anybody who thinks they could help me i can email the picture and explain what i need doing.
i know this is a long shot but i am desperate.
thankyou
charly


----------



## Noyb

I've sent you my email address ... 
Thinking that you may not know how to attach it here .. or it may be too large to attach here.
Can I post it so the others can help ??


----------



## Noyb

For some reason ??? .. I'm unable to reply to your Emails and return the picture.
I get this message ...
"Unknown address error 550-'Requested action not taken: mailbox unavailable"


----------



## Noyb

On it's way again.
Who's the Guy ... He looks familiar ... Like a movie star.


----------



## charlyann198

he is out of a boyband who split up 11 years ago, they recently did a massive sell out comeback tour, i was obsessed with them from the age of 12 to 15, take that, i dunno if you'd have heard of them?lol


----------



## Noyb

For Charlyann ... Can anyone de-blurr this photo ???


----------



## vreyens

Noyb said:


> For Charlyann ... Can anyone de-blurr this photo ???


Noyb,
de-blurr, No. Clean up a little yes.
Barry


----------



## bordercollie

*Charlyann* - Hi there - its Gary Barlow from Take That. Robbie Williams (do you know of him) was also in the band and is now my favourite recording star - good taste you have there :up:  Take That have now regrouped and are doing a tour and a new album (minus Robbie Williams - but the other four are there).


----------



## pblju

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v354/skyryder/almon.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v354/skyryder/2almon.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v354/skyryder/1almon.jpg

needs work if anyone is interested, thanks...is for mother-in-law


----------



## Noyb

Did you scan these ... really could use better scans ... more pixels to work with.


----------



## Noyb

Not much to work with .. How's this ??


----------



## pblju

yeah, scanned. Really old photos, had been carried in billfold. But you did a great job! thanks!


----------



## Noyb

I'd like to work on about a 300 DPI scan of each ... at a high quality jpeg setting.

You think that's good .. wait till the experts show up.


----------



## pblju

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v354/skyryder/almonguitar.jpg

here is scan of 300 DPI, if you want to do it again


----------



## Noyb

OK .. I didn't spend too much time on the last.
That's better .. But ...
I was about to say .. Now that I think about the billfold size ... how about 600 DPI.
And a better jpeg quality.


----------



## Noyb

Also ... The little squares are the pixels ...
The bigger squares are caused by the jpeg compression is to low.
Maybe we can make a good printable picture.


----------



## donhammond

pblju said:


> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v354/skyryder/almon.jpg
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v354/skyryder/2almon.jpg
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v354/skyryder/1almon.jpg
> 
> needs work if anyone is interested, thanks...is for mother-in-law


I took a stab at the easy one!


----------



## Noyb

Nice stab ... I touched up the color a bit.

Here's my shots at the others ...
They still need some work, I just can't figure out what they need.
Any help won't offend me.

I thought I'd leave the old outlines .. just for a little flavor.


----------



## donhammond

Great job Noyb ... Not really much to work with, but, it sure is a challenge.
By the way, I wasn't happy with the skin color and you did great with it.
I took another stab!


----------



## Noyb

donhammond said:


> ... By the way, I wasn't happy with the skin color and you did great with it...


Don't tell anyone, but I Cheat occasionally ...
Photoshop has a great (one click) "Auto Color" Button.


----------



## ymfoster

Nice work Don & Noyb


----------



## donhammond

Thanks Yvonne


----------



## franca

Is it possible for anyone to remove the white spots from this pic.......?


----------



## Noyb

How's this ???


----------



## xgerryx

Hi Franca
If you upload the origonal someware or email it to a couple of us you will get better results

This is just a two minute touchup


----------



## ymfoster

Here's my effort,


----------



## telecom69

Great effort Yvonne :up: that spot on the face couldnt have been in a worse place,nice work,impressed me


----------



## xgerryx

telecom69 said:


> Great effort Yvonne :up: that spot on the face couldnt have been in a worse place,nice work,impressed me


I second that :up:


----------



## ymfoster

Thanks telecom & Gerry,  

I think the eye would have been worse


----------



## franca

ymfoster said:


> Here's my effort,


Excellent ym thank-you thats perfect.........:up:

For that you get this.....


----------



## franca

Thanks for all your effort ....I appreciate it......:up: 

ttyl take care, Frank...


----------



## hewee

Hey nice work on the spot YM.


----------



## ymfoster

franca said:


> Excellent ym thank-you thats perfect.........:up:
> 
> For that you get this.....


You're welcome Frank, 

and thanks for the Franca Award 

Thanks Harry,


----------



## hewee

Your welcome YM


----------



## franca

ymfoster said:


> You're welcome Frank,
> 
> and thanks for the Franca Award
> 
> Thanks Harry,


Your very welcome ym.......:up:  and thanks again......


----------



## pblju

hey don and noyb...thanks a whole lot for the work you did! great job!


----------



## nopeeking

Wonderful work you are all doing on these photos! :up: 

Can anyone attempt to remove the black spots from Granny and Grandpa's photo? Also, I got it as clear as I could, but if anyone can do better I'd applaud them.


----------



## nopeeking

Ooooooooooooops.  Guess you'd like the photo, huh?


----------



## Noyb

OK .. It's been a not so good day .. I could use a good appaluse ...
But where's the photo ??


----------



## Noyb

OH .. there it is.


----------



## Noyb

Any Suggestions ??? did I mis any ??


----------



## Noyb

I noticed you cropped in tight ... So I also removed the leftover shoulders in this one.


----------



## nopeeking

Both my mom (whose parents are in the pic) and myself are SPEECHLESS! Your added touch of taking out the other people was unexpected, but very much appreciated.

And here you go................

CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP 

:up: :up: :up: 

Thanks!


----------



## Noyb

Thankyou Thankyou Thankyou Thankyou Thankyou Thankyou

Had to call a Timeout and Watch the Colts win another one 

Thought Id get back to it  And see if I could sew Grandpas arm Back on.
Somebody got Carried away with a Crop tool ... This Surgery took a little longer.

Edit ... Saw something I didn't like .. Changed it.


----------



## ferrija1

Noyb said:


> Had to call a Timeout and Watch the Colts win another one


  :down:


----------



## Noyb

:up: :up: :up: :up:


----------



## hewee

really nice work Noyb


----------



## ferrija1

One comment Noyb (after being mesmerized looking at the picture for 5 minutes ), all the peoples hands come together at the same time; they're all synchronized. Great job, though, I would be really bad at that.


----------



## Space Cowboy

I'd like to be able to combine these two into a standard frame size to put on my desk at work (5x7). Your help would be greatly appreciated..

Thanks

Linky


----------



## tuckey

Hello everyone. Good work you have been doing here. I'd like to ask a favor. I just arrived home from a trip back home, and a beautiful 88 yr. old friend of mine gave me a picture of herself and her late husband. He had carried it in his wallet for many years and she had it copied and an extra for me. The thing is, it is very badly worn. I have scanned it, but can't get it to upload for some reason. If anyone would be willing to try and repair it, I am sure it would make my lovely friend so happy. Anyone who would like to try, please pm me and I can email the photo. I will be forever grateful.


----------



## xgerryx

Hi Tuckey

Its probably to big to upload here (200 kb limit) so upload it to a photo server like this: http://photobucket.com/ and then give us a link to your uploaded picture.


----------



## Noyb

No problem


----------



## tuckey

xgerryx said:


> Hi Tuckey
> 
> Its probably to big to upload here (200 kb limit) so upload it to a photo server like this: http://photobucket.com/ and then give us a link to your uploaded picture.


Hi, xgerryx, I have tried image shack and another image host. It may be my computer. I scanned it at 600 res., would that be the problem?


----------



## Noyb

I'd rather have the 600ppi .. You have my address.
I can put it somewhere for the others .. for a while.


----------



## tuckey

Thank you Noyb. It has been done.


----------



## Noyb

This doesn't look like a 600ppi scan .. got something better ?


----------



## xgerryx

Noyb said:


> I'd rather have the 600ppi .. You have my address.
> I can put it somewhere for the others .. for a while.


TY Noyb :up:


----------



## tuckey

Noyb said:


> This doesn't look like a 600ppi scan .. got something better ?


That is what I scanned it at, as far as I could tell. I did click to scan at 600. Maybe I should try again. I will try.


----------



## Noyb

First (quick) pass.

Can you scan it at something like 300ppi or better ??


----------



## tuckey

I sure will.


----------



## Noyb

A little better ... Can you try 600 ppi and don't jpeg compress it so much.
I'd like to get it so you can make a descent 4" x 6" print.

If not .. we can run with this one.


----------



## tuckey

Noyb, I sent you one at 600 dpi and also one at 300. I don't know a lot about this repair thing, but I did brighten them both a bit with picasa. I hope one of them will work ok.


----------



## tuckey

Noyb said:


> A little better ... Can you try 600 ppi and don't jpeg compress it so much.
> I'd like to get it so you can make a descent 4" x 6" print.
> 
> If not .. we can run with this one.


At the risk of sounding dumb Lol, I don't know what that means. jpeg compress it? I did send a 600.


----------



## xgerryx

tuckey said:


> but I did brighten them both a bit with picasa.


Hey Tuckey
Best to leave them as they are and let Noyb do that. Brightening them sort of removes the amount of info to work with.


----------



## Noyb

Not sure what you're doing.
Can't really tell what resolution you scanned it at .. without knowing the overall picture size is ... in inches.
This one is 324 pixels wide and 480 pixels tall.
Next time, let us do the "brightening"
Lets run with this one. Bad storm coming in about 2 hrs ... L8R


----------



## tuckey

Oops, I didn't know that. Anything that will help. This pic I have is a 4 by 6. But the origional, I have no idea. She had it copied from a wallet size photo. Anything you can do will be appreciated.


----------



## Noyb

How's This for a first pass ....
Didn't want to push it too far - for fear of it starting to look fake.
Could remove some more noise - but then it would loose detail.
This will print a 4 x 6 at 200 dpi.

Any suggestions ?


----------



## Space Cowboy

Noyb said:


> No problem


Thanks Noyb .. Do you have any ideas on what I could do to put both pics in the same frame and make it somewhat more unique than they allready are to me?

Thanks Again


----------



## Noyb

What size frame ??
Not sure what you mean unique .. I'm open for different suggestions.


----------



## ferrija1

This is what I got, it's ok, but not that great. It looks like Noyb's has a bit more blue than mine.


----------



## Space Cowboy

probably 5x7

as far as unique I'm not sure .. some kinda of effect or something.. I really need to start messin' with some graphics manipulation software soon. 

Thanks

P.S. .. I used to run the graphics art department .. school photgrapher .. develop my own film in my darkroom/closet .. scolorship to attend a summer camp at collage for gifted photo geeks .. Was along time ago .. I need to get back into it.

P.P.S. I flunked speeling


----------



## bygum

Here is my atempt only a small pic


----------



## tuckey

Wow, you guys are doing good work with photo, Bygum, Noyb, and Ferrijal. It is hard to choose, so I guess I will print one of each and let her choose. Thank you all so very much for all the effort you've put into this. This will be a great Thanksgiving gift for that sweet lady.


----------



## ferrija1

tuckey said:


> Wow, you guys are doing good work with photo, Bygum, Noyb, and Ferrijal. It is hard to choose, so I guess I will print one of each and let her choose. Thank you all so very much for all the effort you've put into this. This will be a great Thanksgiving gift for that sweet lady.


Sure, I'm glad I helped a bit. :up:


----------



## ymfoster

I had a go at it too, but still speckly


----------



## tuckey

Thank you Y.M. that really looks good too.


----------



## donhammond

Space Cowboy said:


> I'd like to be able to combine these two into a standard frame size to put on my desk at work (5x7). Your help would be greatly appreciated..*Do you have any ideas on what I could do to put both pics in the same frame and make it somewhat more unique than they allready are to me?*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Linky


Here is an attempt!


----------



## wilson44512

some thing simple


----------



## bygum

Hope you might find these to your likeing

If you need please send email


One more for fun


----------



## ymfoster

Nice work Don, Wilson & Pat,


----------



## donhammond

Thanks Yvonne!


----------



## Space Cowboy

Nice work everyone .. Thanks A Ton :up:


----------



## wilson44512

new try


----------



## ferrija1

wilson44512 said:


> new try


:up:


----------



## tuckey

Wow! Guys those photos all look great. Good work ya'all are doing.


----------



## nopeeking

I was wondering if someone could make this photo a little clearer. The snow in the background makes the dog look a bit dark. Just a touchup would be enough.

Thanks. You guys do great work!


----------



## Noyb

Something like this maybe ???


----------



## nopeeking

Yup. That's what I was looking for. :up: 

Thanks again.


----------



## nopeeking

Am I being greedy now? lol

Do you guys do this for fun or what?  

I always hated the "chicken pox" look. LOL


----------



## Izme

here ya go  

I can darken it if your like


----------



## bygum

Had a little play with it


----------



## Knotbored

amazing, just amazing what you guys can do.


----------



## idowindows

xgerryx said:


> This one is an aunty who died a couple of years after this was taken about 1920. Salvaged from cleanup at grandparents place in the 70's.
> Using Elements 2.


She appears to be levitating....


----------



## idowindows

Stoner said:


> I probably spent too much time on this one.
> So, I'll ask......what's the easiest way to get glare out of a photo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, the scene thru the windows was unknown
> I did know that it was a business setting, so I added some old buildings.
> These are cut down images, the brick street shows up nicely in the 'full' size.


I've seen many "fixes" but this one just takes the cake....really, really GOOD.


----------



## crl

My attempt, a tricky one!


----------



## ymfoster

Here's my attempt


----------



## Izme

bygum said:


> Had a little play with it


That looks good :up:

I find it a fun hobby to redo pics


----------



## ms_khw

Hope you don't mind my jumping in here. This is my first attempt at restoring an old photo. The photo is of my great grandmother taken around 1895-1900. The photo is in really bad shape and fading fast. I have it stored properly, but it doesn't seem to make much difference. So I thought, nothing ventured-nothing gained.


----------



## Noyb

What editing software did you use ?


----------



## ymfoster

That's very good for a first try ms_khw


----------



## ms_khw

At the time of editing that photo I was using photoshop 2, I'm now using 7.0 and hope to try to restore it with it. Thanks for your comments.


----------



## Izme

ms_khw said:


> Hope you don't mind my jumping in here. This is my first attempt at restoring an old photo. The photo is of my great grandmother taken around 1895-1900. The photo is in really bad shape and fading fast. I have it stored properly, but it doesn't seem to make much difference. So I thought, nothing ventured-nothing gained.


Good job! Photo editing and playing with images can be fun and very rewarding! :up:


----------



## Shadowheeler

I need HELP ! ! My Mother has recently passed away & this is the only photo I have of her when she was younger. I would love to restore this pic - remove the scratches & possibly add some subtle color of the era ( 1920's) Brown hair - hazel eyes - remove mole - red lipstick (or light tint of red on lips) whichever looks best & most natural. I would really really appreciate your help with this photo it really means alot to me. Thanx


----------



## Noyb

Welcome to the Forum.

Really could use a higher resolution scan .. can you do that ??


----------



## Guyzer

What I wanna know NYOB is how you did that in 20 mins. ? Sheesh


----------



## Noyb

Was more like 8 minutes .. I got here late.
I Cheated ... Used a healing brush tool mostly.
Very poor scan for doing much repair (low res and a lot of jpeg compression) ... thought I'd wait.


----------



## Danyo

My touch up of the picture. As for the coloring, I'll leave that to the more experienced members.


----------



## ymfoster

I had a go too,


----------



## bygum

G/Day guys.
Wow I'm Back,
Been off line for a week comp went on me good job it was still under warranty
they had to build a new one .


----------



## ymfoster

Sorry to hear that Pat,
but good that you have a fresh start now it's good as new  



Here's a coloured version of the photo,
it may be a bit bright though,


----------



## Noyb

Great job colorizing ... 
But .. we're only working on a picture that's 329 pixels wide... and this won't make a very good print.
While you were playing with your Crayons .. I was trying to upsize it, sharpen it a bit and fix a few more flaws.


----------



## Noyb

Thought I'd take a shot at using your color to colorize my upsized.

If Ya'll want .. Here's my working photoshop file (at 23Mb) with the colorizing layer separate .. 5x7 @300 dpi
http://2noyb.home.insightbb.com/Color1.psd

5x7 @ 150 dpi .. (6.4Mb)
http://2noyb.home.insightbb.com/Color2.psd


----------



## ymfoster

Thanks Noyb, 

Yes it was a small scan, Rootschat have just put up some good instructions on scanning size etc., maybe we should too


----------



## Noyb

Shadowheeler seems to have disappeared after 1 post ... Wonder if this is what he wanted ??

Instructions would help ... 
So we could point the others to instructions on how to post an attachment for the for the best image to restore.


----------



## ymfoster

Here's a link to the scanning tutorial 

http://www.rootschat.com/forum/index.php/topic,198165.0.html


----------



## Oceana908

I love all the Santa hats on the avatars. Could someone put one on mine or explain (in detail) how to do it? I have Photostudio 5.5, had a look at the layers thing but can't get it to do what I want!


----------



## Noyb

How's this ???

If you've donated to support TSG .. I can make it bigger.


----------



## Noyb

Just checked ... The forecast calls for snow ...


----------



## Oceana908

WOW Thanks very much Noyb they are great.....now I have to make a decision on which one to use....hmmmm....snow is something I will never see where I live though! Boiling hot here yesterday 4l.4C and so far today 36.7C. Maybe I will interchange them during the season, thanks again


----------



## Noyb

I figured .. That's why I sent the Snow


----------



## donhammond

Linda wanted to wish everyone a Merry Christmas, but, Mike cancelled her paid account and would not reactivate it..


----------



## Guyzer

donhammond said:


> Linda wanted to wish everyone a Merry Christmas, but, Mike cancelled her paid account and would not reactivate it..


Merry Christmas Don....
Her account was canceled at her request. Matter of fact she raised such a stink about it she wanted all of her posts deleted which of course couldn't be done. Just wanted to set the record straight. 

What amazes me is after all that is you still keep in contact with her. Oh well.


----------



## hewee

Merry Christmas Don


----------



## donhammond

Thanks hewee, and Best Wishes for the New Year too!


----------



## donhammond

Wimpy369 said:


> Merry Christmas Don....
> Her account was canceled at her request. Matter of fact she raised such a stink about it she wanted all of her posts deleted which of course couldn't be done. Just wanted to set the record straight.
> 
> What amazes me is after all that is you still keep in contact with her. Oh well.


Boy, you must have been sitting there waiting for that one!
Well Wimply, just to set "your" record straight, Linda is the most kind and considerate person I have ever known, and she is definitely NOT a back stabbing good for nothing like I have found on this forum. She did in fact request that her membership be cancelled because of the fact that people were getting so vicious toward the both of us, and she wanted it to stop. If your records are in tact, maybe you can find that even your moderators and administrator joined in and took part in some pretty illegal behavior as well, (not to mention the forum rules they broke themselves), in fact, it was an administrator who instigated most of it.

Another note for your records;
Since the time Linda left the forum, we have been very happy together and we will continue!

*My Holiday message to you Wimply, is, Ba Humbug!!!*


----------



## xgerryx

One of the best ways to destroy a good forum is to dredge up old rubbish.

"Please Don't do it."

Gerry


----------



## Ciberblade

Yes, I've seen it before and little to no good comes from reliving such difficult times. Don, Wimpy -- the record has been set straight by each of you from your perspectives. So I would suggest leaving it there. 

Move on from what was, to what could be


----------



## Guyzer

Ciberblade said:


> Yes, I've seen it before and little to no good comes from reliving such difficult times. Don, Wimpy -- the record has been set straight by each of you from your perspectives. So I would suggest leaving it there.
> 
> Move on from what was, to what could be


Any objection to me taking it to CD?


----------



## Stoner

Please do, Wimpy.
There were issues I never understood and are not appropriate here.


----------



## Ciberblade

Wimpy369 said:


> Any objection to me taking it to CD?


No objection -- as long as it doesn't turn into a flame war.


----------



## LANMaster

Wow.
These Moderator tools are fun.


----------



## Stoner

Did I miss something ?


----------



## Noyb

maybe this ... https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/1235/
I was thinking about looking into this add on.


----------



## LANMaster

Stoner said:


> Did I miss something ?


No,
I just noticed that I have some new buttons today.


----------



## Guyzer

Ciberblade said:


> No objection -- as long as it doesn't turn into a flame war.


I won't cause it to become a flame war.............
http://forums.techguy.org/civilized-debate/528713-you-owe-community-don.html


----------



## Ciberblade

Noyb said:


> maybe this ... https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/1235/
> I was thinking about looking into this add on.


It is the single greatest addon known throughout all of Firefox


----------



## Noyb

Nice n Simple too.
No extra toolbars or other junk .. and easy to remove ... 
Which I mention for those who are leery of installing new stuff.


----------



## ~Candy~

Ciberblade said:


> No objection -- as long as it doesn't turn into a flame war.


It was inevitable. Karen and I made the decision to shut the thread down.

Don, in view of the past happenings, I'd suggest that you keep Stormylin to yourself 

FINAL POST ON THIS SUBJECT  Proceed ON TOPIC please.


----------



## smile4brok

I have been restoring this photo for my great aunt. its the only picture she has of her older boys with their dad. right now i'm kind of stuck. hoping someone can help me.


----------



## Noyb

An awful lot of jpeg compression distortion ... Any way to get a better scan ??
But here's a quick try ...


----------



## donhammond

Another quick attempt.

Happy Holidays!


----------



## Shadowheeler

Can't express my appreciation enough for all the help I have received at this site. I hope this message reaches all that helped me with my Mothers picture. Sorry it took me so long to answer - needed help on how to respond to a "thread" ! ! ! My family thanks you all also.


----------



## MightyQueenC

Good morning photo fixer-uppers and Happy New Year to all :up:  

I have a 5 x 7 black and white photo taken with a old Brownie I'd like you to have a go at, if you would.  
I believe it's a copy of the original (which is gone as is the negative ) and it's not a very clear shot and has too many dark shadows ... but the photo means something special to me, especially 2 of the 4 people in it.
I did a quick search, but may have mis-searched  so, what resolution or whatever it's called, should I scan this photo at and to what size to upload here for you all to have a play with? 

You see it's not just a photo tidy up, it's making 2 peeps disappear from the group of four, as well.  

*thinks she hears whoops and hurrahs from Wimpy the thought of disappearing peeps*   

Thanking you in advance and have a nice day


----------



## Noyb

Scan at 300 dpi ... and don't jpeg compress it too much , preferably use the Highest quality.
This will be too big to attach here ... if you can't Host it somewhere .. Email it to me and I'll host it.

I'll send you my Email Address.


----------



## MightyQueenC

Thank you so much 
I'll send it to you in an hour or so :up: ... the scanner's being used by my son just now.


----------



## Noyb

That'll work.
My wifey will be gone all day .. I need an excuse to avoid my "Honey Dos"


----------



## MightyQueenC

Oh great  Blame the other woman for your un-done honey dos   

I've scanned it now, but what do I save it as? jpeg tiff gif ? and do I send it to you as-is and not resized or anything  ?


----------



## Noyb

Tiff would be best .. but it may be too big .. that's up to you.
I can handle anything you Email .. I think.
Do Not resize or anything ... a High quality jpeg will probably be OK.

I think we're safe meeting this way .. Wifey has a Shopping Therapy trip scheduled with her daughter today.


----------



## MightyQueenC

Then a tiff is iz.  Shopping therapy, eh? Good. :up: Then there's not likely gonna be any tiff's between yaz when she gets home.  
It's 8.6MB  Still OK to send that large?


----------



## Noyb

YES .. I'll get to when I quit laughing.


----------



## MightyQueenC

GigglesRMe  

Sending now ... the email scanner's taking it's sweet time making sure it's got no cooties.   

Btw, when you get it and start mucking about with it, I really only want the cool dude in the bottom left, and the groovy chick in the top right (My parents.  ) of the photo put into another frame by themselves or however you do the magic.  

Laterz, Jay and thanks so much for whatever you can do for me.


----------



## Noyb

This is not what I was expecting ... does this look right to you ??


----------



## MightyQueenC

Whaddya mean?? Is the dude not cool and the chick not groovy?   

That's the pic all right, but maybe I need to trim it.  Will resend shortly.


----------



## Noyb

There's no detail in the range of Black n White ...
Thought we might have a Scanner setting problem.
Here's Dude n Groovy .... http://2noyb.home.insightbb.com/007.jpg

Here's Dude n Groovy ... Where I tried to enhance the gray scale range.
http://2noyb.home.insightbb.com/008.jpg

Are you sure that isn't Jack Nicholson ??


----------



## Noyb

Got a lot more work to do .. but attached is a preview.
Looking for suggestions/comments for a background .. etc ...

Here's my working photoshop file (~1.25MB) .... http://2noyb.home.insightbb.com/008.psd
... If someone wants to try their hand at this.


----------



## MightyQueenC

Gosh! That's terrific, what you've done. :up: Thank you! 

Jack Nicolson??? That's what 1st popped into my head when I saw the photo.  
I'm glad you saw a little resemblance, too, as Jack is one of my fav actors.  
My Dad, _in my memory_, never smiled that movie-star big nor looked that cool and my Mum never looked that groovy either, so finding these photo's is pretty special for me and my boys. 
Dad passed 3 months ago, and while we were cleaning out his things, found an old album, missing for years, full of B & W photos that a friend of his did up for him from "back in their day". In that album is another photo of him, showing the lads how billiards _ought_ to be played, where he looks a bit like Woody Allen. Maybe because of the horn rim glasses. LOL 

I'm sorry, I know what I like, but I can't come up with any ideas for the background.  
Let's see if others can. :up:

Btw, when I scanned the photo, the 1st one as a B & W, really looked awful (dark), so I did another and selected greyscale, and that's the one I sent you. Was that correct?

I'll check back later tonight.


----------



## Noyb

Greyscale should've been OK ... Just wanted to know if the scan looked like the original.
It seems to be missing any detail in the faces ... Like it's either White or Black and nothing in between.

I'm kinda waiting on some more suggestions/ideas ... Or maybe I'll have a brain storm.


----------



## Noyb

Here's what I'm thinking for a 4x6 print.
I could add some names or text if you'd like ... Dude and Dudette ... maybe ?

Here's my working psd file .. if anyone thinks they can enhance the faces or other suggestions/changes ....
http://2noyb.home.insightbb.com/010.psd .... ~7.22MB


----------



## MightyQueenC

That's awesome 

I like that look _very_ much. :up: I think their real names would suffice, perhaps across the bottom: 
Rudi & Isobel
Darn it ... I wish I knew the actual year... I'm guessing it was mid 60's or thereabouts.

I've just sent 2 more of the same photo to you, rescanned at 300 dpi with varying brightness and contrast to see if the samples are better to work with.
I trimmed them up so they only ummm .... errr .... weigh?   2 and a half MB each.

Thanks again, very much. This has been a lovely Christmas present. 

See you later tonight or tomorrow :up:

Carolyn <<< grinning ear to ear


----------



## Noyb

One's a little better ... Wifey's due home anytime now .. and she'll be all wound up from her Shopping Therapy.
I'm waiting to see how much the prescriptions cost.

I must pay attention to all the stories .. will get back to photoshop in a little bit.


----------



## bygum

Just did some smoothing out on yours nyob and reframed


----------



## MightyQueenC

No worries and no rush, NYOB. Us "other women" are used handing back their borrowed men to their wives, so enjoy the shopping stories. 

That is _really snazzy_, Pat :up: Thank you.


----------



## bygum

No worries Nyob does a good job.


----------



## Noyb

bygum ... I like the double frame ... could use this concept to resize this to fit in a different frame.
Right now, I'm trying to make the faces as large as possible in a 4x6 frame size.

MC ... Boy ! are my ears ringing ... Mostly about the 7 mth old grandson.
He's learned to make noise while spitting .. and everyone was drenched.

I replaced Isobel's face .. IMO .. this one looks better.
Want to add a last name ??


----------



## bygum

to keep the frame and still have the photo at 6x4 I would print at 7x5 or even 10x8


----------



## SouthParkXP101

do you Guys think its possible to take this photo and make the background plain white and Zoom it in a bit and put a crown on the top of this dogs head and put it in a avatar?


----------



## ymfoster

Great work Noyb & Pat :up:  

Caroline you look so much like your Mum 


PS ..... It's better to scan B & W photos in colour mode


----------



## bygum

Yes Ym correct and then change to b w


----------



## ymfoster

Here's my effort


----------



## donhammond

Here is my attempt


----------



## donhammond

Maybe this will work as an avatar


----------



## Noyb

For Royalty ... I like this crown better ...


----------



## Noyb

MQ .. As Bygum and YM mentioned ... maybe scanning in color might bring out some detail that we're missing.
You can crop to just the faces to keep the file size smaller .. if you want to try it.
But I'm thinking the problem is in the original photo.


----------



## MightyQueenC

I'm afraid I might crop too much off the faces,  so is it OK with you if I just send you another (set of 4 peeps) scanned in colour mode? It does seem to look a bit better according my untrained eye. And yes, the original photo is not the bestest ... 

PS LOL luv da crown.


----------



## Noyb

Yes .. You should still be able to crop a large part and keep the faces to reduce the file size.
I was wondering about scanning in Color .. Glad the others mentioned this.
I might learn something ... Just hope I can remember it.


----------



## MightyQueenC

Yes, it's quite remarkable how professional the advice of our wonderful TSG "unprofessional" photo peeps are.  

Scanning now and will crop as best I can ... then sending :up: 

Btw, have got your chores done?


----------



## Noyb

MightyQueenC said:


> .... Btw, have got your chores done?


No new HD lists yet .. still listening to Therapy and Gkid stories.

Color makes no difference for this photo .. got to blame this on the original photographer.


----------



## MightyQueenC

Noyb said:


> No new HD lists yet ..


:up: 


> still listening to Therapy and Gkid stories.


You have my sympathies.  

See ya laterz as I have some of my own chores to do


----------



## MightyQueenC

Noyb said:


> Color makes no difference for this photo .. got to blame this on the original photographer.




Oh well, you/we tried, though. 

Thank you again, Jay, Yvonne, Pat for all you've done. 
I am very, very happy with the results. Much more than I expected could be done, given the sample. 

I wish the happiest of New Years to you and yours. :up:


----------



## SouthParkXP101

ahhh guys those look awesome   :up: :up: :up:   

thanks so much, ill alply the first one made then switch them out evrey few days , thanks so much :up: :up: :up:


----------



## bygum

Here is my little one did not have much time yesterday.


----------



## SouthParkXP101

bygum said:


> Here is my little one did not have much time yesterday.


thanks bygum :up:

they are all wonderful :up:

thank you all so much

i will use them all


----------



## johnnyburst79

Is there a chance that someone can take out the reflection in this photo?
http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a373/johnnyburst79/IMG_0076.jpg?t=1167423434

If I send the original, would that be better?


----------



## Noyb

How's this ???


----------



## johnnyburst79

Much better, thank you!


----------



## Gabriel

Hi, 
I came across an older digital photo that at first glance is nothing really, but that to me tells an integral story in my life when I lived along Lake Havasu.

It is footprints of me, Gene, my dog, and a bird. Boo's prints are on the left side (faint but apparent), mine are on the right, walking in the same direction as Boo (footprint with tread on hiking boot), as we frequented this path often on our walks. 

Gene's print is going the opposite as mine and Boo's (smooth soled shoe), as it is of one of the times he walked Boo, and they were obviously on their way back...

And of course the more recent bird prints that are very obvious.

Is there a way, without being too obvious that I can enhance the footprints that are fainter? Any ideas.....I have photoshop.....is their a tool in photoshop that can be used?


----------



## donhammond




----------



## Noyb

Yes .. It's called Levels ... Something like this ???


----------



## Gabriel

Thank-you both so very much. That will help me immensely. 

I also noticed it added KBs onto the original amount of KBs....my camera is only a 1.2 digital. That really enhances the photos....I'll see if I can do the levels in my photoshop NOYB....

Again...Thanks


----------



## Noyb

Gabriel said:


> I'll see if I can do the levels in my photoshop NOYB....


What version do you have ???


----------



## Gabriel

Hi NOYB....I have 7.0


----------



## Noyb

I think you're outa Luck.
You might want to go shopping for Adobe Photoshop Elements 5.0 ..
or spend a bunch of money on a PS update.

All I did was stretch the Black n White levels .. back to true Black n White.
Here's how it would look in PSE5.0 .. before stretching.


----------



## Gabriel

Thanks NOYB...I am going to get a new PC soon, and be putting in different programs than in this one. Is APElements 5.0 a good program? I have the 7.0 in mine, and Macromedia Dreamweaver (which I never touched) ....It is a chore learning to use the 7.0. I don't think I'll ever get around to the Dreamweaver at all.


----------



## Noyb

IMHO .. PSE 5.0 will do 99% of what PS CS2 will do ... for us non professionals.

I've seen it on sale for about $79
Here's another version using PSE 5.0
I hit the Auto Levels .. and the Auto Sharpen buttons .. and saved it.
You sure make me do a lot of work


----------



## Gabriel

There are a bunch on Ebay that say full version for $50? Hmmm.. Maybe I will get it.

I am wondering if the Macromedia has level stuff...let me go look


----------



## Noyb

Careful ... PSE 5.0 is the new version.
Do NOT get 4.0 .. Which may be on closeout sales.
There's a big difference.


----------



## Gabriel

It says 5.0

Forget about Macromedia torture chamber techy nightmare....I remember now why it scared me. I am not ready to build a website...when I access the program, it wants to go online and update 

I will stick with Adobes


----------



## Noyb

I wonder if they're the legal versions ???
Went shopping and found 5.0 at SamsClub and BBuys for $89.
Haven't checked all my shopping sites yet.

If you plan on playing w videos also ...
You might want to shop for the PSE 5.0 and Premirer Elements 3.0 bundle ... like this ...
http://www.compusa.com/products/pro...oshop_Elements_5_0_Plus_Premiere_Elements_3_0
Both the new versions.


----------



## Gabriel

No videos ....yet.....

I do have a photo that I desaturated a long time ago to bring the underneath stuff up better. I lost the original .
Can levels be used to enhance this photo...sorry for tying up your time. I am trying to get a bunch of images enhanced on my own, and these are the problem ones.


----------



## Gabriel

Noyb said:


> I wonder if they're the legal versions ???
> Went shopping and found 5.0 at SamsClub and BBuys for $89.
> Haven't checked all my shopping sites yet.


 Maybe I'll just pay the extra and get it from a store


----------



## Noyb

Gabriel said:


> No videos ....yet..... Can levels be used to enhance this photo..


The levels are OK ... The main problem is the jpeg compression is way too much.
There's not much left in the Image.

See the big squares and the little squares ?? ... the big squares are the extreme jpeg compression.
By any chance .. you got a better image ???

Yes .. The cheap n quick way is to post them here


----------



## donhammond

I used NeatImage to soften the photo just a bit, then I used unsharp mask in paint shop pro.


----------



## Gabriel

I would not do that to everyone here....no way. There are over 400 that need a little help. Most I'm getting to where I want them. These are two that I couldn't get at all.

That's too bad on the oldened building. I wish i wouldn't have accidently saved the original as a desaturated sized down image....I almost cried when I did that


----------



## Gabriel

Thanks Don...I am on phone modem, and couldn't get the image up...but will try later


----------



## donhammond

Just added a touch of color.


----------



## Noyb

Gabriel said:



> Thanks Don...I am on phone modem, and couldn't get the image up...but will try later


Try to get Don's here ... http://2noyb.home.insightbb.com/1oldnnew1asl1.jpg

or ... http://2noyb.home.insightbb.com/1oldnnew1bvo2.jpg


----------



## donhammond

I reduced the image to 50% so maybe you can see it here.


----------



## Gabriel

Thanks both of you...they both are clear now, and accessible.

Can anyone make out what kind of TEA in the large letters, second line?


----------



## donhammond

It looks very close to "Liptons Tea", but I'm not certain.
I can make out the I, and TONS, and the spacing is about right for the L and P.


----------



## Gabriel

Thanks...I do believe it is LIPTONS TEA.....


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Gabriel, 

I also had a go in Paint Shop


----------



## Gabriel

Thanks so much YM...that one is a beauty...I had no idea subtle stuff like this could be enhanced so. It will really be a wonderful addition to the collage I'm doing


----------



## ymfoster

Gabriel said:


> Thanks so much YM...that one is a beauty...I had no idea subtle stuff like this could be enhanced so. It will really be a wonderful addition to the collage I'm doing


You're welcome Gabriel, 
I just clarified it a few times & changed the colour tones.


----------



## Blackmirror

Would anyone be able to help me
i only have this one photo of me when i was a young lady and its got bent.. 
there is a crease running down the centre.. If someone could remove the crease for me. I have tried but im useless 

Then i can save a copy and have a new one printed out by kodak.. i think


----------



## Noyb

How's this ???
See any changes you'd like ???


----------



## Blackmirror

Noyb said:


> How's this ???
> See any changes you'd like ???


Wow that was quick thank you so much...and its as good as new:up: :up: :up: :up: :up:


----------



## wilson44512

Gabriel said:


> Thanks both of you...they both are clear now, and accessible.
> 
> Can anyone make out what kind of TEA in the large letters, second line?


looks like lipton tea to me too


----------



## Blackmirror

I have another photo for you to correct for me.. just interested in what you can do with this one ..


----------



## Moby

Hi Blackmirror. There doesn't appear to be a lot wrong with that one. Do you want a different colour dress, new hair maybe?  I just cropped it and put it through an auto level process. Others may do something different with it.


----------



## Blackmirror

Moby said:


> Hi Blackmirror. There doesn't appear to be a lot wrong with that one. I just cropped it and put it through an auto level process. Others may do something different with it.


 thank you it is an old photo

I didnt know whether it was possible to spice it up a bit.. new frame colour....maybe


----------



## Moby

Just to get out of a hole I may have just dug for myself, there's nothing wrong with your hair 
We could actually put some colour in there for you if you remember or can find examples on the web of what colour your hair or the dress was. 
Well I couldn't but Noyb could


----------



## Moby

Actually, when younger was your hair the same colour as the one you posted earlier?


----------



## Blackmirror

Moby said:


> Actually, when younger was your hair the same colour as the one you posted earlier?


I believe it was lighter when i was young....the first one was the photo i had taken before starting grammar scool at age 11

I thought it would be fun for someone to tinker with.. i think i am 15 months old on that one .. a wee baby

i think the dress was white or a very pale blue


----------



## Noyb

To do any serious work on this one ... A higher resolution scan would be preferred.


----------



## Blackmirror

Noyb said:


> To do any serious work on this one ... A higher resolution scan would be preferred.


I have a Lexmark all in one scanner printer and im not sure how to do a higher resolution


----------



## Noyb

There should be a DPI scan setting somewhere .... 300 dpi is usually good.
The problem will be that the file will be too big to attach here.
You'll have to host it somewhere else.

You can use M$ Camera n Scanner wizard to run your scanner ... Here's how you'd do it in M$


----------



## Blackmirror

Right 300 it is i tried to scan on higher but kept getting memory errors

link is here http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l183/blackmirror111/lastscan-2.jpg

thank you


----------



## Noyb

Hummm .... 
For some reason I can't get this to look better than my previous try.
I was hoping for a little more detail ... maybe the photo just doesn't have it.
It looks out of focus ... I wonder if this due to the frame or the picture.


----------



## Blackmirror

Noyb said:


> Hummm ....
> For some reason I can't get this to look better than my previous try.
> I was hoping for a little more detail ... maybe the photo just doesn't have it.
> It looks out of focus ... I wonder if this due to the frame or the picture.


i could try a higher scan rate for you but i dont want to be a bother its not really that important


----------



## Moby

300 dpi is all you need, a higher one won't give any more detail that can be seen on a screen. Speaking for myself it's no trouble. It's all good practice for us that need it


----------



## Blackmirror

Moby said:


> 300 dpi is all you need, a higher one won't give any more detail that can be seen on a screen. Speaking for myself it's no trouble. It's all good practice for us that need it


I have a confession to make . when i was putting the photo in the scanner i must have creased it .... i will try a 300 and let you have the link.. Thank you 
I love messing with photo editors but i find them so complicated....

http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l183/blackmirror111/lastscan-3.jpg


----------



## vreyens

Blackmirror said:


> I have a confession to make . when i was putting the photo in the scanner i must have creased it .... i will try a 300 and let you have the link.. Thank you
> I love messing with photo editors but i find them so complicated....
> 
> http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l183/blackmirror111/lastscan-3.jpg


Just had to try. Here mine.
Barry


----------



## nopeeking

> Am I being greedy now? lol
> 
> Do you guys do this for fun or what?
> 
> I always hated the "chicken pox" look. LOL


Sorry I didn't get back earlier to thank all of you. I am so impressed with the changes you guys have made! My mom LOVES the new pic of her "baby."


----------



## Noyb

Lots o fun .. but I'm loosing track of what's happening .. That's nothing unusual for me.
Here .. I took your latest creased image ... upsized it for a better print .. sharpened it a bit ..
and a few other fixes/adjustments.

I'll leave it up to you to decide what's best ... I can't


----------



## ms_khw

I gave it a try as well.


----------



## ms_khw

I read a post about fixing an image of a dog, which I made an attempt at. But now when I come back here to see what others have done I can't find any of the postings for this except mine??? thoughts on this


----------



## Noyb

Sorry bout that.
Sometimes post get buried a page or two deep with a flurry of activity like BlackMirror caused .. 
... And it drops off the Radar screen  
It's all about timing ... Who's on and who's on vacation ... Anything you need ?


----------



## ms_khw

Thanks, found it. Did it ever move fast!


----------



## ms_khw

I gave it another try using a trasparent bkg.


----------



## Blackmirror

Noyb said:


> Sorry bout that.
> Sometimes post get buried a page or two deep with a flurry of activity like BlackMirror caused ..
> ... And it drops off the Radar screen
> It's all about timing ... Who's on and who's on vacation ... Anything you need ?


I am sorry


----------



## Noyb

Did I get the colors about right ???


----------



## Blackmirror

Noyb said:


> Did I get the colors about right ???


Oh wow thank you it looks fantastic.:up: ..... my mum will be so happy with that. i really cant thank you enough


----------



## Noyb

ms_khw said:


> I gave it another try using a transparent bkg.


What editing software you using ???



Blackmirror said:


> Oh wow thank you it looks fantastic.:up: ..... my mum will be so happy with that. i really cant thank you enough


Fixed a few flaws and removed some distractions ...
Think I'm done with it unless you see some changes you'd like.


----------



## bygum

Anyone like to have a go at this one


----------



## Noyb

This is gonna take a while ... Here's where I'm at so far .. I need a sleep break.


----------



## bygum

Going good it is one that takes time


----------



## Blackmirror

Noyb said:


> What editing software you using ???
> 
> Fixed a few flaws and removed some distractions ...
> Think I'm done with it unless you see some changes you'd like.


Thank you so much.. BRILLIANT :up: :up: :up: :up:


----------



## Noyb

I'm afraid I'm going too far and it's beginning to looking fake.
Any one want to have a hand at this ??


----------



## bygum

Well done Noyb you did a good job of it, and like you say its good have a go at them keeps our hand in, Do you use a tablet? I find the mouse ok but it makes my hand acke


----------



## Noyb

No tablet .. But I can zoom way in to make my Mouse Hand life a little easier.
A 20" screen is also nice.
Glad you like it .. I wasn't too satisfied with it.
That was a toughie.


----------



## ms_khw

Hope no one minds me jumping in here. I thought I'd give this photo a try, this is what I have so far..


----------



## bygum

No one minds one bit thats what we put them up for to have a go and learn ,
Well done .


----------



## bygum

I my self with a shot like this and as Noyb say it was a difficult one tend to make them as sharp as I can then texturize them its not to the liking of everyone but I tried it framed it looked ok.


----------



## Gabriel

I have a question about taking photos. Here is a pic I took a few years ago. The moon on the right side is small. When I took the photo, I know it was a much bigger moon. This happens in all my photos with the moon. They look tiny compared to haw they appeared to me when I took them....is this a light/atmosphere thing...does anyone know what I'm talking about?


----------



## Noyb

Gabriel said:


> ..does anyone know what I'm talking about? ...


Haven't the foggiest idea .. But what size do you want it ???


----------



## Gabriel

Now how did you do that


----------



## Noyb

Photoshop transform tool ... scale ... 133% & 200%
Could've done a better job .. what size do You want ??


----------



## Noyb

ms_khw said:


> Hope no one minds me jumping in here. I thought I'd give this photo a try, this is what I have so far..


I'm Impressed .... What editor are you using ???
Can you adjust the levels ... 
to bring the Photo Black n Whites back to the real Black n Whites ???
This is a better way to adjust the brightness and contrast.

The downside .. It enhances the flaws.


----------



## Gabriel

Noyb said:


> Photoshop transform tool ... scale ... 133% & 200%
> Could've done a better job .. what size do You want ??



Let me see if that tool is in my Photoshop....I wanna try too


----------



## hewee

How is this one Gabriel?
I did it in PhotoImpact 10 and it has a thing to do the moon that makes it very easy to size, shape, color, glow and more. Click on thumbnail.



Here is what I did it with.


----------



## Noyb

I used the elliptical marquee tool to select the moon.
Right click in the selection .. Choose Free Transform.

In the Transform tool bar ... see the link icon .. click on it .. and set the scale your choice.
Press enter.
Use the healing tool to feather the selection edges.


----------



## Gabriel

hewee said:


> How is this one Gabriel?
> I did it in PhotoImpact 10 and it has a thing to do the moon that makes it very easy to size, shape, color, glow and more. Click on thumbnail.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what I did it with.


 That ia an awesome tool Heewee


----------



## Gabriel

Noyb said:


> I used the elliptical marquee tool to select the moon.
> Right click in the selection .. Choose Free Transform.
> 
> In the Transform tool bar ... see the link icon .. click on it .. and set the scale your choice.
> Press enter.
> Use the healing tool to feather the selection edges.


Thanks for the instructs NOYB


----------



## hewee

Glad you liked it Gabriel. 

Can also do sunlight effects.


----------



## ymfoster

I had a go at the old photo also, but stopped at a certain point


----------



## telecom69

And a super effort too Yvonne,very impressed, considering how bad the original was,thats some improvement :up:


----------



## ymfoster

Thanks Bob,  

It was a bit big so I had to resize it,  
if anyone wants the bigger version just email me


----------



## hewee

I fixed the colors on this too but now it is all B&W bygum.

Big file is very big.

Going to have to buy India Ink becuse got 16 more days to go before it stops working.

http://tinypic.com/view/?pic=2ronbxg


----------



## bygum

Good going every one it is good to see how many different version where done, to me the object of these lessons if we can call them lesson is that we all learn off each other.
once again every one well done.


----------



## ymfoster

Thanks Pat,  
you're welcome, practice makes ........


----------



## hewee

Your welcome bygum


----------



## ms_khw

This is a picture of my grandparents. I know it is in bad shape, but none the less I'm hoping someone will give it a try. If nothing else, I guess it's a learning experience and some fun for all.


----------



## Noyb

The creases are easy ... but sorry to report ...
There's no image information in the dark areas that can be used to recover or enhance this photo without making it look worse.


----------



## donhammond

You're right Noyb, not much to work with at all. I thought maybe a different background may help a bit.


----------



## ms_khw

thanks for giving it a try.


----------



## bygum

I think I got the chap ok but not much to work on with is wife.


----------



## Noyb

Its been kinda quiet here .. Hope Yall havent lost your touch.

My step-sons an aircraft Nut.

Last week he was flying back from Vegas to Luke AFB (as a passenger .. Darnit) .. and he took this Photo.
He submitted it to Airliners.net and it was rejected .. specific reason not listed.

Im pretty sure the rejection was due to the overexposure in the windshield and the Arizona sunburn on the Co-pilots hand.

Heres his original hi-res photo . http://2noyb.home.insightbb.com/N679AW.jpg
And the Airliners.net requirements . http://2noyb.home.insightbb.com/Requirements.doc
And (just for fun) the Aircraft Nut . http://2noyb.home.insightbb.com/Cadence2.wmv

What Id like to find is some scenery to replace the overexposed (un-repairable) parking ramp.
And maybe some suggestions on other needed fixes
With CS2  Ive already adjusted the shadows/highlights.. But havent applied any sharpening yet.

Any Ideas ??


----------



## Moby

A runway view through the cockpit would be pretty realistic. I've just thrown this one in quickly with no touching up. Lots of runway pics in google image search.


----------



## Noyb

Look Ma ... No Pilot   .... I like it anyway.

I was reading the requirements a little closer .. and If they suspect the photo has been altered .. They'll bounce it.

I also looked at some of their approved photos .. There's some where the outside is over exposed .. so hopefully this is not the problem.

There's some really good aircraft photos here >> http://www.airliners.net/

I tried adding a little sharpening .. and this seemed to make a big difference in the overall appearance.
It seemed to removed some of the "fog" ...for lack of better terminology. ???
http://2noyb.home.insightbb.com/Try2.jpg

As a photographer .. I think he's out of his league and/or needs a better Camera


----------



## Moby

> I was reading the requirements a little closer .. and If they suspect the photo has been altered .. They'll bounce it.


But will they notice? You are the master.


----------



## Moby

> Look Ma ... No Pilot


You can say it's a British airport. We drive on the left.


----------



## ms_khw

Is anyone interested? I'd be thrilled if someone could bring this photo back of a mustang that my husband had been restoring.
thanks, msk


----------



## wilson44512

i had a try


----------



## hewee

Where is the steering on the plane at?


----------



## Blackmirror

ms_khw said:


> Is anyone interested? I'd be thrilled if someone could bring this photo back of a mustang that my husband had been restoring.
> thanks, msk


I am quite interested in the tree in that photo

. would you mind if i used it in my this is strange thread ???


----------



## ymfoster

I had a quick try


----------



## Noyb

hewee said:


> Where is the steering on the plane at?


Sharp Eye there Hewee ... You got me curious also .. so I asked the Aviation Nut.
He said ...
"Airbus ... Sidestick. Captains is on the left, F/O is on the right side. For some reason apparently the Europeans don't like the yokes !"

Moby .. Do they also fly on the left side of the sky ???

The "Nut" also admitted to having only a 2Mpx Camera.


----------



## hewee

So they use a joy-stick and I bet they do fly on the wrong side of the sky too just like the way they drive on the wrong side


----------



## Knotbored

question-what did I change to remove save as *.JPG option?
In the past I could "SAVE-AS .JPG" any internet photo I right clicked on, but recently the only option is save-as bitmap .BMP
The bitmap copy is considerably larger and not as useful for altering.

I cannot determine what controls the save-as default type, but it seems I should be able to choose that default, or have a dropdown list of filetypes to choose from.


----------



## Blackmirror

Knotbored said:


> question-what did I change to remove save as *.JPG option?
> In the past I could "SAVE-AS .JPG" any internet photo I right clicked on, but recently the only option is save-as bitmap .BMP
> The bitmap copy is considerably larger and not as useful for altering.
> 
> I cannot determine what controls the save-as default type, but it seems I should be able to choose that default, or have a dropdown list of filetypes to choose from.


have a look here


----------



## ms_khw

Thanks the photo looks much better! And sure, no problem about the tree go ahead and use it.


----------



## Knotbored

Blackmirror said:


> have a look here


Thanks, that describes my problem and I will try to resolve it (looks like it will take a while since I will try to salvage my passwords n such from temporary files.
I did find some JAVA runtime files with 0 bites and multiple listing (3 times) that just might be the problem.


----------



## vreyens

Hi All,
Could someone see what they can do with
this old photo of my wifes dad and here sister.
I scanned this at 720 dpi. so it is a large file.
Thanks, 
Barry


----------



## Noyb

The bigger the better
I'll be back later ... but someone will probably beat me to it.


----------



## Noyb

just a sample ... going to take a break ..


----------



## vreyens

Noyb said:


> just a sample ... going to take a break ..


Noyb You have done wonders. Thanks for all your work so far.
Barry


----------



## Noyb

I like to stop a little short in repairing ... For fear of making it look Fake ...
... And not like the original .. back when the pic was taken.
I've resized this for a 4x6.
I can do a little noise reduction ... but it would start to loose what detail it has.

Any suggestions on this version ??
http://2noyb.home.insightbb.com/photo3.jpg

Here's one with dust n scratches removed ...
http://2noyb.home.insightbb.com/photo4.jpg


----------



## vreyens

Noyb said:


> I like to stop a little short in repairing ... For fear of making it look Fake ...
> ... And not like the original .. back when the pic was taken.
> I've resized this for a 4x6.
> I can do a little noise reduction ... but it would start to loose what detail it has.
> 
> Any suggestions on this version ??
> http://2noyb.home.insightbb.com/photo3.jpg
> 
> Here's one with dust n scratches removed ...
> http://2noyb.home.insightbb.com/photo4.jpg


You Did GOOD.
Thanks so much for all your hard work.
Barry


----------



## jammar190

Hey everyone, I just got Photoshop and I'm trying to do more things myself. I just saw this video, 



 and can anyone explain how the neck was lengthened? I also tried to preform a digital diet, I used transform, distort,but it distorted the background as well. Anyone know what I did wrong?
http://i2.tinypic.com/44s1nkp.jpg (before)
http://i10.tinypic.com/2dgnuy1.jpg (after)


----------



## Noyb

Looks like they're using the liquify tool ... in Filters.


----------



## Noyb

Basically ... to transform ... 
You want to select the object to be transformed and move it to another Layer ..
Then transform it...

Here .. I selected the entire picture then using transform .. put it on a diet.
then I selected each door jamb and transformed them back in place... almost


----------



## jammar190

You distorted it very nicely. just wanted to the hips to get thinner, instead of the rest of the body and the face. So to do that, like a specific part, I move it into a layer?


----------



## Noyb

That helps here.
when you reduce the hips you will be changing the rest of the picture ..ie.. the background.

Press CRTL+J .. this will copy the picture to a new layer.
This will let you "fix" the background later ... if needed.
Here .. I erased the door jambs then used the Liquify tool on the hips in the top layer
Some repair was also needed on the background using the Clone tool.

Then CTRL+E will merge down the two layers to one layer for saving.


----------



## pblju

here is an old photo a relative recently gave me of my dad and cousin when they were small. Anyone want to play with it?

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v354/skyryder/nanrichard.jpg


----------



## vreyens

pblju said:


> here is an old photo a relative recently gave me of my dad and cousin when they were small. Anyone want to play with it?
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v354/skyryder/nanrichard.jpg


Just a quicky.
Barry


----------



## pblju

thanks alot, Barry. That's a whole lot better!


----------



## pblju

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v354/skyryder/nanricha.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v354/skyryder/rich1.jpg

a couple of more pics if anyone wants to play with them, much thanks


----------



## vreyens

pblju said:


> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v354/skyryder/nanricha.jpg
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v354/skyryder/rich1.jpg
> 
> a couple of more pics if anyone wants to play with them, much thanks


Here is one quick.
Barry


----------



## pblju

you did it again barry! This is my dad, the girl in other photo is cousin, she is really amazed at the work...thanks from both of us


----------



## vreyens

pblju said:


> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v354/skyryder/nanricha.jpg
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v354/skyryder/rich1.jpg
> 
> a couple of more pics if anyone wants to play with them, much thanks


Here is the other one. 
There people on the group that are way better than I am.
Barry


----------



## Noyb

vreyens said:


> Here is the other one.
> There people on the group that are way better than I am.
> Barry


Maybe not better .. But smarter.
I let you do all the difficult surgery 

Hope this quick touchup of levels and sizing helps a little more.


----------



## ferrija1

I played around with vreyens edit.

I'll try another.....


----------



## ferrija1

Here's the other one.


----------



## Noyb

Somebody left their dog out .. And he needs to go back home


----------



## vreyens

Noyb said:


> Somebody left their dog out .. And he needs to go back home


Thanks Noyb, been looking everywhere for her.
She seem alright, look at her tail waging.
Great avatar 
Thanks,
Barry


----------



## poochee

vreyens...Your avatar is sooooooo cute!


----------



## ymfoster

Love your Avatar Barry,  
the tail is so cute too


----------



## Noyb

She didn't really look all that excited about going home ...
So I petted her some more ... fed her some cat food ... and her tail wagged even farther.

Don't worry, She should stop Purring pretty soon.

Anyway ... I still have a problem.
I'm using PS CS2 and IR .. But I can't get the tail to wag any faster.
Anyone know how to fix this ??


----------



## bygum

Just took it a little further.


----------



## ferrija1

Noyb said:


> She didn't really look all that excited about going home ...
> So I petted her some more ... fed her some cat food ... and her tail wagged even farther.
> 
> Don't worry, She should stop Purring pretty soon.
> 
> Anyway ... I still have a problem.
> I'm using PS CS2 and IR .. But I can't get the tail to wag any faster.
> Anyone know how to fix this ??


0 is 0, you can't get it to animate faster, unless you remove frames which looks weird. There's some white around it that you probably want to get rid of as it looks weird on a blue background (as an avatar).


----------



## Noyb

But .. I've seen much faster animations here at TSG ????

I see the white spray ... but I can't find it in PSCS2 ... even with a black background.
I've erased till there's a hole in my monitor... it's just not there .. till it gets to a gif.


----------



## bygum

How fast do you want it to wag its going fast enough on my screen


----------



## Noyb

I'm thinking it would look a little more realistic if it was a touch faster.
I've seen some really fast Avitars .. was wondering if they used other software ..
Or there was some gif optimization setting in PSCS that I don't know about.


----------



## donhammond

Here is my attempt using Paint Shop Pro Animation Shop.


----------



## poochee

donhammond...cute!


----------



## donhammond

Thanks poochee!


----------



## Noyb

Thanks Don .. That looks more realistic .. You think??

Without knowing it ... You also answered my question about Photoshop.
Apparently, Photoshop thinks that your .05 seconds ... is faster than my 0 seconds.
Are you in a different time zone ??? I wonder what math they use ???


----------



## vreyens

donhammond said:


> Here is my attempt using Paint Shop Pro Animation Shop.


Your Did Good Don, Bitsy the little chi likes it also.
Thanks again for you work.
Barry


----------



## Noyb

For every action ... there's an opposite and equal reaction


----------



## ferrija1

Noyb said:


> For every action ... there's an opposite and equal reaction


----------



## Noyb

Use your INDOOR voice


----------



## ymfoster

Very good Don & Barry,  

I think she's starting to rumba now


----------



## ferrija1

Don't forget the ears!


----------



## hewee

Cute effect on the dog.


----------



## telecom69

Would anyone be good enough to do a bit of work on the posted picture ? I have posted two that are scanned at different resolutions ....what I was hoping for was for the background to be modified to a lighter one removing the shadow,there are also some marks across the picture caused by someone writing on the back of it,which I would like removed.if its too much to ask,I would prefer just the background being done if possible,I would like to be printing it at 7 x 5 inches ....


----------



## Noyb

Any particular color for the background ?


----------



## Guyzer

I kind of like a gray background myself. It doesn't conflict with the skin and hair tones so much.


----------



## bygum

How you goin Noyb .


----------



## Noyb

_How you goin Noyb_ …. Really great today .. And you.
You're gonna have to teach me how to frame one of these days.

_I kind of like a gray background myself_ … Me Too .. But cutting around hair is really tricky
The lighter color I chose, kinda hides this cutting edge problem.

Waiting on the Boss to check in with an opinion.


----------



## bygum

Noyb said:


> _How you goin Noyb_ . Really great today .. And you.
> You're gonna have to teach me how to frame one of these days.
> 
> _I kind of like a gray background myself_  Me Too .. But cutting around hair is really tricky
> The lighter color I chose, kinda hides this cutting edge problem.
> 
> Waiting on the Boss to check in with an opinion.


The frameing is the easy part , Have you got a WACOM Tablet if not I sujest you get one I could not do with out mine it is for easier to hold a pencil than a mouse , It took about 30 seconds to cut around the hair line , there are some good plugins for photo shop now but they want the earth for some of them.

Ok happy snapping.


----------



## telecom69

Great efforts lads :up: big improvement to the original,makes the subjects stand out a lot better I think,considering this was supposed to be a professionally taken photo,I thought it lacked a bit of thought ...I hesitate to ask for more but if the skin tones could be lightened a bit I think it would be even better still,can anyone oblige? I thank you all for your efforts so far :up:  ...I think that grey is just right for the background,wouldnt have known what to suggest ...


----------



## bygum

------------------------------------


----------



## Noyb

Don't be bashful ... Any other changes you'd like ??

Here's my 15MB working Photoshop .psd file if anyone wants to play with it ... like adding a frame 
http://2noyb.home.insightbb.com/march.psd

I can't figure out how to get the Yellow spots out of the skin tones.


----------



## telecom69

Thanks bygum, :up: hadnt thought about seeing it in black/white,it offered a different choice,so thanks for your input 

*noyb* that looks so much better :up: hadnt noticed the yellowing till you pointed it out  now I shall always see it of course,great effort so pleased with it, everyone says how much better it looks than the original ...thanks for doing it :up:


----------



## Noyb

Now that you'll always see the yellowing ...
Hopefully, this'll make it less obvious


----------



## Blackmirror

Here is a challenge .. Its my sons girlfriend as a small child .. i dont know what has happened to the photos but might keep you busy


----------



## bygum

I dont think there is much you can do about the color on this one only turn it to b/w


----------



## Blackmirror

bygum said:


> I dont think there is much you can do about the color on this one only turn it to b/w


Thank you its looks great .:up: :up: . it was a bit colourful .. Do you know what causes that ???


----------



## Noyb

I think this helps the color a little ..


----------



## Blackmirror

Noyb said:


> I think this helps the color a little ..


Wow thats fantastic as well .. thank you so much


----------



## Noyb

Glad you liked it.
The other one might be "repairable" but it will take a lot of redrawing and might come out looking a little fake.
I'd jump on it .. but I'm going to be a little busy today.


----------



## Blackmirror

Noyb said:


> Glad you liked it.
> The other one might be "repairable" but it will take a lot of redrawing and might come out looking a little fake.
> I'd jump on it .. but I'm going to be a little busy today.


There is no hurry please


----------



## Noyb

First pass ... How's this ???


----------



## hannab

I just recently checked out this thread, you guys are very talented and I think it's so nice what you do :up: I love old photos


----------



## ferrija1

Here's my try....


----------



## Blackmirror

Noyb said:


> First pass ... How's this ???


wow thank you ...:up: :up:


----------



## Blackmirror

ferrija1 said:


> Here's my try....


Thank you so much


----------



## ferrija1

Blackmirror said:


> Thank you so much


Sure. 
Here it is again, with a little less blue.


----------



## Blackmirror

Well done everybody


----------



## Noyb

I keep my Photoshop working files for awhile ..
If you see something you'd like fixed or changed .. Just holler.


----------



## Blackmirror

I have forwarded them to my sons girlfriend and will let you know whatshe says 

many thanks again


----------



## donhammond

Noyb
You did a great job on that photo! I thought I would try a frame and a bit of texture to the background. I used Paint Shop Pro to make the frame along with a plugin 'Primus' to get the 3d effect, then a bit of dropped shadow here and there. Neat Image took care of most of the yellow spots you referred to, then I enhanced the image a bit and, presto.


----------



## ferrija1

donhammond said:


> Noyb
> You did a great job on that photo! I thought I would try a frame and a bit of texture to the background. I used Paint Shop Pro to make the frame along with a plugin 'Primus' to get the 3d effect, then a bit of dropped shadow here and there. Neat Image took care of most of the yellow spots you referred to, then I enhanced the image a bit and, presto.


You might want to lighten the eyes.


----------



## Noyb

Don .... Nice touchup 
Ferrija ... Not a bad idea ...


----------



## ferrija1

Noyb said:


> Don .... Nice touchup
> Ferrija ... Not a bad idea ...


Still looks like she got punched in the eye    .... hold on.......


----------



## ferrija1




----------



## KMW

just testing, a friends head on elvis's body 



sweeet, he's gonna wanna get even lol


----------



## donhammond

Hi Kev
I kind of like this one better!


----------



## KMW

Hey Don


----------



## Blackmirror

I have a bit of a challenge 

2 of my sons had a bit of a falling out and he ripped up my sons picture of his first pike 

Anything you can do with it at all please


----------



## donhammond

A larger image would have been nice to work with, but, if you would rather have a different background, just let us know.


----------



## Blackmirror

donhammond said:


>


Oh WOW fantastic thank you soo much


----------



## crl




----------



## Noyb

Looks like a fish story to me


----------



## Blackmirror

crl said:


>


Oh again wow .. thank you he will be so happy lol and it has saved his brother from getting a thump


----------



## donhammond

Noyb said:


> Looks like a fish story to me


Nice work!


----------



## Blackmirror

Noyb said:


> Looks like a fish story to me


LOL thats a big fish 
thanks


----------



## xgerryx

Blackmirror said:


> Oh again wow .. thank you he will be so happy lol and it has saved his brother from getting a thump


Hey BM,
Tell them to behave or you will take their trikes off them


----------



## ymfoster

Nice restore Don, Noyb & crl, :up:  


Hi Gerry,  
Haven't seen you for a while either


----------



## ferrija1




----------



## Blackmirror

You are all genuises .. many many thanks


----------



## MightyQueenC

The outstanding work done in this thread never ceases to amaze me.  
Great jobs everyone ... #1489 is my pick. :up: 
It would be interesting to have a background photo of the area (or similar) the original pic was taken, uploaded and then have son and fish "glued-ed" on, to see what it looks like.


----------



## Blackmirror

MightyQueenC said:


> The outstanding work done in this thread never ceases to amaze me.
> Great jobs everyone ... #1489 is my pick. :up:
> It would be interesting to have a background photo of the area (or similar) the original pic was taken, uploaded and then have son and fish "glued-ed" on, to see what it looks like.


Theres only one problem with that MOMS SISTA its about 200 miles away 
i think i will have to ask and may be find a photo on the web


----------



## ferrija1

Thanks.

It was hard getting the background to look like it was actually there, since it was higher quality and was brighter, but I think it looks pretty good.


----------



## MightyQueenC

Blackmirror said:


> Theres only one problem with that MOMS SISTA its about 200 miles away
> *i think i will have to ask and may be find a photo on the web*


LOL  That's what I meant  ... or another photo of the place where he was originally standing (web-ripped or not).


----------



## Blackmirror

Pike live in both rivers and ponds .

... that fish came from a river The river Wensym in Norfolk . not where i thought 

Cossey Mill


----------



## MightyQueenC

ferrija1 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> It was hard getting the background to look like it was actually there, since it was higher quality and was brighter, but I think it looks pretty good.


Well, it's very well done. :up: Perhaps a bit of "lightening" under the cap's beak shadowing his eyes, and it would be splendid, indeed.


----------



## Blackmirror

I have the urge to post my profile picture MOMS SISTA to see if they can make my bum look smaller lol


----------



## ferrija1

MightyQueenC said:


> Well, it's very well done. :up: Perhaps a bit of "lightening" under the cap's beak shadowing his eyes, and it would be splendid, indeed.


I was so busy with the background, I forgot that!

Just a minute.....


----------



## MightyQueenC

LOL  I'm sure there are some who would love to have a go at my mighty mouth.   

Gotta get out in the sunshine. :up: See ya laterz


----------



## Blackmirror

CYA later


----------



## ferrija1

It is a little greenish but better.


----------



## Guyzer

Here's my quick try at lightening under the cap.


----------



## Blackmirror

They are getting better and better


----------



## ferrija1

Guyzer said:


> Here's my quick try at lightening under the cap.


Definitely better than mine.


----------



## Guyzer

Blackmirror said:


> They are getting better and better


Except for one thing... I have done a lot of fishing in my day and caught my share of Northern Pike. Never have I ever seen one caught in a river with that much water flowing. Now if someone had the time to do a bit of cut and paste by a lake I would fall for it.  ( I would but I'm at work )


----------



## Noyb

Someone forgot to say ........

 Smile


----------



## ferrija1

Noyb said:


> Someone forgot to say ........
> 
> Smile


 :up:


----------



## Blackmirror

Are you having fun .. lol thats my oldest son Darren and he is fishing mad


----------



## Noyb

YES ... Want me to turn the smile around ???


----------



## Blackmirror

Have a look at this one and see if you can improve the size of his catch  please
This is Martin


----------



## xgerryx

Blackmirror said:


> I have the urge to post my profile picture MOMS SISTA to see if they can make my bum look smaller lol


Just leave your bum like it is Blackmirror, doesn't look to bad, "whoops" just got a smack behind the ear from my other half.


----------



## Blackmirror

xgerryx said:


> Just leave your bum like it is Blackmirror, doesn't look to bad, "whoops" just got a smack behind the ear from my other half.


LOL serves you right


----------



## xgerryx

Blackmirror said:


> LOL serves you right


Yup


----------



## Noyb

How Big ??


----------



## Blackmirror

Noyb said:


> How Big ??


LOL can we go any bigger  
You know the one about the fishermans tale .. it was that big !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks


----------



## ferrija1

That looks great, Noyb. :up:


----------



## Blackmirror

I am loving these photos you are all so clever


----------



## Noyb

My first ones were quickies ... pre breakfast versions.
Here's the bigger one .. Cleaned up a little.
I think this is as far as I want to go ... and still look a little realistic.

I was wondering what the digging was for in the background ...
Till I saw the body parts on the left


----------



## Blackmirror

Thats lovely thank you


----------



## MightyQueenC

Noyb said:


> My first ones were quickies ... pre breakfast versions.
> Here's the bigger one .. Cleaned up a little.
> I think this is as far as I want to go ... and still look a little realistic.
> 
> *I was wondering what the digging was for in the background ...
> Till I saw the body parts on the left *


LMAO :up:  
Great work. :up: You guys are amazing.


----------



## Blackmirror

They are a great bunch in here MOMS SISTA i agree with you


----------



## Noyb

Just a side note ... For the fun of it  
Been baby sitting for the Step Daughter so she can go for a Harley ride with Hubby.
I emailed her this picture ... and hope to get Mom in trouble when she gets home.

I call this  Breakfast of Champions


----------



## Guyzer

I got you beat Noyb. Here's one of me holding a friends daughter in 1973 or so.  It's a good thing we don't do that anymore.


----------



## Noyb

Little Mason is up to taking about three steps now  with some Crash n Burns.
Also  Been making a Quilt Ladder for the wife to hang her quilts on.

Also Emailed this photo to the daughter. 
I call this one .. Moms Heart Attack


----------



## Blackmirror

LOL you have a wicked side ... i had to look twice at the last photo


----------



## ferrija1

Noyb said:


> Just a side note ... For the fun of it
> Been baby sitting for the Step Daughter so she can go for a Harley ride with Hubby.
> I emailed her this picture ... and hope to get Mom in trouble when she gets home.
> 
> I call this  Breakfast of Champions


Yuck!


----------



## hewee

Nice job making the fish bigger but the tail fin from the smaller fish is on the other bigger fish still by his hand.


----------



## cmacg

Can someone with a bit of spare time have a look at this photo for us. A very sentimental photo so any improvement would be greatly appreciated.

cmacg


----------



## donhammond

Here is a quickie!


----------



## bygum




----------



## wilson44512

wow nice job there bygum.


----------



## ymfoster

Here's my effort at a cleanup, 

Yvonne


----------



## ferrija1

I fixed bygum's great edit a bit.


----------



## Danyo

How did you guys post the picture within the message box?


----------



## ferrija1

I used http://allyoucanupload.webshots.com/ then copied the second original image link.



I then pasted it in the post.


----------



## bygum

ferrija1 said:


> I fixed bygum's great edit a bit.


Cant see what you have done


----------



## ferrija1

I got rid of the white border and despeckled it.


----------



## bygum

well apart from the white border I see no difference, how can one see the difference if you take the original one away


----------



## ferrija1

You don't see all the speckles?

Open my image and this one in tabs and compare them.


----------



## bygum

What I am saying if you dont leave the original how can one see what you have done


----------



## ferrija1

The original was yours.


----------



## ymfoster

ferrija1 said:


> I got rid of the white border and despeckled it.


But still didn't straighten it


----------



## donhammond

complain complain complain!!!!!


----------



## ymfoster

donhammond said:


> complain complain complain!!!!!


     Hi Don


----------



## donhammond

Great work Yvonne! Everyones was very good..


----------



## xgerryx

cmacg said:


> A very sentimental photo so any improvement would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> cmacg


Hi Colin & Kath,

Good to see some really good results so far. :up: :up: :up:

Gerry


----------



## ymfoster

Thanks Don,  
yes all versions are good & very individual


----------



## ferrija1

ymfoster said:


> But still didn't straighten it


It doesn't look like it's tilted.........at least not that much, I'll fix it, though.


----------



## ferrija1




----------



## ymfoster

ferrija1 said:


> It doesn't look like it's tilted.........at least not that much, I'll fix it, though.


I was just kidding ya !

you did a good job though


----------



## telecom69

Anyone prepared to put a bit of colour into this photo?it was taken in 1953 and not much colour photography about then,well at least not for the masses  would appreciate any thing that could be done to improve it ....uniform is Khaki,hair brown on both,flowers red ,green foliage...the original is 8x6 and would like to be able to reprint at that size ...


----------



## softrain

7:10pm pdt 5/14/07 Is the photo you are showing for coloring, of you
and your missus on your wedding day? This is one of the most precious
pictures I've seen in a long time. Just look into their eyes...What love!
softrain


----------



## xgerryx

telecom69 said:


> Anyone prepared to put a bit of colour into this photo?it was taken in 1953 and not much colour photography about then,well at least not for the masses  would appreciate any thing that could be done to improve it


Hi ya Telecom

It looks absolutely beautiful as it is

gerry


----------



## Danyo

As xgerryx said, the picutre is beautiful. Just a little flat, so I just adjusted the contrast to enhance it a little.


----------



## ymfoster

Here's my effort, 
I changed it to jpg & it went smaller


----------



## Danyo

ynfoster, you put more effort into the project then I did. 

Looks Great!!!:up: :up:


----------



## ymfoster

Thanks Danyo


----------



## bygum

ajust the levels unmasck color


----------



## xgerryx

ymfoster said:


> Here's my effort,
> I changed it to jpg & it went smaller


Hey ya Yvonne

What a beautiful job you have done,
Thats about as good as it gets :up: :up: :up:


----------



## ymfoster

Thanks Gerry,  

I used the 'Recoloured' programme, it does a terrific job where colours meet


----------



## cmacg

Hi guys - just a thanks to you all for your efforts - amazing talents all round - the photo now has some character.

regards colin russell :up:


----------



## telecom69

xgerryx said:


> Hey ya Yvonne
> 
> What a beautiful job you have done,
> Thats about as good as it gets :up: :up: :up:


I have to agree,it really is a superb job,looks to me as if a lot of effort went into making that photo and I really do appreciate it :up:  thanks for that Yvonne ...you can be well proud of your achievment 

Not that it matters but on a technical side I wonder why it went smaller? still puzzling over that .....well done again and thank you so very much


----------



## ymfoster

You're very welcome Bob,  

getting the colours adjusted is the main thing, the rest is fairly easy,  

The picture was in jpe format when I downloaded it & that doesn't always work for me, I've noticed when changing jpe to jpg it has got smaller before also, so may be better to save original to jpg before resizing for posting, or one in each format to choose from


----------



## bygum

What program is that Ym by the way great job you got the color just perfect.

Pat.


----------



## ymfoster

Thanks Pat, 

It's called 'Recolored' .... I got it when it was a freebie, but don't think it is now, 

www.recolored.com/download.php


----------



## telecom69

ymfoster said:


> You're very welcome Bob,
> 
> getting the colours adjusted is the main thing, the rest is fairly easy,
> 
> The picture was in jpe format when I downloaded it & that doesn't always work for me, I've noticed when changing jpe to jpg it has got smaller before also, so may be better to save original to jpg before resizing for posting, or one in each format to choose from


Ok Yvonne I use Image shack for posting my photos,and it was definitly jpg when it went into there so something must have happened from Image Shack to you, funny that is because Image Shack doesnt show jpe as an allowed format .....anyway I will do a bit of investigating,just for something to do,  ...I dont do any resizing or anything else I just host it in Image Shack and that takes care of all the details and just gives you various codes for posting ie. as thumbnails,to forums etc ... I did check on the photo as it stood in Image Shack before colouring and it was still showing as jpg ....

None of the above really matters  its just my curiousity running amok ....


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Bob,  
It must be something happening when I download then,
sometimes I get downloads as bmp when they should be jpeg or gif also, I did read something about the problem somewhere, but forget where now, so don't worry about it,

I'll try to Google it


----------



## Blackmirror

Lovely transformation there


----------



## ymfoster

Thanks Donna


----------



## hewee

Wow that is great but then again 'Recolored' does such a great job and is easy to use too.
Wish it worked on my PC. There beta worked but I get a error from there newer version.

Coloriage v.4.1
Add Color to Black and White Photos
http://akvis.com/en/coloriage/screenshots-add-color.php

Works the same and has more preset colors to pick from but cost more too.


----------



## xgerryx

hewee said:


> Wish it worked on my PC. There beta worked but I get a error from there newer version.


Its time you updated that old dinosaur Hewee


----------



## spiked232

This is a picture of my grandma and mom when Mom was a just little girl and grandma was a young woman...I used Photshop CS3 ...


----------



## hewee

xgerryx said:


> Its time you updated that old dinosaur Hewee


Yea I know a newer XP Pro and a faster Quad-Core Intel Xeon Processors with lots of memory.
http://www.alienware.com/product_de...spx?SysCode=PC-MJ12-8550I&SubCode=SKU-DEFAULT


----------



## ymfoster

I had a go at it in Paint Shop Pro 7,

using the clone tool & lightening different areas .....


----------



## Noyb

spiked232 said:


> ...I used Photshop CS3 ...


Probably the first repair you want to do is fix the Levels.
The picture Black and White levels have faded toward Gray.


----------



## Noyb

Then you might want to work on the shadows/highlites a little ...
to restore some of the detail lost in the over/under exposure ... Hopefully


----------



## spiked232

Nice job...It's a work in progress so I'll keep working on it. Plus I'm still learning the program and don't understand the whole thing yet. 

thanks for the advice guys!


----------



## Noyb

The Brightness/Contrast tool in CS3 has been fixed to work a lot better than previous versions &#8230;
But it&#8217;s still an obsolete way of thinking as compared to using the Levels Adjust.

The Levels and Shadow/Highlites are usually the first parameters I take a look at to see if they need adjusting.


----------



## Guyzer

Something I have been practicing on......


----------



## ferrija1

Guyzer said:


> Something I have been practicing on......


Looks pretty good.


----------



## nopeeking

Hi. I've found a few very talented people in this forum in the past, all of whom have done excellent edits for me. Just wondering if anyone wants to tackle these two photos. It's obvious what needs to be done in one of them.  Anything you could do would be an improvement I'm sure. The other one of the couple...I'd like to know if someone here could remove the background (mainly the 3rd person and the number that's visible over the woman's shoulder). This couple would like to frame the photo to hang on their wall, and possibly use as an engagement announcement photo.


----------



## ymfoster

Here's the first effort, 

Yvonne


----------



## wilson44512




----------



## ymfoster

That's very effective Wilson


----------



## ferrija1

Looks pretty good wilson.


----------



## Blackmirror

I have been trying to use photo editing and i dont understand what the magic paintbrush is in Photofiltre


----------



## ferrija1

Are you sure it's not magic wand?


----------



## Blackmirror

yes sorry magic wand


----------



## nopeeking

Thanks, Yvonne and Wilson. Those are both great! The fireworks is a nice touch, Wilson. I wish I could have uploaded the full sized photo though, since the edited photo loses some of it's clarity when I magnify it.

Good work! :up:


----------



## wilson44512

these are a few techniques i use to cut out a image.

http://www.my-photoshop.com/bydesign/id-tutorials/bgchange.html

http://www.pegaweb.com/tutorials/separation/separate-image-from-background.htm


----------



## Blackmirror

Thanks will have a try ..


----------



## wilson44512

http://s9.************.com/RavenDesigns/index.php?showtopic=9&st=0#entry118521


----------



## ferrija1

Blackmirror said:


> yes sorry magic wand


It selects an area of an image.


----------



## Blackmirror

what do you do with it ... it flashes at me lol


----------



## ferrija1

That's the selection. You can then add filters and do things to that selected part without doing anything to the other part of the image.


----------



## Blackmirror

Thanks i will have to have a fiddle lol


----------



## donhammond

I didn't notice anyone trying yo do anything with this one. It is pretty small to do much with it, but, here is my first attempt.
Yvonne and Wilson did a fantastic job on the other photo,


----------



## ferrija1

Here's my shot at it.


----------



## hannab

donhammond said:


> I didn't notice anyone trying yo do anything with this one. It is pretty small to do much with it, but, here is my first attempt.
> Yvonne and Wilson did a fantastic job on the other photo,


Don that's great, you turned it into a piece of art :up:


----------



## ferrija1

Here's my first revision....


----------



## ymfoster

nopeeking said:


> Thanks, Yvonne and Wilson. Those are both great! The fireworks is a nice touch, Wilson. I wish I could have uploaded the full sized photo though, since the edited photo loses some of it's clarity when I magnify it.
> 
> Good work! :up:


You're welcome nopeeking 



donhammond said:


> I didn't notice anyone trying yo do anything with this one. It is pretty small to do much with it, but, here is my first attempt.
> Yvonne and Wilson did a fantastic job on the other photo,


Thanks Don, 

You did a great job on the last one also, nice solution.

Nice work Ferrija,


----------



## bygum

My try


----------



## ymfoster

Nice restore Pat,


----------



## ferrija1

You did a great job of getting rid of the light part, though the person looks like a cut-out.


----------



## bygum

ferrija1 said:


> You did a great job of getting rid of the light part, though the person looks like a cut-out.


Thats because it is in Three D.


----------



## bygum

ymfoster said:


> Nice restore Pat,


Thanks Ym tried it on disk time run out .


----------



## ymfoster

bygum said:


> Thanks Ym tried it on disk time run out .


How about the zipped one ? .... that should be ok


----------



## bygum

which one, have you got the address?


----------



## ymfoster

bygum said:


> which one, have you got the address?


No I don't Pat, but I thought I sent it to you zipped, you would have had to unzip it to instal it.


----------



## donhammond

hannab said:


> Don that's great, you turned it into a piece of art :up:


Thank you! The dark shades makes it difficult plus the size of it....


----------



## ferrija1

bygum said:


> Thats because it is in Three D.


----------



## silverbirch

some interesting advice on this thread
but I was wondering, is there
a photoshop type of thread anywhere ?


----------



## vreyens

silverbirch said:


> some interesting advice on this thread
> but I was wondering, is there
> a photoshop type of thread anywhere ?


Try here.
Barry


----------



## silverbirch

thanks but I was looking for a kind of photoshop
running thread dealing with things like
manipulation of photos, images etc
( maybe I should try and start one ! )


----------



## xgerryx

Probably here is as good as any. Fire away with what help you need. There are a few guys here that will be more than happy to offer advise.


----------



## ferrija1

Yes, this thread would probably be a good place to post at.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

I got damaged photo and could someone repair for me please 

Here's the damaged photo


----------



## Noyb

How's This ??


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Noyb said:


> How's This ??


Thanks Noyb 

*pays £100* and *owns you a pint of beer*


----------



## Noyb

You're Welcome
Saw some flaws in my lens repair ... Here's the improved version.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Noyb said:


> You're Welcome
> Saw some flaws in my lens repair ... Here's the improved version.


I wondered why your name called Noyb, maked me think that you know... no*b.... many people use that word... Didnt mean to upset you Noyb.


----------



## Noyb

CrazyComputerMan said:


> I wondered why your name called Noyb ...


That's None Of Your Buisness


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Okay.. I'll leave it to you.


----------



## Noyb

I think that went right over his head .. anyone agree


----------



## MightyQueenC

CrazyComputerMan said:


> Okay.. I'll leave it to you.


*NOYB* = *N*one *O*f *Y*our *B*usiness, CCM 

Have a nice day, NOYB.


----------



## Noyb

Many years ago, I was the Administrator of a CAD/CAM system.
One of the Factory reps came in to work on the system and called me at home to get my Administrator password so he could get into the system.
He didn't get it either .. But I don't think he'll ever forget it.

If I had it to do over again .. I would've just used the name "Jay" here.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Got it


----------



## xgerryx

CrazyComputerMan said:


> I got damaged photo and could someone repair for me please
> 
> Here's the damaged photo


oooch, 



Noyb said:


> You're Welcome
> Saw some flaws in my lens repair ... Here's the improved version.


Good job Noyb 



Noyb said:


> *pays £100* and *owns you a pint of beer* .


You should off put a 300 mm lens on it and you might have got a whole keg


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

LOL Gerry

All Went Well Gerry?


----------



## Brianthebull

I've only just found this thread tonight and spent some time looking through it from the start.

I would just like to say, there are some very talented guys here, that can do some amazing things with photos.
I'm just beginning to use this type of software and if I can get to half as good with it, then I'll be very pleased.

well done guys


----------



## Noyb

Welcome aboard ... And thanks for knocking some of the Rust off this topic.
What editing Software you playing with ??


----------



## Brianthebull

Photoshop CS2 and also to a lesser extent GIMP. I'm not getting on with GIMP.


----------



## Noyb

You got the best ... Might as well dump Gimp .. and save the confusion.
Anything you want to work on ??
I was looking at you Avatar ... Couldn't think of any way to animate it.


----------



## Brianthebull

I'm not so much into restoration, although I probably have a picture or two that could do with it, more trying to do virals. not very successfully but hey.
I get an idea and see what I can do. Nothing of any note so far, it's a long slow learning curve for me so far.

I've got GIMP on a memory stick so i can do stuff at work in my lunch time on a pc that is locked down, but can't seem to get anywhere with it.

My Avatar? Doesn't need animating. Says it all as it is.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Noyb said:


> You got the best ... Might as well dump Gimp .. and save the confusion.
> Anything you want to work on ??
> I was looking at you Avatar ... Couldn't think of any way to animate it.


How you None Of Your Business?


----------



## zaebos

Hi, I am wondering if anyone can repair this image, I lost the original but have many different parts, I have added links to the parts. It is of me and my friend who is overseas and I cant get to her or take more pictures, so if anyone can fix it I would be very grateful....

Cheers

http://hivesecurity.com/gah!.JPG
http://hivesecurity.com/100_1043.JPG
http://hivesecurity.com/324218613_l.png

the png in fireworks should still have layer information saved


----------



## Noyb

Here's a start ... And welcome to the TSG forum


----------



## Brianthebull

Blimey! The picture in the first link is freaky!

Hi Noyb. Hope you're well.
Good job on the repair.
You got me thinking about animating my avatar. Maybe have the blank band lift, like in your avatar, but reveal not Penfolds eyes, but these...


----------



## Noyb

Something like this ????


----------



## Brianthebull

That's pretty cool, but not sure if I'll use it cos then my anonimity is lost!


----------



## Noyb

Or this ....


----------



## Brianthebull

What's the difference between the first and second?

What about this? My First animation.


----------



## Brianthebull

Pants!!

It ain't doing it!!
it is here tho'


----------



## Noyb

Brianthebull said:


> What's the difference between the first and second?


Transparent background.


----------



## Brianthebull

lol!! oh yes.
The transparent background is definatley better


----------



## Noyb

I've been playing with your animation.
Got to run .. but here's what I have so far ...


----------



## Brianthebull

how did you get it to run here?
I think the eyes need to be visible longer.


----------



## zaebos

Wow, that was amazing Nyob, 

Thankyou very much! How did you manage this?

I notice it looks very smooth in some parts, was this the result of a clone tool or similar?

Still, pretty amazing job

THanks again!


----------



## Noyb

Photoshop Clone, Healing, Blur, Copy parts to new layers and move them around.
Had to recreate her right eye brow, from the left (via transform and flip horizontally) ..etc ..etc..

I'm really curious how it got in that shape.


----------



## zaebos

I switched our eyes and mouths around, and then lost the original image after my hard drive died, glad to have it back


----------



## Noyb

Eyes opened longer .. and reading this forum ...


----------



## Brianthebull

Excellent! very good.
I can't believe how simple it is.


----------



## nopeeking

I've been in here and uploaded photos for repair, and had no problems. But now when I'm in the upload window, I browse for my photo, click upload, close the window, and my message window closes as well.  

Anyone have any idea what I'm doing wrong??

I should mention that when I open the upload window, the main message window disappears. I just tried it again.


----------



## ferrija1

nopeeking said:


> I've been in here and uploaded photos for repair, and had no problems. But now when I'm in the upload window, I browse for my photo, click upload, close the window, and my message window closes as well.
> 
> Anyone have any idea what I'm doing wrong??
> 
> I should mention that when I open the upload window, the main message window disappears. I just tried it again.


You're better off uploading them at some place like http://allyoucanupload.webshots.com/ since they have much more storage than TSG and you can upload huge images. They must be JPEG, though.


----------



## nopeeking

Thankyou. I'll check it out.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

ferrija1 said:


> You're better off uploading them at some place like http://allyoucanupload.webshots.com/ since they have much more storage than TSG and you can upload huge images. They must be JPEG, though.


GIF?


----------



## ferrija1

CrazyComputerMan said:


> GIF?


Image Shack.


----------



## Fyreman

Hello,

First I want to say the work I've seen here (read through all 110+ pages) is absolutely fantastic! The knowledge / skill level is inspiring, envious is too weak of a word for what I've seen. 

Now to my project. I'm going to attempt to restore / retouch a postcard photo of my dad's parents holding my dad's brother- circa 1910?. 

I'm looking for suggestions, direction, and opinions...etc, before I get started. I'm kind of a perfectionist (blame my father) so I want to do this myself BUT don't want to put huge amounts of time up front only to find out it would have been better if I would have done this or that first. Here is what I've learned:

* Scan at least 300dpi (would 400, 500, 600 be better??)
* Scan in original color (can be changed later??)
* Save as TIFF vs JPEG (repeated "saves" in JPEG= picture degrading)
* I'm using ArcSoft PhotoStudio 5.5 and have Paint.Net available (sorry, don't have the money for Photoshop CS or Paint Shop Pro 7)
* When posting a picture here, use "ImageShack" because of file size (does it accept TIFF format??)
* When "sharpening" picture, do as the VERY LAST step before finalization (use "unmask" tool??)

Now a question- the original is approximately a 3x5, I would like the final project / picture to be a 5x7 or even larger, what do I do up front- if possible- to achieve this?

All comments, suggestions, opinions are welcomed. Thanks so very much for your time.

ps; this project probably won't be started for a few days (vacation) so if I don't get back to you right away, I hope you'll understand


----------



## Noyb

Pixels are like Money .. the More the Merrier.
600dpi in a tiff, bmp or an uncompressed jpeg (100% quality setting)

The more the pixels ... the bigger you can print it.
Not really sure I would do any sharpening.
I usually try to keep it looking as the original would have looked when new ..
maybe a little better.
Go to far ... and it can start looking fake.

I'd suggest Photoshop Elements 6.0

If you can't get it to Image Shack, I'll PM you my Email Address .. I can host it for you.


----------



## ferrija1

Fyreman said:


> Hello,
> 
> First I want to say the work I've seen here (read through all 110+ pages) is absolutely fantastic! The knowledge / skill level is inspiring, envious is too weak of a word for what I've seen.
> 
> Now to my project. I'm going to attempt to restore / retouch a postcard photo of my dad's parents holding my dad's brother- circa 1910?.
> 
> I'm looking for suggestions, direction, and opinions...etc, before I get started. I'm kind of a perfectionist (blame my father) so I want to do this myself BUT don't want to put huge amounts of time up front only to find out it would have been better if I would have done this or that first. Here is what I've learned:
> 
> * Scan at least 300dpi (would 400, 500, 600 be better??)
> * Scan in original color (can be changed later??)
> * Save as TIFF vs JPEG (repeated "saves" in JPEG= picture degrading)
> * I'm using ArcSoft PhotoStudio 5.5 and have Paint.Net available (sorry, don't have the money for Photoshop CS or Paint Shop Pro 7)
> * When posting a picture here, use "ImageShack" because of file size (does it accept TIFF format??)
> * When "sharpening" picture, do as the VERY LAST step before finalization (use "unmask" tool??)
> 
> Now a question- the original is approximately a 3x5, I would like the final project / picture to be a 5x7 or even larger, what do I do up front- if possible- to achieve this?
> 
> All comments, suggestions, opinions are welcomed. Thanks so very much for your time.
> 
> ps; this project probably won't be started for a few days (vacation) so if I don't get back to you right away, I hope you'll understand


1. The highest DPI you can, 600 or higher is good.
2. Just leave it on the default setting for color.
3. Save it as a TIFF.
4. It's fine if you don't have $600 software, you don't need it. PhotoStudio will probably be more helpful than Paint.NET in retouching. You can also use Irfanview to edit it, I don't personally like it (maybe because I have Photoshop) but many here do and they can help you with it.
5. It accepts TIFFs.
6. I would sharpen it first or last.

As for making it larger, I would scan at a very high DPI as I said and carefully sharpen it.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

ferrija1 said:


> 1. The highest DPI you can, 600 or higher is good.
> 2. Just leave it on the default setting for color.
> 3. Save it as a TIFF.
> 4. It's fine if you don't have $600 software, you don't need it. PhotoStudio will probably be more helpful than Paint.NET in retouching. You can also use Irfanview to edit it, I don't personally like it (maybe because I have Photoshop) but many here do and they can help you with it.
> 5. It accepts TIFFs.
> 6. I would sharpen it first or last.
> 
> As for making it larger, I would scan at a very high DPI as I said and carefully sharpen it.


I use PhotoLava much because they got excellent Transload Service.. well sometimes you copy the link and tried to preview but you cant. but Photolava accepts http:// photo and save them in their database and give you the link..

Best photo in the world i believe

www.photolava.com


----------



## ferrija1

It all works...


----------



## Noyb

His file is over 39MB ... my mailbox will only hold 10MB
Apparently this was also too big for Imageshack.
Anyone know where he can host it ??


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Web hosting.

I suggest freewebs


----------



## Noyb

Fyreman said:


> NOYB, Hopefully you'll see what I'm trying to do. "Layers" I'm not familiar with at this time. I'm using ArcSoft PhotoStudio 5.5.
> Thanx again.


Fyreman's original sample @749KB ... http://2noyb.home.insightbb.com/Gpaw.jpg
Fyreman's reworked sample @910Kb ... http://2noyb.home.insightbb.com/Rework.jpg

I think he wants to know how to repair the hand ... but I'm not familiar with ArcSoft.


----------



## ferrija1

Noyb said:


> His file is over 39MB ... my mailbox will only hold 10MB
> Apparently this was also too big for Imageshack.
> Anyone know where he can host it ??


That's huge! http://allyoucanupload.webshots.com/ has no limits.


----------



## Fyreman

The reason it's soooo big is the resolution= 600dpi.

Does http://allyoucanupload.webshots.com/ accept TIF?

Thanx


----------



## Noyb

Doesn't look so ... http://allyoucanupload.webshots.com/faq.jsp#q7

@600dpi ... a Jpeg will be OK as long as you don't compress it.
I wonder if there's a similar hosting site where you could upload a zip ??


----------



## Noyb

That hand is a problem.
I've been looking thru my genealogy pics to see if I can find a similar hand to transplant.
No such luck .. Can anyone give me (us) a hand


----------



## Fyreman

Unfortunately, I tried to Zip a file to you, but my service "timed-out" before it was completely sent.


----------



## Noyb

The previous downsized sample is what I did in Photoshop .. so far.
I know you said you wanted to learn how to do it yourself ... maybe the hand transplant is your answer.
Doesn't look like many ArcSoft users watching here ... can you resize, transform and transplant in ArcSoft ??


----------



## Noyb

I knew I had a hand somewhere .. don't think this crew will mind if I borrow one ... the boy, far right
Had to fire up an old storage drive to find them.

How's this look so far ??


----------



## Noyb

Fyreman said:


> ...Yeah but it's a DRY HEAT!"...


My step son says it's still too D** *HOT* in Phoenix ... http://2noyb.home.insightbb.com/Cadence.wmv

Sorry .. I cant help you do this yourself in ArcSoft, but heres a Photoshop fix that should make a good 5x7 print @ 300dpi  1.4MB
http://2noyb.home.insightbb.com/Gpaw5x7.jpg

If you were to get the Photoshop Elements 6 (~ $99 or less) or find a sale price on the older Photoshop Elements 5, I couldve helped.
Let me know if you see any changes youd like.


----------



## Fyreman

Noyb,

That's looks real good, I tried to post the "original" and my attempts at a hand last night, but I think TSG's server was down. I couldn't get on the website till work today.

I was working with ArcSoft and started to feel comfortable with it, I'll try and transfer the hand to my reworked picture and go from there.


What do you mean it's too hot here, heck we hit 97 degrees on Sunday (kinda BALMY), set a new high for that day. Yeah just think, it'll be NOVEMBER in a couple of days AND my AC will still be pumping it's guts out to COOL my house. Oh boy, can't wait for DECEMBER (when I was a kid, we use to say SEPTEMBER for cooler weather).


----------



## Fyreman

Well, here they are. This was a GREAT challenge and I appreciate all the help, suggestions and direction.


----------



## Noyb

Glad we could give a hand 
Have you thought about straightening his tie


----------



## rickfisher

Is this OK?


----------



## Noyb

Not sure I know what you mean.
I remember seeing this one here before .. many pages ago.


----------



## Fyreman

Noyb,

WOW, I was following your lead- "I usually try to keep it looking as the original would have looked when new ..
maybe a little better.
Go to far ... and it can start looking fake".

I asked the spouse and she said it looked really good as it stands right now... as usual, I try to keep peace in the house.

Thanks again.


----------



## rickfisher

Sorry, I'm kinda new here. But I like to mess with photos. I used to think I was good at photo editing, until I came here. You guys are awesome. Hope I can pick up some tips from ya. Here is a pic my wife took of my twin boys. I don't like my photo taken, especially when it is only of my gut.


----------



## rickfisher

And this one is one of my favorites. My wife took this picture of the boys laying on the floor. I left the original alone, I thought it was already perfect, especially the shadow. Then I turned it into a 3D puzzle. Feedback (even criticism) is welcome.


----------



## xgerryx

Welcome to Tsg,


rickfisher said:


> Feedback (even criticism) is welcome.


looks like you needed a hand with the last couple of pieces


----------



## good grief

Lol, very good. I was going to say smarty pants, but I see you're from NZ and we're just naturally talented....


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

good grief said:


> Lol, very good. I was going to say smarty pants, but I see you're from NZ and we're just naturally talented....


LMAO!! Smarty Pant!!


----------



## rickfisher

My wife is really getting into researching our family trees. She has found alot of old photos, most of them in pretty good shape yet. The thing I wanted to try to do was colorize them. What is the best route for this? I use Photoshop 6, and try to match the background primary color first, (usually treese), and then use the selection tool at high magnification to select everything else. Is there an easier way to colorize that I haven't figured out yet?


----------



## rickfisher

Here is a question for ya... My digital camera just took a dump. I want to get a really good camera, but don't want to spend an arm and a leg for it. What is a "better" camera for a decent price?


----------



## bygum

rickfisher said:


> My wife is really getting into researching our family trees. She has found alot of old photos, most of them in pretty good shape yet. The thing I wanted to try to do was colorize them. What is the best route for this? I use Photoshop 6, and try to match the background primary color first, (usually treese), and then use the selection tool at high magnification to select everything else. Is there an easier way to colorize that I haven't figured out yet?


http://www.recolored.com/


----------



## ymfoster

I agree Recolored is great, it blends the edges so naturally so there are no sharp hairlines etc. 

Also 'Rootschat.com' is great for genealogy & lookups etc.


----------



## xgerryx

rickfisher said:


> Here is a question for ya... My digital camera just took a dump. I want to get a really good camera, but don't want to spend an arm and a leg for it. What is a "better" camera for a decent price?


Can you give us a bit more info on the type of photography you are into. Good photography has never been cheaper than it is now, but we can give you better advice if we know your interests.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

xgerryx said:


> Can you give us a bit more info on the type of photography you are into. Good photography has never been cheaper than it is now, but we can give you better advice if we know your interests.


I think my profile photo is darker.. if so dark... could you make lighter please


----------



## xgerryx

CrazyComputerMan said:


> I think my profile photo is darker.. if so dark... could you make lighter please


Hi Ya Crazy. 
Here's a quick fix using PSP 10


----------



## ymfoster

Will this do ?

Hi Gerry, 

Didn't see yours before I posted ..... (PSP 7)


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

ymfoster said:


> Will this do ?
> 
> Hi Gerry,
> 
> Didn't see yours before I posted ..... (PSP 7)


Thanks Yvonne and gerry, not sure to pick one.... I'll think about it.


----------



## ymfoster

You're welcome CCM,


----------



## xgerryx

Toss a coin  but I think yvonnes looks better.
To do a better job we would really need a bigger file to work with



ymfoster said:


> Will this do ?
> 
> Hi Gerry,
> 
> Didn't see yours before I posted ..... (PSP 7)


G'day Yvonne,


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

xgerryx said:


> Toss a coin  but I think yvonnes looks better.
> To do a better job we would really need a bigger file to work with
> 
> G'day Yvonne,


Okay! I'll send you original one from my phone... now where is it...


----------



## xgerryx

CrazyComputerMan said:


> Okay! I'll send you original one from my phone... now where is it...


If the original is a phone pic I wouldn't try to hard. The pictures you have are alright for a profile pic. Its an interesting photo :up:


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

CrazyComputerMan said:


> Okay! I'll send you original one from my phone... now where is it...[/QUOTE ]
> 
> Found it


----------



## xgerryx

CrazyComputerMan said:


> Found it


Thats a better shot to work with :up:


----------



## bygum

this might be ok


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

bygum said:


> this might be ok


Where are clouds gone?


----------



## bygum

CrazyComputerMan said:


> Where are clouds gone?


The sun as come out lol.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Gerry, good to see you  



That's a Snap Pat,  
I had the same answer to the clouds, then saw your reply


----------



## hewee

Here are some effects on your picture CCM.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

hewee said:


> Here are some effects on your picture CCM.


Oh and one thing... if Photo Workshop can scale down image.... could you scale to fit TSG file size 19.5kb or lower... i didnt care about colour effects but should be in good quality. Thanks










the currently one is 29.5kb


----------



## buck52

CrazyComputerMan said:


> but should be in good quality. Thanks


camera phone and quality just don't seem to sit well in the same sentence


----------



## ferrija1

buck52 said:


> camera phone and quality just don't seem to sit well in the same sentence


Although they're getting lot better. Look at the 5MP camera in the Nokia N95. :up:


----------



## xgerryx

CrazyComputerMan said:


> Oh and one thing... if Photo Workshop can scale down image.... could you scale to fit TSG file size 19.5kb or lower


Hey Crazy, TSGs max file size is 250 by 250 pixels or 195.3 KB


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

xgerryx said:


> Hey Crazy, TSGs max file size is 250 by 250 pixels or 195.3 KB


nonono.... for avatar.... the aminated one


----------



## xgerryx

CrazyComputerMan said:


> nonono.... for avatar.... the aminated one


duh...... sorry, thought you still meant the profile pic


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

xgerryx said:


> duh...... sorry, thought you still meant the profile pic


i think i'll pick Profile Photo... You photo are okay... but i need avatar sort by this friday.


----------



## xgerryx

CrazyComputerMan said:


> nonono.... for avatar.... the aminated one


Here's one at 19.4 but its a bit like me, its got a grey tint.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

xgerryx said:


> Here's one at 19.4 but its a bit like me, its got a grey tint.


I think that's fine thanks.

Will be my avatar in this friday.. or early perhaps.


----------



## xgerryx

CrazyComputerMan said:


> I think that's fine thanks.
> 
> Will be my avatar in this friday.. or early perhaps.


Cheers Crazy
Looks like you have an interesting future ahead of you.
Wish you all the best for Friday and good luck with your career :up:


----------



## hewee

CrazyComputerMan said:


> Oh and one thing... if Photo Workshop can scale down image.... could you scale to fit TSG file size 19.5kb or lower... i didnt care about colour effects but should be in good quality. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the currently one is 29.5kb


Here you go and it does not have the gray tint like xgerryx. I could make it the same by making it 2 colors but I used 3 colors.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

hewee said:


> Here you go and it does not have the gray tint like xgerryx. I could make it the same by making it 2 colors but I used 3 colors.


Thank you Hewee... Backup it in my HDD


----------



## hewee

Your very welcome CCM.


----------



## hannab

Hi HeWee and xgerryx....can I impose on one of you to make this gif small enough to be my avatar yet still glitter ?oh, and with an invisible background - mine is looking gray now.  I've never been able to have an animated avatar  Thanks


----------



## Noyb

try this ... I'm assuming you're a donated member.


----------



## hannab

Noyb said:


> try this ... I'm assuming you're a donated member.


Yes I am  it's perfect and you are wonderful :up: ...thank you so much  I can now really get in the Holiday Spirit :up:


----------



## Noyb

Hard to see, but I added some more twinkling.
Your choice ..


----------



## hannab

Noyb said:


> Hard to see, but I added some more twinkling.
> Your choice ..


see it....love it....uploaded it  ......thanks again


----------



## hewee

hannab said:


> Hi HeWee and xgerryx....can I impose on one of you to make this gif small enough to be my avatar yet still glitter ?oh, and with an invisible background - mine is looking gray now.  I've never been able to have an animated avatar  Thanks


I see you got it taken care of hannab, I mean tinkerbell. 

Don't know why you was seeing it with a gray background because it was already with a background.
Guess you was looking at it with a image viewer that will always show a background color. I see it with a a pale red background in my ACDsee image viewer.


----------



## hannab

hewee said:


> I see you got it taken care of hannab, I mean tinkerbell.
> 
> Don't know why you was seeing it with a gray background because it was already with a background.
> Guess you was looking at it with a image viewer that will always show a background color. I see it with a a pale red background in my ACDsee image viewer.


Hi Hewee, the image itself didn't have a background, but when I had made it into an avatar, it looked gray.....but Nyob has me all set, now

Hope you have a Happy Christmas


----------



## hewee

hannab 
Ok you did not save it right so got the gray background. 

Thank you and hope you have a Happy Christmas too.


----------



## Noyb

Originally, It was too large.
When you saved it as an Avatar .. TSG loaded it as a HTML file.
 This must be something new at TSG 

Give it the correct size gif .. (65x65 pixels for you) ... Then TSG will install the gif file

had the same problem here ...
http://forums.techguy.org/digital-p...971-little-decoration-needed.html#post5401070


----------



## hewee

That is odd


----------



## Noyb

It would help those making still Avatars, who can't resize.
You can't see it now, but when Margret loaded the incorrect size .. it showed as a HTML.
Sure had me confused .. but I thought that was normal.


----------



## hewee

Yea but if the size was to big then it show of said so and not let you upload it or not show up.


----------



## Noyb

See my huge Tinker Bell ??? ... uploaded 340x352 pixel gif
Properties are ... forums.techguy.org/members/193049-noyb.html ... at 63x65 pixels

Changing my Avatar back ... 
Here's the Avatar recovered after uploading Hannab's 340x352 pixel gif ... to my Avatar.


----------



## hewee

Yea I see the gray background on Tinker Bell Avatar there but it is a .jpg so has to have a background. So like I said it was never saved right.


----------



## ImaBlond

Here's hannab's large Avatar (340x352 pixel gif) loaded to a non supporting member.
Using FF, I see it as a html file ... when loaded here.
forums.techguy.org/members/208165-imablond.html
What does your properties see it as ??
It was saved correctly ... but the image was wrong... (too big)

When the image is saved (recovered) .. I get a ... tinkerbellHapHoliaysGrnTxt-1.gif.jpg .. back
It comes back sized correctly .. but it lost it's originality ... (animation/transparency)


----------



## hewee

tinkerbell stop tinkering.  To have the effects it has to be a .gif to have the animation/transparency.


----------



## hannab

hewee said:


> tinkerbell stop tinkering.  To have the effects it has to be a .gif to have the animation/transparency.


I ain't tinkering....some blond just stole my avatar  

Good to know about saving it as a gif


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

hannab said:


> I ain't tinkering....some blond just stole my avatar
> 
> Good to know about saving it as a gif


Yeah... Ask me for better avatar!


----------



## hannab

CrazyComputerMan said:


> Yeah... Ask me for better avatar!


No thanks, CCM...I love my twinkly Holiday Tink


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

hannab said:


> No thanks, CCM...I love my twinkly Holiday Tink


I meant blonde other blonde...

Perhaps this might be good for her avatar?


----------



## hannab

CrazyComputerMan said:


> I meant blonde other blonde...
> 
> Perhaps this might be good for her avatar?


LOL.....Yes, perfect


----------



## hewee

hannab said:


> I ain't tinkering....some blond just stole my avatar
> 
> Good to know about saving it as a gif


I know they stole your avatar. But your still my tinkerbell. 

Your welcome too. 

Hey when I came here I used a old picture of me as a kid because my dad nick name hewee so that was why I got a picture from back then. I mean it was not just my avatar but it was of me. Anyhow I was doing a google search and seen it and someone took it and was using it as there avatar.


----------



## ymfoster

Someone pinched my Avatar on 'Rootschat' also still with Aussie Emu title,
but that's not as bad as yours Harry, that was your identity


----------



## hewee

I know your see lots of the same Avatar around the web but most are of movies stars.
But mine was of myself and I am not a star. Guess it was the effect I did with me turning my head that they liked.


----------



## Noyb

ImaBlond's Avatar is an example of what happens when you upload an animated gif that's too large ... 
More than 50x50 pixels in that example.
TSG changes it to a resized html file .. So the animation and transparency is lost.

Not only do you have to upload a gif that's been saved correctly (for web) ... 
But it must be sized correctly in number of pixels and total file size .... 
To retain the animation and transparency.

That's the way a dizzy blond, with a split personality, might do it .... Ya'll figured it out yet


----------



## hannab

hewee said:


> I know your see lots of the same Avatar around the web but most are of movies stars.
> But mine was of myself and *I am not a star*. Guess it was the effect I did with me turning my head that they liked.


Aww Hewee....you're a bright Star at TSG


----------



## hannab

Noyb said:


> ....That's the way a dizzy blond, with a split personality, might do it .... Ya'll figured it out yet


No, but I think I know who's got the split personality around here


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

hannab said:


> Aww Hewee....you're a bright Star at TSG


I agree, Hannab. Hewee, You're a star!

You have done many avatar with me lol


----------



## hewee

hannab said:


> Aww Hewee....you're a bright Star at TSG


Why thank you hannab. You a sweet one too. 

Thanks CCM. Yea I have done the same avatar many time for you and your not even a blonde.


----------



## ImaBlond

Ive been trying to edit my Avatar.
Does anyone know how to get the White Out off my monitor screen ?


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

ImaBlond said:


> Ive been trying to edit my Avatar.
> Does anyone know how to get the White Out off my monitor screen ?


I think it's because you changed the avatar and you've been copying two people avatar...


----------



## hewee

I would go back and get the image that you got before in the thread and start over because no way are you going to remove what you do unless your super good at repainting and I know you not or you would not be asking.


----------



## hannab

ImaBlond said:


> Ive been trying to edit my Avatar.
> Does anyone know how to get the White Out off my monitor screen ?


 ..... since I stopped highlighting my hair, I can laugh at these jokes now


----------



## Noyb

hannab said:


> ..... since I stopped highlighting my hair, I can laugh at these jokes now


At least you "got it" :up: ... Not sure bout the others 

Moving on .. Anyone have anything else that needs fixing ??


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Noyb said:


> At least you "got it" :up: ... Not sure bout the others
> 
> Moving on .. Anyone have anything else that needs fixing ??


Noyb... Hannab, if you fed up with ImaBlonde, ask her for her avatar to be removed.

ImaBlonde, There are plenty of different amination GIF HERE!!

http://www.avatarist.com/avatars/Various/Holidays/Christmas/

Please change your avatar.


----------



## xgerryx

Its a bit of a shame this is turning into a chat thread,
But anyway, Merry Xmas and take care


----------



## hannab

xgerryx said:


> Its a bit of a shame this is turning into a chat thread,
> But anyway, Merry Xmas and take care


awww, don't be upset, I'm just always so touched at how people are so helpful in these threads that I just want to make sure I show my appreciation 

Merry Christmas to you too, and I'll zip my lip until I have my next request


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

hannab said:


> awww, don't be upset, I'm just always so touched at how people are so helpful in these threads that I just want to make sure I show my appreciation
> 
> Merry Christmas to you too, and I'll zip my lip until I have my next request


I'll zip my mouth... When Auntie allows me to speak or next request of help 

It seems sorted, Blonde's avatar is gone....v


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

I got another photo that needs in workshop, i think it'll hurt my feeling if i show to you all, it's my auntie, which is in sized about card.... my mum has requested me to enlarge my auntie pictures to A4 without effecting any quality, or do you know any good software can do that like Adobe Photoshop?

Thanks for helps 

-CCM


----------



## xgerryx

CrazyComputerMan said:


> I got another photo that needs in workshop,Thanks for helps
> 
> -CCM


Its a bit hard to tell without seeing the photo


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

xgerryx said:


> Its a bit hard to tell without seeing the photo


I'll post later


----------



## hewee

Upload it to another image site and PM me the link CCM.


----------



## Dr. Chauncey

I'm not sure if this is the right place for this, but here is something I just cooked up. The pictures I used are attached. It's me, on Mars, in a lightning storm. The original looks a little better, but what can you do.


----------



## Dr. Chauncey

Sorry for screwing up the tables on this page.


----------



## Dr. Chauncey

This one is my profile pic. It's me on the moon, wearing my favorite jeans, with a solar eclipse behind me. It could probably still use a little work, but it looks fine 250x250.  All the pictures I used are attached.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Okay I'll PM the link


----------



## hewee

You uploaded the image Dr. Chauncey so it is attached and will show up but the you added the image code into your post so it showed up again. You don't need to use the image code for images that are attached to your post.


----------



## Dr. Chauncey

Yeah, but I just wanted that one to be full size. Are you seeing the full size versions for all of them? I only included the thumbnail attachments so people could see the images I used to make them.

I've had problems with the attachments in the past where none of them would show up until I had one coded in the actual post. I don't know what I did wrong there.

Normally I would have hosted them somewhere else and done it that way but I thought it would be OK since I only wanted the extra pictures to be thumbnails.


----------



## hewee

I see the same image twice on some of your images Dr. Chauncey. It you uploaded it then it will show up and to see the full image all anyone has to do is click on it.


----------



## Noyb

Looks like the huge image inserts has messed up the way this page displays.
I have to stretch it into my second screen to see all the page.


----------



## donhammond

*Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to Everyone!*


----------



## hewee

Hi Don  Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you also.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

hewee said:


> Hi Don  Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you also.


Merry Christmas to you Don,

Is it possible that you do a 2 people stick together, just single photo me and Matty on nice background perhaps a beach? I'll photo myself then send you both photo with nice background so you can add me and matty to different background together! Looks like a brother!


----------



## hewee

CrazyComputerMan said:


> Merry Christmas to you Don,
> 
> Is it possible that you do a 2 people stick together, just single photo me and Matty on nice background perhaps a beach? I'll photo myself then send you both photo with nice background so you can add me and matty to different background together! Looks like a brother!


Ok but the picture of yourself should have a nice easy background to remove and colors that your not wearing because that makes it more easy.


----------



## ymfoster

donhammond said:


> *Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to Everyone!*


Hi Don, 

Merry Christmas & a Happy New Year to you also


----------



## silverbirch

you d think there d be somewhere on this forum
a thread to discuss photoshop


----------



## buck52

silverbirch said:


> you d think there d be somewhere on this forum
> a thread to discuss photoshop


it's right next to the spelling/grammar section...


----------



## ferrija1

silverbirch said:


> you d think there d be somewhere on this forum
> a thread to discuss photoshop


http://forums.techguy.org/60-digital-photography-imaging/


----------



## hannab

NYOB or Hewee, could you put the twinkle in an Avatar size for me in time for my birthday? Thanks


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

hannab said:


> NYOB or Hewee, could you put the twinkle in an Avatar size for me in time for my birthday? Thanks


What size you are allowed to upload on TSG, I got great software.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Here you go.


----------



## hannab

CrazyComputerMan said:


> Here you go.


thanks...it looks great


----------



## hewee

Looks like CCM got to you first Tinkerbell. 

So I made another one showing your Tinkerbell powers hannab.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

hewee said:


> Looks like CCM got to you first Tinkerbell.
> 
> So I made another one showing your Tinkerbell powers hannab.


WOW! This make Hannab look like Tinkerbell.. Saved in my computer :up:


----------



## hannab

hewee said:


> Looks like CCM got to you first Tinkerbell.
> 
> So I made another one showing your Tinkerbell powers hannab.


Thanks HeWee, I Love it.and saved it, too....tried to make it my profle pic, but no animations allowed 

hmmmm, maybe I'll talk to Mike


----------



## hewee

Your welcome Tinkerbell. It was 1854 KB doing it on the profile picture so to post it here I had to resize it and also use less colors.

Here is a link to the larger version of the same thing. 
http://i8.tinypic.com/822bj89.gif


----------



## BAZZA_UK

Wondering if someone could please have a go at repairing this old photograph. I am usually not bad at repairing photos but am having problems with this one because of the shadows ect on the face.
I can repair the rest of the photo myself, to save on the extra time and effort if need be.
I hope the scan is ok as it is only a very small photo !!!


----------



## Noyb

How's this ??


----------



## BAZZA_UK

Noyb
wow that is an awesome job.....thank you so much....would love to be able to do a fix like you have and retain the skin tone
Very much appreciated !!!


----------



## Noyb

Glad you like it.
I wanted to tone down the distracting background a little ... but had to go watch a football game.
Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Noyb

Here's one with the background a little less distracting


----------



## BAZZA_UK

Fantastic Work Noyb !!!
What software do you use ?
When i have done repairs, being just a beginner i have been cloning over the damaged parts of the photograph...wondering if this is in some way what you have done.


----------



## Noyb

Photoshop CS2.
Let me know if you want my photoshop psd working file ... I can host it for you.

Initially .. Did some levels adjusting ... moving what should have been Black .. back to Black ..
and the same for the white levels.
Yes .. I used the Clone tool .. the Healing tool .. and a few others.
Copied the background to a new layer and adjusted its contrast .. down.

The "trick" on using the Clone tool .. is many short (new) Source to Destination copies.
Sometimes ... Not at full opacity from different sources.
Your left hand will be as busy as your right, mouse, hand.

Then new Healing tool saves a lot of cloning work ... a nice "one click" fixit tool

Adobe Photoshop Elements 6.0 is a lot cheaper and could have done all this.


----------



## BAZZA_UK

Noyb
Thanks for the information, think i need to maybe get a Photoshop book to learn all the commands ect.
I have Photoshop CS and also Adobe Photoshop Elements 6.0....just need to find my way around them.....as they say "practice makes perfect"
I have a photo of my late Grandfather as a child....the image is pretty ghosted if that is the correct word....have attached it to see if when you have time you may be able to make some adjustments as i love this old photo.
I would love to see what you are able to do with it, then maybe i shall practice getting the image to the level which you are certainly able to achieve.
Can you explain what you mean by your photoshop psd working file ?
This attachment was 896kb before i resized to post here


----------



## Noyb

BAZZA_UK said:


> ..Can you explain what you mean by your photoshop psd working file


It's my Photoshop (psd) file that may have fixes on separate layers.
It will open in Photoshop .. the same way I was working on it.
This will be the uncompressed file that I use to make (remake) the compressed jpgs that fit here.
It will be a very large file size .. too big to attach here …
But I can send you a link to it .. (host it)

PS CS2 has a few more tools than Elements 6.0, probably rarely used in this repair application.
Don't know why Elements moved everything …. 
I use CS2 because I don't want to have to re-learn where all the tools where moved to.

Each time you edit a jpeg ... and re-save as a jpeg, the file gets compressed... (changed)
This is the same as telling a rumor several times ... the Originality gets lost.

I would rather work on the Original scan … I'll PM you my Email Address.


----------



## Noyb

Just a quickie.
Resized it for a 4x6  adjusted the levels .. did a little Shadow/Hightlite adjust  some dust/scratch filtering.

Then tried to level the left to right contrast.

My PS file at ~~5 MB ... http://2noyb.home.insightbb.com/0007.psd

Layer 3 is the merged combination of layer 1 & 2 .. with the levels readjusted.


----------



## BAZZA_UK

Noyb
Thanks for the PM...I have just mailed you and thank you for the PS file
its like going back to school all over again....heh heh
I hope to get to know my way around these programs a lot better...sure it will take a while, but its fun !!!


----------



## Noyb

Not sure your Email Attachment will be much better.
I want to try something ... rescan it in color and send it to me.

We got all winter to play.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Could anyone make this netscape icon white background to disappear? It looks pretty horrible on my RocketDock list










Here's the image for removing white stuffs please


----------



## Noyb

Want the drop shadow removed as well ???


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Noyb said:


> Want the drop shadow removed as well ???


yes please, anything to remove white stuffs please


----------



## Noyb

the drop shadow is gray ??? .. but now history


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Noyb said:


> the drop shadow is gray ??? .. but now history


A Little bit but it's fine with me, Im happy with it...


----------



## Noyb

You got either choice in the attachments.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Thank for help...

Before we got BT Yahoo Photo and we found it was user-friendly and very easy to use, but sadly, BT pushes us to join Flickr and BT Yahoo had to close BT Yahoo Photos and we thought we could try Flickr and we realise it's very difficult to use and spoil our privacy of photo's. We have decide to stop Flickr and still looking for free image sharing that has,

Send-out invites to people and view them whatever they are registered or unregistered member
User-friendly
Quick-uploading
easy to navigate
And privacy, only invites, not public

My mum is trying out Kodak Gallery... Is it good?


----------



## Blackmirror

I have a friend had a photo taken . He was best man .

However the background isnt very nice and he wants to change it 


Is it possible to switch backgrounds ???


----------



## Noyb

Probably ... Can you get a high resolution scan (or the original Camera shot) to us ??
Any suggestions (or samples) to use as a background ??


----------



## Blackmirror

I will ask him to scan it .. any particular settings please 

Not sure what background as yet .

Thanks


----------



## Noyb

Welcome ..
300dpi (or better) with minimal (or no) jpeg compression.


----------



## Blackmirror

Thanks hes scanning it later today 
hugs x


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

I was wondering if you or Gemma can convert photo to puzzle so i could cut it out and let my friend play with it?

(trying to bring this thread up )


----------



## Noyb

I think there's some puzzle creation software ??
All I've ever tried to do is put them back together and match up/hide the rips/tears.

Hey Blackmirror ... Were's the Scan ??


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Noyb said:


> I think there's some puzzle creation software ??
> All I've ever tried to do is put them back together and match up/hide the rips/tears.
> 
> Hey Blackmirror ... Were's the Scan ??


Okay, i will find it and install it and print it and cut it and play!


----------



## Noyb

http://www.portraitpuzzles.com/?gclid=CKKbk72XoZECFQGRPAodrATfPw


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Noyb said:


> http://www.portraitpuzzles.com/?gclid=CKKbk72XoZECFQGRPAodrATfPw


Software is fine to me, i can lamiate it...


----------



## hewee

You can get [email protected] Puzzle Promo Creator and [email protected] Puzzle 2 here.
http://www.tibosoftware.com/


----------



## ymfoster

This would make a good Avatar for someone but it has 52 frames to resize !


----------



## Noyb

I see 67 frames ... the file size on this one is still too big ..
need to eliminate some frames.


----------



## ymfoster

Noyb said:


> I see 67 frames ... the file size on this one is still too big ..
> need to eliminate some frames.


That was quick work Noyb, well done :up:


----------



## Noyb

It's late .. Maybe more tomorrow .. but got to watch and see if little Manning can win.
I liked that Avatar .. sized it for a supporting member .. got anymore ??


----------



## ymfoster

Noyb said:


> It's late .. Maybe more tomorrow .. but got to watch and see if little Manning can win.
> I liked that Avatar .. sized it for a supporting member .. got anymore ??


I'm glad you liked it Noyb, 
I just found it when Googling something else, so no more sadly.


----------



## Noyb

This one is sized for a supporting TSG member ... was a little easier than I thought it would be.
I cut some frames out so its file size is within limits.
65x63 pixels @ 26.1KB


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Noyb said:


> This one is sized for a supporting TSG member ... was a little easier than I thought it would be.
> I cut some frames out so its file size is within limits.
> 65x63 pixels @ 26.1KB


Awwwwwwww!

I'll remind BM about that photo to be scanning


----------



## ymfoster

That looks fine Noyb, :up:


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Could i send some of my photo that might need editing...

Or i might be showing off!


----------



## ymfoster

Snazzy car CCM, 

how did it end up on the footpath


----------



## xgerryx

Nice car Crayz, G'day Yvonne


----------



## Noyb

A little more resizing .. Put the feet back in and didn't crop the wings.
Any Supporting TSG member want this Avatar ??


----------



## Noyb

Also .. Got my Wrenches out ... And put the steering wheel on the correct side of the car


----------



## xgerryx

Noyb said:


> Also .. Got my Wrenches out ... And put the steering wheel on the correct side of the car


Amazing bit of work work there Noyb.    
Correct side ? ? ?

Just sticking up for those of us with steering wheels on the "right side"


----------



## Noyb

Do you reverse your monitors also ...


----------



## KMW

okay, had a go at the shiny snoze 
took a couple of blemishes of the face as well
Good fun little edit, haven't done any for a while 
Tip, open up this picture and the original, click the attachments alternately to see the change.


----------



## KMW

Realised the photo was cut from the one where the driver lost control and ran up onto the footpath  so had a play here as well 

Hobbse had a little car
and it is painted red.
Everywhere that Hobbse went
the cops picked up the ...wounded


----------



## ymfoster

xgerryx said:


> Nice car Crayz, G'day Yvonne


Hi Gerry, 

Good to see you pop in

Noyb I'm glad you put his feet back, 

looking good

Hi Kevin, 

looks like you've had fun with the little red car


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

ymfoster said:


> Hi Gerry,
> 
> Good to see you pop in
> 
> Noyb I'm glad you put his feet back,
> 
> looking good
> 
> Hi Kevin,
> 
> looks like you've had fun with the little red car


Hehehehe

Thanks for the adjustments, im really appericated it


----------



## hewee

Wow CCM guess you got a very good paying job now.  Very nice car there. So how fast did you drive it?


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

hewee said:


> Wow CCM guess you got a very good paying job now.  Very nice car there. So how fast did you drive it?


I didnt drive the car... I havent got license to drive it  but just showing off 

My uncle leaves ferrai car in London and mostly my uncle go to Dubai.... I would like to trick my uncle by crashing the car... could you do that... could that be animated? perhaps a loose wheel would be great


----------



## KMW

Hiya Yvonne, nah left the car alone, can't afford the insurance on it, just tweeked the young fella's nose a bit


trick your uncle like that Cman, he might tweek your nose for real 
hallowen night, trick or tweet


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

KMW said:


> Hiya Yvonne, nah left the car alone, can't afford the insurance on it, just tweeked the young fella's nose a bit
> 
> trick your uncle like that Cman, he might tweek your nose for real
> hallowen night, trick or tweet


Call me CCM


----------



## hewee

CrazyComputerMan said:


> I didnt drive the car... I havent got license to drive it  but just showing off
> 
> My uncle leaves ferrai car in London and mostly my uncle go to Dubai.... I would like to trick my uncle by crashing the car... could you do that... could that be animated? perhaps a loose wheel would be great


You should get a license. Then be nice to your uncle and maybe he can get you a new car like his or a cheaper new or good use car. 
Put a tarp over the front with some sheets under it so it is higher at the front corner. Tell him you found his key and took his car for a drive but then you had a dog run out in front of you and you tried not to hit the dog but then hit a tree. Say it is not that bad and your pay for it and then go out to the ferrai and show him. Let him take off the tarp too.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

hewee said:


> You should get a license. Then be nice to your uncle and maybe he can get you a new car like his or a cheaper new or good use car.
> Put a tarp over the front with some sheets under it so it is higher at the front corner. Tell him you found his key and took his car for a drive but then you had a dog run out in front of you and you tried not to hit the dog but then hit a tree. Say it is not that bad and your pay for it and then go out to the ferrai and show him. Let him take off the tarp too.


If you could edit a photo....


----------



## Noyb

CrazyComputerMan said:


> If you could edit a photo....


----------



## xgerryx

CrazyComputerMan said:


> I would like to trick my uncle by crashing the car... could you do that... could that be animated? perhaps a loose wheel would be great


Have a look here: http://britishexpats.com/forum/showthread.php?t=414401


----------



## hewee

CrazyComputerMan said:


> If you could edit a photo....


How is this one?










Or


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Perhaps i could use Hewee... I'll tell him that i left his car in College Park and the truck accidently hit the ferrai


----------



## ymfoster

I think that would be too shocking,  ...... I hope he doesn't have any heart problems


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

ymfoster said:


> I think that would be too shocking,  ...... I hope he doesn't have any heart problems


Nah!

I think he's still young and ages around Hewee.... (yup, same as hewee's age )


----------



## ymfoster

CrazyComputerMan said:


> Nah!
> 
> I think he's still young and ages around Hewee.... (yup, same as hewee's age )


People younger than 50 can have heart attacks


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

ymfoster said:


> People younger than 50 can have heart attacks


Errrm... I'll send to her girlfriend to check with it... She's pretty and young... Just like you


----------



## ymfoster

CrazyComputerMan said:


> Errrm... I'll send to her girlfriend to check with it... She's pretty and young... Just like you


LOL I'm no Spring Chicken


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

She got her own website.

Check out

http://www.costabell.com/


----------



## hewee

CrazyComputerMan said:


> Perhaps i could use Hewee... I'll tell him that i left his car in College Park and the truck accidently hit the ferrai


Don't do it if he has any guns around or we may never see you again.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

hewee said:


> Don't do it if he has any guns around or we may never see you again.


LOL, i think he do not have guns... he likes to wind me up sometimes.


----------



## hewee

Most ways to end your life then guns.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

hewee said:


> Most ways to end your life then guns.


I trust my uncle ... he do drive fast and i remember seeing 40mph but he drive 72mph, but i feel fast because of smaller road...


----------



## hewee

That is great... but 72mph I can do in my truck. But a car like he has you can't just drive it really fast any place.


----------



## Noyb

I used to drive a Corvette .. But traded it on a SUV that had more pickup.
Can only pickup one at a time in a two seater.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

hewee said:


> That is great... but 72mph I can do in my truck. But a car like he has you can't just drive it really fast any place.


So you can hit the wall?

One car crashed to the shop window before... but removed... i might find a photo and show to you.


----------



## hewee

OK you find one CCM.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

cant find it sorry


----------



## hewee

That's ok


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

I would like to find any photo editing like... designing person a wig...


----------



## hewee

So your in need of a wig CCM? 

Here see what wig you like best


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

That's fab

I think my avatar need changing.... so i know there's bird on avatar were looking for home before the thread., i'll adopt it


----------



## hewee

Glad you like it. 

So change your avatar .


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

hewee said:


> Glad you like it.
> 
> So change your avatar .


Me changing the wig? I dont think so!


----------



## TRS-80 vet

Looking NNW, early March, late morning, Martin Co. NC.

Can colors be brought outta' this pic?


----------



## Noyb

*Don't Think So.*
Overcompensating in the attached to illustrate ... See the big squares and the noise around the details.
This is caused by too much jpeg compression which probably destroyed the depth of color ... 
If any was hiding in there.


----------



## donhammond

How's this?


----------



## TRS-80 vet

donhammond said:


> How's this?


That's good work there dhammond...

Did you change red/green/blue proportionately? Or separately???


----------



## donhammond

I used Paint Shop Pro 7 and selected 'auto color enhancement' times 3. Then I used 'Neat Image' to remove the noise in the photo. About 2 minutes and presto.


Hi hewee!


----------



## ymfoster

donhammond said:


> I used Paint Shop Pro 7 and selected 'auto color enhancement' times 3. Then I used 'Neat Image' to remove the noise in the photo. About 2 minutes and presto.
> 
> Hi hewee!


Hi Don, 

Nice fix


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

We found a another photo expert


----------



## ymfoster

CrazyComputerMan said:


> We found a another photo expert


He's from way back


----------



## donhammond

Hi Yvonne.


----------



## hewee

Hi Don


----------



## KMW

haya Don, doing some lurking huh


----------



## donhammond

KMW said:


> haya Don, doing some lurking huh


Yep! Stopped to see what's goin on and rattle a couple cages.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

donhammond said:


> Yep! Stopped to see what's goin on and rattle a couple cages.


Got job for ya all...

I just want ONE photo on screensaver... do you know how to set it up?


----------



## donhammond

CrazyComputerMan said:


> Got job for ya all...
> 
> I just want ONE photo on screensaver... do you know how to set it up?


You want one photo for a screensaver? What version windows are you using? 
There are many programs to use to create your own screensaver, but it depends on what you really want.
Do you want a still photo or do you want an animated photo? Only 'you', know what you want!

http://www.anfyteam.com/
http://www.dd2002.com/
http://www.blumentals.net/scrfactory/?refid=ss6
http://www.freedownloadscenter.com/Search/create_your_own_screensaver.html


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

donhammond said:


> You want one photo for a screensaver? What version windows are you using?
> There are many programs to use to create your own screensaver, but it depends on what you really want.
> Do you want a still photo or do you want an animated photo? Only 'you', know what you want!
> 
> http://www.anfyteam.com/
> http://www.dd2002.com/
> http://www.blumentals.net/scrfactory/?refid=ss6
> http://www.freedownloadscenter.com/Search/create_your_own_screensaver.html


Still photo of Test Card F










And im using XP Professional


----------



## donhammond

CrazyComputerMan said:


> Still photo of Test Card F
> 
> And im using XP Professional


This may help. 

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/setup/tips/diyscreensaver.mspx


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

donhammond said:


> This may help.
> 
> http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/setup/tips/diyscreensaver.mspx


thanks Donammond

It's a old and was rarely show in TV... More info about this Test Card F in Wiki, it was used when BBC is not broadcasted

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Test_Card_F

I think im interested in TV History because i have been searching for Mike and Angelo Show


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

CrazyComputerMan said:


> thanks Donammond
> 
> It's a old and was rarely show in TV... More info about this Test Card F in Wiki, it was used when BBC is not broadcasted
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Test_Card_F
> 
> I think im interested in TV History because i have been searching for Mike and Angelo Show


Perfect! I created a path so they can only broadcast only one photo


----------



## Fotosnap

Could some one please repair this photo

Would be very much appreciated


----------



## Noyb

Welcome to the TSG forum.
Got a higher resolution scan ???


----------



## Fotosnap

Noyb said:


> Welcome to the TSG forum.
> Got a higher resolution scan ???


----------



## Noyb

At only 79 pixels wide, there's not enough picture to work with.

Did you Scan this ??
What size (in inches) is the original ?


----------



## Fotosnap

Noyb said:


> At only 79 pixels wide, there's not enough picture to work with.
> 
> Did you Scan this ??
> What size (in inches) is the original ?


 scanned: Yes around about 4 1/2" long by 3 1/2 wide


----------



## Noyb

Scan it at 300dpi, in color, and Email it to me.
It'll probably be too big to attach here .. I'll PM you my Email Address...
Then I'll host it for you.

Not sure I know what to do with the color yet ??


----------



## Noyb

Much Better Scan, You could (should) have attached this one.
300KB is the limit for jpeg attachments here.
Here it is for the others to try their hand at restoring ...


----------



## Fotosnap

Noyb said:


> Much Better Scan, You could (should) have attached this one.
> 300KB is the limit for jpeg attachments here.
> Here it is for the others to try their hand at restoring ...


Thanks I will look forward to every one and all input in to this photo


----------



## Noyb

Work in Progress.
The Hair and Nose are a problem.

Still not sure what to do about the color.
Hope you don't expect too much.


----------



## Noyb

Any chance this was originally Black n White ... then tinted in color ??
Any suggestions ??


----------



## Fotosnap

Yes I'm fussy about this photo and want it to be the best that it can be
You have filled in the torn section and removed the cracks in the blouse
You said the hair and nose was a problem but what you have complished looks pretty good to me

Can the hair be lighten to be even all over
I hope others will jump in and show their skill levels with change to background color skin tone and hair color with maybe highlights I would not mind if any one could play with the blouse in differant colors to compliment the background or skin tone

I will only enjoy seeing what can be done with the differant skill levels

Any one and every ones time on this would be very much appreciated

Thanks


----------



## Fotosnap

Noyb said:


> Any chance this was originally Black n White ... then tinted in color ??
> Any suggestions ??


The photo was taken when my mother was about 17 Years old most likely around 1937 so I would guess it was tinted in color ?

I think you have done a great job on this photo


----------



## Noyb

Maybe the best approach would be to get it back to B/W .... 
... As close to the original as possible ... then re-colorize it.

But it looks like the tinting/painting has hidden some originality.
Any chance you can find the original ?


----------



## ymfoster

I had a go but couldn't get the colours adjusted either,

I think your solution is best Noyb


----------



## Fotosnap

ymfoster said:


> I had a go but couldn't get the colours adjusted either,
> 
> I think your solution is best Noyb


Hi ymfoster

Thanks for haveing a go at my mothers photo
The only photo I have of her is the torn Color or (tinted) one. if there was an original black and white it was most likley lost in 1954 when the house was washed away in 1954 in a major flooding I liked the fact that you kept the hair in the orginal style.
I have another digital photo that was done from the torn photo, the lips were closed and hair style changed which I do not mind, The cracks in the blouse are still there and she was more a brunette this photo is good but I just cannot see her with blond hair.

You guys are great


----------



## Fotosnap

ymfoster said:


> I had a go but couldn't get the colours adjusted either,
> 
> I think your solution is best Noyb


----------



## Noyb

Some quick fixes .. Pick one ...


----------



## Fotosnap

Noyb said:


> Some quick fixes .. Pick one ...


 I'll pick both thanks
can you fix the blue in the eyes as she had brown eyes

thanks


----------



## Noyb

Was just tweaking the Eyes, Lips, Hair and the Chair (added Background color) in #2
Maybe I can find a new set of pupils.


----------



## Noyb

From my active viewers list, Looks like it&#8217;s getting crowded here .. Good morning Ya&#8217;ll

Looks like this Photo has been tinted in the old days .. and has been digitally processed lately.
I&#8217;m afraid it might turn into a rumor &#8211; And who knows what she&#8217;ll kook like when we&#8217;re done 

Want a frame added ??


----------



## Fotosnap

Noyb said:


> From my active viewers list, Looks like its getting crowded here .. Good morning Yall
> 
> Looks like this Photo has been tinted in the old days .. and has been digitally processed lately.
> Im afraid it might turn into a rumor  And who knows what shell look like when were done
> 
> Want a frame added ??


A frame would be okay As I like all the differant view of her

I do have another phot this one of my father original is black & white and in color it would be great to have the background lighted or removed on this colored one

Thanks


----------



## Noyb

Your Scan looks like a lower resolution, and there's almost too much jpeg compression.
Can you not crop it so much ?
Something like this ???


----------



## Fotosnap

Noyb said:


> Your Scan looks like a lower resolution, and there's almost too much jpeg compression.
> Can you not crop it so much ?
> Something like this ???


when I scan I aways save as high resolution would it be better if when I scan a photo to save as a BMP ? Iv noticed you have save them as a BMP file
I like what you did changing the background to the blue

Thanks


----------



## Noyb

Scan > Save as a jpeg ... Without too much compression or cropping.
Leave us some room to work.
Putting hair back on costs extra 

I'm uploading as jpegs ... but your Browser might not give you all the choices.
Sometimes .. you have to Right click on it and choose to Email it to yourself .. 
To get the original uploads ....... or use Firefox.

Tried to match Mom's background and format.
Could've (should've) made the oval a little fatter on Dad's


----------



## Noyb

Fattened up Dad's Oval outline.
Are you editing these before uploading here ??
The faded oval on Mom's Pic will make adding a frame very difficult.


----------



## Noyb

Had a chance to play with frames .. trying to guess what you'd like.


----------



## Fotosnap

Noyb said:


> Had a chance to play with frames .. trying to guess what you'd like.


I'm uploading as jpegs ... but your Browser might not give you all the choices.
Sometimes .. you have to Right click on it and choose to Email it to yourself .. 
To get the original uploads ....... or use Firefox.



Noyb said:


> Fattened up Dad's Oval outline.
> Are you editing these before uploading here ??
> The faded oval on Mom's Pic will make adding a frame very difficult.


I was just copying and pasting the photos and I guess that is why they where BMP files

I now have emailed some to my self and I see they are JPGS thanks for that tip

Most of the Photos that I have uploaded where scanned some time ago so I was uploading them as is with out editing them

I liked the two blue frames you did on both the photo
I hope to be able to stitch them together I did have a fairly good promgram that did Stitching a few years ago and I was able to stitch husband and wife photos of some ancestors a few years ago came out pretty good for some one that does not know what the hell he is doing (Good luck chance I guess  ) do you know a good photo stitch promgram ?

Ok trying to learn abit here I found a black & white photo of two aunts as young girls
this one I just scanned in today I changed the width to 8.02 in and height to 11.56 in
the scanner choice seems to default at medium I alway change it to high ?
the other options are Low (Highcompesssion and BEST (Low compression)

Did I do okay on this one on the upload ? this photo has a scrath and tear in it

You have been really great and patient with me and I appreciate your help
After this one I will leave you be as I do not want to wear out my welcome on you
(Well at least for a while any how 

Thanks


----------



## Noyb

Fotosnap said:


> I liked the two blue frames you did on both the photo
> I hope to be able to stitch them together I did have a fairly good program that did Stitching a few years ago ....


The Freeware Irfanview ... http://www.irfanview.com/ ... 
is a really good Image Viewer and Basic Editor and can do the stitching I think you're referring to.

I've replaced the *above* pics of Mom n Dad with some that are sized more alike.... (4x6)
You may want to re-fetch them.

Here's a side by side made with Irfanview.


----------



## Noyb

Fotosnap said:


> ...Ok trying to learn abit here I found a black & white photo of two aunts as young girls... I changed the width to 8.02 in and height to 11.56 in ....


Just scan at 300 dpi... Best .. and upload AS IS .. (maybe cropped a little)
DON'T go changing sizes ... Not sure what you software (or you) does here.
If the file is too big to upload, Email it to me.

That seat is going to be a problem.


----------



## Noyb

This is sized for 5x7 inch print.


----------



## Fotosnap

Noyb said:


> This is sized for 5x7 inch print.


I'm lost at what 300 DPI is I cannot find it on the Scanner to change ?
I was getting a little frustrated trying to figure it out.

You did great on my aunts photo
Your the best and very much appreciated


----------



## hewee

See http://www.scantips.com/


----------



## adamm321

Hello,

I mentioned on another thread that I am getting ready to start scanning old photos onto the computer and someone linked me here. Fascinating and surprising what can be done now with old photos. I wondered if I could ask, what type of scanner and software you all are using?

Thanks... adam


----------



## Noyb

I'm using an HP Scanner, but I'd think any good new scanner will do the job.
Not sure about your slides, that's another problem.
I'm using Photoshop CS2 .. but the PSE6 that you're thinking about will do about 98% of the work being done here.

Don't think PSE6 can do the Embossing, or the texturizing, of the frames that I added.


----------



## adamm321

thanks Noyb...I think I will just try to narrow down which printer/scanner I want and check with Apple about compatibility.

Thanks..


----------



## russ7

Lucky strike very good work.
Russ7


----------



## adamm321

Finally put in an order this morning and I ended up with a Canon PIXMA MP970. Looking forward to it and hoping it all works out. Thanks for all the help and ideas...


adam


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

adamm321 said:


> Finally put in an order this morning and I ended up with a Canon PIXMA MP970. Looking forward to it and hoping it all works out. Thanks for all the help and ideas...
> 
> 
> adam


Hey you all...

I would like to make a poster for my bedroom....i make it from SUCESS photo software but i find their order is expensive...so i would like you to find a similar software similar to this image










I would like to print this image somewhere like Staples or other printing shop


----------



## donhammond

What size would you like it?
Are we to assume you want to use the 7 photos included?
What would you like for a background image?

After you answer those questions, why not go one step 
further and add your name and date to the poster.......

:up:


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

donhammond said:


> What size would you like it?
> Are we to assume you want to use the 7 photos included?
> What would you like for a background image?
> 
> After you answer those questions, why not go one step
> further and add your name and date to the poster.......
> 
> :up:


Around A3

Yep 7 Photo

Ferrai... something sexy like mine 

No Name and date please


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Urrm can anyone repair this image










It's cos i might use repaired image to Mike then he might consider about publishing in postcards and sell them


----------



## xgerryx

Easier to go and carve a new one


----------



## ymfoster

Here's my effort CCM, 

do you want your shadow left there ?


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

ymfoster said:


> Here's my effort CCM,
> 
> do you want your shadow left there ?


Looks NEAT!

Well done Yvonne!

Wondering how you do it


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

xgerryx said:


> Easier to go and carve a new one


Problem is, You'll have to pay me to fly to Cyprus to crave a new one


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

CrazyComputerMan said:


> Problem is, You'll have to pay me to fly to Cyprus to crave a new one


Believe me, the flight take me a looooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnggggggg time!


----------



## xgerryx

CrazyComputerMan said:


> Problem is, You'll have to pay me to fly to Cyprus to crave a new one


Looks like Yvonne has saved me racing down to the beach and carving out a new one for you


----------



## ymfoster

CrazyComputerMan said:


> Looks NEAT!
> 
> Well done Yvonne!
> 
> Wondering how you do it


Glad you like it CCM, 

I used the 'clone' tool in my photo programme 

PS ...... As you left out Support in 'Tech Guy' it may not be suitable for a postcard


----------



## ymfoster

xgerryx said:


> Looks like Yvonne has saved me racing down to the beach and carving out a new one for you


LOL It would be a bit cool there today Gerry,


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

ymfoster said:


> Glad you like it CCM,
> 
> I used the 'clone' tool in my photo programme
> 
> PS ...... As you left out Support in 'Tech Guy' it may not be suitable for a postcard


Perhaps if i could create my own, i think i saw printable postcard paper but i'll ask Mike first to get permission to use the name and i'll use postcard to send out my friends like wishing them a happy birthday, congrations or etc...


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

CrazyComputerMan said:


> Perhaps if i could create my own, i think i saw printable postcard paper but i'll ask Mike first to get permission to use the name and i'll use postcard to send out my friends like wishing them a happy birthday, congrations or etc...


I wish i could have photo editing software and would love to have one but im have little money... Lots of money in bank but want to keep that for future? Which do you recommend?

I know about GIMP 2, Is it a good photo editing like change colours?


----------



## ymfoster

CrazyComputerMan said:


> Perhaps if i could create my own, i think i saw printable postcard paper but i'll ask Mike first to get permission to use the name and i'll use postcard to send out my friends like wishing them a happy birthday, congrations or etc...


Hi CCM,

I'm using Paint Shop Pro 7 at present, but you may have 'Paint' with your Windows accessories also, that may be of some help.

Harry knows a bit more about Gimp 2, you can also get 'Irfanview' & 'Photo Impact' I think Irfanview is free, you can do a google search, or even do a search on here as it has been mentioned before by Harry & others.

I think most of them would have a clone tool anyway & there are plenty of tutorials on the Net.


----------



## ferrija1

Gimpshop is quite cool, it's basically the Gimp modified to look like Photoshop.
http://www.gimpshop.com/


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

thank!


----------



## Noyb

I could use an animated gif of an Indian sending smoke signals.
About 100 pixels tall on a transparent or black background.
The smoke could go taller than 100 pixels.

Anyone have/create anything ??


----------



## Noyb

Solved .. I think I found exactly what I was looking for


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Noyb said:


> Solved .. I think I found exactly what I was looking for


Thanks Noyb, This is the GIF that Joe might be looking for it in other forum.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

VERY sorry! 

This is the BEST CCM's avatar will be used for different forum...

Can anyone reduce file size to 19.5kb or lower?


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Forgotten to include a attachment


----------



## Noyb

CrazyComputerMan said:


> Can anyone reduce file size to 19.5kb or lower?


NO .. 89 frames is too many.
at 50x50 pixels .. it's 56k
Any smaller and you won't be able to see it


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Noyb said:


> NO .. 89 frames is too many.
> at 50x50 pixels .. it's 56k
> Any smaller and you won't be able to see it


Well reducing colors can reduce file size.

I'll try that in GIFSwork


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Optimized with GIFworks


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Last one is fast and 10kb file size


----------



## telecom69

Is it possible anyone could do a bit of restoration on this photo ?it came to me as a pdf file and I hope I have posted it right ..Im not looking for a masterpiece or anything but any improvements to it would be greatly appreciated ...the original pic is not available ..


----------



## donhammond

here's my attempt


----------



## bygum

my version


----------



## ymfoster

And my effort,


----------



## telecom69

Thank you both for a very fast response,they were indeed a vast improvement ...however when I came to print them they didnt come out very well at all ...what do I need to do to make them available for printing to at least 6x4 inches please ?...


----------



## bygum

telecom69 said:


> Thank you both for a very fast response,they were indeed a vast improvement ...however when I came to print them they didnt come out very well at all ...what do I need to do to make them available for printing to at least 6x4 inches please ?...


Not sure what you are doing but I just printed the one I have done and it printed out perfect 7x6 .

If you don't get it right send me your address and I will print it and send it on.


----------



## telecom69

Hiya Yvonne, :up: we must have both posted at the same time, thank you for your contribution too, and I *was* able to print that at 6x4 inches,so why was that ? what was the difference between yours and the other two that allowed me to do that? ....


----------



## telecom69

bygum said:


> Not sure what you are doing but I just printed the one I have done and it printed out perfect 7x6 .
> 
> If you don't get it right send me your address and I will print it and send it on.


OK Pat thanks for your offer,would appreciate it if you sent it to me ...I have sent you an email via the forums facility as I didnt know your normal one .....


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Bob, 

You're welcome,

I posted mine through 'Image Shack', ...... did you click on the thumbnails of the other two to get the enlarged copies before downloading ? otherwise I can't think of what else to suggest,


----------



## telecom69

Do you know Yvonne,I cant even remember now  once again one of the penalties of old age  that has to be the answer,that would account for the pixilation I think ...anyway I got it all sorted now :up:

Once again many thanks to you all for your contributions :up:


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

telecom69 said:


> Do you know Yvonne,I cant even remember now  once again one of the penalties of old age  that has to be the answer,that would account for the pixilation I think ...anyway I got it all sorted now :up:
> 
> Once again many thanks to you all for your contributions :up:


I mostly use www.photolava.com to upload photo


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

My friend are looking for camera is suitable with

Photoing Landscape
Opitical Zoom
Screen about 2.5 
Battery Charger (not AA or AAA battery)
Budget under £80

What do you recommend?


----------



## ferrija1

CrazyComputerMan said:


> My friend are looking for camera is suitable with
> 
> Photoing Landscape
> Opitical Zoom
> Screen about 2.5
> Battery Charger (not AA or AAA battery)
> Budget under £80
> 
> What do you recommend?


http://www.usa.canon.com/consumer/controller?act=ModelInfoAct&fcategoryid=183&modelid=16335
http://www.usa.canon.com/consumer/controller?act=ProductCatIndexAct&fcategoryid=113


----------



## ymfoster

telecom69 said:


> Do you know Yvonne,I cant even remember now  once again one of the penalties of old age  that has to be the answer,that would account for the pixilation I think ...anyway I got it all sorted now :up:
> 
> Once again many thanks to you all for your contributions :up:


That's fine Bob, 
Glad you got it sorted, ....... don't mention senior moments


----------



## cmacg

My father was the pilot of this Wellington Bomber - 4th from left.

The photo is very sentimental to our family as my father has only recently passed away - was hoping that someone with the necessary skills maybe able to make improvements to it - even into colour ! - the photo was taken in the Western Desert c.1943

We realize this is a big call as the photo is a scan off a box brownie contact print with little remaining information due to fade.

Any improvements very much appreciated.
Thank you 
Colin

Full size scan zip download:
http://www.mediafire.com/?zzqyhdjm0fi

Small image:


----------



## ymfoster

Just a quick clean from me, 

the link to compressed picture needed registering, so I didn't download that one.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Gerry, 

I got a message I wasn't a member when I clicked on download at the time,

I'll have another look, ............ I see now that I clicked on the wrong area 

Thanks


----------



## xgerryx

Hi Yvonne
Its a much bigger file but it still doesn't have a lot to work with.

I had a go converted to gray scale


----------



## cmacg

When you open the link http://www.mediafire.com/?zzqyhdjm0fi there is a button "click here to download" which works. The save to file button asks for registraion.


----------



## xgerryx

Hi Cmacg
I haven't been able to achieve to much, but you can download what I've done from here: 
http://tinyurl.com/4dnecm
I wouldn't try and print it to big

The photo in its self has a lot of character and tells its own story


----------



## cmacg

Thank you all for your efforts and comments on the photo of the Wellington Bomber - I realise the photo was of poor quality and about 65 years of age ! -
just a short note concerning the photo - the aircraft belongs to 109 Squadron of the RAF - my father was the pilot of this aircraft and the only New Zealander in the crew of 6 - it was taken after an operational flight in the Western Desert - the Squadron was flying a "special" operation known as "Operation Jerrico" the aircraft - I think about 10 in total - had radio jamming devices fitted and flew at very high altitude in a special formation jamming radio communications of the German Panzer Corps during the tank battles in the Western Desert - the holes in the side and tail of the aircraft are canon shell and machine gun bullet holes are the result of attack from enemy aircraft.
Two aircraft survived this operation that lasted approximatley four months - luckily my father survived the war - many did not.

Here are two more photos just for interest sake.


----------



## xgerryx

The sheer thought of being at their age with that kind of responsibility and facing what they did is really quite staggering.


----------



## Oceana908

Wondering if anyone can make any improvements to this photo. I have scanned it in at 300dpi, it is only a small photo to begin with, measuring 2" x 3.25", thanks.


----------



## xgerryx

Here's a couple of quick fix's just for starters


----------



## xgerryx

Hi Oceana.
Is that the biggest file you have. A bigger file might make things a bit easier to work with.
Gerry


----------



## Oceana908

Thanks Gerry, I have scanned it in at 600dpi and it still fits within the size limit for the site so I have uploaded it here


----------



## Oceana908

Ooops, nearly posted that ^ in the wrong thread, I don't mind if the photo is cropped so you don't have to work so hard on the background


----------



## xgerryx

Nothing spectacular Ocean, squeezed in between cutting firewood and cooking a Sunday roast


----------



## Oceana908

Thanks for your efforts Gerry, certainly an improvement on what I had


----------



## xgerryx

cheers Oceana :up:


----------



## Noyb

Can I play too ??
Thought I'd try a contrast somewhere in the middle of XGerry's and add a little noise filtering.


----------



## xgerryx

I was waiting for you to come to the rescue Noyb :up:


----------



## Oceana908

Well done to you both, thanks a lot


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

One Happy customer! Come back again!


----------



## *Torpedo*

Here's my quick go at it using GIMP. 

A couple days late in the thread, but makes good practice anyway.


----------



## Oceana908

Thank you Torpedo, better late than never And you have done a wonderful job on it too, you are all so clever, thanks


----------



## xgerryx

I've had another go really just for the fun of playing with noise filters (ty noyb) and getting rid of some of the speckley look I had in my first attempts


----------



## Oceana908

Thanks Gerry, that is better than the speckly ones, I know the original wasn't much to work with, so thanks everyone.


----------



## bygum

thought I might have a go at it.


----------



## Oceana908

Well that puts a different slant on it, however I think my grandmother's dress on the left would have been navy and white, yeah I like that too, thanks Pat


----------



## *Torpedo*

Oceana908 said:


> Thank you Torpedo, better late than never And you have done a wonderful job on it too, you are all so clever, thanks


No problem.


----------



## bygum

not quite navy but blue cheers


----------



## Oceana908

Thanks Pat, and now I am noticing the handbag she is carrying, LOL, I think I just threw that out last weekend as I was going through my Mum's stuff!!!


----------



## bygum

lol what color do you want it


----------



## Oceana908

No, that's fine as it is thanks


----------



## chittipeddiadith

yup nice work


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Wow, you can restore the colour?


----------



## *Torpedo*

CrazyComputerMan said:


> Wow, you can restore the colour?


Sometimes you can, but most the time with pictures in that type of condition, you end up just "recoloring" it how you think (or know) it originally was.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Clever!


----------



## Blackmirror

Any-thing-you-can-do-here-please


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

It looks so dusty.... Nice pic BM


----------



## Noyb

Any chance you can get a better scan without so much jpg compression and more pixels ??


----------



## Blackmirror

Noyb said:


> Any chance you can get a better scan without so much jpg compression and more pixels ??


What do you need please


----------



## xgerryx

Blackmirror said:


> What do you need please


We need a scan with a lot more info BM.

Can you do a scan at 300dpi or more,


----------



## Blackmirror

xgerryx said:


> We need a scan with a lot more info BM.
> 
> Can you do a scan at 300dpi or more,


Its-for-a-friend will-pass-the-info-on
thanks


----------



## Noyb

Your picture was only about 400 pixels wide, more would be helpful.
... see the big squares with the little squares in them ??
this distortion is caused by too much jpeg compression.

If you can get a better scan, I'll PM you my Email address.
I can also host larger files so others can work on it.


----------



## Noyb

Blackmirror said:


> Thanks .. I should see them on MSN later


The PMed Email address works .. I hope they can get a better scan.


----------



## Noyb

While hopefully waiting on a better scan .. The left arm of the boy on the right confuses me.
In my previous repair, I was looking at the flaws, more than the picture.

Is his arm behind him ??
Or .. is his arm missing and he has a longer sleeve ??

If you can get a better scan, and some instructions on fixing this distraction/flaw,
We might be able to fix it.


----------



## Noyb

Got your Email .. But the new picture isn't much better.
still very small and a lot of jpeg compression distortion.
Are they scanning these .. or using old files ??

I've straightened it and cropped it .. but waiting to see if we can get a better scan.


----------



## Blackmirror

1 and a half inch square the-original
- over 40 years old


----------



## Blackmirror

http://www.canon.co.uk/For_Home/Product_Finder/Multifunctionals/Inkjet/SmartBase_MP360/index.asp

Thats the scanner


----------



## Noyb

I'd try at least 1200 dpi and crop to just a little more than the picture.
The problem may be Emailing it without using too much jpeg compression.


----------



## Noyb

Blackmirror's 1200DPI scans are here 
Photoshop psd @ 2.58MB >> http://2noyb.home.comcast.net/Scan1200.psd
jpeg @ 823Kb >> http://2noyb.home.comcast.net/Scan1200.jpg
jpeg @241Kb  Attached


----------



## Noyb

And a couple of fix attempts ...


----------



## telecom69

Great fix attempts Noyb :up: so much better now ...I was wondering about the boys left arm too,but if you look closely you can see its going behind his back in your fixes,unless you did that ? good work vast improvement :up:


----------



## Blackmirror

Fantastic:up::up::up:


----------



## Noyb

Yes .. I reworked the arm, actually the sleeve.
It looked like the "additional sleeve" was a light shadow on the Bricks.
I figured it was a real distraction and removed it, His left arm is the original.
I hope this was worth all the hassle I gave you about a better scan.


----------



## Blackmirror

Noyb said:


> Yes .. I reworked the arm, actually the sleeve.
> It looked like the "additional sleeve" was a light shadow on the Bricks.
> I figured it was a real distraction and removed it, His left arm is the original.
> I hope this was worth all the hassle I gave you about a better scan.


Many thanks
Got there in the end:up::up:


----------



## Blackmirror

Noyb said:


> Yes .. I reworked the arm, actually the sleeve.
> It looked like the "additional sleeve" was a light shadow on the Bricks.
> I figured it was a real distraction and removed it, His left arm is the original.
> I hope this was worth all the hassle I gave you about a better scan.


----------



## ymfoster

Here's my belated effort, 

you can crop the bottom if you think it looks a bit strange, 



Nice work Noyb :up:


----------



## Blackmirror

ymfoster said:


> Here's my belated effort,
> 
> you can crop the bottom if you think it looks a bit strange,
> 
> Nice work Noyb :up:


Thats good Yvonne


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

I will inform my mum about photo repair and i'll ask her if we could find the photo that needs touching and also more work for you all


----------



## wyattmtthws

It's nice to know that we have photo restoration nowadays..well thanks to the computer age! And good thing is those memories that has faded comes back to life again. Well, i just wonder if in those times, when those old pictures were taken, did anyone ever imagined or thought of the coming of the future that we are now...where photos can be restored? Hehe...Well perhaps some Einsteins and DaVincis way back then.


----------



## xgerryx

wyattmtthws said:


> Well, i just wonder if in those times, when those old pictures were taken, did anyone ever imagined or thought of the coming of the future that we are now...where photos can be restored?


Very interesting comment.

I doubt it ever crossed their minds,

*"But"*
With the digital age our grandchildren will probably not find a box of old photos in the attic to be restored.


----------



## xgerryx

Its going to be interesting to see if photos printed or preserved today (even with the best archive materials and technology) will last the same time frame.


----------



## ymfoster

I imagine some of the photos printed on home printers will depend on the quality of the paper & ink used & if they were compatible,


----------



## Blackmirror

another-favour-please


----------



## Fotosnap

Could some kind folks please color these black and white photo for me

Female _ hair is ashblond eyes brown
Male_ eyes brown hair is dark brown but looks black so only really need skin tone on the male photo, The male photo might need the body faded out from neck down to match the female.

Once I have them in color I want to try mergeing them in to one photo
so if back ground color is used need to both the same
greatly appreciate every ones input in to these photos

Thanks


----------



## bygum

my little go


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

bygum said:


> my little go


Can i help? How can i get started to help it?


----------



## bygum

Can i help? How can i get started to help it?

Sorry I'm not with you.


----------



## telecom69

Good work Pat :up:thats a vast improvement ....I think Crazy Computer Man means that he wants you to tell him how he too can do photo restoration work like that you have done ...good luck with that,look forward to reading it


----------



## bygum

Wow thats a tall order its somthing you can only learn your self.

first you need photoshop or one as good.

The first thing I do is ajust the levels 

2 I then use the clone tool to take out inperfections makeing sure you ajust the Opacity to suit.

3 I also use the paint brush and colour picker and again ajust the Opacity to suit .

If there is a large background I will as you have seen use texture to fill the background.

Nyobi might be able to explain it better than me .

the best way is to just keep practicing


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Well, I'm a student, and i dont have professional photo editing, Which software do you recommend, My friend Carolyn recommend me PhotoFiltre


----------



## ferrija1

I used to use and like PhotoFiltre, but I think there are a few better ones. If you need something for free, look at Paint.NET, or if you can spare $100, look to Adobe Photoshop Elements.
http://www.getpaint.net/
http://www.adobe.com/products/photoshopelwin/


----------



## *Torpedo*

CrazyComputerMan said:


> Well, I'm a student, and i dont have professional photo editing, Which software do you recommend, My friend Carolyn recommend me PhotoFiltre


The most powerful free photo editor available is GIMP, hands down. It's what I use.

It has gotten somewhat of a bad rap from older versions as being hard to install and use. But as far as installing goes, GIMP 2.4 (the current stable version) took care of all the installation issues, as you no longer have to download and install separate parts of the program (GIMP + GTK) because now it's just a normal single installation.

As far as being hard to use, I've found the learning curve no harder than any other photo program. GIMP 2.4 also enhanced the UI to be more user friendly. Some people don't like the multi-window interface that GIMP uses, but I actually prefer that over other photo editors now. A great small program that helps with using GIMP's multi-window setup is AllSnap. It automatically snaps all windows to the edge of your screen. And the next version of GIMP (2.6) which is scheduled to be released in July is porting it to GEGL to make it a more single-window app.

It really is the "poor-mans photoshop", it supports using layers, and layer masks (something that none of the other 40+ free photo editors I've downloaded and used had), 50+ file formats, OpenSource, has frequent bug-fix and feature updates, and has *tons* of plug-ins available that you can download to bring new features to GIMP as seen at the GIMP Plug-In Registry, downloadable brushes, gradients and patterns also, extremely customizable, and works on Linux, Windows, and Macs. In the hands of a skilled user it can produce just as good of results as Photoshop can.

GIMP*shop* is often mentioned as being more Photoshop-like and recommended over GIMP. True it is a version of GIMP modified to act more like Photoshop, but it's built off an really old version of GIMP (2.2.11) so it is missing all the new more powerful tools that they have added in the last couple years, is way slower than GIMP, crashes frequently, and no longer being developed. So I would stick with GIMP over GIMPshop.

The next most powerful editor though not as powerful or customizable as GIMP would be Paint.net. It also supports layers, and extendable through plug-ins, is OpenSource, but has no layer mask support.

PhotoFiltre is a very good editor to get started learning some of the more basic editing with, and has plug-ins available, but the free version is limited and not going to be updated anymore. More importantly, it's not suitable for the more advanced editing techniques as it does not support layers, let alone layer masks.

Hope that helps CCM.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Thanks! Now which image that need to be work with and i can try clean it up


----------



## Blackmirror

bygum said:


> my little go


Thanks you :up::up:


----------



## sy2

Blackmirror said:


> another-favour-please


I gave this a 20-minute go during a slow lunch today. I'm sure more needs to be done and I didn't bother with color.


----------



## Fotosnap

Could some kind folks please color this black and white photo for me

Female _ hair is ashblond eyes brown
greatly appreciate every ones input in to this photos

Thanks


----------



## buck52

CrazyComputerMan said:


> Thanks! Now which image that need to be work with and i can try clean it up


Here's a practice one that I think Noyb posted... get rid of the pole


----------



## bygum

This may look ok once it is reduced in sizes


----------



## xgerryx

Hey Bygum
Considering the small file size you have to work with you have done a bloody good job there :up:

But,
Fotosnap did say that her hair was "ashblond", 
not 
"Sheep Poo Green" 

Good work all the same mate,
keep it up 

:up: :up: :up:


----------



## Blackmirror

sy2 said:


> I gave this a 20-minute go during a slow lunch today. I'm sure more needs to be done and I didn't bother with color.


looking good 
thank you


----------



## telecom69

I dont even know if what Im asking for is possible but if it is I would be grateful if some one would have a go ...
I would like the 3 dog photos merger somehow into 1 so I can use it as wallpaper ...these are the only photos I have,I dont have originals to post Im afraid







Below is the photo that was done for me a good while ago and if its possible would like the Collie to be merged somehow into this one,but if not possible any other way will do ...the Collie photo is over 40 years old and not of good quality but its all I have Im afraid ...


----------



## bygum

Not sure how it will Print.








:up:


----------



## KMW

my take on the dogs some one else can put trees etc etc in it,



I recognise these two, twas me put em together wasn't it


----------



## ymfoster

Great composite Pat, :up:


----------



## bygum

Thanks Ym.

Good one Km .


----------



## *Torpedo*

Just another quick GIMP edit. Might redo it a little better later if I have time. Dogs can be resized, or moved around if you want.


----------



## telecom69

To say Im pleased would be an understatement I hoped for one and got three :up: I cant thank all of you enough for doing this,my dogs have always meant so much to me throughout life,its impossible to put into words ...to see them altogether in one picture is a constant reminder of just how much they meant ...I really am so very grateful to all of you ..

It may well have been you KMW that did the original photo of two of the dogs together would probably been about two years ago now when I first got the Staffie :up:it meant so much to me then as it does now ...

Torpedo if you do get the time to have another go,would appreciate it if you could move the dogs together more if you dont mind, as I am using the photos as a background on my desktop and at the moment its showing as a large amount of green and the dogs are very far apart and would like to see them in a group so to speak,slightly to the right so that the icons on the left do not obscure the dogs ...please dont take this as any form of criticism (Heaven Forbid) its just the way I would like it to look if possible ..

Thanks folks you have made my day very happy :up:


----------



## *Torpedo*

telecom69 said:


> Torpedo if you do get the time to have another go,would appreciate it if you could move the dogs together more if you dont mind, as I am using the photos as a background on my desktop and at the moment its showing as a large amount of green and the dogs are very far apart and would like to see them in a group so to speak,slightly to the right so that the icons on the left do not obscure the dogs ...please dont take this as any form of criticism (Heaven Forbid) its just the way I would like it to look if possible ..


Sure, I'll try to fit it in sometime tomorrow. 

No offense taken, that's why I mentioned in my post that they could be moved around and resized, as everyone likes things different and I wasn't sure of your resolution. I made it as a background at an 1024x768 resolution, if you are using a different resolution I could change that too.


----------



## telecom69

Many thanks :up: my resolution by the way is 1280x768 ...


----------



## xgerryx

"Woof Woof" :up: :up: :up:


----------



## Fotosnap

Thanks Bygum
for having a go at Coloring the photo for me

I do hope others will give it a try and possible get the hair closer to a blond of Ash blond
and and possibly remove around about half inch as I think some background has made her hair look a little to big


----------



## Fotosnap

I do hope others will give it a try and possible get the hair closer to a blond or Ash blond
and and possibly remove around about half inch as I think some background has made her hair look a little to big


----------



## *Torpedo*

This any better? It's 1280x768 this time.  If the dogs still aren't where you wanted them, they can be moved anywhere.


----------



## bygum

Fotosnap said:


> I do hope others will give it a try and possible get the hair closer to a blond or Ash blond
> and and possibly remove around about half inch as I think some background has made her hair look a little to big


About the best I can do.


----------



## telecom69

*Torpedo* said:


> This any better? It's 1280x768 this time.  If the dogs still aren't where you wanted them, they can be moved anywhere.


Many thanks Torpedo for keeping your promise :up: I do appreciate it,yes its a lot better now the dogs are grouped closer,Im well pleased with it  it looks good as a background,Ive just tried it :up:have several backgrounds I can now alternate ...thanks to everyone who contributed


----------



## *Torpedo*

telecom69 said:


> Many thanks Torpedo for keeping your promise :up: I do appreciate it,yes its a lot better now the dogs are grouped closer,Im well pleased with it  it looks good as a background,Ive just tried it :up:have several backgrounds I can now alternate ...thanks to everyone who contributed


No problem, glad you like it.


----------



## telecom69

xgerryx said:


> "Woof Woof" :up: :up: :up:


I well remember you doing this one Gerry,it was a while back now,surprised you still had it ...thanks for posting it again :up: great piece of animation ....


----------



## xgerryx

telecom69 said:


> it was a while back now,surprised you still had it.


Just added a frame to the original (#638) to compliment the above efforts on your wallpaper :up:


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

xgerryx said:


> Just added a frame to the original (#638) to compliment the above efforts on your wallpaper :up:


Telecom... do you want it amination? I'm a amination wizard 

Surely it'll slow down your PC when you use amination GIF on desktop but i'll make dancing dog later when i have time.


----------



## KMW

hey torpedo, hope you don't mind, had an edit of your compostion using the gimp as well. 
Primarily to make the dogs seem as if they were in the grass not sitting an inch or two above it. 
I did this by bringing the grass up the dogs limbs and bodies a pixel or two, a close look and you will see the slight raggedness of the new grassline. 
I was also able to bring the collie out a little using unsharp mask which surprised me as it's a very old photo, doing the same with the staffy only with a little less unsharp mask. and finally for the collie again was able to blur the region on top of the head to get rid of the pixelation. O yeah, a spot of brown in the eyes to make them stand out a bit as well.

A good grouping of the dogs you have there, close enough to be friends, not so close they are snapping at each other.

Gimp's a good program, I've been using it for years, only not so much lately as been doing other stuff, but still good to practice on these pictures, it's all trial and error, just learning what each of the functions are in the Gimp. Good fun.

Cheers Torpedo, Telecom


----------



## KMW

Not an easy project that one Pat
only thing I can think of for her hair is to steel some from another picture 


Who said that!


----------



## telecom69

KMW said:


> hey torpedo, hope you don't mind, had an edit of your compostion using the gimp as well.
> Primarily to make the dogs seem as if they were in the grass not sitting an inch or two above it.
> I did this by bringing the grass up the dogs limbs and bodies a pixel or two, a close look and you will see the slight raggedness of the new grassline.
> I was also able to bring the collie out a little using unsharp mask which surprised me as it's a very old photo, doing the same with the staffy only with a little less unsharp mask. and finally for the collie again was able to blur the region on top of the head to get rid of the pixelation. O yeah, a spot of brown in the eyes to make them stand out a bit as well.
> 
> A good grouping of the dogs you have there, close enough to be friends, not so close they are snapping at each other.
> 
> Gimp's a good program, I've been using it for years, only not so much lately as been doing other stuff, but still good to practice on these pictures, it's all trial and error, just learning what each of the functions are in the Gimp. Good fun.
> 
> Cheers Torpedo, Telecom


I for one appreciate the subtle changes you have made :up: I havent a clue how difficult it is to "make up" these photos but I have noticed in the past that sometimes (especially with grass etc) the sitting above it does stick out a bit,more so when you are using as wallpaper on a 19 inch widescreen  I hadnt really noticed the pixilation on old Sheps head till you mentioned it,but when I had a real close look I could see it,but your editing has removed that and its a definite improvement besides using it as wallpaper it makes a great printed photo,one that I treasure :up:because in real life it could never have existed due to the time span involved ...I really do appreciate you taking the time and effort to make this photo possible .....


----------



## *Torpedo*

KMW said:


> hey torpedo, hope you don't mind, had an edit of your compostion using the gimp as well.


No problem. 



KMW said:


> Primarily to make the dogs seem as if they were in the grass not sitting an inch or two above it.
> I did this by bringing the grass up the dogs limbs and bodies a pixel or two, a close look and you will see the slight raggedness of the new grassline.
> I was also able to bring the collie out a little using unsharp mask which surprised me as it's a very old photo, doing the same with the staffy only with a little less unsharp mask. and finally for the collie again was able to blur the region on top of the head to get rid of the pixelation. O yeah, a spot of brown in the eyes to make them stand out a bit as well.


Yep, I did have them feathered a little too much, originally I had the pic totally different where it needed more feathering, but then later as I changed it, it did make them look like they were floating a little.



KMW said:


> A good grouping of the dogs you have there, close enough to be friends, not so close they are snapping at each other.


Thanks, that was the general idea. :up:



KMW said:


> Gimp's a good program, I've been using it for years, only not so much lately as been doing other stuff, but still good to practice on these pictures, it's all trial and error, just learning what each of the functions are in the Gimp. Good fun.


Yep, GIMP is a fantastic Open Source (free) program. Trial and error is exactly how I have learned, as I am completely self taught. :up: GIMP 2.6 is coming out in July and it has a ton of new features implemented. 

telecom69, I have one more background of your dogs I was working on, I'll try to post it tomorrow. :up:


----------



## telecom69

Many thanks Torpedo, :up: looking forward to that now ...really pleased how everyone has contributed to making this background/photo possible ...dreams do come true after all


----------



## ymfoster

Here's my effort,


----------



## Fotosnap

Thanks Bygum
the hair is much better in this one


----------



## Fotosnap

Thanks ymfoster
I like this one a lot the hair is good and i like the blue background

Could you give this one skin tone and the same blue background as I would like to try and merge the photos together 

much appreciated


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Fotosnap, 

Here's the other one ....


----------



## Fotosnap

This one is perfect
Very very please and very much appreciate

Any sugestion to what the best Stitching/merge program to use


----------



## ymfoster

You're welcome Fotosnap, 

can't help with the photo-stitching, but I'm sure someone will be able to,


----------



## Noyb

Fotosnap said:


> Any sugestion to what the best Stitching/merge program to use


Is free and fully automatic OK ?? >>> http://www.cs.ubc.ca/~mbrown/autostitch/autostitch.html


----------



## *Torpedo*

My other go.


----------



## bygum

Good job Ym.
Have merged together for him.


----------



## telecom69

*Torpedo* said:


> My other go.


Once again thanks Torpedo, :up: I really appreciate all the time and effort that you and others have put in on making this photo possible ....forever grateful 

Also great job Yvonne and Pat on the portrait photos ...impressive work :up:


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Hello everyone

I got camera here is FinePix F30 and i havent been use much only used for holiday and interesting events. But i have brought camera from March 2007 and the battery is performing isnt well from about April 2008 and died... I was wondering how camera's battery long life, and i have brought a new replacement battery for £20. 2 year guaranteed.

How can i prevent from battery to die short.. My friend Jack who is good at camera told they expect battery to die from 2-3 years... 

Thank You


----------



## *Torpedo*

telecom69 said:


> Once again thanks Torpedo, :up: I really appreciate all the time and effort that you and others have put in on making this photo possible ....forever grateful


No problem. :up: It's fun.


----------



## telecom69

CrazyComputerMan said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I got camera here is FinePix F30 and i havent been use much only used for holiday and interesting events. But i have brought camera from March 2007 and the battery is performing isnt well from about April 2008 and died... I was wondering how camera's battery long life, and i have brought a new replacement battery for £20. 2 year guaranteed.
> 
> How can i prevent from battery to die short.. My friend Jack who is good at camera told they expect battery to die from 2-3 years...
> 
> Thank You


Hi Robert its difficult to say much about this type of battery,there is so much discussion on the net about them its difficult to say who right or wrong on how long they last,each battery is different,some may last for a couple of years or more even, but others may die pretty quickly,one thing for certain is that your camera is top of the list for how many photos you can take with one full charge,and its an amazing 580  good stuff  dont think there is much you can do to prolong battery life really,but one thing that stands out about these batteries is that if you leave a half charged battery in the camera for any length of time they slowly discharge and over time this will damage the cells,thereby shortening battery life,so maybe keeping them charged might help?


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

telecom69 said:


> Hi Robert its difficult to say much about this type of battery,there is so much discussion on the net about them its difficult to say who right or wrong on how long they last,each battery is different,some may last for a couple of years or more even, but others may die pretty quickly,one thing for certain is that your camera is top of the list for how many photos you can take with one full charge,and its an amazing 580  good stuff  dont think there is much you can do to prolong battery life really,but one thing that stands out about these batteries is that if you leave a half charged battery in the camera for any length of time they slowly discharge and over time this will damage the cells,thereby shortening battery life,so maybe keeping them charged might help?


Allright, thanks, and my room is usually cold, I'll move my camera with my dad's camera because similar to them. FinePix F30 & F31


----------



## ymfoster

Thanks Pat, 

nice stitching :up:


----------



## Fotosnap

Noyb said:


> Is free and fully automatic OK ?? >>> http://www.cs.ubc.ca/~mbrown/autostitch/autostitch.html


Noyb
thanks for the link


----------



## ymfoster

telecom69 said:


> Also great job Yvonne and Pat on the portrait photos ...impressive work :up:


Thanks Bob,


----------



## Fotosnap

Bygum 
Thanks for stitching the Photo together looks great

I did notice one thing on the female, part of the neck is not attached
i looked back on the original black and white on the female and the same thing

Could some one fix the neck so that it does not look detached



Thanks


----------



## ymfoster

Here you go Fotosnap, 

Hope it's not too small for printing now.


----------



## telecom69

This is such a great photo of the dogs that at least 6 members of the family have asked me for a copy,the only problem being that when its blown up a bit it tends to show up the white outline round the dogs so they appear to be floating instead of sitting in the grass ..Not criticising at all,please dont think that, its a super photo, great composition, do you think Pat that you could possibly feather the grass up a little round the outline of the dogs,or is that not possible perhaps ...am I explaining it right? can you see what I mean? ......


----------



## Fotosnap

Fotosnap said:


> Bygum
> Thanks for stitching the Photo together looks great
> 
> I did notice one thing on the female, part of the neck is not attached
> i looked back on the original black and white on the female and the same thing
> 
> Could some one fix the neck so that it does not look detached
> 
> Thanks


ymfoster

Looks great thanks


----------



## bygum

Hi Telecom I have took most of the halo from around the dogs and added just a small amount of grass when you print this out dont do it any bigger than 10x8 I printed at that size and was passable.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

bygum said:


> Hi Telecom I have took most of the halo from around the dogs and added just a small amount of grass when you print this out dont do it any bigger than 10x8 I printed at that size and was passable.


Great job Bygum


----------



## telecom69

Many thanks Pat, you can see the difference now :upersonally I hadnt noticed it that much but once someone asks about it it sort of bugs you a bit  I suppose that being black dogs it showed up a bit more ? definite improvement :up:thanks again for your patience


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Really sorry, could you restore to original? my webcam has problem and needs repairing... Could you edit it... i'm busy










Thanks!!! 

P.S DONT ask me who is in this photo


----------



## vreyens

CrazyComputerMan said:


> Really sorry, could you restore to original? my webcam has problem and needs repairing... Could you edit it... i'm busy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> P.S DONT ask me who is in this photo


Barry


----------



## bygum




----------



## CrazyComputerMan

bygum said:


>


Great jobs!


----------



## Fotosnap

Hi all

I stitched this photo together and now would like to have it in color 
a light color background and may be a color to the females dress for that time period ?, late 1800's
maybe a little work on the man's shoulder where it meets the female 


thanks


----------



## Noyb

Not into coloring ... But here's a quickie shoulder touch up ..


----------



## Fotosnap

Thanks Noyb
Shoulder looks good


----------



## hannab

CrazyComputerMan said:


> Really sorry, could you restore to original? my webcam has problem and needs repairing... Could you edit it... i'm busy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> P.S DONT ask me who is in this photo


CCM, is that you on the right???: I just want to pinch those cheeks :up:


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

hannab said:


> CCM, is that you on the right???: I just want to pinch those cheeks :up:


Noo.. urrm.. perhaps you think 

What's you like when you're younger


----------



## Fotosnap

Could some one please fine tune this photo
such as the old ladys hair with a more natural hair color
and the mans beard 

thanks


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Fotosnap said:


> Could some one please fine tune this photo
> such as the old ladys hair with a more natural hair color
> and the mans beard
> 
> thanks


Her hair looks modern


----------



## Noyb

How's this ???


----------



## Fotosnap

Thanks Noyb

Looks good


----------



## telecom69

Im back again,asking if anyone can help with these photos,they are of my parents many years ago so the quality is not good Im afraid but they are the only ones I have ....can anyone make any improvements at all ? most of all I would like them stitched together if possible ....any improvements at all would be most appreciated ....





Also a different project for anyone willing to have a go,it may well not be possible but what Im wondering is can the woman on the left who is standing in front of the man holding up the child, be taken from the photo which is beyond repair,Im not interested in the photo as a whole but it would mean a lot if by any chance it would be possible to remove the woman as a stand alone photo ....its my Mother from years ago ....I realise its a gigantic task but submitting in just in case it may be possible ....


----------



## Noyb

Pick one ... I'll see if I can cut out mother in a little bit


----------



## Noyb

Any chance you can rescan this part of the photo at a really high resolution ??


----------



## ymfoster

Here's a cleanup,


----------



## Noyb

And my attempt .. Stitched ...

#2 is sized for a 4x6 print


----------



## telecom69

Noyb said:


> Any chance you can rescan this part of the photo at a really high resolution ??


Im amazed at how much you have done already :up: I can scan it at what ever is best for you,about what res.? I have never scanned just part of a photo before what is the best way to do this ?

*UPDATE*

Its ok I found out how to scan part of image,I can scan up to 4800, or even 9600 in professsional mode if need be what is best for you? the pic below is done at 800 just as an experiment ...



*Another edit ....*When I click on the stitched photo to save it to my pictures,I then click on it to show in photos and fax viewer, it only shows as about 1 inch square approx and when I try to print it its highly pixilated,it came to me as a bmp image which I changed to jpeg to see if that made any difference ....it didnt ..... ideally I would like to print it at 8x6,but dont mind 6x4 if thats not possible


----------



## Noyb

Left Click on my previous attachment .. to get the enlargement ..
Then Right click on it to save it.
This should get you the Bigger Picture.

Instead of saving the picture .. You may want to choose to Email this to yourself .. 
This should return my original upload in it's jpeg format.

Your scan is only 336 pixels wide. If scanned at 800 PPI, means the area being scanned is about .42 inches.
Can you try something like a 2400 PPI scan setting ??

In case you have anymore trouble, I'll PM you my Email Address ... we can go the direct route.


----------



## Noyb

in the Stitched photo ... I had to upsize Dad .. His scan was too small.
This part of the photo is distorted with the upsizing and too much jpeg compression.
Printing this at 8x6 might show this problem too much.

If you want to try to rescan these photos, maybe I can make a better, more printable picture for you.
The file sizes might be too large to upload here, you should have my Email address now.

Here's one sized for an 8x6, from what I have to work with ...
Be sure to L Click on the attachment, (maybe twice) .. to get the full sized Image I uploaded here.


----------



## telecom69

Firstly I want to thank you for taking the time to do this for me, I truly appreciate it,Im now having problems with my scanner it has to go back for repair as its still under guarantee but I did manage to get this rescanned at 2400 as you asked,from my side of the fence Im in awe that you could possibly get anything from this,I just dont see that there is anything to work with ....would not be dissapointed if you cant get anything from it ....I would just look on it as a miracle  ...thank you too for your email address I have it in my address book now for possible future use ?

Im pretty satisfied with the stitched photo as it is now,it looks ok from the wall its on ...I can see what you mean about the distortion if looked at from close up ...anyway if you are prepared to have another go at it,I will rescan when I get my scanner back maybe next week, what resolution would you like it at,that will best suit you?


----------



## Noyb

telecom69 said:


> .. what resolution would you like it at,that will best suit you ...


I'm assuming they're small photos ... try 2400 again.

I'm having a tough time making decisions ... Maybe some more morning coffee is required.
I'm afraid to go too far, don't want it to start looking fake ... and not sure what final output you'd like.

Pick one .. and any suggestions/preferences ??


----------



## telecom69

Hi noyb, truly amazing to me that you have managed to get anything at all from the submitted photo,it really was in a mess  the fact that no-one else has had a go at this tells me just how difficult a job this was ....I really appreciate what you have done :up:in choosing I suppose I like the one in the oval frame the best,no distractions from the subject ...dont know what else I could ask from you regarding preferences ...
It will be about a week before I can post the other higher resolution scans,scanner away for repair .....


----------



## Fotosnap

Any chance this can be fixed ?


----------



## Noyb

Maybe a Little.
Running out of time to play .. Here's a first pass.


----------



## hannab

I love to stop in here on a regular basis - I love the treasured old photos and the miracles that you guys perform on them- really special stuff :up:


----------



## Fotosnap

Thanks Noyb


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

I got thing that do not related to this thread but i have purchased Webshot photo stand from Ebay and the leg are weak and photo isnt balanced... sometimes it can stand but can be knocked off by wind. Which stand would you recommend for F30 camera? Thanks Photo geek gang!


----------



## permanent_denial

Wow the work you guys can do is absolutely amazing! I really can't wait until I can afford the right programs to give it a go myself!

Is it at all possible to take out the three concrete posts that are so distracting in this picture? It's for a project I'm working on, I need the guy working under his car, and there's going to be text above it, about the guy, which is why I need him to be clear! Thanks if anyone can help!


----------



## Noyb

permanent_denial said:


> ... I need the guy working under his car...


That's going to be tough.
We can only use existing parts of the photo to replace missing or hidden parts.
There's not enough of "The Guy" to work with.

Here's a quick try ...


----------



## permanent_denial

I really just need it to show that there is a guy under there! I felt that the concrete things were too distracting and making him less noticeable. What you've done is great, I'm going to see about adding the text in on paint now and see how that looks. Thanks a lot for the help!


----------



## Noyb

That's good .. I was worried that you wanted more.



permanent_denial said:


> .. I really can't wait until I can afford the right programs to give it a go myself ...


You could have done everything I did using Photoshop Elements 6
It's under a $100 here in the states.

If you have trouble, let me know what you want to add.


----------



## hawverg

I want to fix this picture for my wife as this is the only photo existing of our kids at this age. She loves it, but you can see it has seen better days...


----------



## Noyb

I see a lot of jpeg compression distortion ..
Any chance you can get a Better scan ??


----------



## Noyb

While waiting ... How's this ??
And welcome to the TSG forum


----------



## hawverg

I scanned this at 300 dpi in RAW format. Is this sufficient? I have an HP Officejet that I think can do a lot higher.


----------



## hawverg

That was amazing! What software do you use and is it easy for a novice to use? GIMP is too complicated and I can't afford Photoshop.....

Thank you so much! I may have a couple others around here I will have to dig up!


----------



## Noyb

Photoshop CS2 .. but Photoshop Elements (~ $80) will do what I did.

300kb is the max file size upload here for a jpeg format.
Better to use minimal compression and a jpeg format.

I'll PM you my Email Address .. You can email me anything bigger that 300KB


----------



## Noyb

Twice as many pixels would have been nice .. but this will make the file size 4 times bigger.
but see the bigger squares with the little squares (pixels) in them ??
this is caused by the jpeg compression .. you could've used less compression.

Photoshop is really easy .. It's learning it, that's tough


----------



## Noyb

Great Scans .. Get the Kleenex Ready 

Resized for a 5x7 Print @ 300dpi ... Pick one

Background Blurred >> http://2noyb.home.comcast.net/J&N1.jpg
No Blurr >> http://2noyb.home.comcast.net/J&N2.jpg

I'll keep my Photoshop working file for a while ... 
If you see any changes you want me to make on this one, let me know.

Pepaw looks like a tough one ... Later today, maybe.
Heres your 600dpi scan ( ~9MB ) , If someone else wants to work on it .. 
http://2noyb.home.comcast.net/pepa&mema.jpg


----------



## hawverg

You made the wife and I so happy and the kids will be amazed when we give them the pictures since they are now 25 and 27 and don't have any pictures of their early childhood thanks to their father at the time losing them....


----------



## Noyb

5x7 at 300dpi (~1MB) >> http://2noyb.home.comcast.net/pepa300.jpg

5x7 at 150dpi ...


----------



## xgerryx

Really good work there Noyb 
:up::up::up:


----------



## wilson44512

since you guys can fix photos. i wonder if you can either tell me how to make this picture look old or if you make old your self. i took this at the civil war reenactment i went to over the weekend. i have photoshop. thanks


----------



## vreyens

wilson44512 said:


> since you guys can fix photos. i wonder if you can either tell me how to make this picture look old or if you make old your self. i took this at the civil war reenactment i went to over the weekend. i have photoshop. thanks
> Barry


----------



## vreyens

vreyens said:


> wilson44512 said:
> 
> 
> 
> since you guys can fix photos. i wonder if you can either tell me how to make this picture look old or if you make old your self. i took this at the civil war reenactment i went to over the weekend. i have photoshop. thanks
> Barry
> 
> 
> 
> This look older.
> Barry
Click to expand...


----------



## wilson44512

they look great. did you use photoshop? can you tell me how you didi it?


----------



## sy2

Looks like it was desaturated and had some noise added, along with a borded that was faded into the picture.

Probably more smaller adjustments, but those would be the big ones.


----------



## sy2

Here's a pretty good tutorial with some other effects:
http://www.photoshoptalent.com/photoshop-tutorials/old-looking-photos.php

You can also just google "+photoshop make picture look old" and you'll get some results.


----------



## hewee

Here is a old images effect.


----------



## hannab

Look what I was able to do with Photobucket


----------



## donhammond

and one with a little texture added to it...


----------



## vreyens

donhammond said:


> and one with a little texture added to it...
> 
> Nice job Don.
> Barry


----------



## donhammond

Thanx,
I had the frame in white and at the last minute decided to change it to black to see how it looked and I liked it enough to leave it that way.


----------



## hewee

I used Photo-Brush on this.
http://www.mediachance.com/pbrush/index.html
Then went to filters and used the "Age Photo" filter.


----------



## *Torpedo*

Another GIMP quicky.


----------



## Guyzer

I kind of like these two versions...........


----------



## tomdkat

*Torpedo* said:


> Another GIMP quicky.


Now, how did you do this with Gimp?

Peace...


----------



## *Torpedo*

tomdkat said:


> Now, how did you do this with Gimp?
> 
> Peace...


I used the Old Photo filter, Curves, Unsharp Mask, added some Noise, and some other smaller adjustments.


----------



## tomdkat

*Torpedo* said:


> I used the Old Photo filter, Curves, Unsharp Mask, added some Noise, and some other smaller adjustments.


Thanks! :up:

Peace...


----------



## *Torpedo*

tomdkat said:


> Thanks! :up:
> 
> Peace...


No problem. :up:


----------



## sy2

Here's my quick go now that I had a second to mess around.


----------



## Fotosnap

Hi all

Hoping you all will have ago at coloring this photo

Robert appears to have light colored eyes, guessing blue ?

Hoping to supprize a few family members with the great work you all can do with these photos

thanks


----------



## sy2

I'm not sure if you wanted the background changed or not, but here's a relatively quick go.

The woman is tough because the picture fades on her dress. Any color scheme suggestions would also make it easier.


----------



## hannab

Great job, Sy2 :up: what a wonderful old picture  Fotosnap, when do you think it was taken?


----------



## Fotosnap

Hi Sy2
What you have done with the photo looks great

If you want to change the back ground a light green or blue
than They would go with another photo I have is there any chance of them getting a more of a skin tone ?



Hannab
to answer your question about when the photo may have been taken they died 1902 and 1903 so may be late 1800's They were two separate photos and I had stitched them together


----------



## sy2

Fotosnap said:


> Hi Sy2
> What you have done with the photo looks great
> 
> If you want to change the back ground a light green or blue
> than They would go with another photo I have is there any chance of them getting a more of a skin tone ?


Thanks Foto and Hanna 

The background is no problem at all, but can you define "more of a skin tone"?

Lighter skin, darker skin... do you have another picture you'd like me to match as far as skin tone?

Like I said, coloring a B&W photograph leaves a lot to the imagination


----------



## sy2

Hey also, Fotosnap, if you have a background already from a different picture please post it. I can just match the color exactly instead of shooting for a generic "light blue or green."

I'll take a guess anyway and post the result, but providing a sample to match against would be the best route to go. :up:


----------



## sy2

Blue background, new text, minor skin adjustments.










I wish I knew which color that dang tie is supposed to be 

Suggestions are more than welcome.


----------



## sy2

Is it just me or does Robert look like Honest Abe?


----------



## hannab

sy2 said:


> Is it just me or does Robert look like Honest Abe?


It's that beard without the mustache.....I would make the tie a dark maroon.


----------



## Fotosnap

Sy2

You are right I have though the same thing Robert looking like Honest Abe
If you check back on page 138 and 139 there are photos that were merged young female and Male with a light blue background the blue background you already did is fine but if you can get the skin more like the skin tone of the young female and male that would be really great.
I really appreciate what you have already done 
Thanks


----------



## tomdkat

Could you guys help out with the attached underexposed photo?

Thanks! 

Peace...


----------



## Noyb

The picture is so far "In the Mud" .. It's getting a little noisy when brought out ..
How's one of these ???


----------



## tomdkat

Thanks! That photo was taken at night and even though I had the flash on, I guess I didn't have the camera in the right mode. The results you got are similar to what I got when I tried to lighten it up. 

Peace...


----------



## sy2

This is the new blue and skin tones.

I think this is as close as I'll get on matching the skin tones. The pictures from 138 and 139 are much more detailed than this one. If I go too light on the skin for this picture a lot of detail gets lost. If someone else wants to spend some time on it I can post or email the PSD file.


----------



## sy2

That overexposed image is pretty tough to work with. It looks like Noyb already provided a version with levels/curves changed around. Here's a slightly different method.

I haven't compared this to Noyb's yet so it may just be a duplicate of what he/she did.


----------



## donhammond

Here is an attempt using Paint Shop Pro then Neat Image to remove some noise.


----------



## tomdkat

Wow, that looks great!  Thank you also, sy2! 

Peace...


----------



## telecom69

Hi Folks, Im wondering if someone is prepared to have a go at making these pics more presentable ? they are to go in album (with others) and presented to someone on their upcoming birthday on a this is your life basis...Im not expecting any miracles obviously as these are over 40 years old and of poor quality, the one with the Mossley Maids caption is a newspaper clipping and would like if possible to have the creases removed mainly....the one with the little girl I would like put on a clear background of any sort other than whats there ...I know this is a big ask but if you dont ask you dont get  hoping to be able to print them at 6x4 or slightly smaller if possible ..The Mossley Maids one, the back 5 people could be cropped out if it will help,just need the front 2 people really .....


----------



## sy2

telecom69 said:


> Hi Folks, Im wondering if someone is prepared to have a go at making these pics more presentable ? they are to go in album (with others) and presented to someone on their upcoming birthday on a this is your life basis...Im not expecting any miracles obviously as these are over 40 years old and of poor quality, the one with the Mossley Maids caption is a newspaper clipping and would like if possible to have the creases removed mainly....the one with the little girl I would like put on a clear background of any sort other than whats there ...I know this is a big ask but if you dont ask you dont get  hoping to be able to print them at 6x4 or slightly smaller if possible ..The Mossley Maids one, the back 5 people could be cropped out if it will help,just need the front 2 people really .....


Wow - the thumbnail doesn't do that first image justice 

It's pretty mangled, but I play with it a bit today and see what happens. Keep your fingers crossed, though!

The second one shouldn't be a problem to isolate the girl and touch her up a bit.


----------



## Noyb

How's these Quickies ??


----------



## sy2

Here are the maids. The attached is a smaller file to fit TechGuy's size limits. If you want the larger one PM me your e-mail address and I'll send it over. This is almost perfectly sized for 6x4. It's actually 6"x4.152".


----------



## sy2

Here's the girl - not sure what background you want her on.


----------



## hannab

Great Job Sy2 and Nyob :up:

but Telecom, why remove the background  I love all the details , and I assume they are the details of her life


----------



## sy2

You can do something like blurring to draw attention away from the background also.


----------



## telecom69

Cant thank you Guys enough for that, :up: its amazing what you can do and so quickly too ...very pleased with those ...I have a couple more that need cleaning if you wouldnt mind,like the marks on the face etc removed ...


----------



## telecom69

hannab said:


> Great Job Sy2 and Nyob :up:
> 
> but Telecom, why remove the background  I love all the details , and I assume they are the details of her life


I understand what you mean about the background,but I thought it was a little too distracting somehow  anyway I now have 3 alternatives to choose from and as they will be going in a book maybe they will all get used ? thanks for the comment :up:


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Bob, 

I've cleaned the pics up & added a different background for the girl also,


----------



## ymfoster

Here's the others,


----------



## telecom69

Hi Yvonne :up: many thanks for your contribution,I really liked the one of my Daughter that you put the alternative background on ...however I have a problem with it in that I need to print it at 6x4 inches and when I click on it it comes up in windows picture and fax viewer about 1 inch square and when printed it come out all pixilated,it was in bitmap image but I changed it to jpeg,because I wasnt sure about what a bitmap image is ...what do I need to do to print it at 6x4 ?....


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Bob, 

It was a jpg image when I uploaded it & also when I hover over the thumbnails,
I'm not sure if the background will print well because of the lower resolution, but if you can change the bmp to jpg before you save the image into your file it should be a lot better, as mine isn't as bad as what your bmp image sounds.

I do have the same problem at times with jpg images being bmp when downloaded also, it is some sort of quirk that occurs & I've heard of a way of solving it somewhere, but it was a bit involved.

Hope this works anyway, good luck


----------



## Fotosnap

sy2 said:


> This is the new blue and skin tones.
> 
> I think this is as close as I'll get on matching the skin tones. The pictures from 138 and 139 are much more detailed than this one. If I go too light on the skin for this picture a lot of detail gets lost. If someone else wants to spend some time on it I can post or email the PSD file.


Thanks for the Light blue background and working on the skin tone

Could some one change the background to a light blue on this verion of some photo
thanks


----------



## telecom69

ymfoster said:


> Hi Bob,
> 
> It was a jpg image when I uploaded it & also when I hover over the thumbnails,
> I'm not sure if the background will print well because of the lower resolution, but if you can change the bmp to jpg before you save the image into your file it should be a lot better, as mine isn't as bad as what your bmp image sounds.
> 
> I do have the same problem at times with jpg images being bmp when downloaded also, it is some sort of quirk that occurs & I've heard of a way of solving it somewhere, but it was a bit involved.
> 
> Hope this works anyway, good luck


Okay then Yvonne :up: if I remember right I had that problem once before with something you did for me way back,anyway I will play around with it for a time and see what I can do,I hope that background will print as I really liked it,anyway I will let you know here later


----------



## ymfoster

I hope it works too, 

I may be able to increase the number of pixels in the background, but don't know if the image would be better quality or not, will see how you go first


----------



## telecom69

Ive given up on it Yvonne, tried with the bits I know about things but was nowhere near succesful ..its not a big deal really but it was such a nice picture in my mind ...thanks again for your contributions,I appreciate them  incidentally its no problem changing from bmp to jpeg or whatever,I just open them with paint and then save them to whatever, it gives a list of options ..you probably know this anyway .....


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Bob, 

I had another go & made it bigger but it is still a bit pixelated,

I don't know if it will be any better,


----------



## telecom69

Hi Yvonne guess what ? its a lot better and it printed at 6x4 great :up: Im very pleased about that and I thank you for your perseverance .....made my day that :up:


----------



## telecom69

Anyone willing to have a go at the two pics I posted in post 2174 ? not intending to be pushy or impatient,its just that they have have got buried a bit and you might not have seen them ?would appreciate any help


----------



## inuyasha320

Before:

















After:


















made a few minor fixes in photoshop

went a little quickly over the image so I may fine tune the image a bit currently 2:14 AM
haven't been on this site in a while just popped back in a few minutes ago


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Bob, 

So pleased to hear it worked for you & you are very happy with it,
she may like both versions as a memory of her old backyard also, ....

Here's another cleanup,


----------



## inuyasha320

bored:

decided to try something weird with a restored image


----------



## telecom69

Hi *inuyasha320*, not seen you in here before,  you do a great job :up:really appreciate your work on the submitted photos,especially the coloured one,colour makes such a difference I think ...well done


----------



## telecom69

ymfoster said:


> Hi Bob,
> 
> So pleased to hear it worked for you & you are very happy with it,
> she may like both versions as a memory of her old backyard also, ....
> 
> Here's another cleanup,


Hi Yvonne,I did think about adding both versions,great minds think alike ? and thanks also for the clean ups ...wonder if you would try an experiment for me ? they arrive as 1 inch square photos for some reason probably something to do with bitmap I dont know,so could you possibly send one of the clean ups to Paint then when you click save as it gives a drop down menu and you can save whatever you like such as gif or jpeg just want to see if they come bigger when they arrive ...if you think Im imposing,I will understand,it would just answer a mystery for me


----------



## telecom69

Final two pics in this marathon, and they are very poor indeed,so much so I wasnt going to get them added to the birthday book unless anything at all could be done to improve them...the one with 3 people,the concrete wall behind them is such a distraction,can anything be done with it ? would greatly appreciate any improvements at all with these but fully understand if its not worth bothering ......


----------



## ymfoster

telecom69 said:


> Hi Yvonne,I did think about adding both versions,great minds think alike ? and thanks also for the clean ups ...wonder if you would try an experiment for me ? they arrive as 1 inch square photos for some reason probably something to do with bitmap I dont know,so could you possibly send one of the clean ups to Paint then when you click save as it gives a drop down menu and you can save whatever you like such as gif or jpeg just want to see if they come bigger when they arrive ...if you think Im imposing,I will understand,it would just answer a mystery for me


Hi Bob, 

You're not imposing at all, but I did save them as jpeg, so I'll post them via Imageshack & see if that works better, ........


----------



## hannab

telecom69 said:


> I understand what you mean about the background,but I thought it was a little too distracting somehow  anyway I now have 3 alternatives to choose from and as they will be going in a book maybe they will all get used ? thanks for the comment :up:


I just really enjoyed all the details, but I do like the alternative background that Yvonne came up with, it's magical 

I love doing memory books - I've done ones for all my siblings when then hit the Big 5-0, I think it's so important to record family history :up:


----------



## telecom69

That sorted it Yvonne :up: they came great doing it that way,the one with the little girl/alternative background was somewhat pixilated but you already said that might happen ...no problem though I will use the one you sent in post 2184,that one printed out great at 6x4 ...once again thanks for your perseverance :up:forever in your debt ....


----------



## ymfoster

You're very welcome Bob, 

the backgrounds were very small in size when downloaded, so do become pixelated when enlarged unfortunately.

I'll attach my latest efforts also,


----------



## sy2

telecom69 said:


> Final two pics in this marathon, and they are very poor indeed,so much so I wasnt going to get them added to the birthday book unless anything at all could be done to improve them...the one with 3 people,the concrete wall behind them is such a distraction,can anything be done with it ? would greatly appreciate any improvements at all with these but fully understand if its not worth bothering ......


For some reason the second pic isn't coming up anymore. Can you re-upload it? The original imageshack URL (http://img411.imageshack.us/my.php?image=rhyljr5.jpg) doesn't seem to be working.


----------



## ymfoster

sy2 said:


> For some reason the second pic isn't coming up anymore. Can you re-upload it? The original imageshack URL (http://img411.imageshack.us/my.php?image=rhyljr5.jpg) doesn't seem to be working.


Here's my copy,


----------



## sy2

Here's the little boy or girl on the beach.

I didn't want to mess with the sky too much and whitewash it. It's also a relatively small image so not too much to work with, but either way here it is.


----------



## sy2

ymfoster said:


> Here's my copy,


Thanks ym


----------



## sy2

And here's a quick one on the wall, before I have to get back to real work 

The image is already a bit blurry, unfortunately


----------



## telecom69

ymfoster said:


> You're very welcome Bob,
> 
> the backgrounds were very small in size when downloaded, so do become pixelated when enlarged unfortunately.
> 
> I'll attach my latest efforts also,


Hi Yvonne, For some reason I cannot see your latest efforts,All I have are two tiny boxes with a red cross in each one,I think maybe Image Shack was having problems yesterday,because Sy2 says he couldnt see one of mine I posted ...any chance you could try again ? .....


----------



## ymfoster

You're welcome sy2, 


Bob I think the images are back now, the red x on yours has disappeared & I can see mine in your reply also, hope you can too,


----------



## telecom69

ymfoster said:


> You're welcome sy2,
> 
> Bob I think the images are back now, the red x on yours has disappeared & I can see mine in your reply also, hope you can too,


No no luck  I still cant see them anyway I think I know what might have happened,I checked Image Shack and found for some reason I was not logged in which was strange because Im always logged in to the site,so I logged in again and was hoping the pics were now showing,but unfortunately not ....I know it shouldnt stop photos you post from appearing but its a strange site in some ways Ive had it happen before ....


----------



## sy2

telecom69 said:


> No no luck  I still cant see them anyway I think I know what might have happened,I checked Image Shack and found for some reason I was not logged in which was strange because Im always logged in to the site,so I logged in again and was hoping the pics were now showing,but unfortunately not ....I know it shouldnt stop photos you post from appearing but its a strange site in some ways Ive had it happen before ....


You can still see the versions I posted, right?


----------



## telecom69

Yes I can sy2 :up: its just those two that Yvonne posted that are not appearing ...I would like to thank you now for all the help you have given me with these pics ...I really do appreciate it,thank you so much


----------



## ymfoster

telecom69 said:


> No no luck  I still cant see them anyway I think I know what might have happened,I checked Image Shack and found for some reason I was not logged in which was strange because Im always logged in to the site,so I logged in again and was hoping the pics were now showing,but unfortunately not ....I know it shouldnt stop photos you post from appearing but its a strange site in some ways Ive had it happen before ....


That's strange Bob,

Maybe it depends on peak usage times that Imageshack isn't coping with, 
I'll try posting them using the second thumbnail listing & see if it's any different, I can still see all images at the moment myself.

Well that didn't work so I'l post full size.


----------



## sy2

Telecom69 said:


> Yes I can sy2 its just those two that Yvonne posted that are not appearing ...I would like to thank you now for all the help you have given me with these pics ...I really do appreciate it,thank you so much


My pleasure telecom 

I think its fun fixing these old photos up.... and it gives me more to do when it's slow at work! :up:

Feel free to post any more that need work :up:


----------



## telecom69

Hi Yvonne  got them this time :up: perseverance pays and Im glad you were willing to keep at this,its very kind of you and Im very grateful once again for all the work you have put in on this session ...much appreciated ...take care 

All the originals of the photos posted in this session are mostly up to 50 years old and the originals were in dire condition the cameras available to the public in those days were nowhere near what we have now,but thanks to your skill and that of sy2 they have been revived ...its great to see them now as brand new photos so to speak ......


----------



## ymfoster

telecom69 said:


> Hi Yvonne  got them this time :up: perseverance pays and Im glad you were willing to keep at this,its very kind of you and Im very grateful once again for all the work you have put in on this session ...much appreciated ...take care  ......


You're very welcome Bob, 

I enjoy restoring the old photos & glad I could help with some of your old treasures,


----------



## telecom69

Hi folks another photo just turned up but you will see thats it appears to be covered in speckles for some reason,have no idea what they are can they be removed or not ?



[*B]Im not happy about the way this photo is appearing,I think there may be problems with Image Shack,if you cant see it let me know I will try it again later *


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Bob, 

It could be that it's scanned at a low resolution or been reduced too much,
you should scan at between 300 & 600 dpi & just reduce to 500kb at least & post as a thumbnail as you do, so it's not too big for the thread, then the picture is much better to restore & for printing. 

I can only see the mottled look when I enlarge the image


----------



## telecom69

Ok Yvonne thanks for the reply, :up: I just dont understand it ...it was done just the same way I do all the photos I post in here and it was scanned at 300 dpi, but Image Shack is presenting it in the thread differently to what it usually does,thats why I think there is a problem  I have now posted it as my 4th attempt but it still looks the same, never mind Image Shack does have probs from time to time  again thanks for your help


----------



## telecom69

Posting again from another hoster,photobucket, never used this one before can you see the speckling now ?










Can the spots be removed from this one below, and also the person peeking in the background ?

http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g195/telecom69/look.jpg


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Bob, 

That's much better now,

I only clicked on the first thumbnail before, maybe I should have looked at both, but I can work on this one & can see the flecks on it now, here's a quick fix with the noise filter, I can do a manual fix tomorrow.


----------



## donhammond




----------



## sy2

Here's one:


----------



## sy2

And two:


EDIT: Forgot the peeking woman


----------



## sy2

For real this time:


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Bob, 

Here's another clean-up,

you'll have a few to choose from now,


----------



## telecom69

Hi Folks, thanks to one and all for your latest efforts :up:Im so very grateful for your help with all the photos Ive submitted ...


----------



## bygum

Given a soft touch framed


----------



## telecom69

This is definitely the last one for this project I promise  a few folds and minor blemishes to remove if someone would oblige I would be very grateful ...


----------



## bygum

can you load it through photobucket and make it bigger .


----------



## ymfoster

Here's my effort,


----------



## sy2

It is pretty small. I think ymfoster nailed it though, so unless a bigger one is posted I'll defer to his repair job


----------



## hewee

sy2 said:


> It is pretty small. I think ymfoster nailed it though, so unless a bigger one is posted I'll defer to his repair job


ymfoster is a her.


----------



## sy2

hewee said:


> ymfoster is a her.


Sue me 



...I'll defer to *her* repair job


----------



## Cheeseball81

Nice job Yvonne


----------



## telecom69

bygum said:


> can you load it through photobucket and make it bigger .


I cant understand why it posted so small really as I did it how I always do its something Ive never understood really this posting size  anyway this is via photobucket as requested hope its better and thanks also for the photo framing picture you did a day or two ago,liked that one very much :up:


----------



## hewee

sy2 said:


> Sue me
> 
> 
> 
> ...I'll defer to *her* repair job


Ok but do you have any money? 

Yes she does great work. Spends a lot of time on the images and the speeds are slow on her dial up getting the images and uploading them so you got to she cares. Right YM


----------



## ymfoster

Thanks sy2,  


Thanks for the compliments Harry,  
& for looking out for my womanhood,  


Thanks Nicooooooolllleeeee,


----------



## hewee

Your welcome YM.

Hey you should get a tablet.
They have them now at Costco.
http://www.costco.com/Common/Catego...nav=&cat=1375&eCat=BC|84|1333|1375&lang=en-US
But don't know what they cost so don't know how much you save buying one from them.

I have been wanting one for years. My sister got one and it sure helps out on details when you out things out by zooming into an image and cutting away parts of the image. Still takes lots of time but you can cut out a person and add them to another background where you can not tell you cut the picture out.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Harry, 

Yes I've heard they are great to use, but I think I'd find holding the pencil for so long very tiring, ...... I'm used to my mouse & can do cut-outs reasonably well by opening the original & cloning any bits that the lassoo smart edge misses.

I really need to update this computer's memory, it is rebooting & not coping when running two programmes at once  ...... takes ages just to load a page on the net 

Need to twist Tony's arm


----------



## sy2

I bought a Wacom Intuos a few months back. Don't know how I got anything done without it


----------



## sy2

Not all that much to do on this one:


----------



## hewee

ymfoster said:


> Hi Harry,
> 
> Yes I've heard they are great to use, but I think I'd find holding the pencil for so long very tiring, ...... I'm used to my mouse & can do cut-outs reasonably well by opening the original & cloning any bits that the lassoo smart edge misses.
> 
> I really need to update this computer's memory, it is rebooting & not coping when running two programmes at once  ...... takes ages just to load a page on the net
> 
> Need to twist Tony's arm


You can take a break from holding the pen. Plus your get more done faster so it will not be that bad holding it.

How much memory do you have? I would back everything up in case something else is going on.
Plus now is the time to talk to Tony about getting a new computer because of the reboot troubles. 

I have not done things like I did on my old PC yet with 98 and 512MB of memory. But I got on my new PC 3 GB of ram and doing some things and looking most of the time I got about 2 GB of free ram. But I am sure doing some things I did before would use up more of the memory and a faster CPU sure helps too.



sy2 said:


> I bought a Wacom Intuos a few months back. Don't know how I got anything done without it


They are nice to have and watching my sister use it you can tell how much it helps.
She also took PhotoShop classes and they were given books but her teacher even had his own binder books he made up for them and right from the start it was showing how to do things using a tablet so you learn PhotoShop using a table also.


----------



## ymfoster

They sound great sy2, 

Maybe one day Harry, but I want to get Broadband if I can before I put the hard word on him for an update  ........ I have backed up most things onto the external drive which is a great comfort,  I have 480 mb of ram & running XP 

Here's my effort Bob,


----------



## telecom69

Many thanks Yvonne and sy2 for your work on the last photo :up:I know there wasnt much to do but it looks a lot better now with the creases etc removed, appreciate you taking the time to help 

As an aside Yvonne,if you get a minute pop into the Potting shed,Penny has been on a visit and posted a link to a botanical gardens,I think you might be interested


----------



## hewee

YM, Yea you need more ram for XP. Plus I would say you need 512 MB just for the XP OS and then all the other programs you got running. You said you got trouble with just two programs open. But do you really have more programs running then that? I mean if you got a firewall, AV, etc that are all setting there the clock then they are running and taking up ram also. 
Then how much free space do you have? When you don't have any ram then it will use the hard drive as a swap file or page file file. Even still it uses the page file a lot because I have lots of ram at 3 GB and with XP you can click on the task manager and the performance tab to see the physical memory and the kernel memory that shoes what is paged and nonpaged. 
On my other computer I made it so drive D: was my swap file so I had lots of free space all in one place and not all over the C: drive filling in where the free space was at. 

OK go for it and get the Broadband first and then a new computer with 3 GB of ram and lots of drive space.


----------



## telecom69

Would someone please remove the guy on the left completely including his intruding arm  and anything else you think would brighten up the pic a bit ....need it to print at 6x4 please .....


----------



## Noyb

How's this ??


----------



## buck52

Howdy 

I took a quick wack at it also...


----------



## Noyb

Smoking Cessation class and Dental Repairs .. No extra charge.
Tattoo removal will cost you


----------



## hewee

Good one Noyb.


----------



## ymfoster

Nice jobs Buck & Noyb, 

Here's my effort,


----------



## telecom69

Many thanks to you all for your contributions :up:noyb,buck and Yvonne ...super jobs, always amazed by your talents in making photos more presentable ...had to laugh at your comments noyb about the dental work and smoking cessation  ...I never noticed that tatoo till you pointed it out ...


----------



## bygum




----------



## Noyb

telecom69 said:


> ...had to laugh at your comments noyb about the dental work and smoking cessation  ...I never noticed that tatoo till you pointed it out ...


You went away for awhile and had me worried.
Thought maybe my feeble attempt at humor made you mad.
Tattoo removals are also free .. for you !
Do I see two of them ??


----------



## telecom69

It takes a lot to make me mad  how can I be mad when Im always begging for help from you experts  its just that Ive been a bit busy trying to get this photo album ready for my Daughters birthday at the end of the month,sorting through hundreds and hundreds of photos for anything that relates to her over the years, am so grateful to you all for helping me in this :up:biggest headache at the moment is trying to find a freeware program for a dvd/slideshow that it is hoped will go with the album,I dont want to buy one because I will only be doing this as a one off at the moment ....

Grateful thanks also to Pat for doing the framed versions of the pics,they are a great alternative to have,your efforts are much appreciated :up:


----------



## donhammond

I believe this is a free program. I have seen a few projects from it and they were very impressive.

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/updates/moviemaker2.mspx


----------



## Noyb

I use Windows Movie Maker .. you probably have it already


----------



## sy2

Looks like I'm late to the game on this one, but here's a version cutting the guy out without cropping the image, so you can still print it at 6x4.


----------



## buck52

sy2 said:


> Looks like I'm late to the game on this one, but here's a version cutting the guy out without cropping the image, *so you can still print it at 6x4.*


they all will print at 6x4... really all that has been cropped is the half picture at the very top... and a chunk of the couch...


----------



## sy2

buck52 said:


> they all will print at 6x4... really all that has been cropped is the half picture at the very top... and a chunk of the couch...


Ah.. didn't notice the top crop. 

Then I guess there's a version without _any_ cropping now, also 

What can I say, I got bored at lunch


----------



## hewee

telecom69 said:


> It takes a lot to make me mad  how can I be mad when Im always begging for help from you experts  its just that Ive been a bit busy trying to get this photo album ready for my Daughters birthday at the end of the month,sorting through hundreds and hundreds of photos for anything that relates to her over the years, am so grateful to you all for helping me in this :up:biggest headache at the moment is trying to find a freeware program for a dvd/slideshow that it is hoped will go with the album,I dont want to buy one because I will only be doing this as a one off at the moment ....
> 
> Grateful thanks also to Pat for doing the framed versions of the pics,they are a great alternative to have,your efforts are much appreciated :up:


There is the free Jalbum web album software
http://jalbum.net/
I think you can also copy what you do to a CD.
There are so many ways to make a album too.
There are Skins, effects, layouts, etc.


----------



## telecom69

Thanks sy2 for your entry,always appreciate your "efforts" late or not :up:

Thanks also to Harry for the link to the software I will have look at it later but first glance doesnt mention anything about being able to burn to cd/dvd :up:

I do have Windows Movie Maker on the computer and have been playing around with it for a couple of days now and burning to dvd so as to play back via tv through a dvd recorder/player ...its a good program,decent transitions etc and the ability to add background music,and this at the moment is where my problem lies,I have made 3 different dvd.s and not one of them plays back with the chosen music added,everything else works fine but it just silent  its probably something Im doing the wrong way,will continue with it as I have till the end of the month to get it all finished,and the weather here is terrible,heavy rain showers for over a week now ....


----------



## Noyb

?????????
I've never had a problem with the audio in WMM ... so I'm guessing here ..
(1) Have you set the Audio level ??
(2) Do you see the Audio Here ??

What audio format are you inserting ?? My mp3's work fine
If you save the video to your computer as a wmv file .. does it play w sound OK


----------



## hewee

telecom69 said:


> Thanks sy2 for your entry,always appreciate your "efforts" late or not :up:
> 
> Thanks also to Harry for the link to the software I will have look at it later but first glance doesnt mention anything about being able to burn to cd/dvd :up:
> 
> I do have Windows Movie Maker on the computer and have been playing around with it for a couple of days now and burning to dvd so as to play back via tv through a dvd recorder/player ...its a good program,decent transitions etc and the ability to add background music,and this at the moment is where my problem lies,I have made 3 different dvd.s and not one of them plays back with the chosen music added,everything else works fine but it just silent  its probably something Im doing the wrong way,will continue with it as I have till the end of the month to get it all finished,and the weather here is terrible,heavy rain showers for over a week now ....


Yea I can not find anything about burning to CD either but was thinking I read about it long ago. Did find this. http://jalbum.net/web/sharing.jsp
So if you don't have to upload it to share.
"With JAlbum you don't have to publish an album to share it with friends. JAlbum is equipped with a web server that lets you share albums straight from your local hard disk. Your visitors still only need a plain web browser to view your albums."
So you could show it off from the computer but be nice to make a stand alone where it can be put on a CD so anyone can view it or even if it needs to open in a "plain web browser to view" you could run it from a CD that you could give anyone.

Just found this shareware.
http://lists.thedatalist.com/pages/Graphics-Other_Tools.php#PicturesToExe

PicturesToExe Deluxe 5.5



> "PicturesToExe allows you to select images and compile them into a standalone EXE slideshow with transition effects, background music, personal comments and more. You can select images (JPG, BMP and GIF) from any combination of folders on your system and simply drag them into the slideshow. Options let you specify automatic or manual sequencing, timer interval, font and background properties, soundtrack (.mid, .wav, and .mp3 formats are supported) and more."


Darn read here http://www.wnsoft.com/order.htm and your limited.
Plus can not find anything about the standalone EXE slideshow at there site but this...
Standard edition  $49
Basic edition of *PicturesToExe.*
And your still limited


----------



## telecom69

Noyb said:


> ?????????
> I've never had a problem with the audio in WMM ... so I'm guessing here ..
> (1) Have you set the Audio level ??
> (2) Do you see the Audio Here ??
> 
> What audio format are you inserting ?? My mp3's work fine
> If you save the video to your computer as a wmv file .. does it play w sound OK


Ive got it working ok now noyb :up:your attachment helped,yes they were mp3's I was using,havent a clue why it went wrong before ...user error I suppose 

Incidentally I found another program on my computer called Photo Story 3,tried that also it was so simple to use,even I produced a trial slideshow in 15 mintes ...pretty pleased with it and am playing around with it to see just what its capable off ...thanks again for your invaluable help 

Thanks also to Harry for your continued help,:up: see above post, I will settle with Movie Maker or Photo Story 3 .....


----------



## hewee

Glad you got things working now telecom69.


----------



## telecom69

Hi people is anyone interested in trying to remove the dog from the photo and place her on a different background ? any background will do, I suppose grass is as good as any,but dont mind....


----------



## Noyb

I just used a photoshop layer grass pattern

Anybody got a better idea for a background, here's my working psd file with the cutout done ..
http://2noyb.home.comcast.net/img001.psd


----------



## Noyb

Been playing around some more .. He looked lonely 
Updated my working psd .... http://2noyb.home.comcast.net/img001.psd
Added a higher res printable ... http://2noyb.home.comcast.net/img001.jpg

Let me know if you see any changes you want.


----------



## telecom69

Hi Noyb,Super effort as per usual, :up: dont see how that could be bettered at all,I will be printing that at 10x8 , take it that OK ?


----------



## Noyb

8x10 might be a little too big ... or good for viewing at a distance ..
but here's one cropped to 8x10
http://2noyb.home.comcast.net/img10x8.jpg


----------



## donhammond




----------



## telecom69

Many thanks donhammond,appreciate your input, :up: was a nice touch adding the rabbit


----------



## elsjaakie

haha nice retouch donhammond


----------



## sy2

That rabbit must be freakin' huge!


----------



## Blackmirror

Now i have not got the original

What does it say on the card i am holding ?? Please

I am 11 there


----------



## xgerryx

Blackmirror said:


> What does it say on the card i am holding ?? Please


Theres not enough resolution there to work with BM.


----------



## Blackmirror

It was worth a try

Thanks anyway


----------



## hewee

What was you doing locked up there for? 

Bet it says I was a bad girl and do not reless but no one listen.


----------



## Blackmirror

I was 11

It was charity day at school and i was put in the stocks and had wet sponges thrown at me lol


----------



## hewee

Blackmirror said:


> I was 11
> 
> It was charity day at school and i was put in the stocks and had wet sponges thrown at me lol


So you was all washed up that day after everyone got to throw the wet sponges at you. 
Well it could of been you was put there for many reason back then.

My cousin was at Colonial Williamsburg once and they do lots of things there. Well they had a trail at the court house that was like they would of had back in the colonial times. Well they ask her is she want to be part of it. She was on trail for saying something about the Queen. I forget the whole story but she lost and was to be locked up in the stocks that are out front. But you could pay to not be locked up (the trail part and not for real) and some other really odd things. Like if you had money back then you could alway buy your way out.


----------



## Fotosnap

Hi All

Any Chance this old photo could be enhanced (made clearer ) ?


----------



## Noyb

Not enough pixels to work with.
Can you scan it at a higher resolution ??


----------



## sy2

Here's my go, but I agree with Noyb. You can't create detail from nothing and this photo looks pretty damaged.

A higher resolution scan would help, though.


----------



## telecom69

Hi Folks, odd request I know but would anyone please have a go at putting a Santa hat on Buster please just for the season ...he looks a bit mean 



Jaunty angle or however you think best .....


----------



## xgerryx

Here's a quick "ruff" one for you telecom


----------



## telecom69

Many thanks for that Gerry,just what I wanted








However when I came to print it,it came out all pixilated even at half A4 size,how can I get it to print at half A4,or full A 4 would be even better ...really appreciate you doing the photo for me


----------



## xgerryx

telecom69 said:


> However when I came to print it,it came out all pixilated even at half A4 size,how can I get it to print at half A4,or full A 4 would be even better ...really appreciate you doing the photo for me


Thats because the santa hat image is just one grabbed of the net.
To make a better job you would need an image of the santa hat at higher res.
Just a quick "ruff" one Telecom


----------



## telecom69

OK Gerry thanks for that, thankful for what you did anyway ...

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to you and your family


----------



## telecom69

Can anyone else help ?


----------



## Noyb

Don't know if this'll help ... but I increased the pixels and did some filtering


----------



## telecom69

Hi Noyb, unfortunately it didnt help,that too came out heavily pixilated,but I really do appreciate that you tried,why is this happening ? is it because the posted photo was heavily cropped I wonder ? Im really not into this sort of thing so thats just a guess...could the hat be put on this new pic and the background removed if anyone has the time or patience to try at this busy time .....


----------



## Noyb

But that's the same picture .. It'll look the same.
Are you sure you got the 640x1268 pixel picture I uploaded ??
This is a rather small resolution for a large print.
The pixels can be increased to reduce the pixelation .. but this will not increase the resolution.

Go Fetch ... 2400x3237 ... http://2noyb.home.comcast.net/bussun2.jpg


----------



## telecom69

Thanks for staying with me :up: I have it sorted now and printed out at half A4 size,well pleased about it thanks to you...


----------



## donhammond

*Happy New Year Guys & Gals*


----------



## ymfoster

*Happy New Year Don,*


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Hey everyone, Im joining to do Photo Repair Workshop because im doing a begineer course for Paint Shop Pro 9 in different forums and learned lots of things, Thought i should share some work with you there.


----------



## xgerryx

Thats pretty cool work CrazyCM, keep us posted. :up: :up: :up:


----------



## telecom69

Hre you go then Robert,lets see if you can do a repair on this 55 year old photo of me just going to work .....


----------



## ymfoster

Great effects Robbie, :up:

you're off to a great start & will have lots of fun, 



Bob that photo is too low in resolution to do anything with, it needs to be scanned at 360 dpi or more, also using the colour mode & resized to the most you can post here, up to 500kb I think,


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Urrm Can you teach me that? On Paint Shop Pro, Also i would love to learn how to recover the colour.


----------



## telecom69

ymfoster said:


> Bob that photo is too low in resolution to do anything with, it needs to be scanned at 360 dpi or more, also using the colour mode & resized to the most you can post here, up to 500kb I think,


Thanks Yvonne,it was just posted quickly as a test  for Robbie,its a very old photo of course but now Im interested so will try a better scan later and repost ...Is this any better ?its now scanned at 400dpi









Shot at 2009-01-12

If its better crop or do anything you want to it that you think is necessary,would just be grateful for any input,if not good enough please let me know what I can do to improve it ....


----------



## ymfoster

telecom69 said:


> Thanks Yvonne,it was just posted quickly as a test  for Robbie,its a very old photo of course but now Im interested so will try a better scan later and repost ...Is this any better ?its now scanned at 400dpi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shot at 2009-01-12
> 
> If its better crop or do anything you want to it that you think is necessary,would just be grateful for any input,if not good enough please let me know what I can do to improve it ....


Hi Bob, 
That's better thanks, but has been reduced quite a bit & still low kbs & won't print so well, but I'll have a go at cleaning it a little,


----------



## xgerryx

CrazyComputerMan said:


> Urrm Can you teach me that? On Paint Shop Pro, Also i would love to learn how to recover the colour.


Hi ya Crazy CM

Best way to learn is treat Paint Shop Pro like a toy.
Have a look at the "clone brush" and play with fixing the damaged areas by cloning good areas on to damaged areas. Zooming in on your work area really helps.

Its a lot of fun learning.
Have fun.

Gerry
PS: Looking forward to seeing your work, you will pick it up in no time.


----------



## ymfoster

CrazyComputerMan said:


> Urrm Can you teach me that? On Paint Shop Pro, Also i would love to learn how to recover the colour.


You can't recover colour from a black & white photo Robbie, you have to add the colour yourself, but scanning in 'colour' mode brings out more detail for restorations.


----------



## xgerryx

telecom69 said:


> Is this any better ?its now scanned at 400dpi


Hi ya Telecom,
Its still not enough resolution to really work with.
Try a 600 or maybe 800 dpi

Looks like with a decent scan it would be quite a good image to work with.


----------



## telecom69

Here you go then 800 dpi









Shot at 2009-01-13


----------



## ymfoster

Here's my second go,


----------



## telecom69

Thanks for that Yvonne,a massive improvement on the original pic,will try printing it a bit later,to see how it comes out ... nice to remember what I looked like with hair all those years ago  still trying to figure out what is wrong with it on the right hand side ? funny looking shape,know what the comments will be when the family see it "Thats not you is it ?) they think Ive always looked like I do now,a bit wrinkly ...your effort much appreciated Yvonne, thanks so much :up:


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

I wonder if anyone of you want to learn Paint Shop Pro, you can have a look.


----------



## ymfoster

You're very welcome Bob, 

Maybe the hair has a leaf behind it & it seemed to blend with your hair,
at least it makes it look more,


----------



## ymfoster

CrazyComputerMan said:


> I wonder if anyone of you want to learn Paint Shop Pro, you can have a look.


Robbie I did a 'Google' search for PSP tutorials & this is the result, 

http://www.google.com.au/search?hl=en&q=paint+shop+pro+tutorials&btnG=Google+Search&meta=


----------



## telecom69

I tried to save the photo Yvonne and it opened about 1 inch square  I thought at first it was because t was a bmp file but even after changing it to jpg its still the same,so no way of printing it at the moment have you any idea why it is like this ? you made such a good job of it I would like to be able to print it out


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Bob, 

I think that the BMP causes that,

I will pm you with my email address & send it that way


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Hi ya, I just go through the Scratch and remove wrinkles lesson and i have done it.. Telecom i will have a go at your photo of removing scratches.

I think i've done it!










Is that allright?


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

I recommend if you want to learn a bit more about PSP there is list of levels for PSP lessons in WIGH www.wighexpressions.org

Begineer
Inderimate
Advanced
Expert (All of those is around 30 classes in there)
Final Journey 
Vector 
Pixels (around 60 classes)


----------



## telecom69

Hey Robbie more than pleased with that :up:,thats a pretty good effort considering the state of the original photo,thanks for taking the time to have a go


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

One happy customer! Thanks Telecom!


----------



## telecom69

I will see if I can find more for you to practice on,later today ...


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

telecom69 said:


> I will see if I can find more for you to practice on,later today ...


Looking forward to it!


----------



## Telboy24

Hi

I wanted to get this photo reproduced of my dad. Could someone kindly help me and clean up the creases. I would really appreciate anyone who could help.

Lots of thanks, Terry


----------



## Noyb

Welcome to the TSG forum.
See any changes you'd like ??


----------



## Telboy24

That's amazing, thanks ever so much. I can't believe how quickly you cleaned in up. Thanks for the welcome too.

Best Regards, Terry


----------



## Noyb

Come back anytime.


----------



## ymfoster

Nice job Noyb, 

Here's my effort in jpg (& bmp as it downloaded in case better size).

PS The jpg attached but is not showing up, maybe the two of them together are over the size limit


----------



## rtrunner

ymfoster said:


> Nice job Noyb,
> 
> Here's my effort in jpg (& bmp as it downloaded in case better size).
> 
> PS The jpg attached but is not showing up, maybe the two of them together are over the size limit


Nice!


----------



## ymfoster

Thanks rtrunner, 

& welcome to TSG, hope you have fun here,

Yvonne


----------



## Sandycane

Noyb just alerted me to this forum 
Photoshop is brand new to me, been playing with it two whole days...and it is fantastic - can't wait to figure out how all the features and tools work. :up:

Here is my first project, simply using the liquify tools. The before picture is in my Profile page.


----------



## telecom69

Hi there and welcome to the thread,our noyb is a very helpful guy and an ace at photo repair work.look forward to seeing some more of your work as you progress.and yes you look a whole lot better in your profile photo


----------



## KMW

Hi peoples, 
I've been wondering if anyone would have a go at putting a skin color on this lady from my church. I've been trying but not coming up with any good tones, apparantly she was of an olive complexion when she was younger. frail little thing these days though she's still a cute lady, a real darling she is. I want to bless her and her husband with it if possible.










as you can see I've done the hair, eyes and her lippy. Not totally happy with the hair as it's a lot darker than what I have it as also. Here she is black and white for a fresh start if you prefer









and one of her grand daughter for those elusive skin tones









Thanks guys, kev


----------



## Noyb

I'm not too good at colorizing .. and I think others here are better.
So, while waiting ... I did some Dust/Blemish removal on the Gkid


----------



## ghosthacker

Noyb said:


> I'm not too good at colorizing


neither am I but here's a quick wack at it.


----------



## ghosthacker

slight skintone change


----------



## ghosthacker

last one. someone elses turn


----------



## Noyb

It's a little difficult to improve perfection .. But I saw a couple of things I wanted to change.


----------



## ghosthacker

Noyb said:


> It's a little difficult to improve perfection .. But I saw a couple of things I wanted to change.


Not sure about the perfection. It would take lots more patience than I have to achive that. It's alittle rough in a few spots due to lack of the patience thing when masking.

Those couple of spots did need fixin' though.


----------



## telecom69

Well done you two :up: I would be extremly happy with those results


----------



## Noyb

I cheated and let someone else do the hard part.


----------



## help4me

This is my attempt...


----------



## xgerryx

Awesome work help4me.

:up: :up: :up:

What software are you using ?
TY


----------



## ghosthacker

help4me said:


> This is my attempt...


now that's what patience and attention to detail will result in.

nicely done help4me


----------



## help4me

xgerryx said:


> Awesome work help4me.
> 
> :up: :up: :up:
> 
> What software are you using ?
> TY


Thnak you.  I use photoshop CS4 now.



ghosthacker said:


> now that's what patience and attention to detail will result in.
> 
> nicely done help4me


Thank you.  NOYB is a good teacher. So most of the credit goes to him.


----------



## Noyb

Darn Kids .. Teach them everything you know .. Then they run off and learn more.
Besides .. Help4me is a Real artist .. I've seen some of her original work.


----------



## help4me

Noyb said:


> Darn Kids .. Teach them everything you know .. Then they run off and learn more.
> Besides .. Help4me is a Real artist .. I've seen some of her original work.


LOL... thank you. I couldn't do what I can do with photoshop had you not taken the time and alllllll those emails to to teach me  (which I still have them for reference  )


----------



## xgerryx

help4me said:


> NOYB is a good teacher. So most of the credit goes to him.


Thats pretty cool as well :up: :up: :up:


----------



## hewee

Super great job there help4me.


----------



## ymfoster

Nice work everyone, 

Hi Bonnie, 
Noyb did a great job as tutor, :up:


----------



## KMW

Helpforme it's your version I've taken and advanced on, Thank you for your work :up: I like the way you darkened her hair, and the skin tone's good, as is the background. The lips are to die for I reckon, nice! 

I've light creamed Ellens skivy, filled in the small knit holes with her skin color and reworked the left neck area, softening the shadows etc and then decided to make the background as close to the granddaughters background as I could, it's close enough now as it's a different textured background 

Thanks again everyone for working with me in this one, she's done  
Graham was a lucky fella marrying her . I think when they finally see this picture this week both Ellen and Graham will be over the moon about it as they are both getting on and feeling their ages, this will be a treat for them 

Oh NYOB I took the grandaughter as well, wasn't aware of the blemishes in her photo, Will be having Ellen's professionally printed sometime this week so they might as well have another copy of the granddaughter also, Thanks

Kevin


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

I am usually bored and i done to design a pink bus










Look real?


----------



## Noyb

*KMW* ... Take your Camera ... I (We) would like to see the look on their faces.
What size do you want to have it printed ???
It might be a little Pixelated if you're planning a big print ... Maybe we should upsize it a bit ???
Whatcha Think ??


----------



## Noyb

For Example .. Assuming an 8x10 print .. 
Then you might want to make some room at the top for a frame inset and upsize the pixels a bit.
This will not increase the resolution, but will keep the larger print from being pixelated.

I don't like taking a jpeg .. editing it and save it as a jpeg again .. too many times for fear of it becoming rumor .... 
But here's a sample ... http://2noyb.home.comcast.net/Ellen8x10.jpg

Been watching some CS4 training videos today .. And I think I know how Help4me (maybe others) did such a great job.
All I've got to say is .......... That's cheating


----------



## Noyb

And .. If you want ... Doing the same sizing to the Gkig ..
http://2noyb.home.comcast.net/Gkid8x10.jpg


----------



## KMW

Okay Nyob I've got them, saved as tiff files. 8 / 10 will be good. Thanks


----------



## Noyb

If you want .. Here's an Avatar for you with a transparent background.
You need to download this as a gif.


----------



## help4me

Noyb said:


> Been watching some CS4 training videos today .. And I think I know how Help4me (maybe others) did such a great job.
> All I've got to say is .......... That's cheating


What do you know? How do you think I did it?


----------



## KMW

No thanks to the avatar Nyob

Oh Noyb, spying on a woman putting on her make up  Trade secret stuff, she could tell ya but then she'd have to kill ya


----------



## vreyens

Hi,
This is scan of a old photo I am working on.
My question is how do I take out the white 
streaks.
Thanks,
Barry


----------



## Noyb

Any chance you can get us a higher resolution scan ??
this one is only 492 pixels wide


----------



## vreyens

Noyb said:


> Any chance you can get us a higher resolution scan ??
> this one is only 492 pixels wide


Here is a link to a higher resolution scan.
Thanks 
Barry


----------



## Noyb

BOY .. You sure got a tough one.
Photo repair is free .. not sure about the Chinese Press n Clean services yet.
I can hopefully make it look a little better .. lots more work to do yet

While I'm playing ... what print size do you want ??
4x6, 5x7 ... ????

In progress .. and ... before sample


----------



## vreyens

Noyb said:


> BOY .. You sure got a tough one.
> Photo repair is free .. not sure about the Chinese Press n Clean services yet.
> I can hopefully make it look a little better .. lots more work to do yet
> 
> While I'm playing ... what print size do you want ??
> 4x6, 5x7 ... ????
> 
> In progress .. and ... before sample


Noyb thanks for all your work. 5x7 would be great.
I just started a family tree, this photo was out of my
league to repair. The people in the photo are my Grandfather (in the center) and his brothers.
Thanks again,
Barry


----------



## Noyb

I like to stop a little short on the repairs .. before it starts looking fake...
And just make it look better.
Trying to enhance the family a little bit now .. This is a judgment call.
You got Photoshop ????
I could send my PS working file .. Then you could change the family opacity.

Here's where I'm at right now ... any suggestions ??


----------



## vreyens

Noyb said:


> I like to stop a little short on the repairs .. before it starts looking fake...
> And just make it look better.
> Trying to enhance the family a little bit now .. This is a judgment call.
> You got Photoshop ????
> I could send my PS working file .. Then you could change the family opacity.
> 
> Here's where I'm at right now ... any suggestions ??


Noyb I don't have Photoshop I am using PSPX2
The photo looks so much better, did you clone out the
white streaks??
Thanks for all you work.
BArry


----------



## Noyb

Cloning .. Healing Brush ... And some Burn-Dodge tool work.
The family is now on a separate Layer so I can adjust the opacity .. or Multiply effects ... and enhance them a little.

Still working ... But time out soon for dinner.
Be back Later


----------



## ghosthacker

Hi there

just playing

I really lack the patience for this stuff.


----------



## Noyb

For one who doesn't have any patience for this sorta stuff....
That looks great to me.

I don't see much difference as compared to my attempt ...
http://2noyb.home.comcast.net/Vreyens.jpg

Vreyens ... Any suggestions ??? ... Got anymore ???


----------



## ghosthacker

Cheated...

All I did was do a little more dodge and burn to your's in the forehead area and on the suits


----------



## Noyb

You Lie .. I see you also messed around in the background 

Here's my PS working file if anyone sees some improvements that they'd like to try @ 20MB
http://2noyb.home.comcast.net/Vreyens2.psd


----------



## help4me

ghosthacker said:


> I really lack the patience for this stuff.


I'm with you... I don't have the patience either.


----------



## help4me

Noyb said:


> You Lie .. I see you also messed around in the background
> 
> Here's my PS working file if anyone sees some improvements that they'd like to try @ 20MB
> http://2noyb.home.comcast.net/Vreyens2.psd


Nice work :up:


----------



## telecom69

Hi people,this is a photo of my Grandaughter,she is considering dying her hair black so would someone please do it for her so she can see how it looks ? ....









Shot with JKHCE 1.0 at 2009-09-06


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Bob, 

I've darkened her hair & it's now got a reddish tinge,


----------



## xgerryx

Just tell her how beautiful it looks as it is


----------



## telecom69

ymfoster said:


> Hi Bob,
> 
> I've darkened her hair & it's now got a reddish tinge,


Thanks for taking the time Yvonne, certainly makes her look different, waiting now to see what she says when she sees it


----------



## telecom69

xgerryx said:


> Just tell her how beautiful it looks as it is


Hi gerry, I already have,but these young women have these fads from time to time,apart from that they only hear what they want to hear,waiting now to see what she says when she sees Yvonnes photo of her......


----------



## Knotbored

Hint- when you are requested to redo a picture to alter a persons looks (such as that lovely lady). If you have strong feelings about it (like an unnecessary chin or nose job) go ahead and cheat a little-shrink the photo height to make a face look fatter.
My feelings about her hair color-she is lovely as she is but hair color is harmless unless she chooses purple or orange- support her-then support her again when she changes back.


----------



## ymfoster

telecom69 said:


> Thanks for taking the time Yvonne, certainly makes her look different, waiting now to see what she says when she sees it


You're very welcome Bob, 

If she was a brunette she'd probably want to be blonde


----------



## CharJohn

Hello, everyone . . .

Have only posted a few hardware questions on this site, but decided I'd have a look around and I am so excited about the wealth of info here (whole site, not just this thread/forum)!

I do plan on reading all 159 pages of this thread, but no time right now. We've recently come across a wealth of old photos of my mother's family and ancestors that I will be scanning in the near future. What photo program would y'all recommend for repairs and editing?

Thanks!


----------



## Noyb

CharJohn said:


> What photo program would y'all recommend for repairs and editing?


Welcome to the TSG Forum
Most of us are using Photoshop ... But there's some good free programs ..
http://www.techsupportalert.com/best-free-digital-editor.htm


----------



## CharJohn

Thanks for the welcome! (I believe you resemble an old friend of ours . . . #5?) We talked to a photographer at a wedding recently and he actually liked something called Photoshop Lightroom better than Photoshop (?). I have an older version of PS Elements, but haven't used it much. The whole "layer" thing is new to me and I just haven't had enough time to play with it and figure it out. I'm a beginner with editing - just played with lighting and sharpening using Picasa 3.


----------



## Knotbored

If you have any version (even an older one) you have about 99% more then most professionals has 10 years ago. Until you find something you are unable to with elements you would waste your funds to buy the more expensive photoshop. You can do amazing things with Picasa but not the same things you do with Elements.


----------



## CharJohn

. . . but Elements just doesn't seem to be very user-friendly. That's probably my own fault b/c I haven't had time to give it a fair shot. You folks know way more than I do, so I'll take the advice and work with Elements some more.


----------



## Noyb

*Which version of Photoshop Elements ???*
Elements is about 98% as good as Photoshop .. As far as editing Pictures go.
It does take a little learning .. Then it gets about as user friendly as an Image editor can be.
It really helps to learn all the keyboard shortcuts .. Then it gets even friendlier.

Layers are a handy tool ...
Imaging a deck of cards, Face up .. Cut a hole in the top card, and what do you see ??
Layers can also be like working with several different picture "parts" in one editor.

For example .. Press CTRL+J ..
This will copy the active layer to a new layer .. And you can work on the new layer.
If you don't like what you've done .. You still have the original on a lower layer...
and you can switch viewable layers to see the progress/difference.


----------



## CharJohn

Honestly, I THINK it's Elements 3?? (Currently babysitting and using my son's computer, so can't check.)

I bought it years ago, just before I found out about and downloaded Picasa 1. Had so many pictures of the first grandchild that didn't need much in the way of editing besides cropping and lighting, I didn't spend time fiddling with PE 3.

Now that we've discovered all these old b/w photos - mainly from 1880's - 1940's, I'm sure I'll want to do more than Picasa 3 can do. Recently purchased an Epson V500 scanner to get them all on CD's I can share with all the cousins. I've only found a few that are damaged or could use lightening to get people in the background clearer - one of them is my Great-grandma (which is a pretty cool find) Also have an aunt who's 91 and will LOVE seeing these pics and hopefully identify a few folks I don't know.

So you can remove a "layer" from one photo and place it in another? I did visit a site (recommended in another forum here) that displays photos by a pro that you can roll your cursor over and the original photo comes up. Just amazing how much you can alter and enhance . . . Won't be able to trust photographic evidence or history books any more, eh? I haven't trusted video since "Forrest Gump" came out! I enjoy looking at this thread, but wish everyone explained what steps they did to improve the older photos . . . in Kindergarten terms, of course.

One last thing . . . the reason the photog we spoke with preferred Lightroom is b/c you work with a copy of the image, not the actual image, which is what Photoshop does. Reduces the artifact factor. (Hope I said all that correctly . . .)


----------



## Noyb

"So you can remove a "layer" from one photo and place it in another? " ... YES

"I wish everyone explained what steps they did to improve the older photos . . . in Kindergarten terms.."
How about getting us the oldest or worst photo you have .. and we'll work on it .. explaining the steps.
300dpi scans or better is preferred with little, or no, jpeg compression.

These will probably be too large to upload here .. I can send you my Email address ..
Then I can host them for others to work on also.

Elements 3 is a little old .. 5 or better will be nice and have all the tools you need.


----------



## marryroy

Hi...
I read your post,also have a deep look to the photos that you have given.that is an excellent idea of repairing the pictures.Please give me suggestion about the software that you have used for that.Thank you for sharing such nice information...


----------



## Noyb

Here's a recommended list of Image editor freeware ... http://www.techsupportalert.com/best-free-digital-editor.htm

Most of use are using Photoshop .. Photoshop Elements is a more affordable alternative.
http://www.adobe.com/products/photoshopelwin/ ... It can usually be found on sale for under $100.

The Problem with any good Image editor is that it might take a long time to learn how to use it.


----------



## Blackmirror

omg









Anything you can do ??


----------



## Noyb

Anyway to get a scan with more pixels to work with ???
Photo repair will be free ... But the hair cut will cost you


----------



## Blackmirror

Will try to rescan 
young love lol


----------



## Noyb

Is this You ???
While waiting on a better scan maybe ... How this ???


----------



## Noyb

I would have adjusted the levels some more ..
removed some of the old color ...
and worked on the exposure on the guy on the right.
Some of the wrinkles between #2 & #3 are still a little distracting


----------



## xgerryx

dlgimagies said:


> Ths is some of my latest work .. any chance of feed back please, all feed back is welcom and constructive critique is more than welcome


I love this sort of work.

Maybe leave the ragged edge, it tells and adds its own story as well.


----------



## Noyb

You can also work on the under exposure a little to bring out the details in the uniforms.


----------



## Noyb

xgerryx said:


> I love this sort of work.
> Maybe leave the ragged edge, it tells and adds its own story as well.


Yes .. and to go with the story .. maybe put some of the writing back in.


----------



## xgerryx

Noyb said:


> Yes .. and to go with the story .. maybe put some of the writing back in.


I thought that as well Jay, but I'm a bit technically scared to go there.

Be worth preserving though
:up:


----------



## Noyb

I'm wondering ..
A brand new member who also posted a link to his occupation ..
Who didn't respond .. and quit watching abruptly ...


----------



## xgerryx

Noyb said:


> I'm wondering ..
> A brand new member who also posted a link to his occupation ..
> Who didn't respond .. and quit watching abruptly ...


You should have been a carpenter
I think you've hit the nail on the head.

:up:


----------



## Noyb

Think we should spray him with a little perfume to get rid of the spam smell ???


----------



## xgerryx

Noyb said:


> Think we should spray him with a little perfume to get rid of the spam smell ???


Just give him a warning squirt and welcome him back when we think he's got the message


----------



## Noyb

xgerryx said:


> ...when we think he's got the message


To post an Ad where you can get photo repair work done for a price...
on a site where you can get it done for free ...

Do you really think he'll understand the message ??


----------



## Noyb

I see that LauraMJ has removed his original post.
That spray sure does work quick


----------



## xgerryx

Noyb said:


> To post an Ad where you can get photo repair work done for a price...
> on a site where you can get it done for free ...
> 
> Do you really think he'll understand the message ??


I've hit the spam report button.

Shame really 
His work is not bad, but if he has to spam to get work, he's doing something wrong


----------



## ymfoster

I also restore occasionally on a genealogy forum 'Rootschat' & they have quite a number of people doing restores free for people, so the word is spreading about their work also, .... I get suspicious when they get too many requests from the same person


----------



## Noyb

Thanks for the tip .. I took a quick look at Rootschat and saw some interesting work.
I may have to subscribe .. I have some questions that have gone unanswered for years.
Genealogy is what "forced' me to try to learn Photoshop .. I had a ton of old Photos.

His son (My Gpaw) was a photographer and calligrapher ..


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Noyb, 

They're a great group of people & will do lookups for you also, they have lots of threads for different subjects & are very helpful & all have different experience in many areas,

hope you get your queries answered,


----------



## Noyb

The guy in the photo refused to let Abe cross a bridge because he didn't have the proper paper work.
Then he got the paper work so Abe could sign it 
He got a personal commendation from Abe for doing his job .. I've been trying to find the records.
I've been accused of being a Bull Headed German also.
From all the battles he survived .. I'm lucky to be here .. and Ya'll have to put up with me.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Noyb, 

That sounds like a dificult one, hope you have some luck eventually,

I suppose you've tried the National Library there, 

Happy hunting


----------



## bryce_121

hi, can you please take a look at this photo


----------



## xgerryx

Welcome to TSG Bryce

There's not a lot that can be done with this picture due to very low resolution and camera movement.
Looks like you've had a ride in a police car 

What is it you're wanting to do with it ?


----------



## bryce_121

was just hopeing to clear the picture up so you could see the speedo better, thanks


----------



## xgerryx

Its not going to happen, theres not enough info to work with.

good luck


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Hello. 

I got job for you all, I want you to resize this image to fit large t-shirt (2100 Width Pixels) and remains in good quanity. 


It's for my dad's xmas present.  I know you can do the job.


----------



## Noyb

Go Fetch


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Noyb said:


> Go Fetch


Thank you Noyb, I could order dad's t-shirt today.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Kevin, 

We'll have a go,


----------



## Noyb

How's this


----------



## ymfoster

Here's my effort,

the size seemed to reduce quite a bit,


----------



## KMW

okay Noyb, Yvonne, got her saved thanks, made the white transparent, saved it as a PNG then placed her in this photo for some fun

Her new husband's gonna get me for this  (gulp)


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

CrazyComputerMan said:


> Thank you Noyb, I could order dad's t-shirt today.


It just arrived and in EXCELLENT quanity.

Thank you NOYB!


----------



## ymfoster

KMW said:


> okay Noyb, Yvonne, got her saved thanks, made the white transparent, saved it as a PNG then placed her in this photo for some fun
> 
> Her new husband's gonna get me for this  (gulp)


You'll deserve all you get,


----------



## CharJohn

Noyb said:


> "So you can remove a "layer" from one photo and place it in another? " ... YES
> 
> "I wish everyone explained what steps they did to improve the older photos . . . in Kindergarten terms.."
> How about getting us the oldest or worst photo you have .. and we'll work on it .. explaining the steps.
> 300dpi scans or better is preferred with little, or no, jpeg compression.
> 
> These will probably be too large to upload here .. I can send you my Email address ..
> Then I can host them for others to work on also.
> 
> Elements 3 is a little old .. 5 or better will be nice and have all the tools you need.


Between funerals, weddings, new babies and old house remodeling, I haven't been around for a while. Most photos have been stored offsite due to remodeling work, but when I get to bring them back or, at least, get a hold of one to bring home to scan, I'll do this.

Meanwhile, I'll try to find a newer version of Elements . . .

Thanks!


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Not sure if you can fix this. Could you make it look normal picture as it is bright. It taken from my mobile phone so this is the only photo that i have. 

Met a actor called Shane Richie.


----------



## Noyb

Any Better ???


----------



## franklinfmn

http://picasaweb.google.com.br/franklinfmn/AniversarioDeSofia28DeNovembroDe2009?feat=directlink

I just can't find a way to restore these photos. The thumbnails on Windows 7 show me that the images are not completely corrupted. I opened the files in every single image viewer people on internet suggest, not even IrfanView worked. I also tried thumbnail softwares, it didn't work. Well, these are the only photos I have from this birthday party so I really need help.

Thanks, anyways.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Noyb said:


> Any Better ???


This is much better, Thank you Noyb


----------



## hannab

CrazyComputerMan said:


> Not sure if you can fix this. Could you make it look normal picture as it is bright. It taken from my mobile phone so this is the only photo that i have.
> 
> Met a actor called Shane Richie.


Robbie....Isn't that Alfie Moon ??? I loved him in East enders :up:


----------



## telecom69

There is just a chance that Robbie might not be back,he's not about as much as he used to be  just to confirm that Shane Ritchie does indeed play the part of Alfie Moon in Eastenders and that is him in the photo with Robbie


----------



## hannab

telecom69 said:


> There is just a chance that Robbie might not be back,he's not about as much as he used to be  just to confirm that Shane Ritchie does indeed play the part of Alfie Moon in Eastenders and that is him in the photo with Robbie


Thanks Telecom ....and as for Robbie  he missed my birthday thread  kids


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

I didnt realise you would know eastenders, How come you know him? If you know him, i would get you a personal autograph and scan to you.


----------



## hannab

CrazyComputerMan said:


> I didnt realise you would know eastenders, How come you know him? If you know him, i would get you a personal autograph and scan to you.


They've shown East Enders over here for 20 years at least - I love it!! but we are probably 5 years behind - so I am at the beginning of Alfie being in the Square.


----------



## Noyb

Just curious what your Avatar would look like with transparency.
Whatcha Think ???


----------



## hannab

Noyb said:


> Just curious what your Avatar would look like with transparency.
> Whatcha Think ???


I think it's pretty wonderful  and so are you, thanks


----------



## inuyasha320

CrazyComputerMan said:


> Not sure if you can fix this. Could you make it look normal picture as it is bright. It taken from my mobile phone so this is the only photo that i have.
> 
> Met a actor called Shane Richie.


image was in pretty bad shape, I had to recolor a lot of the image as well as mess around with the curves and also also do some brush work for detailed parts of the image

Before:









After:


----------



## telecom69

A great improvement :up: well done,Im sure he will be very pleased when he sees it,I have sent him a private message about your work as he doesn't visit very often these days


----------



## redoak

I downloaded this photo of a recently adopted dog from the shelter's website. I don't understand why there is the "mess" covering the entire picture. It wasn't apparent on the website.

Would surely appreciate having it "cleaned up."

Thanks, {redoak}


----------



## ymfoster

Hi RedOak, 

The photo has pixelated because it's been reduced so much & is a low resolution,

you can't fix that satisfactorily unless you get a copy of the original, ......

So I think he needs a new photo taken of him, 

Yvonne


----------



## redoak

what a surprise, "YM" to have you respond, and so quickly! 

A friend has offered to take some digital photos of "Spitzie," so I will "be 
golden" in a while. Just have to be patient.

{redoak}


----------



## ymfoster

Hi RedOak, 

I was just as surprised to see you pop in here 

It will be great to get some new shots of Spitzie, there's a thread for pet photos here too, 
but I suppose she'd need to download them to your computer & they'd need resizing to post here. 

Yvonne


----------



## Knotbored

redoak said:


> I downloaded this photo of a recently adopted dog from the shelter's website. I don't understand why there is the "mess" covering the entire picture. It wasn't apparent on the website.
> 
> Would surely appreciate having it "cleaned up."
> 
> Thanks, {redoak}


http://www.mc-spca.org/Spitzie.JPG
Redoak-click on that site and get that exact picture full size with far less pixelation. It seems you got a copy of the thumbnail before.


----------



## hewee

Knotbored said:


> http://www.mc-spca.org/Spitzie.JPG
> Redoak-click on that site and get that exact picture full size with far less pixelation. It seems you got a copy of the thumbnail before.


Good to hear that because I would like to know how you made that picture look so good.


----------



## redoak

Thanks for the analysis. However, the pic is no longer on the shelter's home page, since "S" now has a good home.

I just had the thought that the shelter might be able to send me a copy of the original via e-mail. I will give that a try.

{redoak}

{redoak}


----------



## Fidelista

>>>f


----------



## Noyb

Looked a little Blue to me .. so I clicked a couple of "fix it" buttons


----------



## inuyasha320

fixed the tone and also the lens fringing and and also the lighting on the face

there was also quite a bit of vignetting the camera most likely had a cheap and small lens which would explain the fringing also

I also tried to better balance the saturation of the image as some areas were over-saturated while others were saturated properly.

at the top left side of the head there is some overexposure and I could not fully fix it. to prevent these problems in the future, it is best to use indirect flash to fill in the darker areas, this will allow you to shoot in a overall lower exposure and the lighting of the face will look more even while still looking natural, and the top left side of the head will not be as overexposed.


----------



## redoak

You folks have accomplished a miracle! As I say in my 'sig,' "thankful for TSG!"

Many thanks, {redoak}


----------



## Knotbored

Just a comment about cooperation in these amazing technology times.
Every section of the USA plus a different continent (Australia) each added to our mutual knowlege and entertainment over a picture of a pet.
What amazing times we live in.


----------



## ymfoster

Knotbored said:


> Just a comment about cooperation in these amazing technology times.
> Every section of the USA plus a different continent (Australia) each added to our mutual knowlege and entertainment over a picture of a pet.
> What amazing times we live in.


So true Knotbored, :up:

& we're all Pet lovers too


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

inuyasha320 said:


> image was in pretty bad shape, I had to recolor a lot of the image as well as mess around with the curves and also also do some brush work for detailed parts of the image
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:


Thank you very much, I know that i havent visit TSG because i had too much place on School Reunion, work and events in the last week. But im free this week so hope to spend much time with TSG 

Something special for you


----------



## Fotosnap

Could some one please try and enhance this photo and and also color it if its possible 
]I would love to suprise a cousin with this photo of her mother


----------



## Fotosnap

Original Black and White Photo


----------



## Noyb

How's these ???

My Photoshop working files ... If someone wants to color them.
http://2noyb.home.comcast.net/Ethel(1).psd
http://2noyb.home.comcast.net/father-daughters(1).psd


----------



## HDStauffer

The Ever Wonderful Laura Martlock linked me here, said you all would be able to help me.

I took a cute picture of one of my mares this morning, bounding through the snow at a gallop. One pic turned out great, save for one minor thing...the blasted snowflake in front of her eye/face.

If anyone could remove it, I'd really appreciate it. Also, it is somewhat hard to see, but the pony does have a blue eye on that side.


----------



## Noyb

Is this for Laura's 2011 Calendar  ... I think I've seen this name before.

There's a lot of jpeg compression in this picture .. I could have used a Better copy ...
If you have a higher res copy .. and want a better picture ... 
Let me know and I'll send you my Email Address where we can send bigger files.


----------



## HDStauffer

i can send you the picture straight from my photocard if you want. 

I've already sent her a few pics for calender contest. I'm an admin on TMS...I just go by stauffer there  I had a cover photo on the first calender--the big yellow horse running...it was a last minute thing because we forgot about the cover that year..haha


----------



## Noyb

I remember the surprise reaction when I wanted the 13th month photo 
I see that there was no Snowflake problem in 2008.

Not sure the new photo is better .. It's kinda noisy ????
What physical print size do you want it .. Or can you do the resizing / cropping


----------



## HDStauffer

yeah...no snow there! haha. 

i can do the cropping and resizing. That one big blasted snowflake was just making me so angry...lol.


----------



## Fotosnap

Thanks Noyb
You did a great job on my Black and white photos
much appreciated


----------



## Noyb

We have a few that show up here that are good at colorizing a BW ..
I'm surprised they haven't shown us their skills ... I'm afraid I'd just make them look fake.
I hope these will help you.


----------



## franca

Can anyone do anything to improve the quality of the picture please.......


----------



## xgerryx

franca said:


> Can anyone do anything to improve the quality of the picture please.......


This one is going to be difficult.
Is it possible to get a higher resolution scan.


----------



## xgerryx

Knotbored said:


> Just a comment about cooperation in these amazing technology times.
> Every section of the USA plus a different continent (Australia) each added to our mutual knowlege and entertainment over a picture of a pet.
> What amazing times we live in.


Really good comment Knotboard.

TSG is a great place & a lot of fun :up:


----------



## franca

xgerryx said:


> This one is going to be difficult.
> Is it possible to get a higher resolution scan.


No sorry. I only have this one...I can't even remember where It came from. it has been in my wallet for years that's why it is so bad..........anything at all you can do will be so appreciated :up:


----------



## Noyb

Not sure much can be done .. Except try to redraw it and keep the main subjects ...
Might be able to replace or tone down the wild background ...
Any Suggestions ??


----------



## franca

Noyb said:


> Not sure much can be done .. Except try to redraw it and keep the main subjects ...
> Might be able to replace or tone down the wild background ...
> Any Suggestions ??


No I don't !........but hey it looks a heck of a lot batter than it did..:up:....thank-you very much.Noyb.


----------



## ob123

can someone fix that blur or w-e its called


----------



## Noyb

Like This ???


----------



## ob123

yup thank you!


----------



## donhammond

I tried to take a little noise out of it............


----------



## Noyb

One of these days, You're going to have to tell me how you do this :up: .. And keep the details


----------



## donhammond

Noyb said:


> One of these days, You're going to have to tell me how you do this :up: .. And keep the details


I use either '*Neat Image*' or '*Noise Ninja*' and they work great for most photos.


----------



## philippus

I can't see how to post a new one so I guess I'll just piggyback onto this endless thread...anyway, I'd like to learn how to fix the color in the wedding photo below (The Bride aged MUCH better than the photo, but she didn't spend the last 30 years hanging in a hallway...)










The snow outside the window doesn't help, does it?...any tips would be greatly appreciated! (I have Photoshop 64bit CS4)

I'm also not sure how to go about getting you something to work on; I have a raw scan tiff @ 300DPI, but it's a tad over 37 MB -- and I'm using dialup...


----------



## Cheeseball81

Need some help here. My laptop is on the fritz and it's making it hard to do anything in Photoshop. 

Can someone resize these pictures to 4 x 6 for me? 

And in the first one, is there any chance we can somehow open my boyfriend's eyes a bit? Even if you swapped his eyes from another pic where they are more open to that one.

Thanks!


----------



## Noyb

Resize, Eyes Swap .. and a little Auto Color..
Did I miss anything ??


----------



## Noyb

Philip Shantz said:


> .. I'd like to learn how to fix the color in the wedding photo below ...
> The snow outside the window doesn't help, does it?...


Auto Color seems to do a reasonably good job .. attach 2
I also made a new layer and used Shadow/Highlight to try to tone down the bright window …
and bring out the details in the white dress a little .. erased the Bride .. and adjusted the opacity .. attach 3
Does this Help ???


----------



## Cheeseball81

Noyb said:


> Resize, Eyes Swap .. and a little Auto Color..
> Did I miss anything ??


Thank you! Looks perfect!


----------



## philippus

Thanks...you've given me much to chew on, I will play with your suggestions (and I'm sure I'll be back with more questions -- and to post any good results I manage to have!)


----------



## Noyb

Philip Shantz said:


> ...you've given me much to chew on,


Dialup is a problem.
Any chance that you could rescan this .. Or downsize it to something in the 1>2Mb range .. (jpg high quality ??)
I could PM you my Email address so you could send it to me.
Not sure If I can improve it much more than attached.
Looks like it's too "overexposed" to bring out any details


----------



## philippus

> _Dialup is a problem.
> Any chance that you could rescan this .. Or downsize it to something in the 1>2Mb range .. (jpg high quality ??)
> I could PM you my Email address so you could send it to me.
> Not sure If I can improve it much more than attached.
> Looks like it's too "overexposed" to bring out any details_


Yes, pushing stuff through the phone line is a major PITA allright...

About re-scanning this, I couldn't because my 8.5 X 14 scanner bed is too small -- but I don't think it's necessary; the scan that I do have was done professionally by a photo studio on a drum scanner so the data is probably as good as it can get. I can certainly shrink it considerably and email to you. I could also attach it to a post here, what is the size limit on post attachments? Or I could upload to a photo-sharing site if that works better.

What DPI and size would be optimum for you? Actually, size isn't necessarily an insurmountable problem; I just do things overnight (I could send the whole 37 megs -- I have the patience of a Saint, almost...) but something around 10MB or so might be a surer thing.

I also just installed Photoshop CS5 as a 30 day trial (haven't even started the trial yet!), so if there are any magic tricks in that version that you know of I could use them...

BTW, by "overexposed" do you mean sun-fade? The picture was originally quite fabulous, so I was just hoping all the color information was still hiding there...somewhere?


----------



## Noyb

I could also attach it to a post here, what is the size limit on post attachments?
300kb  I'll PM you my Email Address ... Its limit is 10MB

About re-scanning this, I couldn't because my 8.5 X 14 scanner bed is too small 
You could scan it in Pieces .. I could reassemble it

What DPI and size would be optimum for you?
Preferably more than you need for a final Print .. 
300dpi at the physical size you want, Is the Best Print Possible

BTW, by "overexposed" do you mean sun-fade?
Maybe .. Or something is lost in the downsizing or conversion to attach here.

So if there are any magic tricks in that version that you know of I could use them...
The Shadow/Highlight adjustments might be able to bring out the detail hiding in the Fade (overexposure)


----------



## Megabite

Here's another for Philip


----------



## Bernardo

Wow! What a FANTASTIC thread! You folks are SO TALENTED :up:


----------



## Megabite

You think this thread will ever end???????


----------



## Bernardo

Gosh, I hope not, I see potential in getting a photo fixed


----------



## Noyb

Got your new scan ... That got rid of the jpeg noise.
Here's a high res copy @ 3MB ... If someone else wants to work on it.

What do you want to do with this ??? .. What Print size do you want ???
Got some more work to do on it, depending on your answer.

Sample - Before n After (so far)


----------



## ob123

can someone fix the red eye in this photo?

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=16h8bqf&s=6


----------



## Noyb

How's This ???
It looked like his shirt was tore .. I fixed that also .. Here ... OK ??


----------



## ob123

perfect and the shirt was torn lol didn't even notice that


----------



## Noyb

Photo repair work is free ... Seamstress isn't  ... Got any more ??


----------



## ob123

currently nope lol but for the future most likely


----------



## Noyb

I had a tough time trying to decide ... If it was a pocket .. or a Wardrobe Malfunction 
It just didn't look right with the horizontal line at the bottom .. Looks like I guessed correctly


----------



## xgerryx

G'day Cheeseball, your photo looks quite workable but if you can scan it at a higher res "600dpi" someone here will be able to perform some real magic on it for you


----------



## Cheeseball81

It's not mine. My friend sent it to me. She just asked for it to be sharpened up. I actually really don't know what she wants done with it. I guess just make it clearer looking. She wants to give a copy to her uncle and he leaves tomorrow. I will see if I can ask her to rescan but I can't make any promises.


----------



## xgerryx

I knew I should have left it to you noyb

:up: :up: :up:


----------



## Cheeseball81

And I asked her again what she wants done with it. She's like my uncle just wants it "enhanced"
So no need to go crazy or anything. Just make it look....enhanced? lol. 
Thanks again. And yes, I told her I would send it tonight before her uncles leaves.


----------



## Cheeseball81

I hope you guys don't mind if I delete these posts afterwards. It's a personal picture for her and I don't want them on the internet.


----------



## Noyb

Don't mind .. Then I can clean up my personal page.
Sure would be helpful if we could get at least 500kb upload space on this topic.


----------



## Cheeseball81

I can talk to Mike about that.


----------



## Cheeseball81

I sent her all of the photos last night. She just sent me a text saying her uncle loved them all. So thanks guys. 
She also said there was another he wanted scanned so I may attach a new one tonight.


----------



## Noyb

I wonder which frame she liked ??? .... 5x7 & 4x6

If those are to be printed and put in a frame .. I probably should resize them to allow for the frame thickness


----------



## Cheeseball81

Yeah, she didn't mention which one he liked best. That's why I just sent them all. 

Those look great.


----------



## Noyb

Let me know if they might need reworked for the frame and size


----------



## Cheeseball81

Will do


----------



## xgerryx

Cheeseball81 said:


> And I asked her again what she wants done with it. She's like my uncle just wants it "enhanced"


Whats happened here Cheeseball, your origonal photo and post is no longer here ?


----------



## Noyb

Cheeseball deleted the posts with pictures .. Didn't want them on the internet .. See post 2491
I'm thinking it's a good idea to always upload pics using the same non-descript file name ..
this messes up the Google Bots.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Sorry Gerry....it was a personal picture of hers and I didn't think it was a good idea to leave it on the internet.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Hello there Johnny Five  and other expert photoshop 

Could you make outline for this photo? Try to make simpler and more information on the pictures as im using them for print-outs for kids to colour their club.










I would like to give a try on my laptop but my laptop awaiting repair as supposed to be repaired last week


----------



## Noyb

No Photo attached


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Too hard i think? 

I think creating layers in Photoshop and add lines on it? What ya think?


----------



## Cheeseball81

It doesn't look like it attached correctly, Robbie.


----------



## Noyb

CrazyComputerMan said:


> I think creating layers in Photoshop and add lines on it? What ya think?


Photoshop has a Posterizing and a Find Edges tool .. Maybe they'll help, but I'll have to see the picture first.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Thanks Cheeseball, I think it was gone... I think that why im doing domains transferring and it might affect hosting settings so i'll put a attached one.

I think this seems to be low quanity. I'll find better detailed photo on other PC.


----------



## xgerryx

CrazyComputerMan said:


> I think this seems to be low quanity. I'll find better detailed photo on other PC.


Yeh, you are right Robbie


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

If i cant find it then i'll have to wait until my laptop fixed then i'll do it myself with layers.


----------



## Noyb

Photoshop find edges ... Is this what you're looking for ??


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

That is perfect! I'll use that. 

Thank you Noyb or Johnny Five.. (watched Short Circuit 2 earlier and i think i like calling you Johnny Five, Would you like me to call you Johnny Five or what? )

Rob


----------



## Noyb

That's a simple Find Edges filter in Photoshop.
J5 will work OK .. I should have used that for my name, but too late now.


----------



## telecom69

This is a photo of my 11th Great Grandchild at just one day old,it was taken by a phone and posted on facebook so not sure about the quality etc ...is it possible to remove the hand/arm from the pic? and anything else etc except the baby ...Im not sure that anything can be done of course,just posting and hoping ....









By telecom69 at 2010-07-06


----------



## Noyb

Congratulations ... How's this ???


----------



## telecom69

Heavens above Noyb that was quick  about 15 minutes from posting to getting a great reply will want some beating ...its just great Im so pleased with it ...thank you very much indeed :up:


----------



## Cheeseball81

Congrats Bob


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Noyb said:


> That's a simple Find Edges filter in Photoshop.
> J5 will work OK .. I should have used that for my name, but too late now.


Nah, Noyb is good enough


----------



## telecom69

Back again, hate to be picky but is it posible you can remove the fingers right hand size of head ? 
__________________
Everything comes to him who waits!! but sometimes its a long wait....
The kiss of the sun for pardon the song of the birds for mirth
One is nearer Gods heart in a garden than anywhere else on earth


----------



## Noyb

No Problem ... Pick one


----------



## telecom69

Thanks yet again Noyb like the right hand one the best as everything removed now except for the Baby, hoping now that it will print out ok at 6x4 or maybe even larger ....


----------



## Noyb

...... 4x6 ........ 5x7


----------



## telecom69

Much appreciated Noyb,very impressed by your willingness to help people to a satisfactory conclusion :up: take care


----------



## jp1203

Can anyone with better Photoshop skills help me with this? Someone drew this diagram for me, but they didn't have a scanner, so they took a photo of it. I have no way of getting the original or the information now. It's blurred, but I'd like to try to get so that it's a bit more readable (I know it won't be perfect), but if it's readable, I can redraw a better one.



Thanks,

Joe


----------



## Noyb

There's parts of the text that I just can't bring out


----------



## jp1203

Wow, you're quick!

That's a huge improvement over what I had...I didn't think you'd be able to do much about that middle area, but now I think it's clear enough where I can just barely make it out.

Thanks!


----------



## Cheeseball81

Okay new project I need help with. 

My friend wants to put this updated picture of her uncle INTO this older picture. He wants to be placed in between his dad (the older fellow) and the lady holding the baby. Can it be done?


----------



## Noyb

Do I have his height about right ???


----------



## Cheeseball81

Wow amazing. I will let you know. I think it's fine though. Thanks.


----------



## Cheeseball81

It's perfect  she also loves how crisp it looks. Do you have a copy like that without him in it?


----------



## Noyb

No ... But I'll make one.
Getting everyone to stand straight up is the tough part


----------



## Cheeseball81

LOL. Thanks


----------



## ChronosII

MightyQueenC said:


> This is a shot of my front garden from a few years ago...
> Yes I shot into the sun  using an instant disposable camera  , but I was wondering if anyone could sort of clean it up a bit. ie define, but don't take away the neighbour's golf cart (it identifies when and where we were living)
> There was no garden at all when we moved in...just rocks and grass, so it would be nice to have for the before and subsequent later years garden shots.
> Thanks in advance if you can fix it....or tell me to toss it because it's not worth fixing .
> Carolyn


it would be helpful to work on a larger version... how did you get it into the computer from the print?


----------



## Noyb

It looks like this one was solved 6 years ago.
And it looks like MightyQueenC hasn't been here in two years.


----------



## ChronosII

if you have a high resolution digital image it could be brought to a better state but I don't think it will ever be a great photo but it has worth to you so...

This is what I threw together in a couple minutes to see if it could be repaired, if you sent the original photo to someone who could scan it at different settings to pull all of the data from it it might be doable.


----------



## ChronosII

haha that's what I get for not reading the post date...


----------



## Noyb

Welcome to the TSG forum .. 
That's something we normally learn on about our 100th post.


----------



## FattyAcidTrip

Hi everyone, I was hoping to get some help with this old worn picture of grandmother. It is my mothers favorite picture of her and I wanted to try and get it restored for her, I don't have the skills for it. Thank you in advance for your time and help. Oh, before you ask in this photo she was is wearing her boyfriends uniform and was just playing around, she never served in the military.


----------



## Noyb

Welcome to the TSG forum.
How's this look for a first pass ?? ... Any suggestions ???


----------



## wolfworx

Very nice work! BTW... How did you replace her right eye?


----------



## Noyb

wolfworx said:


> How did you replace her right eye?


That was a lot of work ... Cloned in much of the missing Picture .. Cutout what was missing ..
Copied her left eye .. flipped it .. put it under the cutout ...
Then tried to redraw it with the pieces I had.

The new content aware feature of CS5 .. Really paid for itself on this one.
Mostly .. All I had to do was paint over the scratches and let Photoshop decide what to paint in.

Was just playing with another version trying to distinguish her from the background.
Now comes the part where if I go too far .. It'll start looking fake.
My objective is to try to get it to look like it may have originally ...
and maybe remove some distractions.


----------



## inuyasha320

Did some fixing also

Parts of the image were overexposed so I could not get the burn tool to work in a way that would make the face stand out more.

I did not remove all of the noise and lines on the photo as that would make it look much less like a old photo which will make it look weird.

did 4 versions, on the second one, I increased the contrast in certain areas and did some more dodge and burning around some of the edges to reduce the halo effect slightly. On the 3rd I went over the edges a little more and also reduced more of the noise. (only reduced the noise near smoother areas since I did not want to remove any detail.


----------



## FattyAcidTrip

Guys these are all great! Much better then I expected, thank you for your hard work! :up: My mother is going to be so happy!


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

I know Noyb can do aminations

can you make my camper van avatar look attractive by using the quick light flash in headbeam.










Thanks 

Or original file if you require it. attached below.


----------



## Noyb

What's an Animation









Any Pixel size requirements ???


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Think that those animations is perfect.

Thanks for work 

Perhaps could you do just light not eyes. i would like windows to remain as normal and just flashing light.


----------



## Noyb

No Problem .. Is this timing OK ??
I've sized this one for 100 pixels, It will not work as an Avatar here at TSG


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Might do ok.

It isnt for this forum. I'm a member of VWCamper Forum and they accept 120 x 120 pixels and 19.5 KB

And that's fine.

EDIT: I resized to match TSG and im happy with the avatar.

Thanks noyb. you're the best!


----------



## Noyb

TSG Transparencies (gif files) doesn't like the layer effects I used for the headlights.
Try this one .. I faked the transparency to fade the Headlight glow .


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Noyb said:


> TSG Transparencies (gif files) doesn't like the layer effects I used for the headlights.
> Try this one .. I faked the transparency to fade the Headlight glow .
> View attachment 176988


Much better! Thanks


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Hey you got a comments for my new avatar from other forum.



linzoid2781 said:


> very cute...the eyes remind me of "Filmore" from the CARS Disney movie.


----------



## Noyb

You could try this one there


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Nope Im happy with that

Thanks Noyb for all your hard work.


----------



## extream

It was suggested i should post in this thread instead of creating a new one

I have a tough task here i have decent knowledge of photoshop but am really stuck with this image.

TheCrown had a go and Noyb is taking a look ps. thanks for suggesting i should post in this thread. 

Thanks for the help


----------



## Noyb

Here's where I'm at so far .. I'm not proud of it, but hopefully it's better than the original.
Some other color experts may be along shortly.
CS5's color match didn't help much .. I have a hunch this is going to take some manual recoloring.


----------



## extream

@Noyb
That is much better than the original.
Thanks for your time and effort.
Will keep trying to remove that color..


----------



## Noyb

*Here's* my Photoshop working file ... @ ~~5MB
I've tried to recolor the faces .. Is this getting close ??


----------



## Noyb

I've updated my Working psd file .. And worked some more on the faces.
I'm afraid if I work on it much more .. It'll start looking fake.
I think this is more than just the color .. The detail in the red area is poor also.


----------



## extream

Lost my internet for awhile there but its a much bigger improvement on the original, thanks for your time and effort.
I see what you mean by it starting to look fake if work more on the faces.

I will just use the one you did, again thanks for your time.


----------



## Noyb

You're welcome ..
Maybe some other color expert will drop in and make it better than I can.

Photo repair work is free here .. But just wait till you get the bill for the hair coloring


----------



## extream

Hehe, and i was under the impression that majority of members in this thread enjoyed a challenge.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Another job for you mate.

Can you just bring car out of the background. I tried myself with Magic Ward but require lots of work and i got small laptop so i thought this is the job for Photo Repair Workshop. 

Don't edit the window as im happy with that.


----------



## Noyb

Like This ????


----------



## xgerryx

Just cleaned the windows a lttle bit


----------



## Noyb

xgerryx said:


> Just cleaned the windows a little bit


YES :up: .. They needed it ... Did you also apply RainX ??


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Will see both as my laptop is in the Computer shop as i accidently broke screen and hopefully to get fixed before this Sat. 

Will be less around in here at moment. 

When i get laptop back i will show you new classic avatar of my old car in other forum. I think you both will look forward to it (tup)


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

xgerryx said:


> Just cleaned the windows a lttle bit


Just noticed you have removed my head-support. Could you do it again with head-support. I dont care if it look awful. Thanks.


----------



## xgerryx

CrazyComputerMan said:


> Just noticed you have removed my head-support. Could you do it again with head-support. I dont care if it look awful. Thanks.


I was hopping you wouldn't notice it missing, I've had it in my car for a few days

You can have it back now


----------



## xgerryx

I hope you are going to introduce your girlfriend to us Crazycomputerman


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

She look pretty. but i already got my girlfriend


----------



## xgerryx

CrazyComputerMan said:


> She look pretty. but i already got my girlfriend


Thats so cool, :up:

Take care


----------



## HMG

xgerryx said:


> Show us some examples of some of your photo repair work or post your old and/or damaged photos here for repair.
> 
> The below attachment was by LuckyStrike. See #74 here: http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?t=220805&page=1


I have about 20 pictures from the 70s that are grainy & faded that i would like corrected. I have the getpaint.net program but i am having no luck fixing them. Please help, it would be way to expensive to pay for them all to be fixed. here is a link to an example of one of the pictures.

http://attachments.techguy.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=180642&stc=1&d=1287268372


----------



## donhammond

Here's my attempt!


----------



## HMG

Wow! Looks awesome can you give me some general hints on how to do that, i have some knowledge with clone stamp & noise reduction to reduce the scratches & stuff but yours looks awesome. ... What would you do to repair these white spots all over the a bunch of the pictures?

http://attachments.techguy.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=180648&stc=1&d=1287273981
http://attachments.techguy.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=180649&stc=1&d=1287274106


----------



## donhammond

I use "NeatImage" and have had pretty good luck with it for years. As for the white spots, I normally use the clone tool or sometimes softening the area blends it in enough.
http://www.neatimage.com/


----------



## Noyb

Can I play too ????
I've tried to adjust the overexposure and color of Don's a little bit.


----------



## donhammond

Noyb, yours look much better! :up:


----------



## Noyb

You do the NeatImage.. and I'll adjust the color.
3 down .. 17 to go.
*HMG* .. Send more


----------



## Noyb

HMG said:


> .. Can you give me some general hints on how to do that ... What would you do to repair these white spots all over the a bunch of the pictures?


I'm not familiar with Paint.net or Neat Image .. or what tools they have .. I used Photoshop CS5.
I used a Shadow/Highlight tool .. To adjust the overexposure, trying to bring out the detail in the white areas ...
An Auto Color adjust tool ... and the new Content Aware Healing Brush to fix various blemishes.
These were just some quick touchups of Don's repairs.

I'm assuming the fixes that Don performed by NeatImage could be done with a Gaussian Blur filter.

All these tools are in the New Adobe Elements 9 .. For a lot less than the cost of Photoshop CS5.
Here's a preview of the Content aware feature now available in Elements 9 .. Starts about 3 minute into the movie.

  See the swimsuit repair tool at the end of the movie


----------



## HMG

Well here's more...

http://attachments.techguy.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=180673&stc=1&d=1287327175http://attachments.techguy.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=180674&stc=1&d=1287327214
http://attachments.techguy.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=180675&stc=1&d=1287327265
http://attachments.techguy.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=180676&stc=1&d=1287327343
http://attachments.techguy.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=180678&stc=1&d=1287327601


----------



## HMG

heres 5 more..
http://attachments.techguy.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=180679&stc=1&d=1287327752
http://attachments.techguy.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=180680&stc=1&d=1287327799http://attachments.techguy.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=180681&stc=1&d=1287327850
http://attachments.techguy.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=180682&stc=1&d=1287327880
http://attachments.techguy.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=180683&stc=1&d=1287327912


----------



## HMG

http://attachments.techguy.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=180684&stc=1&d=1287328150
http://attachments.techguy.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=180685&stc=1&d=1287328182
http://attachments.techguy.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=180686&stc=1&d=1287328203
http://attachments.techguy.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=180687&stc=1&d=1287328222
http://attachments.techguy.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=180688&stc=1&d=1287328243


----------



## donhammond




----------



## donhammond




----------



## donhammond




----------



## Shorte85

I don't have or haven't restored any pictures. But I would have to say that it was a lot of fun looking at all the pictures that went from not original to restored. Very cool.

You guys all do a tremendous job on all of it. 

Maybe you guys should consider making a tutorial? Ha!


----------



## donhammond

The last one! This is the cutest of all...


----------



## Noyb

Thought I'd play with Don's Favorite first ..
Doesn't look like much more can be done to it ... But I did wash her knees  

Going to be a little busy today ... I should be able to get to the others later.
I'm wondering if this is HMG


----------



## Noyb

1st batch


----------



## Noyb

Next batch


----------



## Noyb

See anything you'd like changed ???


----------



## HMG

The pictures look great. I agree with the comment above that you guys should make a tutorial. & no the little girl is not me, it's my sister in law. I'm doing this so i can make a photo album for her. Thank you guys for the help! There are a couple things that i would like to fix on a couple of the pictures, it seems time consuming so i'm going to see what i can do then i'll post them back here for you guys to see + i'd also like to see how mine compares to the ones you guys corrected. I work a double today so i won't be able to work on them till tomorrow.


----------



## Noyb

A tutorial would depend on what editor you're using .. be extremely large .. and many are on Utube now.
Let us know what you want "fixed" .. It may not be as difficult as you think.


----------



## Shorte85

Now, I know this thread is for images. However, does anyone know or do videos? The reason I'm asking is because my wedding video that was recorded, ended up getting shot towards the sun. If that makes sense, so it made everything else black including my husband and I and everyone else. If that makes sense? This may be of help to know what I mean: http://www.facebook.com/v/105481726139115

If you can't see the video, please let me know and I will see what I can do. But was just curious if anyone knows if there is anything I can do to get the darkness to be lightened up, but without making the image or video I should say distorted. I hope that makes sense.

Thanks!


----------



## xgerryx

We can't access your video due to your privacy settings on FB. 
And its not advisable to relax those settings to average joe-public. 

Probably best to upload the vid to some other site then link us to it.


----------



## Shorte85

Not exactly sure what site to load it up to that is perhaps free? Any ideas?


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Youtube?


----------



## donhammond

I haven't tried this but it sounds like it might be just what you are looking for.

http://www.mymusictools.com/articles/how-to-increase-brightness-of-a-dark-video.htm


----------



## Shorte85

CrazyComputerMan said:


> Youtube?


Unfortunately I do not think I can upload the video to youtube, I think it may be too large in file size or time length.

UPDATE: I also went ahead and fixed the video on facebook, you should be able to see it now? http://www.facebook.com/v/105481726139115


----------



## Noyb

Still can't see your link ????
I have a Video with a similar lighting Problem.
I tried the Trial Version of Adobe Premiere 9 on it.
It was able to Lighten the Video ... But the dark area (underexposed) started to get noisy.
It will depend on how dark it is .. and if the fix is worse or not.

You will have to Buy Premier to save the fixed Video .. but the trial version will show you what it can do.


----------



## Shorte85

Sorry about that, duh me! I fixed it now. LOL http://www.facebook.com/v/105481726139115

If you don't see it now, lol I give up. But you should be able to see it now.


----------



## Noyb

No can see ??







Read your Private Message .. Maybe we can work around this problem ... And I can host it for you.


----------



## Noyb

Yes ... 854MB is kinda big ... 
If you can figure out how to use my ftp link in the PM .. Let me know when it gets there ..
And I'll let the others know how to get to it.
The upload may be a little slow .. but the download will be much faster.

When you see my page .. (folder in the clouds) .. Just Drag n Drop your video to it .. And I'll post the link to it here.


----------



## Noyb

I've been playing with the new Windows Movie Maker 2011 in Windows 7.
If you have access to a Windows 7 computer .. I think it can do this ..


----------



## inuyasha320

When it comes to video, it is harder to recover shots. (the video doesn't load for me so I am not sure how bad it is)

That is one of the main reasons why video production is so hard and expensive. 

Usually if you need to do a shot in the sun and you know the sun will be behind the character (not very desirable regardless of equipment), you will need some kind of reflective surface that will reflect a nice diffused light, you can make something with foil and a large piece of cardboard then try to as finely as possible, dimple or distort the surface so it is a diffused reflection with no hotspots.

After that, place your subjects where you plan to shoot then position the reflector in a way that wont hurt their eyes, while still keeping them well lit. (this will also allow you to lower the overall exposure, allowing for a much better quality shot where the character, background and sky are much more detailed and visible.

After that, using the most uncompressed source material you have, perform any additional correction as needed. (adobe after effects is great for this especially since it offers photoshop style controls for video)

Also avoid large changes in brightness during post production, it will actually make your shot worst because not only will it still look overexposed, but it will also have a lot of clipping due to there being no additional detail, turning overexposed areas, gray.


----------



## Noyb

I see something arriving in our (folder in the clouds) ... about 80MB worth last I looked.
If it completes successfully, I'll be able to post a link to it in about 10 hours .. When I get up in the morning.



inuyasha320 said:


> ..Adobe after effects is great for this especially since it offers Photoshop style controls for video) ..


If I picture the problem correctly .. It's to late too film it better ..
And Photoshop's Shadow/Highlight tool could probably improve it "somewhat" ... If this tool is in After Effects for video.
I don't have After Effects .. Maybe a volunteer with After Effects will help .... hint .. hint


----------



## Shorte85

Yeah, it's kind of late to reshoot the video seeing it was my wedding ceremony. @Noyb, it is uploading. Says it is 27% into it. lol.... long ways to go but letting it set and having it be the only thing seems to be working...

Crossing fingers it completes...


----------



## Noyb

Comcast limits the upload speeds .. And I see you also have Comcast.
The download should be really fast.
I'll check in the morning and see if I can uncross my fingers 

I'd suggest to limit your internet activity till it completes.


----------



## Shorte85

Says there is 1 hour and 42 minutes to completing, and 68% completed. We're slowly but surely getting there. lol


----------



## inuyasha320

If I am able to get a copy, I can also work on the video if needed, I mainly use adobe after effects for post processing. I usually then export the finished footage as uncompressed, then I use winavi to convert the footage to the desired format. (mainly because adobe after effects is very limited in which formats it can export).


----------



## Shorte85

Hey if anyone wants to try fixing the video, be my guest. I'm looking for any takers to volunteer on seeing if they can lighten it up in parts of the videos. Thanks again.


----------



## Noyb

*Here's* the link .. I'm downloading it right now .. It'll take me about 20 minutes.
I guess this is OK for this photo repair topic ... It's just just a big bunch of Photos


----------



## Noyb

Here's a still shot of what we're dealing with .. 
I don't think we'll ever be able to repair the dark area like it should be ... 
but maybe someone can improve it.

I've applied Photoshop's Shadow/Highlight tool for an example of what an improvement might look like.
This tool brings up the darks .. and turns down the brights ..
the problem is trying to decide how much to bring up the darks before it looks too bad.

I tried to lighten it in WLMM .. but the light area got overwhelming.

Congratulations ... looked like a beautiful wedding ... where it was at wasn't bad either.


----------



## Shorte85

Thanks, if anyone wants to have a go at the video. Be my guest. I definitely don't know where to start or go as far as trying to edit video. Seems to be out of my range of knowledge.

Thanks to anyone who tries it out. I appreciate it.


----------



## inuyasha320

I tried to perform as much correction as I could to restore details but many areas were tricky. the footage had too much backlighting for me to do anything about the lens fringing at the contrasting points (reducing them simply caused a mess of desaturated blocks at contrasting points)

I tried to keyframe in various color corrections for each scene (a common problem with too much backlighting is that the color gets washed out in the darker areas)

I then applied the auto whitebalance from the auto color (provides a subtle effect but it makes it easier to use the other color correction tools to fine tune what and how much is effected in each scene)

for some scenes, I could not brighten them up as much as i had wanted to because it caused distortions around contrasting points on people and objects (after effects has a lot of trouble when a video has the halo effect around people and objects)

I also deinterlaced the video (makes it look better and makes it easier to edit.

I also did a small amount of noise reduction on some scenes where a lot of the scene needed to be brightened, to prevent additional detail from being lost I could only do it by a small amount


I am currently rendering the video out in raw, I will then bring it back into after effects and perform a few global corrections then render it out in raw again, then use winavi to convert it to a format with a manageable file size. (the first raw export was 24GB in size, the second will also be around 24GB (will know in about 3.5 hours when it is done with the final render, after that winavi should be able to quickly convert it to xvid on the codec's highest quality)

if the final render to xvid comes out to less than 200MB, I will upload it to mediafire file hosting

update: almost completely done currently doing my final render, and use xvid, the file size will be


----------



## Shorte85

*@inuyasha320*, thanks for your help! Everything you said, I kind of understand but not really. HA! I mean I'm not stupid, but when it comes to video editing I'm lost. lol

I am definitely glad people out there know what they are doing. Ha ha! 

Looking forward to seeing what you can come up with.


----------



## gamestar_7

hmm...adobe photoshop isnt bad..ryt?/


----------



## inuyasha320

I am finished doing what I can, I will be uploading it to my mediafire account it will be divided into 3 parts and to combine it simply open the first part using winrar or winzip (mainly due to the mediafire limiting me to 200mb per upload)

Also even though the resolution was 720x480 the camera was set to a 16:9 aspect ratio, the problem with this is that 720x480 is a 4:3 resolution so I resized the footage to 853x480 to make it to a real 16:9 aspect ratio.

So overall the visibility is improved, (in some areas, contrast is reduced due to the increase in brightness and only a small amount of it was recovered before the highlight and shadow clipping became too much of a problem)

usually the best case for recovering footage is if you have the original footage taken directly from the camera (especially if it is a digital camcorder, with that, there is a little more color and luminance information (if a high end cam was used)

part1: http://www.mediafire.com/?rom34ww1c0ezb7v
part2: http://www.mediafire.com/?co7r1rm4ggldyoa
part3: http://www.mediafire.com/?82xvvazw2epcowa


----------



## Shorte85

Thanks, I've started to download the first part. Not sure how long it'll take to get all three parts. Might take two days as I don't want to use up too much internet usage if that makes sense? lol

UPDATE: Then again, I may just do it anyways to see how you got it.. HE HE

*UPDATE 2: *Getting second one downloaded... lol


----------



## Shorte85

*inuyasha320*!!!!

Thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you! I don't know how many thank you's I can give you to make you understand how much I appreciate what you did! It's *MUCH* better than it was before... Omg, so much better! WOW! 

THANK YOU SO MUCH! I really do appreciate it!


----------



## Noyb

I'm also impressed with the Before n After .. It's better than I expected.
Hope you don't mind me showing off the results


----------



## Shorte85

Nope, doesn't bother me any. 

Thanks to you Noyb for letting me host it on your personal host. I appreciate it!


----------



## Noyb

You're Welcome ... I hope inuyasha320 can help again sometime.


----------



## Shorte85

Yeah, seems to me inuyasha320 knows what he/she is doing when it comes to editing videos. Awesome!


----------



## Noyb

With that Awesome Video skill .. His/Her Avatar needs to have some motion.


----------



## Shorte85

He he, thanks for the animated frog!


----------



## inuyasha320

cool thanks


----------



## Shorte85

Just curious if anyone could work some magic on these images? (hoping the images do not stretch the page)














































Here are the links to the images incase you want it that way:

Image 1
Image 2
Image 3
Image 4
Image 5


----------



## Noyb

Looks Like you figured out your Personal Pages .. Was that easy now ???
Can't bring up the darks too far .. They get noisy ... Some are worse than others
How's these ???

Image 1
Image 2
Image 3
Image 4
Image 5


----------



## Shorte85

Thanks, I appreciate it.


----------



## donhammond

Not much time but here is one try with a different sky.


----------



## inuyasha320

Tried to brighten up the image, remove the vignetting, reduce some of the noise, then add some color (since the dark areas have little to no color but you can add some by making a new layer, then use a sample color from a well lit image then lightly coloring in some of the areas. (It is very limited how much color you can add since there is very little detail and shadows and highlights which is used to add depth to an image.

I also removed the outline around the people in the photo.

I uploaded the photos to mediafire since the forums upload tool, reduces image quality.

if a dslr was used, you could set the exposure to strike a balance of having the background a little over exposed, and the people inside, a little under exposed then you can correct using photoshop and get just about everything in a really good exposure as the camera raw file has much more exposure and color data.

using camera raw files, I have recovered images that had both really bad over exposure and under exposure.

http://www.mediafire.com/?trevb4e1ya36tr0


----------



## Shorte85

Thanks, I appreciate all this!  To all three who tried fixing the images, I appreciate it!


----------



## zeropoints

I got this black dot on my eye in the photo (1st from right). can anyone remove it and send the image back to me. here is the link-

http://www.mediafire.com/imageview.php?quickkey=e1x7332znwvowm3

please do tell me how you did it as I want to learn the process as well. I have got cs5. thanks


----------



## Noyb

I copied the good eye to a new layer.. Flipped it horizontally .. and overlayed the Bad eye .. Using CS5


----------



## Noyb

*Here's* my CS5 psd file @ ~~ 4mb


----------



## Noyb

Reading your other post .. Do you know that CS5 can read a pdf file ..
edit it .. and save it as an Image .. or a pdf file ??


----------



## zeropoints

no, that is something new for me. So, say I have a scanned page as pdf, is it possible to edit text or will it be treated as an image in cs5?


----------



## Noyb

It's treated as an Image .. not text.
You can edit it as an Image .. not as a pdf
Personally .. I use PdfCreator .. It's better than Cutepdf

If you have M$ Office ... See Office Tools >> Document scanning .. 
It can OCR (read) a scan to M$ Word were the text can be edited as text


----------



## zeropoints

really cool! thanks


----------



## Cheeseball81

Is there any way the eyes on this dog can be fixed? She looks like a demon! Thanks


----------



## Noyb

How's this ?? ... Not sure what a dog's eye should look like ??
Also fixed the other red eyed devil


----------



## Cheeseball81

LOL! Hey be nice, that devil is me.

It's hard to explain. She's an older dog and she has vision problems. Her eyes are very glassy looking in person.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Here was another shot.


----------



## Noyb

Not sure how much was light reflections .. is Black OK ??

In the first picture ... Are you trying to imitate LBJ ??


----------



## donhammond




----------



## Byteman

LOL that toddler in the blue suit sure can jump! 

Or is he coming in for a landing?


----------



## Noyb

donhammond said:


>


You got it before I edited it .. and uploaded the correct one.


----------



## Cheeseball81

I prefer the black eyes. The other ones kinda scare me. 

And that toddler is being picked up and spun around like a plane, lol.

LBJ?


----------



## Noyb

Cheeseball81 said:


> ... LBJ ???? ...


Your Husband ???


----------



## Cheeseball81

Oh...LOL! No, not quite


----------



## samdavid

Hey this is really interesting ...
i dont have damage photo with me now .... 
next time i will upload it.....really its very good ....
Good work guys Keep it up
i liked this forum


----------



## xgerryx

samdavid said:


> Hey this is really interesting ...
> i dont have damage photo with me now ....
> next time i will upload it.....really its very good ....
> Good work guys Keep it up
> i liked this forum


Welcome to the workshop and TSG.

Its a lot of fun


----------



## inuyasha320

it is perfectly normal for a dogs eye to light up like that. It is due to the way their eyes are made, they more efficiently reflect light in order to increase low light performance.

if you want to prevent that effect, you need to use indirect lighting as unlike human eyes, with dogs, all excess light is reflected back at you.

Unlike a human eye, dogs don't really get the red eye effect (except in rare cases), it is also hard to fix because the pupil along with the rest of the eye reflects so in order to properly fix the shine, you will need to actually recreate the eye

Examples of dog eyes:
http://i.imgur.com/p9n7i.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/szyKp.jpg


----------



## hewee

So we get to see our sweet cheeseball after all these years.  Nice to see a face after all these years.

Now you sure the dog does not have Cataracts?
http://www.animaleyecare.net/diseases/cataract.htm

http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&...Cataracts&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## zeropoints

can someone remove the background and extract the cup from this image? I need it to be transparent so I can place it on another background for my home tea party.


----------



## xgerryx

Hi Zero

You will need to upload the photo for us

cheers
Gerry


----------



## xgerryx

To upload photos:

Hit the "Go Advanced" button at the bottom of this page,
Then "Manage Attachments"
Hit the "Browse" button,
Navigate to the photo you whish to upload,
Select it,
Click "Open"
Click "Upload" and close the upload window,
Click "Submit Reply"


----------



## zeropoints

oops, I totally forgot it. pls download the image from either link. can't attach since its large. if possible can you change the color of the cup to yellow?

http://www.speedyshare.com/files/25717396/114669_4792.zip
http://www.2shared.com/uploadComplete.jsp?sId=ORnCwMtkLly5S7O8


----------



## ymfoster

hewee said:


> So we get to see our sweet cheeseball after all these years.  Nice to see a face after all these years.
> 
> Now you sure the dog does not have Cataracts?
> http://www.animaleyecare.net/diseases/cataract.htm
> 
> http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&...Cataracts&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi


It's been in her profile for a while now Harry,


----------



## Noyb

zeropoints said:


> can someone remove the background and extract the cup from this image? I need it to be transparent so I can place it on another background for my home tea party.


Just the Cup .. or the Cup n Saucer ??
http://2noyb.home.comcast.net/11.png
http://2noyb.home.comcast.net/22.png


----------



## Noyb

zeropoints said:


> .. if possible can you change the color of the cup to yellow?


Maybe ... http://2noyb.home.comcast.net/33.png


----------



## zeropoints

thank you


----------



## Noyb

Any modifications that you'd like ??


----------



## Noyb

Here's one with the saucer colored ...
http://2noyb.home.comcast.net/44.png


----------



## nopeeking

Can someone remove the fly from this photo? It's not hard to spot it. 

Thanks!


----------



## Noyb

OK .. anything else ??


----------



## nopeeking

I knew that would be a simple job for you folks. I didn't have the means to do it myself. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## aprillove20

@stoner edited picture looks better than the old one, i appreciate your work.


----------



## Oceana908

I was wondering if someone would be able to blur or some how remove the background on this photo as the puppy (Mollie) is the focus....


----------



## xgerryx

Here's a real quick job, but I'm sure someone will come up with something a little more creative for you.

http://www.gerrydraper.co.nz/quickie.jpg


----------



## Oceana908

Thanks Gerry...good work


----------



## wowzer

quicky


----------



## wowzer

one more


----------



## xgerryx

Oceana908 said:


> Thanks Gerry...good work


Beautiful Puppy Oceana
Merry Christmas


----------



## Oceana908

Thanks Wowzer...post 2673 is what I'm after

She's my daughter's dog Gerry...only picked her up last Saturday and we are all smitten.
Merry Christmas to you too


----------



## nopeeking

I'm back...with a request for a little Christmas makeover to a couple family photos to give to my fiance. 

Merry Christmas to everyone!


----------



## Noyb

How's this one ???


----------



## nopeeking

Fantastic job! Thanks! :up:


----------



## Noyb

And this one ?? ... Any Suggestions ???


----------



## nopeeking

Well the original certainly had alot more "poop" on it.


----------



## Shorte85

Okay, pretty much all of my wedding photos are in the size of 5x7's, and sometimes I want to be able to either downsize them or size them up a bit more to a 8x10 to fit a picture frame. However, anytime I try to do so, it seems like they turn out fuzzy. Is there a step I am missing that I should try to do when down sizing or up sizing an image?

What tricks and tips can you give me to make my images a little more clearer? I have photoshop 7.0 and photoshop cs3 to work in if that helps any.

Thanks for any tips or tricks that you can provide. I'd highly appreciate it!


----------



## Noyb

Do NOT resize them.
Just Crop them to the Frame size (Aspect Ratio) you want.
You should be able to print them any Physical size.

You can resize them .. *Without Resampling* .. To make them think they are the default physical size you want to print.
This only changes the Default DPI .. (resolution)

Need CS3 Cropping instructions ???


----------



## Shorte85

Yeah, but if they are at a 5x7 size, and say I want to get it printed at a 8x10 size, wouldn't it need to be resized? Like say I go through a site called CVS.com and upload the image there, and it'll give a warning about the print quality or something like that not going to be great because of the size of the original image and of the size I am going for.

I don't know, this is why I'm asking you experts. lol


----------



## Noyb

What is the Total size of the Original ... width and height .. in Pixels ??
The best picture you have is the original.


----------



## Shorte85

Here is the information, this is just an example of one of the questions. Like this image is the original size, but was wondering how to go about getting it bigger without destroying the image...


----------



## Noyb

If this 450 pixel wide picture was printed at 10 inches wide ..
It will only print at 54 pixels per inch .. Get the Math ???
At 54 Pixels per printed inch .. It might look a little pixelated ... 
Meaning that you might be able to see the individual pixels.

In this case .. You can upsize it to add more pixels .. But this will not improve the resolution.


----------



## Shorte85

Is there a way to upsize the image and improve the resolution at the same time, or am I out of luck?


----------



## Noyb

They can only do that in Hollywood ... NCIS will be on in about a half hour.
No .. You can't do that.

I might be able to help a little .. Read your PM


----------



## BAZZA_UK

I have an old damaged photo of a friends late father that I would love someone to take a look and help with. I have scanned the image but it is currently 17.9mb !!!
What size would I need to upload it here ?

Thanks


----------



## Noyb

500KB as a zip file is the maximum you can upload here.
Rescan it at 300DPI and save it as a jpg .. Now how big is it ???
If you can get it to less that 10MB you could Email it to me, I'll have to PM you my Email Address


----------



## BAZZA_UK

Noyb said:


> 500KB as a zip file is the maximum you can upload here.
> Rescan it at 300DPI and save it as a jpg .. Now how big is it ???
> If you can get it to less that 10MB you could Email it to me, I'll have to PM you my Email Address


I would rather keep the larger size if possible Noyb

If you could pm me your email address I shall make sure it is under 10mb to send.....thank you


----------



## Noyb

You could crop it into two different pieces .. Overlapping a little bit .. To get the parts under 10MB ..
Then Email me the parts to 2 different address ... I can reassemble the parts.
2 Email Addresses sent via PM


----------



## Noyb

While waiting .. I modified your Avatar .. Want it ???


----------



## BAZZA_UK

Heh Heh

Looks good....would love it !!!


----------



## Noyb

Copy it and install it.
Not sure how good I can do at replacing the missing part .. This will take some time.
Quick Preview .. reassembled


----------



## Noyb

It will help if I can downsize it a bit ..
How big (in inches) do you want to print this ???


----------



## BAZZA_UK

It was a small photo...not sure or exact size.

I could leave this to your discretion as I am sure the finished article will be larger than original.....maybe 5x7 or a tad larger....shall leave to your judgement !!!


----------



## Noyb

New Avatar looks good on you.
Think I'll work for a 10 inch tall print at 600dpi .. for a 8x10
This should be twice as good as you'll ever need.


----------



## BAZZA_UK

That sounds fabulous Noyb

I had scanned it at a high rate to enable me to do that should I be able to get it repaired and to be honest I have spent a while on it already removing some of the creases and marks before sending it to you for your expertise. I quite like attempting to do this....nice to do at this time of the year when it's so cold outdoors.
This particular photo is way out of my league though....at least concerning the missing portion !!!

Thanks for my new Avatar....which program did you use to achieve this ?


----------



## Noyb

Photoshop CS5 for the animation.
Yea .. You sent Way too Much ..
But I'd rather start with too much .. That's better than not enough.

I'm using CS5's content aware Healing Brush to remove the rest of the Creases right now.
See Content Aware .. starts about 3 min into this movie .. The swim suit repair tool is at the end


----------



## BAZZA_UK

I did send you a lot....but a couple of years ago when you helped with another photo you told me to scan the image at the highest dpi as possible for you to work on...especially as the original was pretty small and I wanted to zoom in to work on the image.

CS5 is amazing....I am using CS4 ( not sure that CS5 will work with my processor )
I was particularly impressed when at the beginning of the presentation the woman was able to use the content aware to remove the girl from the photo and when she did so the background was there !!!! awesome


----------



## Noyb

Like I said .. pictures are like money .. you can never have too much.

The new Adobe Elements 9 .. Has the Content Aware tools ...
It's not near as expensive as Photoshop .. I'm about ready to start replacing Grass.

Preview ..


----------



## BAZZA_UK

It's looking quite a lot better already.....amazing !!!

I shall have to make a visit to the local library and take out a photoshop book and have a play around with some of the various tools I know nothing about....it's all there online to read but flicking through a book and coming across something that would help me progress would improve my understanding faster


----------



## Noyb

Check for YouTube tutorials.
Still Working on it


----------



## BAZZA_UK

That's incredible already !!!

Yes the You Tube tutorials are a very good way of picking things up.....similar to the presentation you posted earlier....Photoshop and Paintshop Pro are continually improving in leaps and bounds !!!


----------



## Noyb

Maybe one more pass ... A higher res copy is in your Email.
My intent is to only remove any obvious distractions .. 
And try to get it back to how it might have looked when it originally came from the camera.

Anything else .. And it might start looking fake.
See anything I missed ??


----------



## BAZZA_UK

Noyb you have done an outstanding job !!!

I am right with you on the point of not doing too much as yes it would certainly look fake.
I cannot spot anything that you may have missed and cannot thank you enough for all the work you have put in.

The photo is of a friend's late Father and I had wanted to try and repair it ( way beyond what I would have achieved) and then present it back to him as a surprise..... I can honestly say he will be delighted and very impressed at what you have achieved !!!!

Thank You Very Very Much Indeed


----------



## Noyb

Let me know if there's a specific Print Size you want ..
It looks like there's enough extra photo .. I should be able to fit it better.


----------



## BAZZA_UK

Something on the lines of 8x6 would probably be best ?


----------



## Noyb

Standard Frame Sizes .. Here
Will need to shrink the picture to allow for the frame thickness ... Probably about a half inch or more.
Then make some decisions on a (mask) to fill the outside of the picture to beyond the frame.

I'm running out of play time today .. To be continued tomorrow.


----------



## BAZZA_UK

Maybe go with the 8x10 one

I think if I print it out for him he can go buy a surround for it to suit the photo and frame.

Shall come back here tomorrow day ....cheers


----------



## Noyb

BAZZA_UK said:


> Maybe go with the 8x10 one


I Agree .. Would look good when viewed at a distance.
You could do this in CS4 
Crop out the picture boarder.
Using the Crop tool .. Crop it without resampling to 8x10.
Then Size it for something like 7x9 .. Then change the canvas to 8x10.
This leaves a half inch for the frame .. Assuming the frame is a little bigger than a half inch.
There's enough picture that some of it can underlay a frame without detracting from the picture.

Or I can add a mask and make the picture smaller than the frame ..
You can also do this in CS4


----------



## BAZZA_UK

Hi Noyb

thanks for the email, that's a cracking idea of adding more background width so when framed non of the photo will be lost !!!

I shall take that onboard as an idea to use in other photos for framing....nice !

Hope you and your Family have a terrific 2011 Jay


----------



## Noyb

I couldn't figure out which way to go .. So I decided adding width to the background ..
Would make one size to fit all .. Allowing up to a frame width of 3/4 inch.

On my second cup of morning coffee, I saw some minor flaws in the left side,
You should be able to fix them with CS4's Clone tool.

Have a great New Year
Jay


----------



## Shorte85

That's way cool Noyb, lol the only problem is I don't think my system could handle CS5. lol


----------



## reenadinda231

Thanks for sharing nice information and you have done good work. keep i up


----------



## nopeeking

How would someone like to play around with these two pictures? They need some touchups before I get enlargements made. 

On the first one, I would like it if the background was faded out. There seems to be a glare behind the heads, and the guy's mustache appears longer on one side than the other. 

The second photo needs to be cropped to show just the couple in blue...and maybe the background out of that one too.

Any takers? Your expertise would be appreciated!


----------



## Noyb

How's these .. Any suggestions ???
It might help if I knew the size of enlargement you wanted to make them and the frame you want to put them in.


----------



## nopeeking

Thankyou very much. The first photo is great, but is there any way to remove the glare behind the subjects in the second photo?

I'm planning to enlarge to 8.5x11. Not sure what you mean by the frame I want to put them in?


----------



## Noyb

The first photo will not fit in a frame .. We must allow for a frame thickness .. about 1/2 to 3/4 
I'm working on another right now .. And extending the background to allow for a frame "masking" ... 
something like this one sized for an 8x10 standard print (frame) size .. Allowing for a frame thickness up to 3/4
This will probably be too big (file size) to attach here ... can you send me a private message with your Email address ??


----------



## Noyb

Print quality picture sent by Email.
Here's a preview of what was sent .. sized for an 8x10 print
Without ... And shown with a simulated 3/4 inch frame width.


----------



## wowzer

I was going to jump in but *Noyb* has done a great job.

cleaver Noyb to combined the two for a nice portrait. ie: first picture, second background. or something of the like.


----------



## Noyb

You noticed the different Pieces n Parts  

Here's the other .. Sized for an 8x10 Print .. I used CS5's Content Aware fill on this one.
Without a frame .. 1/2 inch simulated frame ... And what will show with a 3/4 inch frame.


----------



## nopeeking

Aww......thankyou! Awesome job. I like the frames. That was very nice of you to do that for us. :up:

p.s. got the email, thankyou


----------



## Noyb

My Wedding gift.


----------



## zeropoints

how can I extract this jewelery from the background and place it on a background color of my choice. Please give me some pointers and ways to do it. I want to do it myself! 

thanks experts


----------



## Noyb

What Image editor program do you have .. Or want to get ???


----------



## zeropoints

I can work my way around photoshop.


----------



## xgerryx

Hey Zero

You need a sharper image, that one is to far gone focus wise to do what you want to do


----------



## zeropoints

Hey gerry

I don't have a sharper image. I can use pen tool for most parts but I am stuck on some parts. I know this not the best situations to be touching on an image, but I wanna learn more and know from people like you the ways to get things done even in a bad situation. do you understand my point?


----------



## hewee

Yes way out of focus. If you can take a picture more in focus and with a plain one color background that makes the rest stand out will be more easy to cut out.


----------



## Noyb

The only way I know of .. (on that one) .. is to manually erase or draw around the jewelry.
This would have to be worth a weeks worth of work .. And it would probably look fake.
How about taking a new picture on the desired background ??


----------



## wolfworx

Attached here is an attempt to change the background


----------



## wolfworx

Here is a another variation.


----------



## xgerryx

Zero

Is there any chance of a sharper image ?

When a photo is that badly out of focus like that we will always end up with a less than satisfactory result.


----------



## hewee

It is compress too so do not compress the image.


----------



## inuyasha320

Idealy when taking a photo of an object with the goal of removing the background, if you can make a cheap lightbox, (generally just a cardboard box with large sections cut out of the side then replaced with white paper.

then you take 2-3 desk lamps and aim them at either side of the box 
and then a slanted sheet of paper or fine cloth










When done properly, you can get good results (most product images you see on shopping websites are taken in a light box)

After that, get your camera into focus and make sure the exposure is set properly to bring out the most edge detail. After that, bring the image into the camera raw tool in photoshop, and increase the clarity slider to further bring out more edge detail

then bring that into photoshop, duplicate the layer and in between the layer make a new layer and fill it with black, then with the top layer, begin to mask out the background.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Hey guys, I have a project for anyone who can help. My niece just turned 1. My sister wants to use this photo has the thank you card. It's going to be a 4x6 card. She said the resolution needs to be higher (she is printing it at Shutterfly) and was wondering if all the stuff in the background on the shelf can be removed. Thank you!


----------



## Noyb

We can add pixels for a higher print DPI, But we can't improve the resolution .. (picture Sharpness/Detail)
I'm afraid that removing the objects will make it look fake, There wasn't much to work with to replace the background.
And hair edges is always a problem.
How's this for a first pass ??? .. I've made it a print DPI of 300, that should keep Shutterfly happy


----------



## Cheeseball81

Wow that looks great! I'm gonna send it to her and see what she thinks.


----------



## Noyb

You mentioned a Thank You Card ..
I could add some text .. etc ...


----------



## Cheeseball81

That's a good idea. She had said Shutterly supplied like a birthday background but she hated it.

Could you make it pink or purple?


----------



## Noyb

That's a problem .. I have 16 Gazillion choices ... Choose one 
And maybe more text like ... From Who ??
I was just Tinkering with this ... And thinking about a fancy border for the Photo ???


----------



## Noyb

And a fancy border thought for a sample ???


----------



## Cheeseball81

Oh that's cute too. Would you be able to fit "From Katelyn Grace" ?


----------



## Noyb

The new upload size sure is helping here.
I like these additions .. They're hiding the plain (fake) background
Any preferences on the text color or other suggestions ???

Not sure what you're having Shutterfly do, But I was wondering about a post card and if someplace like Staples could print them.
Some other prints I've made for Caffepress .. They wanted an over print area for borderless print registration concerns.
If you need this Bigger Print .. (The frame) .. Let me know


----------



## Cheeseball81

I do like that it's filling the background. My sister is a fan of purple. I think the pink is a nice addition because of her outfit.

She loves Minnie Mouse. But do you run into copyright issues at that point or do they not care?


----------



## Noyb

If you walk into Disney World with an unapproved Disney Embroidery pattern you will be in serious trouble.
They're almost as bad as M$.

Maybe I could fake in a toy as if it's a part of the picture ?? ... Surely, That would not be illegal.
Can we save purple for when Katelyn is wearing purple ??


----------



## Cheeseball81

Sure a toy would be okay. She got a Minnie plush toy from me  I'm fine with the pink. That kid owns enough purple anyway!


----------



## Noyb

Got a picture ?? .... Was it dressed in Pink  ???
Is this about the right size ??


----------



## Cheeseball81

LOL that's it! that's the toy!


----------



## Cheeseball81

Or instead of the plush...a Minnie balloon?


----------



## Noyb

OK .. But not sure I like the string


----------



## Noyb

I think the size is wrong ?????? ... 5x7 maybe ???
Not sure if Sis is going to use a folded card ??
At Cafepress ... They want an over print area to make sure the print is borderless.
I'll have change the picture size and add to the top and sides of the frame so it prints right ...
or eliminate the frame so any mis-registration is not noticeable.


----------



## Cheeseball81

I can ask. She told me 4 x 6.


----------



## Noyb

I see 2 sizes at Shutterfly .. 3x5 & 5x7 .. assuming a folded card.
Here's what happens if there's a border ... Looks like I'm going to have to remove the border.


----------



## Noyb

Here's a 3x5 and a 5x7 without a border if needed


----------



## Cheeseball81

You're awesome. You've really gone above and beyond. I haven't heard back from her. I know she wasn't feeling well today. I will send those to her and hopefully confirm the sizes by tonight. I sure appreciate your help with this.


----------



## wowzer

Hi Noyb.

You have done a fabulious job.

One comment if I may. Please take it as that.

The drop shadows on the balloon and the cute little girls elbows don't match the angle of the shadows on the text.

I know picky picky picky...


----------



## Noyb

I didn't think anyone would notice a few degrees of difference in the lighting angle ..
So, I got close and moved on .... Boy, did I blow that one


----------



## wowzer

You're more than likely right. 

I was just admiring your work and looking closer than anyone looking at a birthday card would.


----------



## Noyb

I'm glad you were too busy looking at the shadows ... 
And didn't look too close at the blinds and the shelf ... 









When I first saw this request .. I thought it was another "Mission Impossible" .. But I had to try ..
Hoping the center of attraction would steal the show ... I liked how it all worked out.

The photo repair work was free .. But wait til her sister gets the bill for the new blinds and shelf


----------



## Cheeseball81

LOL I doubt she'd even notice. I sure didn't.


----------



## Cheeseball81

She wanted me to thank you, she used the one in Post #2753.

They're very happy with it.


----------



## Noyb

Great .. Let me know if any changes are needed.

For Wowser, Hewee and maybe others ...
I had some trouble with the Blind reconstruction .. And I thought there was a better way.
Now that I've had a chance to study the Vanishing Point Filter tutorials on YouTube ..
It would have saved me a lot of work.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Hello there. Can you snitch images to make panorama.

The assistant man in Jessop say there's no such software to make a panorama and i told Jack there only one hope....NOYB and he say. A weird name for a man! I told him it was username in forum that might able to help to make panorama.

He has no internet connection but he have PC at home and i want him that he can able to get professional panorama by himself.


----------



## wowzer

Hey there CCM

Panos are made all the time but it depends on the images.

Most of the software for doing it has trials that you can use but you need to have access to the internet to get them. The down side is that most of them put a hugh watermark on the results.

Without knowing what your friend has to work with or seeing the pictures it's kind of a tough question.


----------



## Noyb

CrazyComputerMan said:


> The assistant man in Jessop say there's no such software to make a panorama ...


He's Wrong
See Here ... Besides being fully automatic without a watermark ... It's free.
My user name is None Of Your Business


----------



## wowzer

Noyb said:


> He's Wrong
> See Here ... Besides being fully automatic without a watermark ... It's free.
> My user name is None Of Your Business





> He has no internet connection


----------



## Noyb

Someone with an internet connection will have to get him the program.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Hey there,

If I scan a 4x6 photo for you....can you make it into an 8x10 (but still maintain the quality of the pic?)

If you need it scanned at a certain dpi, that's no problem.


----------



## wowzer

Probably come close to quality but...

4x6 and 8x10 are different ratios. Have to be cropped some in the width/height depending on wether you're talking portrait or landscape... One of lifes golden rules, width before height... 

The better the quality of the scan the better the results


----------



## Cheeseball81

It's landscape

What dpi would you recommend?


----------



## Noyb

Read your PM and Email it to me ... (assuming it'll be too big to attach here) ... 300dpi or better.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Thanks, just got it. I'm on it. :up:


----------



## Noyb

I've got to leave soon ... I hope tomorrow will be OK


----------



## Cheeseball81

Sorry I got sidetracked. I just emailed it. No worries. Ideally it would be great to have it by Sunday (for Easter) but if not, that's totally okay.


----------



## wowzer

Why not host it somewhere and link to it, instead of thru email and PM's with one person?


----------



## Cheeseball81

I was gonna attach it here anyway. 

Noyb just asked if I could email it. Which by the way Noyb, the email bounced back saying 550 Mailbox unavailable or access denied. 


Here is the pic. It's my niece with the Easter Bunny.


----------



## wowzer

Here's one that should print quite nice, if that's your intention.

As you can see the aspect ratios 6x4 and 10x8 don't match so I picked to crop the right side off.
It could be cropped anyway you like though.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Cool thanks...

Would it be able to be cropped as an 8x10 as portrait? I'm gonna print 2 copies but I do know the frame my mother has is for portrait pics.


----------



## wowzer

like this.


----------



## wowzer

Those are both saved at higher dpi than necessary and as jpg at about half quality compression so I could quick post them here, but you get the idea what's possible.


----------



## Noyb

The frame might have a thickness where part of the object will be hidden behind the frame.
I've added to the Top n Bottom which also increased the width to allow for a frame thickness of up to a half inch.
That Email should've worked .. Want to try again ??


----------



## Cheeseball81

Thanks wowzer and yes Noyb I will try again :up:


----------



## Noyb

Got it ... Attached is a downsized sample of what was returned via Email.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Awesome...thanks


----------



## Cheeseball81

Trying to reopen this

Ha success!


----------



## Noyb

Maybe it died due to inactivity.
Makes me wonder ... Maybe we're not charging enough.

The 1" x 3" physical size means nothing without knowing the DPI.
It's the overall picture size in total pixels and the size you want to print it that matters.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Yeah it did. I think it said it expires after 45 days of inactivity.

Anyhoo, I managed to resize the photo myself. I actually took the fake photo in it and scanned it as a template. 
Then resized it to fit. It ended up being like 1 3/4" x 3"


----------



## Noyb

Bump


----------



## wowzer

Wasn't that a dance back in the 70's?


----------



## Noyb

:up:


----------



## karaman

hallo noyb,

thanks for the suggestion and here is the important photo i need to repair - only three of us alive today.

i have to say i am not used to other people doing my job, so to speak - you have done enough by suggesting which software to use. much appreciated.

karaman


----------



## Noyb

I've got to leave and can get to it tomorrow.
I see a lot of jpeg compression ... I assume you have scanned it.

I'll PM you my Email address so you can send me a larger file size.
I'd like to have a 300dpi scan without any Jpeg compression.
Maybe even more if it was a small picture.

Just a fast fix for a preview ... I'd like to spend some more time on it with more pixels to work with.


----------



## Noyb

Saving a file as a jpeg Compresses the picture to reduce the file size.
It's not a good idea to work on a jpeg .. Save it .. Then open it again .. Edit and save it as a jpeg.
This turns the picture into a rumor where the original content is lost or changed.
Saving a picture with a high degree of jpeg compression to reduce the file size really turns the picture into a rumor of the original.

In the attached, See the large squares that contain 64 (8x8) small squares (pixels) ??
This is the distortion caused by too much jpeg compression to reduce the file size of the picture.
We're loosing some of the original picture resolution (detail) in the jpeg compression.

I'd like to work on a better resolution picture without as much jpeg compression and more pixels.


----------



## Noyb

karaman said:


> I cant scan it in - am spending time abroad and wont be home until god knows when - possibly next year 2012.


OK .. Attached is about the best I can do with it at this point.
I like to keep it as close to how it might have looked when it came out of the camera.
Going much father and it might start looking fake .. Or loose the nostalgia. 
You know where to come when you get a better scan .. Holler when you get home.
There was a lot more done to it than just cloning out the tears .. I hope this helps.


----------



## karaman

hallo noyb,

looks super, so much better! thanks a lot, much appreciated.

with the old paint in xp, i used to save the .jpg as .bmp, increase size to 200 or 400 percent (cant remember which) and painstakingly repaint the pixels. worked a treat but new paint in win 7 doesnt seem to have the ability to do this. Why was this facility removed wonder?

thanks again, pic much improved.

karaman


----------



## Noyb

karaman said:


> ... But new paint in win 7 doesnt seem to have the ability to do this...


Don't know why, Seems like several good XP tools have been removed in the newer versions of Windows.
You might try Irfanview as a replacement for Paint and W7's Photo Viewer .. 
It has a Paint Tool bar that should be similar to M$ Paint and a lot more editing capability.
But you can't do what I did with a pixel by pixel painting.

Recommend Image Viewers
Recommended Image Editors


----------



## karaman

Hallo noyb,

again, thanks a lot - many editors to choose from, i shall be busy this winter ....

karaman


----------



## ijcanon

This is really great. The images just show how it can be possible for damages to be eliminated because of the transformations that took place with technology.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Hey Noyb,

Can you make this into an 8x10 for me? Thanks....appreciate it.


----------



## donhammond

8x10


----------



## Cheeseball81

Thanks Don :up:


----------



## Noyb

Thanks Don .. I'm buried under a heavy project right now .. I hope to dig my way out in a day or so.


----------



## donhammond

Good Luck!


----------



## archernar

Hi guys,
I'm new here. I've heard this is the place to come to get stuff fixed 
The truth is, these corrupt photos I've got are probably unrecoverable, but i'd love to
get a final verdict, because a lot of time went into taking them.

The situation:
So I was taking photos for my highschool's sports day. It finally came
to the end of the day (think 600 pictures) and I was previewing the photos after putting in the 4gb SD card
to a vista computer. Anyway, I was using windows picture viewer (or something like that) and habitually rotated
one of the images. Anyways, vista kicked in with its autosave, something went wrong, and the the deal crashed.
When putting the SD card in again I thought everything was OK (apart from 1 messed up photo) because the thumbnails were all good. But, then I found out that about 90% of the picture no longer open (box with red cross deal). I'm not sure what happened to ALL of them, as I only rotated 1 or 2 pictures (probably a SD card thing).

What I've tried doing:
I've tried opening it with infraview, and gimp, but no success. I tried switching the jpg header with another from a surviving picture using a hex editor. That didn't work (or I did it wrong). I noticed that many are missing the SOS mark (image beginning tag?). For a while I thought that the computer was mistaking them for a video, as I noticed a duration for each picture in the properties, but I haven't noticed that again on my current computer.

Anyway, I really hope there is hope, haha. Please let me know if you find any. 
I'll try upload the 2 pictures here.
So this is the link to the broken picture:
https://docs.google.com/leaf?id=0B1HlRtZ7Gum2NjZlZWY5YTYtOGRkMy00MTUzLWJlYWEtOGViMzE4OWI2NmQ4&hl=en_US
This is a image from the day before. Taken with the same camera and the same angle.









Please let me know if anything can be done. Thank you.


----------



## Noyb

I can't open your picture either.
I'd suggest trying to run a Recovery Program on the mem Card.

If all attempts to get the pics fail .. 
You might try formatting the card .. Then run a recovery program on it again.
Just do not write to the card.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Hiya Noyb  

Any software that you would recommend to blur these people or try to remove people without noticing as my sister doing a newsflash and someone requested not to publish the photo of person on newsflash and she usually put just white square on it but looks horrible.

Or that Clone button in Jasc PSP should do the trick?


----------



## Noyb

I'd have to see the picture to tell if the Content Aware fill tool in Adobe Elements could just remove them...
or if other tricks would work.


----------



## Knotbored

MS Photo Editor program has a tool called SMUDGE that works just as it sounds.
I suspect many other editing programs have that same tool, and it would be perfect for making specific faces in a crowd anonymous without making the picture "spotty".


----------



## joe2cool

Hi just wondered if anyone could help with the repair of this old photo? It would mean so much! Sorry if in wrong place but unsure. Appreciate your help, the work people have done is amazing.

Thx


----------



## joe2cool

Hi this was the original, just wondered if it was better to start from the original.

Thx again if anyone can help


----------



## xgerryx

joe2cool said:


> Hi just wondered if anyone could help with the repair of this old photo? It would mean so much! Sorry if in wrong place but unsure. Appreciate your help, the work people have done is amazing.
> 
> Thx


Hey Joe, very workable photo. Can you scan it at 600 dpi for us. Looking forward to the result.


----------



## joe2cool

Hi thank you for your quick reply, any improvements would make an eighty year old gent very happy indeed.
I've done as you say 600 dpi

Thx again


----------



## xgerryx

Its still a tiny file, but workable, What size is the origonal photo ?


----------



## Noyb

What size do you want to print it ????
How's this first pass preview ??


----------



## xgerryx

Noyb said:


> What size do you want to print it ????
> How's this


Real nice work Noyb :up:


----------



## Noyb

I saw some jpg compression, I think Joe may have compressed it to get it to fit the 500kb upload limit.
It shouldn't be bad enough to show in a small print like a 4x6 .... (I hope) 
But let me pass it back this way to avoid adding more compression distortion ..
I was tempted to fix the bathroom problem .. But I left it Original ...


----------



## Noyb

Just playing around while absorbing my morning caffeine requirement ... 
Here's a pic sized and re-framed for a 5X7 Print


----------



## joe2cool

The original photo is only 8.5 cm by 6cm. Thx guys you are very clever, gonna have to ask for some tips

Thx so much


----------



## Noyb

That would be about our wallet size of 3.5x2.5 inches.
Let us know it there's any changes you'd like.
You'll need Adobe Photoshop CS5 or Elements 9 to do what I did.

Here's one sized and re-framed for a standard 4x6 print size ..


----------



## joe2cool

What changes are they possible besides say 'serpia' would you say for this type of old photo. I guess you can only alter so 
far?
They look pretty good larger, what an *improvement! *The 81yr old gent I mentioned earlier is the tallest child in the photo & he only had *2 photo's of his father*, which didn't appear clear & with himself not being so good in health I wondered if there was a way to improve the photos & cheer him up.. The one other photo of his father doesn't look as damaged. He was a brass band member. Original photo 14cm by 10 cm As well as the original would it at all be possible to have a close up of the guy just in front of the drum?

Thx so much


----------



## Noyb

The original photo isn't very sharp .. (Poor resolution)
An enlargement will be even less Sharp ...
and would only look good when viewed at a distance.
Any attempt to sharpen it will mess it up a little.
Here's my best guess of what you want in a 4x6 print size ..
Any Suggestions ???


----------



## joe2cool

Hi just wondered if I could get the *second photo* to the size of the *first ( with all the band members) & the one you have done looks great thank you*

Appreciate all your help

P.S my monitor packed in last night, so just got a new one!


----------



## Noyb

Here's one sized 4x6 .. And I tried a little sharpening ..
How's it look ??


----------



## joe2cool

Fantastic! certainly sharper, I will check out those programs you mentioned earler. So is it alot of brush work where creases are or can they now disappear with a click of a button.

Appreciate all your help guys


----------



## Noyb

joe2cool said:


> So is it alot of brush work where creases are or can they now disappear with a click of a button ..


It's not as simple as a Single Click .. But Almost .. (With a Click and Wipe)
The Content Aware Fill works most of the time .. YouTube Tutorial
Sometimes, Some minor fixes may be needed with the Clone Tool.

Other times, The fill will be calculated wrong due to what's Surrounding the Blemish.
The fill works good most of the time .. Once you understand what it's doing and needs ..
You'll know how to reduce the frequency of fill errors.


----------



## joe2cool

Thx again really appreciated. If I need any help again, would it be OK?


----------



## xgerryx

joe2cool said:


> Thx again really appreciated. If I need any help again, would it be OK?


Its very much Ok Joe

So cool watching this thread live so long :up:


----------



## joe2cool

This was one of the first forums I joined & times like this prove why its still the friendliest & best.
I've not been able to come on such sites due to spending time looking after my wife, but glad I'am back guys.

Take Care


----------



## xgerryx

joe2cool said:


> This was one of the first forums I joined & times like this prove why its still the friendliest & best.
> I've not been able to come on such sites due to spending time looking after my wife, but glad I'am back guys.
> 
> Take Care


:up: :up: :up:


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

And people trust you & noyb to do a awesome photoshop workshop 

Might share a link from this thread and pass to everyone and hope you will get lots of customers :up:


----------



## joe2cool

Hi guys , Noyb, I've been checking out 'Adobe Photoshop CS5' which I assume is totally professional because the price tag is over £500 on Amazon. Been checking out 'Elements 10 & premiere 10 bundle' which is £92.22 on Amazon. Both look amazing software. Thx for the tips


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

joe2cool said:


> Hi guys , Noyb, I've been checking out 'Adobe Photoshop CS5' which I assume is totally professional because the price tag is over £500 on Amazon. Been checking out 'Elements 10 & premiere 10 bundle' which is £92.22 on Amazon. Both look amazing software. Thx for the tips


Well you dont need to buy it because Noyb and xgerryx here to fix your photos 

Freebie of course


----------



## Noyb

joe2cool said:


> Been checking out 'Elements 10 & premiere 10 bundle


Thanks ... I didn't know PSE 10 was out yet .. Been reading about PSE 10
Looks like there's not much new in the editing tools.
They say most of the changes are in the Browser/Organizer .. And I don't use it .. My Browsing/Organizing is manual.
I prefer to know where my pics are .. And not depend on software that can get confused.
For what I've been doing here .. You don't need the expensive Pro Version.


----------



## joe2cool

Hi.... yes I read that there wasn't much difference between '*Elements 9 & 10' *The earlier version is for just over £50 at Amazon. My wife was so *impressed* with your previous work, wondered if you could help with improving the uploaded photos.
There are quite important ones & doesn't seem to trust me as yet with them. You asked me to scan some of the earlier ones at 600 dpi how do you know whats best to scan old photos? If improvement can be made to the originals, could you try for a close up of the 2 children?

Appreciate any help

Thx


----------



## Noyb

Your first pic is 1043 pixel wide .. After Cropping to just the picture, It's 960 pixels wide.
If this was to be printed 6 inches wide (4x6) .. It would only be printed at 160 pixels per inch ... 960/6=160
This will be a little Pixelated .. meaning that you might be able to see the individual pixels ..
But more important .. The resolution will be reduced.
The best print possible will be at 300 pixels per inch.

If the original is a very small picture .. I'd scan at 600 dpi or even more .. If in doubt, I've used 1200 dpi.
The only problem we have here is that we're limited to a file size upload of 500kb max.
We can switch to using Email for larger file sizes .. I'd have to PM you my Email address.
How's this one look ?? .... See the pixels ... little squares .. (loss of picture resolution)


----------



## joe2cool

Noyb that looks great *thank you* At the moment I can't find the original, this as been on the pc for quite a while


----------



## Noyb

I didn't want to try to remove the light bleed in the trees .. It would probably look fake.
I just darkened it to make it less distracting.


----------



## joe2cool

Looks really good with the creases gone & sharper, cheers

Is it possible for a close up of the 2 children in the woods, with a certain amount of woods behind still?

Thx


----------



## Noyb

joe2cool said:


> Is it possible for a close up of the 2 children in the woods, with a certain amount of woods behind still?


Here's where the small number of pixels to work with will be a problem ..
The enlargement will only look as good (resolution) when viewed at a distance.


----------



## Noyb

Not sure what to do with this one .. 
I usually try to remove the "age - wear and tear" and try to leave it as it may have looked when originally came out of the camera.
Anything else and it might start looking fake.


----------



## joe2cool

Thx again so much they look great & I agree about the last one. You are very quick as well on doing the repairs.

Have a good evening


----------



## joe2cool

Would it be possible for you to take a look at these photos, I've scanned them at 600 dpi, Hope thats Ok?

Appreciate any help 

Thx


----------



## Noyb

I can't tell if the boy's jacket has some decoration or if it's a weird picture problem ..
I removed it .. But I can put it back quickly if needed.


----------



## Noyb

And How's these ????


----------



## joe2cool

Hi Noyb ............ no there's no picture problem it was heather on/inside the jacket, like on the mother, could you do one with it on. They all look amazing. Thx to you my wife will be surprised


----------



## Noyb

No Problem ... Heather back on the Jacket.


----------



## joe2cool

Thx again .......................looks great. With 'Elements 9' is there a 'good how to do/Help section, for such novices as oneself?


----------



## Noyb

Many Tutorial Videos can be found on YouTube.
There are many tools/procedures .. It all depends on what you're trying to accomplish.
The "Tricks" are in learning the keyboard Shortcuts .. My Left hand is usually as busy as my Mouse hand.

You could also start a thread here at TSG .. Many other TSGers should be able to help also.
Depending on how fast you can learn .. It may take awhile .. Are you ready for a fun Hobby ??


----------



## joe2cool

Very Much so Noyb, just hope my photos look like yours 
Take care............... is it ok if I find any others in the mean time, don't want to take up time when others may require your help also. Gonna enjoy some of this 'indian summer here in the UK, whilst we can.


----------



## Noyb

joe2cool said:


> is it ok if i find any others in the mean time,


*yes*


----------



## joe2cool

Hi guys just wondered if you could improve this old photo, making the white of the snow & darks stand out pls

Thx


----------



## Noyb

You mean like Attached ???
This will be easy in Elements with the Shadow/Highlight tool ..
I've decreased the Highlights by 25% ... And made it B/W ... Which is about the same as reducing the overexposure.


----------



## Noyb

And some more "contrast" enhancement and Blemish/Distraction removal.


----------



## joe2cool

Cheers Noyb, that was quick, they look good thx


----------



## joe2cool

Would you mind improving these Noyb pls
Appreciated


----------



## Noyb

How's These ???
The VW has a problem on the top .. Want me to Re-Paint it


----------



## joe2cool

Hi they look great, thx again so much!


----------



## joe2cool

Hi Noyb just wondered if you could help, the *photo with the car,* when I try to print in any size the boy is cut off?

Thx


----------



## Noyb

No Problem ...
4x6 ... 5x7 .... 8x10


----------



## joe2cool

*Thank You! * So the photo compared to the rest was a strange size, all easily converted with elements.


----------



## Noyb

It's very easy to crop to a specific aspect ratio in Elements ..
As long as there's enough picture.
Many camera users try to zoom in to the subjects and this may not leave enough room (picture) to Re-Frame the picture.

Many times .. I have to fake in some of the Picture to fill in after cropping to a specific Size.
This is where the Content Aware fill in the new Elements can be helpful in many situations.

What Program are you using to Print these ???


----------



## joe2cool

Just been using windows. Thx for your help & have a great W/E, 'am off seeing family, so a 2 hr trip for me tomorrow


----------



## Noyb

joe2cool said:


> .. Just been using Windows ..


That may be one of your Problems  
Photoshop is too slow loading and "Overkill" for everyday Image Viewing and Basic Image editing chores.
I have the freeware Irfanview installed as my system default viewer and basic Image editor .. Replacing "Windows".

You could have cropped these photos to a desired aspect ratio and printed them using Irfanview.
I only switch to Photoshop when I need more editing power.


----------



## joe2cool

Thank you will download 'rfanview'


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Bored today so decided to play with PSP. I hope my local station doesn't see this


----------



## Cheeseball81

Hey Noyb, can you help me with a pic?


----------



## Noyb

Yes .. Send Pic.
It's getting late .. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Will do. And no worries....no rush on this at all.


----------



## franca

Can anyone improve the quality of this picture please ???


----------



## Noyb

Can't do much with the Blurr .. I sharpened it as far as I could go without it looking really bad .. Sorry


----------



## xgerryx

franca said:


> Can anyone improve the quality of this picture please ???


Very difficult photo to deal with. There is not a lot you can do with a photo like this.


----------



## franca

I thought as much,but thanks for trying guys..


----------



## Cheeseball81

Hey Noyb, when you get a chance I could use your help with a photo of me and my husband  He has bad reflection marks on his glasses that I really want removed


----------



## Noyb

Send it or Post it .. I'll be back from dining out soon.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Noyb said:


> Send it or Post it .. I'll be back from dining out soon.


sent :up:


----------



## Noyb

Returned .. Did I do OK ??


----------



## Noyb

I've just got to post this repair job of the Gkid .. Daddy lost his Pants n Boots.. It made Mom and Gmaw cry


----------



## Cheeseball81

Noyb said:


> Returned .. Did I do OK ??


Looks great :up: Thank you!


----------



## Cheeseball81

Could anyone fix my dog's glowing eyes in this shot? She has brown eyes. These look like demon eyes


----------



## Noyb

How's this ???


----------



## Cheeseball81

Yay better  thanks


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Hi Noyb and Gerry. 

I wonder since you're good with photo's, i have been sorting out new album of all Nana (which recently passed away) and I'm currently making new CD Album and they are from mixed folder and been using Windows but look like

Hobbs Family 0001 
Hobbs Family 0001 (1)
Hobbs Family 0001 (2)

I would like to find batch that will do the good job like 

Hobbs Family 0001 
Hobbs Family 0002
Hobbs Family 0003

Or do i have to rename it all myself manually?


----------



## xgerryx

I'm out of circulation right now, we've had a serious flood here, http://www.gerrydraper.co.nz/ Nyob will look after you


----------



## Noyb

Try one of these freeware File Renamers
I don't know which one to suggest, The one I use isn't freeware.


----------



## franca

Need a fix on the red-eye here please.....


----------



## Noyb

How's this ???


----------



## franca

Noyb said:


> How's this ???


Perfect !!!.:up:..thank you so much...


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Noyb said:


> Try one of these freeware File Renamers
> I don't know which one to suggest, The one I use isn't freeware.


Will try that later. If it worth about £20 then i'll pay it.


----------



## Noyb

I had to use a file renamer before I found out about freeware many years ago ... And was in a hurry ...
There should be some freeware that's just as good ???


----------



## Hughv

I brightened this a little to get more detail of the Hawk, and the background is now too bright.
What's the trick to get better balance? I have PS 7.0.
https://picasaweb.google.com/111826536636691440650/20111220#5688309428827817634


----------



## Noyb

The newer versions of PS or Elements has a Shadow/Highlight tool ..
You can adjust just the lighter background or darker shadows


----------



## Hughv

I don't seem to have that, so I fooled around with selective color.
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/82DkWngmu3RqYfIHCqPhLtMTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=directlink


----------



## Noyb

Hughv said:


> I don't seem to have that,


Does PS7 have *Adjustments* ??


----------



## Hughv

Yes.
Image/Adjustments.


----------



## Noyb

I *Think* that might be the same algorithm that the Shadow/Highlight tool uses.
You can adjust the contrast of the high and low exposure.
This should eliminate the edge problem you had


----------



## fairnooks

Could get yourself a cheap copy of PSP X3 (even X4 is relatively inexpensive on sale ($40). I need both Photoshop and PSP; one does some things better or more intuitively, and vice versa.

This was just an application of Highlight-Midtone-Shadow filter with highlight down and shadow up, and then to combat the flat appearance that gives it, hit it with the local toning tool which is like a micro-contrast tool. This results in bringing out the shadows without noticeably flattening out the contrast of the image.


----------



## Hughv

Thanks. I'm going to play with this some more.


----------



## smileee_5

does anyone know how i can enlarge a picture without blurring it?


----------



## Noyb

Sorry ... Can't be Done .. Regardless of what you see out of Hollywood.
If you enlarge a Photo 5X .. It will look just as good as the original ... When viewed at 5 times the distance.
I'm watching your Problem .. That's why I asked to see your pictures.
It may appear that we do magic here .. But we don't .. It's only an Illusion.


----------



## smileee_5

mann i wish it were magic lool would be so much easier...okay thanks for that


----------



## Noyb

There is some fractal technology that's supposed to recreate the missing pixels (picture detail) ...
But this only works if the Downsized (compressed) picture was created using Fractals.

From what I see, Your recovered pics are too far gone for any attempt to enlarge them.
Many of us wish we could do the Magic that they do on NCIS.


----------



## wolfworx

Gee, you mean when someone asks the tech to "enhance the license plate" they can't really do that?  I mean, the forensic labs have big bucks for all the latest hardware and software, do they not???


----------



## Noyb

From my genealogy files ... Maybe McGee or Abby can find the owner of this vehicle .... You think ???
It's the best I can do


----------



## Noyb

If you enlarge a photo 5X .. You have to add 24 missing pixels for each pixel in the original .. 5 X 5 = 25
NASA probably has better Guessing software .. But I doubt that we could afford it.
It's only a Best Guess at what was missing.


----------



## smileee_5

wow lol i dont even know what a pixel,genealogy file,NCSI or photo 5X mean and i have no idea where enhancing a license plate came from buuuut lol ill just pretend i do and say are u blooming srs...so i cant do anything?


----------



## wowzer

smileee_5 said:


> wow lol i dont even know what a pixel,genealogy file,NCSI or photo 5X mean and i have no idea where enhancing a license plate came from buuuut lol ill just pretend i do and say are u blooming srs...*so i cant do anything*?


you're starting to get the message.

by the way... what is "srs" ... for my own knowledge.


----------



## smileee_5

srs - serious


----------



## smileee_5

btw is everyone that answers a question here a computer tech or something?


----------



## smileee_5

by the way... what is "srs" ... for my own knowledge. <--- no offense but how can you not know what srs is? you don't chat?


----------



## Ent

Quick Glossary for you. 
By "enlarge a photo 5X" he means make it 5 times as wide and 5 times as tall.

A "pixel" is a single coloured square in a computer image. Computers essentially store pictures by recording what the colour is for each pixel (with various techniques to make the file smaller). Since it only has that information, making it bigger basically asks it to make up what colours to put in the pixels between.

"enhancing a license plate" is what TV regularly and falsely suggests spies and such can do to digital images, making them larger and more readable without blurring them. The guys here are saying that it's only really possible to get those results in TV worlds (where they had the high quality image from the start).

And no, not everyone here is a professional computer technician. In fact there are all sorts; some are retired, some are students, and some somewhere in between.


----------



## smileee_5

@ent thankyou for that,well explained....i highly appreciate it


----------



## wowzer

smileee_5 said:


> by the way... what is "srs" ... for my own knowledge. <--- *no offense* but how can you not know what srs is? *you don't chat?*


none taken... I chat plenty, face to face with people.

call me old school if you like but, I don't know or do most internet/text slang.

sorry


----------



## smileee_5

yeah i'd call you old school..with positive intentions ,its better not knowing slang- that way your not tempted to use it and yeah good on you...i shall look up to your unslangness and avoid the slangness one day

no need to apologize


----------



## Noyb

Bump .. To keep this topic from expiring.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Re-opening


----------



## edhicks

Hello World
I have a 1915 photo that I need touching up.
It is a 1.5Mb jpg file. Zipping does not reduce it.
How do I prepare it for uploading at an
acceptable size??
Thanks
edhicks580


----------



## wowzer

Keep it at the largest size you have and host it somewhere online like, http://imageshack.us/ and provide a link to it.


----------



## xgerryx

Hi Ed

and if you can scan it at 600dpi it will give us a lot more to work with.

cheers
gerry


----------



## xgerryx

If you are having trouble uploading you can email it to me [email protected] and I'll host it for you.


----------



## edhicks

Wow
Four responses in 25 minutes!!!
You guys are the greatest.
I will rescan at 600dpi and proceed to have it hosted.
Sunday is wife's birthday so will likely be Monday 
before I have it ready.
Thanks to all
edhicks580


----------



## edhicks

Too exited to wait, did a 600 dpi scan
tried to email it that failed
here is link to 300 dpi scan 
Thanks to all
edhicks

http://profile.imageshack.us/user/edhicks580/


----------



## xgerryx

Hi Ed

Here's the 600dpi "link deleted, not working"
Nyob will more than likely work his magic on this one for you.

Woops link not working, try this one: http://www.gerrydraper.co.nz/1915.jpg


----------



## edhicks

xgerryx
I have e-mailed you Hicks Brothers 1915
It is 600 dpi scan
I will ask you to host it and make available to others.
My posting of Hicks Brothers.jpg is 300 pi scan
Thanks
edhicks

gosh you are fast I see you have already posted link

All users Please note Hicks Brothers on imageshack is 300 dpi
Hicks Brother 1915 is the 600 dpi scan

Do I have everyone confused yet?????????????????
lol

Computers are a bottomless pit for spare time 
2 hours ago I said I would wait til Monday to post files.
It is now 12:15 am my time good night all


----------



## Noyb

Do you want the hand written names removed typed in .. or any caption added ???
If it were mine ... I'd leave the original writing.

Edit .. And what print size do you want back ???
Work in Progress Preview ...


----------



## edhicks

Noyb
Please leave the writing on picture and add caption.
Caption might read Sons of William Ervine Hicks 1915

The source picture is 7"x 9.5" 
I will print it on letter size 8.5 x 11 and frame or
trim to 8 x 10 and frame.
Your progress print is looking good. 
You might consider the background over Lee's shoulder
at edge of photo looks faded.
Anything else you want to do will be fine.
Thanks for your time trouble and efforts
edhicks


----------



## Noyb

How's this Preview ????
I've added to the width and height for some picture to hide behind a 8x10 frame


----------



## edhicks

Noyb
Everything looks great.
How do I retrieve the finished product??
Again THANKS for all you do.
In passing Ervine of picture was my dad.
All in picture are now deceased so picture 
is precious to our family.
Earl Dean Hicks


----------



## Noyb

I could host it, But the easiest way is to send me a Private Message with your Email address.


----------



## edhicks

Will do


----------



## Noyb

How thick is your Frame ????
If I have this figured right ... And you print at the default size on 8.5x11 ... (Don't do Borderless) ..
You'll have room for a 1/2 inch frame


----------



## edhicks

That works for me
If I don't have right frame, I'll acquire a new one!!!!!!!!


----------



## Noyb

Preview ...
Printable 300 dpi - 2.2MB being returned via Email


----------



## edhicks

Email received,
printout made, everything is fantastic *This one is finished!*

Noyb et al THANK YOU
edhicks


----------



## HardCandy

Does this workshop only apply to hard copy photos? Because I need some help that is Photoshop related. It's a pic that I took with my camera but it's saved in my computer, of course. The sun was too bright and the photo is too bright! Please reply so I can show you the pic.


----------



## Noyb

Will have to see the Pic ... Can you attach it ??


----------



## HardCandy

Sure. Here's my pic. The words "Michael Jackson" on the star can't be seen at all because of the sunlight!

http://www2.picturepush.com/photo/a/8121580/img/8121580.jpg

I also took a close up pic of the words, so maybe you can use this to implement into the original pic? Or something? Lol 

http://www3.picturepush.com/photo/a/8121601/img/8121601.jpg


----------



## Noyb

I could probably Merge the 2 pics .. But it would probably look a little fake ..
How this Before and After lighting adjustment preview ???


----------



## HardCandy

Noyb said:


> I could probably Merge the 2 pics .. But it would probably look a little fake ..
> How this Before and After lighting adjustment preview ???


Oh, thanks! That's good, much better, but I still can't make out the words.


----------



## Noyb

Are the first 5 letters better ?????
I could continue making them look embossed


----------



## HardCandy

Noyb said:


> Are the first 5 letters better ?????
> I could continue making them look embossed


Yes, the first 5 letters look great! Could you emboss the rest of the letters, pretty please?


----------



## Noyb

Working on it .. Almost there


----------



## Noyb

PM me your Email Address .. And I'll Email the big one @ 5MB


----------



## HardCandy

OMG that is awesome thank thank you!!

-PM'ed you.


----------



## Noyb

Check your mail


----------



## Cheeseball81

Hey Noyb  I will probably need your assistance soon with 2 photos. I just have to dig them up off my external hard drive.


----------



## Noyb

Still got my Email ??? ... I prefer Photos with lotsa Pixels 
May be busy this evening for a while .. But I'll be back


----------



## Cheeseball81

Yes I believe I do


----------



## Cheeseball81

I am perusing the drive now. What I really need is them to be resized but maintain the quality. It's going into a snowglobe so the dimensions are pretty small. It has to be 1 1/2" in width by 2 1/4" in height. I am sending two pics because it's a two sided snowglobe.


----------



## Noyb

#1 is OK
If #2 is sized for 1.5 wide ... It'll only be 2 inches tall ????
With a little work, I might be able to add 1/4 to the bottom ... To match #1 ... 
Or, I can cut #1 to 2 inches tall to match #2 .... 
I'm assuming they'll be Back to Back .... What should I do ????

You might need to print these a little smaller .. To fit inside the (round) globe


----------



## Cheeseball81

Yes they will be back to back. Whichever is easier for you.


----------



## Noyb

1.5 x 2.0 inches is the easiest.
Here they are ... 450 x 600 pixels that will print 1.5 x 2.0 at 300 dpi


----------



## Cheeseball81

Thanks  I will print them in the morning and see how they look.


----------



## Noyb

You may want to print this one instead ... You're standing straighter in this one


----------



## Cheeseball81

Okie dokie


----------



## Cheeseball81

Thanks Noyb, they came out great. In the snowglobe now. :up:


----------



## fairnooks

Riceglobe you mean. : )


----------



## Cheeseball81

Bumping to reopen


----------



## Noyb

Bump to keep topic open


----------



## Cheeseball81

Reopening this


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Thanks cheeseball  

Added to my duty to ensure that this thread is reopen all the time,


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Now for my request, I would like my avatar to be added with Xmas hat on it.


----------



## Noyb

Have you been naughty or nice ???


----------



## BAZZA_UK

Loving your Christmas Avatar Noyb.
I check in here on a regular basis to view your excellent photo repair work....you just keep on getting better !!!
Thanks once again for the repair work that you have helped me with in the past...much appreciated


----------



## Cheeseball81

I think mine needs a Santa hat too.


----------



## Cheeseball81

In 8 bit of course!


----------



## Noyb

Look at what I found in one of my Backup HDDs ...


----------



## Cheeseball81

I had a feeling you did that for me. This confirms it.  Thanks!


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Noyb said:


> Have you been naughty or nice ???


Thanks Jay, you rock!


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Hello Jay, since you know photos I wonder if you know how to remove "date taken" for 1,004 photos, they are come from Ipad, phone and camera and it looks horribly mixed because of dates, all I want ipad to reorder by name. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Noyb

Only manually, one at a time


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Thanks Jay


----------



## Noyb

dotty999 said:


> is it possible for you to make my avatar festive? You did it before but now I'm restricted to the basic 50x50 size for TSG


Yes ... I can resize last years ... Let's see how this looks


----------



## mrs.faith

Happy new year everybody.

It is very tough for me to buy/install/learn/work for single photo that I need to improve correct and add colours.

I need help to process a single very old photo of late relatives.

Please help.

Thanks and regards.


----------



## Noyb

Attach your photo here.
A high resolution scan will be helpfull.


----------



## mrs.faith

Hi.

It is alrealy on digital file.
Thanks.



Noyb said:


> Attach your photo here.
> A high resolution scan will be helpfull.


----------



## Noyb

Looks to me like the original was in Black & White .. There's no color to adjust.
A photo with a higher resolution than 800x600 pixels would be helpful ... 
There's not much detail to work with


----------



## Noyb

Is this any better ??? ... I'm not sure what you want.
If you want it in color .... It'll have to be manually colored and that might make it look fake


----------



## mrs.faith

Hi Noyb

Orginal is black and white.

Please do best you can.

Thanks.



Noyb said:


> Looks to me like the original was in Black & White .. There's no color to adjust.
> A photo with a higher resolution than 800x600 pixels would be helpful ...
> There's not much detail to work with


----------



## mrs.faith

Hi.

I will be grateful if it is possble to also separate people to make for each one a file.

Thanks.



Noyb said:


> Is this any better ??? ... I'm not sure what you want.
> If you want it in color .... It'll have to be manually colored and that might make it look fake


----------



## Noyb

mrs.faith said:


> Hi.I will be grateful if it is possible to also separate people to make for each one a file.


I don't think this will be possible, there's not enough picture to work with.
I doubt that something like this is what you want ...


----------



## mrs.faith

You did your best.

Thank alot.



Noyb said:


> I don't think this will be possible, there's not enough picture to work with.
> I doubt that something like this is what you want ...


----------



## Cookiegal

reopened


----------



## Cookiegal

Reopened again.


----------



## Noyb

Hummm, This page has had over 4000 views since it was reopened again. 
Bump .... Doesn't anyone have any pictures that they'd like fixed, enhanced or modified ???


----------



## hewee

Wow a lot of views.


----------



## Cookiegal

If there's been no activity in 12 months then there's no interest.

There are lots of threads for avatars that were started as individual and then expanded to others but if you want you can start a new one for that purpose.


----------



## Noyb

Will one of these Christmas Avatars work ???


----------



## Cookiegal

They are all great Noyb and I've grabbed the lot.

Is it possible to have one with the Santa hat without the cane though?

Thanks for your help with this. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Cookiegal

Do you still want to offer people Avatars Noyb? Because I'm thinking we can split the above posts off into a new thread for that purpose and sticky it was well and then leave this one for repair work only.

I have an old photo I'd like repaired if possible. It's an old photo taken with a low quality camera but the picture itself is not too bad. What needs fixing is the sky where you see some liquid was spilled on it and you see it dripping downwards (and maybe those zits  on my face - actually they're some defects in the paper I think but they show as white spots). I don't remember doing that but somehow it got wet. Can the sky/clouds be blended together to eliminate that? I'll attaching the picture at its full size.


----------



## Noyb

Avatars are just Images, since they can no longer be animated, I see no reason to split them.
How's these ????


----------



## Cookiegal

That's wonderful! Thank you very much. 

I love the way you fixed the colour tone as well.


----------



## Cookiegal

That last one of Brandy with the Santa hat isn't the 96 x 96 version and when I put it up you don't see all of the red border. Can you upload the 96 x 96 version please?


----------



## Cookiegal

BTW, the animations work when you click on the avatar just not when they're displayed beside the posts.


----------



## Noyb

Cookiegal said:


> Can you upload the 96 x 96 version please?


OOPs .. Sorry.


----------



## Cookiegal

Thanks very much. It looks great. I like the red border.


----------



## hewee

Noyb said:


> Avatars are just Images, since they can no longer be animated, I see no reason to split them.
> How's these ????


That is not true or part way not true. If you click on the persons Avatar you get the animated to work or it works on mine and also yours. The very same animated images in the threads are not animated.

Look at me blink at you.
https://forums.techguy.org/members/hewee.26194/
Also the effects on yours how up.
https://forums.techguy.org/members/noyb.193049/


----------



## 2twenty2

I didn't realize this service (photo repair workshop) was available. I have an old black and white photo that I would like fixed/enhanced. I can't find it at the moment but when I do may I upload it?


----------



## Noyb

YES .... There are several here with Photoshop, We like to play with pictures and help.
Restoring old photos is my favorite hobby


----------



## 2twenty2

Ok Thanx. As soon as I locate the photo I will upload it.


----------



## 2twenty2

Here are the two photos that I would like fixed if possible. I have backup copies so don't worry if something happens to them. They are of the same building. The Canadian Shredded Wheat Co.


----------



## Noyb

I was wondering what happened to you and if you survived New Years 
What size do you want to print these ???
How does these previews look so far ???
I'm not sure I can do much more without them beginning to look fake.
I'm still debating with myself about adding some noise reduction.
Beauty is in the eye of the beholder ... Anyone else want to try to improve these ???


----------



## DaveBurnett

They will look far too fake.
The second one already does in my opinion.
It depends on why you want to clean them up. If it was to try to see more detail, then fair enough, but -in my opinion old pictures look better with the age marks.


----------



## 2twenty2

Yep I survived New Years.  I am very unorganized. So far so good. What size do I want to print these I'm not sure. What would happen when you add noise reduction to the black and white photo of the plant? Would there be more detail? The one with the employees in front of the plant looks pretty good.


----------



## Noyb

Noise Reduction could result in Less detail .... depends on how big it's viewed.


----------



## Noyb

Here's the pics sized for 10 inches wide at 200dpi ..
Probably far more resolution than is needed for these old pics.
If you like these, you can keep them as your masters.
Let me know if you want any changes


----------



## 2twenty2

Ok thanks Noyb. I appreciate what you have done for me. If I can somehow repay you let me know.
I'll let you know about any changes. I'm not at home at the moment (at work) so can't spend any time with the photos. Again thanks. Oh and neat gif showing the different processes in making an old photo more detailed.


----------



## Noyb

Yours were easy.
I felt bad that there wasn't more fixes like tears, water damage and I couldn't make it look like you just took the photo.
No charge and let me know if/when I can help more.
  If you like old photos with age marks, I can put the old yellow back in


----------



## 2twenty2

Don't feel bad. Not your fault that the photos were not damaged more so that you could make them look like they were just taken. I don't care too much for the sepia color of old photos although having said that, some do look ok in that sepia color. Thanks again Noyb.


----------



## foto

Hope I'm in the right place ? I would greatly appreciate help in restoring some faded photos


----------



## Noyb

Just a quick preview .. Can you scan it at a higher resolution and attach that ???


----------



## foto

[Noyb I only have an image I don't have the original photo unfortunally


----------



## Noyb

OK .. I tried some more "enhancements" in hopes that it wouldn't make it look fake and recover the "original" as best as I could.
How's this ????


----------



## PChrist

Can you guys help me out, i took some photos of my son at his race this weekend.

this is one of the best picture based on the thumbnail... i just cant see anything in bigger size plz help me


----------



## Noyb

Incomplete image ... there's nothing I can do.


----------



## PChrist

i cant see the picture either... only the thumbnail is complete...

here is a printscreen version of that


----------



## otavio.ota

Hello, guys! Can you do something about these ones? 
Thumbnails are OK, but the full images were corrupted. Thanks!


----------



## Noyb

I can't do anything with your attached files.
Are these files on the Sony memory card .. or your hard drive ???
You might try one of these recovery programs ...


----------



## Remi1975

Hi,
I have 4 photo's which are really important to me.
These photo's are taking with a IPhone 4.
I think the photo's are damaged because the memory of the iPhone was full.
In meantime the iPhone is out for recycling.
Now these photo's are looking perfect when i see the thumbnail but when i open the photo's i see some kind of grey top in it.
I tried every kind of program to fix these photo's but nothing worked so far.
Maybe someone with Photoshop has a change to fix these photo's


----------



## Noyb

I really doubt that they can be fixed .. The thumbnail is not the photo we need.
Hopefully a repair depending on how much of the picture is missing (grey top)
I'll have to see them .... I've sent you my Email addr


----------



## Noyb

The top 50>60% of these 4 photos are grayed out, or Missing .. and this is not a job for Photoshop
and I tried a couple of jpg repair routines with no improvement.
Do you have the memory ?? ... That's where I'd try some recovery *Apps*


----------



## Remi1975

I am sorry, The IPhone which has taken these photo's had a bad display. So i empty the memory card by sending all the files to my computer. Later on i discovered that some of the pictures where damaged. For the rest of the pictures that wasn't a problem. Only the four i send you. The iPhone was allready send for reburbishing.
I all so tried every program i could find to repair these pics.


----------



## nguadien

Can someone help with this?

I just took these photos within one day and now all I can see is their thumbnails.
I still have my memory card here (SD), can you guys recommend any software to try?


----------



## Noyb

*ALWAYS do a safe disconnect*
Have you rebooted lately ??
Can the pics be viewed in the camera ???
Have you tried to transfer the pics to a computer from the camera via USB ???
While the mem card is in the camera ... Do NOT take another pic until this is fixed.
I'd try Recuva or MiniTool from *these suggestions*


----------



## nguadien

I did a safe disconnect
The pics cannot be viewed in the camera
I tried to transfer pics many times, with 4 different PCs
I did not take any other pics
I tried Recuva and Image Rescue 5. What I got is in the RAR file I attached above.


----------



## Noyb

I'm not sure I know what your rar is trying to tell me ??
Are there any image file types in there ??


----------



## nguadien

Yes. I have about 20 pics in there (recovered, with only thumbnails showing)

I cannot attach them here because the forum only lets me attach 10 pics at once.


----------



## Noyb

I don't understand ... "10 pics at once"
Pick one (if you can) > zip it > then attach ... or zip a couple
Maybe all that was recovered was the Thumb.


----------



## texasbullet

I have been trying to see if I could recover some of your pictures but unable to do so.


----------



## Noyb

And I've tried a couple repair tools and tricks ... Sorry, no luck.
I've yet to see any of the repair software to work on these kind of problems.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

It’s sad to see this thread is becoming forgotten. Give me something project to work on it.


----------



## BAZZA_UK

CrazyComputerMan said:


> It's sad to see this thread is becoming forgotten. Give me something project to work on it.


 Here is a photo that needs restoring if you would like to have a go


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

I will give it a try, give me 16 hours as I’m currently on 2am lol


----------



## ngk0585

Looking for Photo Restoration. PS is OK but too much work. I want to remove mold spots, crinkles, etc. 
Ideas?


----------



## DaveA

For that type of clean up all of the programs are going to be a lot work.
I would stick with Photo Shop.
What version of Photo Shop are you using?


----------



## Cookiegal

There's a sticky thread that exists for photo repair so I've moved your thread here.


----------

